# What's for Dinner?



## Cookiegal

For those who wish to continue. 

Continuation of:

http://forums.techguy.org/8243123-post4578.html

Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce night.


----------



## eddie5659

Hmmm, well I was lazy, so it was just 4 slices of toast with marmalade


----------



## franca

Home made meat pie & chips....


----------



## bp936

Chili with Italian bun and potatoes, and salad


----------



## franca

Spaghetti bolognese..


----------



## Cheeseball81

A selection of american heros (sandwiches), fried chicken, wings, chips & dip, pretzels, nachos, beer & soda

Hoping the Giants bring another victory to NY :up:

(and quite possibly Pepto Bismol for dessert)


----------



## dotty999

stir fry


----------



## Cookiegal

Coq au porc with broccoli and Dainty chicken rice.


----------



## bp936

Coq au porc gee Karen, there are sure a lot of different recipes. All sound delicious. 
Which one is your recipe? Pork tenderloin stuffed into chicken breast? sounds excellent, never heard of this one.
You must be gourmet cook. And what is Dainty chicken rice?


----------



## dotty999

I think the chicken had a dainty leg


----------



## Cookiegal

bp936 said:


> Coq au porc gee Karen, there are sure a lot of different recipes. All sound delicious.
> Which one is your recipe? Pork tenderloin stuffed into chicken breast? sounds excellent, never heard of this one.
> You must be gourmet cook. And what is Dainty chicken rice?


Yup. It's a chicken breast stuffed with pork tenderloin or a pork tenderloin wrapped in a chicken breast, whichever way you look at it.  This one is bought tied together and wrapped with bacon around the sides. You put it in the oven for one hour and it's done. 

Dainty is the brand name. It comes in a box that has the can of white rice and a bag of spices in it. It's very good.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I think the chicken had a dainty leg


The rice is very fine, delicate and proper.


----------



## dotty999

sounds just like me!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> sounds just like me!


DaintyDotty999.


----------



## dotty999

lol!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> lol!


Can I call you DD for short?


----------



## dotty999

call me what you like I wont answer!


Just don't call me double D!


----------



## bp936

thanks Karen, that sounds sooo good, and something new I have never done. I will look for it in the stores, and I know, even my husband will love it.


----------



## Cookiegal

bp936 said:


> thanks Karen, that sounds sooo good, and something new I have never done. I will look for it in the stores, and I know, even my husband will love it.


You can get them at both Metro and IGA. Here's a picture:

http://www.metro.ca/conseil-expert/boucher/coupes-viande-pretes-a-manger.en.html

Scroll down to where it says "chicken coq au porc roast".

The one I bought had a dijon mustard marinade on it but I usually buy the ordinary ones with nothing on them and they are really good.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> call me what you like I wont answer!
> 
> Just don't call me double D!


Becoz !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie5659

having a couple of sarnies as I'm at work, but at home it will be chicken pie with brocolli and leek


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Becoz !!!!!!!!!!!


She's a triple Dee.


----------



## Blackmirror

Full roast dinner
chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated top sirloin with carrots, turnips, brussels sprouts and mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Marinated top sirloin with carrots, turnips, brussels sprouts and mashed potatoes.


Your meals sound delicious as well as healthy. I love petite brussel sprouts.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Your meals sound delicious as well as healthy. I love petite brussel sprouts.


Thanks poochee. I try.


----------



## franca

I think I'll try the giant fry-up today...


----------



## poochee

franca said:


> I think I'll try the giant fry-up today...


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, peas and rice.


----------



## franca

Pizza.


----------



## poochee

franca said:


> Pizza.


My favorite kind of pizza!


----------



## Davec

franca said:


> I think I'll try the giant fry-up today...


Now that looks good! If only my appetite wasn't so poor lately.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## franca

Fish Chips & Mushy Peas..


----------



## poochee

Got to visit my local British restaurant and partake of their fish and mushy peas. I enjoy them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin with peas, carrots and Lipton Sidekicks Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## franca

KFC...


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie, spinach and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon slathered with garlic/honey wrapped in tinfoil and done in the oven with cream corn and rice.


----------



## franca

steak and kidney pie and chips


----------



## franca

Pork Chop


----------



## Cookiegal

I needed to use some things up from the freezer so I had one lamb loin chop along with a filet mignon steak, carrots, turnips, brussels sprouts and rice.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey guys

I have been looking for montreal steak seasoning which u guys mentioning about it 

Where could i find those seasoning?


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken


----------



## eddie5659

Already eaten it, but it was sausages, baked potatoe and a mixture of veg (carrots, leek, red/yellow pepper)


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been looking for montreal steak seasoning which u guys mentioning about it
> 
> Where could i find those seasoning?


I bought mine online from here CCM, it seems to be the cheapest price compared to Amazon!


----------



## Davec

Yogurt.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken thighs, carrots and Lipton Sidekicks chicken noodles.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks. I will buy one when they restock it or borrow it from your cupboard if you arent noticing it


----------



## dotty999

cheeky sod!


----------



## Cookiegal

Fish in tempura batter (store bought frozen but very good) with cream corn, tomatoes and rice.


----------



## valis

wow......I need to visit some of you guys.....we are having pizza......

A seven year old's dream dinner.........


----------



## ekim68

Making some homemade Clam Chowder right now. In addition to the usual suspect ingredients, I'm adding some diced smoked bacon. We had some chowder similar to this when we were at the coast a while back, so it's time to experiment..


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cheeky sod!


Watch it mush !!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with garlic/honey/spice rub, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Blackmirror

i have had son and gf here since Tuesday
i have gone off food lol


----------



## dotty999

*******, cauli,carrots,broc, boiled potatoes and gravy followed by a fondant fancy


----------



## pyritechips

Dunne's Montreal smoked meat with kosher garlic dill. :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Roast pork with satay sauce and special fried rice.


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Roast pork with satay sauce and special fried rice.


SNAP !!! we had roast pork also......:up:


----------



## Blackmirror

No idea 

hang on banana fritters sound good 

brb


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> No idea
> 
> hang on banana fritters sound good
> 
> brb


You mean for afters right LL??.......


----------



## Blackmirror

franca said:


> You mean for afters right LL??.......


no i mean for main and pudding


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> no i mean for main and pudding


Wareva works for U..LL..


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded Cod fillets, broccoli with shredded cheddar cheese on top and Lipton's Butter and Herb rice. It was delishush.


----------



## Davec

The dietitian I'm seeing is a Brit so I'll probably be getting some odd recommendations.


----------



## buffoon

Davec said:


> The *dietitian* I'm seeing is *a Brit* so I'll probably be getting some odd recommendations.


Now there's an oxymoron


----------



## franca

Fish, Chips & Mushy Peas from Saltys..


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, carrots, turnips, brussels sprouts and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Blackmirror

I am lazy on a weekend so tonight we had poached smoked haddock with crusty bread


----------



## pyritechips

We had good old fish n chips last night. Genuine Canadian halibut! Yumm! :up:


----------



## franca

pyritechips said:


> We had good old fish n chips last night. Genuine Canadian halibut! Yumm! :up:


You can't beat it...YUM ....:up:


----------



## Davec

Yogurt.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Birthday cake


----------



## franca

ham and fried potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Davec

Protein shake.


----------



## franca

Macdonalds...


----------



## eddie5659

Just eaten but it was Mackeral and potatoes


----------



## Davec

Yogrt and maybe a handful of cashews.


----------



## bp936

potatoes with fried onions, cauliflower with hollandaise sauce, and frikadellen


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs with carrots, celery, onions, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Meatballs with carrots, celery, onions, mashed potatoes and gravy.


pffffffffttttttttttttttttt 

Frog Legs and moss soup rules 





hi there Cookie


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Fish. Don't you be dissin' my dinner now.


----------



## franca

liver and onions with bacon


----------



## franca

lasagna


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> lasagna


On my way. I love lasagne.


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> On my way. I love lasagne.


The doors always open for you Robster.......:up:


----------



## Davec

Boiled egg.


----------



## Cheeseball81

American wrap - turkey, cheese, lettuce & mayo
With french fries & coleslaw


----------



## franca

Pork Chops


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Boiled egg.


Your last few posts almost sound healthy.


----------



## franca

Pie & Chips..


----------



## eddie5659

Pancakes by the sound of it


----------



## franca

eddie5659 said:


> Pancakes by the sound of it


Make lots !!!!!!!.......


----------



## Davec

Mixed nuts.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Mixed nuts.


Sounds like where I work.
-------------------------------------
Scrambled egg with sauted onions and mushrooms with broiled and seasoned potato chunks.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys..


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken thighs in cream of mushroom soup, mixed frozen vegetables, stove top stuffing and rice.


----------



## franca

Pork Chops I hope ......


----------



## wowzer

Marinated chicken breasts on the grill, brussies and beets with the greens


----------



## Cookiegal

wowzer said:


> Marinated chicken breasts on the grill, brussies and beets with the greens


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Trout slathered in honey/garlic,wrapped in tin foil and done in the oven with cream corn and rice.


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds yummy.


So does yours..


----------



## franca




----------



## wowzer

franca said:


>


Yuck...


----------



## franca

Roast Beef Dinner..


----------



## wowzer

franca said:


> Roast Beef Dinner..


Probably just as bad, but yummy...


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## franca

Glazed Ham...


----------



## franca

chicken pot pie


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak, peas, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hot Pocket!


----------



## Davec

Yogurt.


----------



## franca

Kippers on Toast..


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork minute steak, boiled onions, zucchini, broccoli and brussels sprouts with beef Bovril rice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cheeseburger, fries, coleslaw....& a Coke


----------



## Blackmirror

Smoked poached haddock with home made bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin, green beans and Lipton Butter and Herb noodles with a cheese bread roll.


----------



## Davec

Spinach noodles with chicken and homemade gravy.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garden salad w/ grilled chicken


----------



## franca

roast chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Garlic and herb bone-in chicken breast with carrots, green beans and Dainty chicken rice.


----------



## Davec

Homemade chicken, veggie, and noodle soup.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tossed salad & a chicken parmesan sandwich & a Coke


----------



## franca

shepherds pie


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, beans and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## franca

Fish And Chips from Saltys..


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's pie. I tweaked my recipe a bit and it was the best one ever.


----------



## Davec

It depends on how tired I am when I get home. Either I'll heat some homemade chicken and broccoli casserole or I'll just have a yogurt.


----------



## franca

Steak


----------



## Cheeseball81

Karen - Joe loves shepherds pie....what did you tweak exactly?


----------



## Cheeseball81

And I just had chocolate chip cookies. Healthy :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> Karen - Joe loves shepherds pie....what did you tweak exactly?


I added garlic, increased the salt a bit and reduced the amount of liquid. Do you want me to send you the recipe?


----------



## Cookiegal

Tempura battered fish fillets with a couple of breaded cod nuggets for good measure (two of the few frozen foods I buy because they are both yummy) with peas and rice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I think we should just move in with you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> I think we should just move in with you!


Brandy would be happy to have Lena for a playmate but YOU won't find any Coke in my fridge.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cookiegal said:


> Brandy would be happy to have Lena for a playmate but YOU won't find any Coke in my fridge.


Then I shall need a separate fridge for my Coke!


----------



## Davec

Yogurt.


----------



## franca

Lamb Chops..


----------



## Cookiegal

Leftover roast beef with peas, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Homemade chili or yogurt.


----------



## franca

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Cookiegal

Coq au Porc with boiled onions, celery, zucchini, asparagus and rice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chicken parm at my favorite italian restaurant


----------



## Davec

Homemade chicken and broccoli casserole.


----------



## dotty999

quiché salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> quiché salad


Well hello don't I know you ???????? did you make enough for two :up:?????? I hope so cos I'm on my way..over.......


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade beef stew.


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Well hello don't I know you ???????? did you make enough for two :up:?????? I hope so cos I'm on my way..over.......


thanks my friend, I can always rely on you.

twas a lovely day today so I had tuna salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> thanks my friend, I can always rely on you.
> 
> twas a lovely day today so I had tuna salad


You betcha, :up:was the same here in Paradise, not as warm as yu guys though...I love tuna..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Trout slathered in garlic and honey done in tin foil in the oven with broccoli and Risotto alla Milanese (pre-packaged....I cheated)


----------



## Davec

Homemade chicken and broccoli casserole.


----------



## franca

stuffed pork tenderloin


----------



## Davec

The last of the homemade chicken and broccoli casserole.


----------



## franca

Liver and Onions


----------



## Davec

It depends on whether or not a client brings food.


----------



## franca




----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, beans and rice.


----------



## Davec

Yogurt and Oberto All Natural BBQ Pork Jerky.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I just had a panini for the first time tonight.

Chicken parmesan panini. 

It was divine.


----------



## franca

roast lamb with mint sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Looks more like roast beef with yorkshire pudding to me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets with mixed vegetables and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Foot long turkey breast from Subway


----------



## Davec

Same as yesterday. But tomorrow an enchilada like dish made from scratch.


----------



## pyritechips

Skewered lamb with mushrooms, onion & garlic, rice and baby spinach served with a glass of Shiraz.


----------



## franca

burgers and fries


----------



## Blackmirror

complan


----------



## dotty999

why?


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Looks more like roast beef with yorkshire pudding to me.


I thought it tasted funny.....


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> I thought it tasted funny.....


Did it go Baaaaaa or Mooooo when you sliced it?


----------



## Davec

Mongolian stew made from scratch.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak with fried onions, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garden salad with ranch dressing


----------



## franca

lamb shanks braised


----------



## eddie5659

Hot and Sweet Vegetable and Tofu Soup


----------



## Cookiegal

French's Crunchy Onion Chicken, Lipton chicken noodles and broccoli.

http://www.frenchs.com/recipe/frenchs-crunchy-onion-chicken-RE1309


----------



## Davec

The other half of the aforementioned soup.


----------



## franca

lasagna


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> lasagna


Can i have with chippy?


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Yogurt & Fritos.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## eddie5659

Tofu and Beansprout Soup


----------



## Davec

Home made meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## aSILENTfire

CherryBlueberryPie


----------



## Cookiegal

Stewed beef in rich, yummy gravy with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes. It was delish.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Turkey wrap and potato salad


----------



## franca

KFC...


----------



## Davec

Home made meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Davec said:


> Home made meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


:up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hot Pocket


----------



## poochee

Cheeseball81 said:


> Hot Pocket


I have never eaten a hot pocket! Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Cheeseball81

poochee said:


> I have never eaten a hot pocket! Maybe one of these days.


They aren't too shabby!


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Thai chicken and rice soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cheeseburger


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat pie, beans and noodles.


----------



## franca

honey roast ham


----------



## Davec

Cheese and chicken soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Salad, chicken fingers and a baked potato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> Salad, chicken fingers and a baked potato.


Now some poor chicken is running around with no fingers.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Now some poor chicken is running around with no fingers.


s


----------



## Davec

Cookiegal said:


> Now some poor chicken is running around with no fingers.


Not as much to be pitied as the cod without their nuggets.


----------



## Cookiegal

Davec said:


> Not as much to be pitied as the cod without their nuggets.


  I think I'm doing them a favour. Now they have to use their brains to think.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cookiegal said:


> Now some poor chicken is running around with no fingers.


Bahahahaha!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Davec said:


> Not as much to be pitied as the cod without their nuggets.


:up:


----------



## franca

pork chops


----------



## Davec

The same as last night.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, fried onions, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## valis

a snickers bar..........stuck at el worko.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Mmm Snickers....it satisfies


----------



## Cheeseball81

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## franca

Roast Lamb..


----------



## Davec

Probably yogurt and Kettle Cooked Sea Salt and Vinager potato chips.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Too soon to say


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast beef with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ended up having a meatball sub from Subway :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded garlic and herb haddock fillet with boiled onions, celery, carrots, brussels sprouts and rice.


----------



## Izme

Mesquite Smoked Rib-eyes..garlic baby potatoes and Brocolli dipped in mayo...mmmmm


----------



## wowzer

izme said:


> Mesquite Smoked Rib-eyes..garlic baby potatoes and Brocolli dipped in mayo...mmmmm





> Brocolli dipped in mayo


 Oh yuck...


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Cheeseball81

Plain bagel with butter.


----------



## Cheeseball81

(Last night anyway )


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatballs with mixed vegetables, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Homemade beef stew and a roll.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Panini


----------



## franca

homemade lamb stew


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Davec

Split pea soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chinese food


----------



## Davec

Bean and ham soup made from scratch.


----------



## franca

The last of the lamb stew.....


----------



## franca

kippers


----------



## Davec

Pizza for lunch and possibly dinner.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pizza


----------



## franca

chicken pot pie


----------



## Davec

Thai/Chinese for lunch, probably made from scratch casadia casserole for dinner.


----------



## Izme

Spam casserole

Seashell noodles..Sour Cream, Brocolli crowns, cream of chicken soup! And of course Spam!

Hey..I love spam..What can I say

great meal!


----------



## Cheeseball81

franca said:


> chicken pot pie


{drooling}


----------



## Cheeseball81

Nothing  tummy hurts


----------



## Izme

Cheeseball81 said:


> Nothing  tummy hurts


I hope it's nothing serious! 

I find that one of many things help me..Raw potato...kind of gross but it works

A friend of mine had stomach ulcers and the Doc told him to eat raw potato...he said it works so I followed suit...seems to help as well as ginger snaps etc etc


----------



## Davec

Mar far chicken and chow mein. The made from scratch casadia casserole will be tomorrow.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I've had stomach problems for quite some time, actually  Since age 19. (Long story though)

Is the raw potato for nausea? I don't really feel queasy at the moment. More like uncomfortably full.


----------



## Izme

Cheeseball81 said:


> I've had stomach problems for quite some time, actually  Since age 19. (Long story though)
> 
> Is the raw potato for nausea? I don't really feel queasy at the moment. More like uncomfortably full.


Seems to help me but not as good as:

I was a fisherman in the Bering Sea for 3 years and one thing that pulled me out of Nausia was Ginger..In any form..But a box of Ginger snaps lying has always helped me..Although I do love Ginger in some asian meals

Lactose intolerance has also played into that equation for me..so I went to more Soy and lactose free products for the most part

Peanuts are wonderful as well.

allergies can also play into it and spring time can set it off...


----------



## Izme

Also..Warmer water can help..Drinking really cold water sets me off every time

Funny how..When I was younger I could eat anything..Now I am very thoughtful about what I eat


----------



## Izme

Also the Ear disorder called Meniere&#8217;s disease
can also come into play..Like it does with my mother in law


----------



## Cheeseball81

I miss the days when I could eat whatever I want...whenever I wanted!


----------



## Izme

Cheeseball81 said:


> I miss the days when I could eat whatever I want...whenever I wanted!


I knowwww..Now I'm thinking about Gout, Diabetes, Irritable bowel syndrome and so much more 

Eh...I feel better eating right so it's all good! 

I eat far less red meat then I used to..A huge improvmet..and I drink a lot less soda etc..


----------



## Cheeseball81

I heart soda


----------



## Izme

Pepsi and RC

Mountain Dew if I need a good pick me up

I drink far more natural juices now & V8


----------



## Cheeseball81

Coca Cola for me


----------



## franca

fish and chips takeaway


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Izme

I was hoping for a roadkill casserole..But all I found was a Gum drop and a few cigarette butts


----------



## Davec

Leftover made from scratch casadia casserole.


----------



## dotty999

chicken, stuffing and savoury potato wedges


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garden salad w/ grilled chicken


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod with mixed vegetables and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hotpot


Yes please....


----------



## Davec

Bean and ham soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

It was my nephew's baptism so I stuffed my face...

Salad, chicken roma, stuffed shells.

Oh dear. Tummy ache. Was pretty darn good though!


----------



## franca

liver and onions


----------



## franca

homemade beefaroni


----------



## Davec

Probably Jack in the Box or Costco.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I don't know yet but I am definitely hungry


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not even sure what to call it but I make it like stew except it's only the simmered beef and gravy part (it's delishus) so I had that with peas and mashed potatoes. It's even better when made a day before, as this one was. Yummmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## franca

Ribs


----------



## Davec

Scratch the above. I had boomerang yogurt followed a bit later by a boomerang supplement "shake". For tonight I'll see how I'm feeling.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles and boiled celery, onions and broccoli.


----------



## Davec

Feeling better. Made from scratch soup.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ellios pizza


----------



## franca




----------



## Davec

Split pea soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tuna on a bagel & potato chips


----------



## Davec

Cheesy chicken soup made from scratch.


----------



## franca

Fish And Chips From Saltys..


----------



## franca

pizza


----------



## Izme

Picked up a few rib eyes...Cottage cheese and brocolli in which I'll dip in Mayo.."Yahh that's right, Brocolli dipped mayo" Tomorrow promises to be better for Barbeques...Throw the friz and the ball to my friggen spoiled pooches..And just love a free day away from work and it's eternal bull

><">2012


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas, carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas, carrots and mashed potatoes.


"yer killin moi"!


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> "yer killin moi"!


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Is that good or bad?


YOU'RE THE mod..You tell moi!!!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> YOU'RE THE mod..You tell moi!!!!!


OK, good it is then.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> OK, good it is then.


YESS MAAM..Sweetykins! 

Love ya! 

*waiting for browny points*


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> YESS MAAM..Sweetykins!
> 
> Love ya!
> 
> *waiting for browny points*


The only points I give are infractions.....how many would you like?


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> The only points I give are infractions.....how many would you like?


20 please cuz it ...

ehhh nevamind oh powerful one!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chicken crispers, fries and corn on the cob. (we went to Chili's)


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for pizza.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Friend's bday party....so some baked ziti, chicken parm and bread.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Redddd Robin! YUM!


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> Redddd Robin! YUM!


 You ate a bird?


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Davec

Potato soup made from scratch.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Haha Karen: http://www.redrobin.com/


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> Haha Karen: http://www.redrobin.com/


Looks yummy (without the bacon though).


----------



## Cheeseball81

It is. Funny cause it's mainly a burger joint and I do love burgers.....but everytime I go, I get the chicken sandwich!


----------



## Davec

You are weird.


----------



## franca

roast beef


----------



## Cheeseball81

Davec said:


> You are weird.


Bite me.


----------



## Davec

I'll have to check with my nutritionist first.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> I'll have to check with my nutritionist first.


Why? You think she's not made from scratch.


----------



## franca

chicken pot pie


----------



## Davec

wowzer said:


> Why? You think she's not made from scratch.


Excessive cheese could exaggerate an existing side effect of certain medical indignities already perpetuated on my person.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Excessive cheese could exaggerate an existing side effect of certain medical indignities already perpetuated on my person.


----------



## Cookiegal

Frozen (well they weren't frozen when we ate them  ) tempura batter fish fillets with a side of cod nuggets, mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## Davec

Potato soup from scratch.


----------



## wowzer

Fresh cod on the grill, lima beans and beets with the greens...


----------



## franca

hotdog and fries


----------



## wowzer

chicken from the grill and fresh shrimp with loads of veggies stir-fry... 

good thing the wife lets me cook...otherwize I might starve...not...


----------



## wowzer

franca said:


> hotdog and fries


you keep killin' me, with envy of course  ... diabetic here...


----------



## Davec

What do you think insulin is for?


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> What do you think insulin is for?


Know all about it... twice a day...

I feel like a pin cushion. 

Maybe if I doubled my dose you'd give me a few of you're made from scratch recipies......


----------



## Cheeseball81

Wood fire grilled pork chop, mashed potatoes, string beans.


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips..


----------



## franca

Full English..


----------



## dotty999

mashed spuds topped with minced beef and onion, sprouts and baby carrots


----------



## Cheeseball81

Subway


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets (fresh this time) with cream corn and fried potatoes.


----------



## johnripper1987

Wow they look delicious


----------



## Ferrety

Mom's making salad, with spicy chicken strips. Smells nice from upstairs, man.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat loaf, beans and rice.


----------



## franca

sausage roll


----------



## Davec

Meatball and vegetable soup made from scratch.


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken ..


----------



## Davec

Thai chicken and rice soup MFS.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Olive Garden


----------



## ekim68

Cheeseball81 said:


> Olive Garden


The whole thing?


----------



## franca

pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, carrots, turnips, fried onions, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca




----------



## Cheeseball81

ekim68 said:


> The whole thing?


Just half


----------



## Blackmirror

I had a Big mac meal for dinner
im stuffed


----------



## wowzer

Blackmirror said:


> I had a Big mac meal for dinner
> im stuffed


Watching your waist line I see...

chocolate cookie for desert no doubt...


----------



## wowzer

Chicken stir fry.


----------



## Cheeseball81

No dinner but had a late lunch - turkey sandwich & chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast chicken, stuffing, peas, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Jumbo Jack.


----------



## franca

sausage and mash


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon with mixed vegetables and beef rice.


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> Filet Mignon with mixed vegetables and beef rice.


I'll be right there.  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wowzer

Actually, burger on the grill steamed squash and asparagus.


----------



## Cookiegal

wowzer said:


> I'll be right there.  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Sorry, none left. 

But yours sounds good too.


----------



## Davec

Thai chicken and rice soup MFS.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pringles

(yes, really healthy)


----------



## franca

Fish Chips & Mushy Peas from Saltys..


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered chicken livers with corn and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

steak and chips


----------



## wowzer

What my wife simply calls "world famous". She hates to cook so she thinks she's pulling the woolies over on me with all the meals I cook. 

scrambled eggs with mushys, onions and grated chedder cheese mixed in and seasoned roasted potato chunks.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with carrots, green beans and Lipton's Sidekicks Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## Cheeseball81

chocolate chip cookies :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> chocolate chip cookies :up:


Are you feeding your poor husband?


----------



## Cheeseball81

My poor husband? He ate out with co workers. I'm the one stuck at home with nothing.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> My poor husband? He ate out with co workers. I'm the one stuck at home with nothing.


I'm just pulling your newlywed leg.


----------



## franca

pork chops and potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Tomato soup MFS.


----------



## franca

K-F-C


----------



## Davec

franca said:


> sausage and mash


I'm very disappointed in my nutritionist. She's Brit and has never suggested bangers and mash.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## franca

pizza


----------



## Cheeseball81

Steak and cheese stacker from IHOP. 

YUM:up:


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Davec

Homemade Shepard's Pie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Stopped for a hamburger and fries on the way home.


----------



## franca




----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


>


Copy cat.  Only mine was not from the golden arches.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin with carrots, broccoli and Lipton Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Fried pork tenderloin with carrots, broccoli and Lipton Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


Did you do enough for two ???


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Did you do enough for two ???


Yup. I think I ate enough for two too (tutu).


----------



## airborne17

Heat & Eat fish and chips from frozen. Excellent quality, have it every Saturday evening.


----------



## wowzer

Veggie stir fry with fresh chichen and fresh shrimp. In the wok.

Oh bummer, I have to cook yet again...


----------



## Davec

Cottage cheese with crushed red peppers and tortilla chips.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Turkey sandwich from Subway


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken.


----------



## franca

Ribs..


----------



## Cookiegal

French steak with carrots, turnips and Lipton Butter and Herb noodles. The steak was melt in your mouth.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Crazy10

Lamb kebab from an Indian restaurant.


----------



## franca

baked ham


----------



## Davec

Homemade chili and cornbread.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade Shepherd's pie.


----------



## wowzer

Steak on the grill, asparagus and cauliflower


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeseball81 said:


> Pizza


Yum. What toppings do you like on your pizza? We have a great pizza place here. They make everything from scratch, even the tomato sauce. I always order all dressed but without pepperoni, which I'm not fond of, so it's tomato sauce, cheese, mushrooms and green peppers basically.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, cream corn and rice.


----------



## wowzer

fresh cod on the grill with green beans and spinach salad


----------



## Cheeseball81

I am pretty basic. I either do just cheese. Or sausage. Or meatball. Depending how my stomach feels that day. 

NY has great pizza as you know.


----------



## Cheeseball81

We took my mom out for her birthday tonight and we all had cheeseburgers.


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## franca

Fish And Chips..


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried, breaded Haddock with beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## Davec

Bacon wrapped sirloin and french fries.


----------



## franca

sausage and mash


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated beef minute steak with rice and boiled onions, celery, carrots and turnips.


----------



## Davec

A minute doesn't seem long enough for the marinade to do much.


----------



## franca

homemade meat and potato pie


----------



## eddie5659

Well, not in the mood to cook so had potatoes, with a mix of sweetcorn, mayo and sardines as a filling


----------



## wowzer

franca said:


> homemade meat and potato pie


Pretty big pie there franca.


----------



## wowzer

chicken breasts on the grill, beets and squash


----------



## Cheeseball81

Turkey sandwich, fries and coleslaw


----------



## franca

cheese and ham pie


----------



## Davec

Cottage cheese and tortilla chips. Maybe some grapes.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Cottage cheese and tortilla chips. *Maybe some grapes.*


Why spoil a good thing...


----------



## Davec

The Brit insists. And you know how stubborn British women are.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> The Brit insists. And you know how stubborn British women are.


Married to one for 25 years or so... 

Edit... Thought I'd better add ... _and counting_... lest I get in trouble...


----------



## wowzer

Salad... spinach lettuce, portie mushrooms, cucumber, onion, large cherry toms, and some tuna with oil and vinegar dressing... Yum.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Baked ziti


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for dinner and had hamburger steak with onions, carrots, turnips, broccoli, asparagus, salad and baked potato with sour cream and cheese on top.


----------



## ekim68

Cleaned out the Fridge tonight with grilled Pork Chops and rice and a tomato salad with red onions and basil...


----------



## Davec

Ruben soup MFS.


----------



## franca

ravioli


----------



## wowzer

Fresh cod on the grill, lima beans and beets with the greens.


----------



## franca

roast chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Davec

Asparagus soup MFS.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked chicken legs with mixed vegetables and Lipton Sidekicks Chicken noodles with fresh raspberries for dessert.


----------



## franca

Fish and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade simmered beef in rich gravy with peas, mashed potatoes, tomatoes and bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Davec

I'm thinking I might try a tuna sandwich and a cookie from Subway.


----------



## franca

big mac and fries


----------



## Davec

Leftover tuna sandwich. If it doesn't taste good tonight, then back to MFS soups or possible something else that's homemade.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Leftover tuna sandwich.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## wowzer

Burger on the grill and salad


----------



## franca

barbecue ribs


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## franca

liver and onions


----------



## Davec

Chicken tortilla soup MFS.


----------



## franca

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with scalloped potatoes, carrots and turnips.


----------



## Davec

Half cold cut sub and a cookie.


----------



## Oldngrumpy

Taco stackers and greens salad.


----------



## franca

Fish and chips


----------



## Davec

Chicken tortilla soup MFS.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets with cream corn and rice.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

The other half of Tuesday's sub.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Finally have propane for the new grill, so tonight thinking burgers and hotdogs. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken thighs with green beans and Lipton's Chicken noodles.


----------



## wowzer

chickie breasts on the grill and brussies...


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Davec

Chicken pot pie soup. Or a Jumbo Jack.


----------



## franca

steak pie and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet mignon steak with broccoli and Lipton's Butter & Herb noodles.


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken Dinner...


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chinese food


----------



## Davec

Leftover soup from previous post. (MFS)


----------



## franca

Left over day here to...


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot chicken sandwich with peas, carrots and French Fries.


----------



## ekim68

Homemade chicken taquitos with homemade chili verde sauce...


----------



## franca

Fish and chips


----------



## Davec

Black Forest Ham sandwich and a cookie.


----------



## wowzer

Actual homemade seafood chowder and salad.

no I didn't make the shrimp, lobster, clams, onions, potato chunks or the spices...


----------



## Cookiegal

Pizza.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Pizza.


Same here ...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef in rich gravy with peas and rice.


----------



## Davec

Leftover ham sandwich.


----------



## Bastiat

Cookiegal said:


> Simmered beef in rich gravy with peas and rice.


Is that opposed to simmered beef in poor gravy with peas and rice?


----------



## franca

roast ham


----------



## franca

pie and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Bean and ham soup MFS.


----------



## franca

roast Beef


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets with fried potatoes and mixed vegetables.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cheeseball81

Icecream


----------



## edwardyoung84

Ribs... with potatos and salad
if only I had a pic


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Jumbo Jack.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, carrots, broccoli and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Davec

Leftover cold cut sandwich.


----------



## franca

Big Mac


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Davec

Campfire stew and S'mores.


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## Davec

Chicken and dumplings and s'mores. Diabetic counselors say you should keep stuff that you're not supposed to eat out of the house as much as possible so I'm eating the s'mores as quickly as I can. (Following BM's advice.)


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Chicken and dumplings and s'mores. Diabetic counselors say you should keep stuff that you're not supposed to eat out of the house as much as possible so I'm eating the s'mores as quickly as I can. (Following BM's advice.)


 I'm a diabetic and went the throw-it-away method... 

Broiled cod, half and ear of corn and some asparagus...


----------



## Blackmirror

Lobster salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, beans and rice.


----------



## franca

Big-Mac


----------



## Blackmirror

yummy Frank

Lobster salad again


----------



## Davec

Tuna sandwich and a cookie.


----------



## Blackmirror

Davec said:


> Tuna sandwich and a cookie.


What sort of cookie ?


----------



## Davec

White chocolate macadamia nut.


----------



## Blackmirror

Davec said:


> White chocolate macadamia nut.


licks lips


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Firing up the grill and making cheese burgers


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> yummy Frank
> 
> Lobster salad again


You to.....


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon and boiled celery, onions, zucchi and broccoli with beef rice.


----------



## franca

Fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Blackmirror

Vegetables
lots of them lol


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Vegetables
> lots of them lol


You gone vegy on me LL.......


----------



## eddie5659

And I can begin to say for dinner tonight I went out and treated two people to a meal, and I had:

*Starter:*

assiette de charcuterie

Confit of belly pork with gravy, black pudding with cider jelly, pork spring roll,hoi sin sauce, pork rillette, pickled vegetables

*Main:*

Steak de chevreuil au chocolat

Grilled venison steak from the West Highland Scottish stalking estates, red wine & dark chocolate sauce, celeriac chips & beetroot ketchup,

I know, but never had it, so curious 

*Desert*

Coupe a la glace de rose

Turkish delight ice cream,ginger poached pear & pistachio cup cake

--------

All very nice, excellent food. Won't shock you with how much, but when the bill came, I paid and he opened the booklet and said 'Oh, real cash!!' as most pay by card


----------



## Cookiegal

Mon dieu !


----------



## NuttyBar

What's for dinner?

Sadly, anything that's left and available.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets with cream corn and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

Pork chops


----------



## Cheeseball81

Turkey sammich


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Cold cut sandwich and a cookie.


----------



## Blackmirror

Spag bol


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Spag bol


Same to you LL....


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I WAS going to have pork chops in cream of mushroom soup but went to the pantry and....no mushroom soup. 

So I had to improvise and browned the chops in margarine, garlic and thyme and stirred up some onion soup mix with some flour and two cups of water, poured that over the little buggers, threw the whole mess into the oven for 1-1/2 hours, then served it with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes and.......it was deeeeeelishus! Something that I will definitely make again.


----------



## Davec

I forgot the chips. (Crisps for those who speak Brit instead of English.)


----------



## franca

Fish and Chips


----------



## pollard1988

Super hungry right now, I have to ask what is for dinner.


----------



## dotty999

Davec said:


> I forgot the chips. (Crisps for those who speak Brit instead of English.)


crisps are crisps not chips whether Brit or English unless you mean American english which is something quite different altogether


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> crisps are crisps not chips whether Brit or English unless you mean American english which is something quite different altogether


WOT ??????????


----------



## dotty999

that goes for Canadians too!


----------



## Davec

Canadians are which? Crisps or chips?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> that goes for Canadians too!


Are yu tawkin tu mey


----------



## dotty999

if the cap fits!


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken in cream of mushroom soup with peas and rice.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> if the cap fits!


It fits look....


----------



## franca

spaghetti


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> spaghetti


With a worm on top?


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> With a worm on top?


Just the way i like it...Yum -Yum


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with beans and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

hot and spicy chicken breasts with salad and savoury wedges


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Sausages with beans and scalloped potatoes.


I'll have what your having..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> I'll have what your having..:up:


Next time I'll make more.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Next time I'll make more.


Sounds good to me..:up:


----------



## franca

Beef Stew


----------



## Cookiegal

That stew looks really good.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Davec

Leftover Jumbo Jack


----------



## ekim68

Davec said:


> Leftover Jumbo Jack


Leftover?


----------



## franca

Fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## Davec

ekim68 said:


> Leftover?


On sale 2 for $3. Eat one immediately and one goes in the frig for later.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roask pork tenderloin with carrots, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chicken fingers, mashed potatoes, and corn on the cob


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Steak with beef rice and corn on the cob.


----------



## dotty999

roast pork joint with apple sauce, veggies, roast potatoes and gravy


----------



## Davec

Split pea soup MFS.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat loaf with peas and rice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pizza


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> roast pork joint with apple sauce, veggies, roast potatoes and gravy


I'm on my way...:up:


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Davec

Tomato soup MFS.


----------



## summerific

Chicken stew and rice.


----------



## wowzer

cod filet on the grill, fresh corn on the cob and tomatos from the garden


----------



## Blackmirror

iff its
or bread pullit


----------



## wowzer

Blackmirror said:


> iff its
> or bread pullit


 What in the world is "iff its" and for that matter what is a "bread pullit"


----------



## dotty999

cabbage and veggie stir fry with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

beans on toast


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> beans on toast


My favorite..pass the brown sauce.:up:


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Tuna sandwich and a cookie.


----------



## dotty999

I love tuna!

salad with jacket potatoes and tuna


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken livers simmered in gravy with boiled new potatoes and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Davec

That has inspired me! ArbyQ and curly fries.


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad with hot sauce


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Shall I say donee kebab?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> chicken salad with hot sauce


Make that two..hold the hot sauce on mine....


----------



## dotty999

I ran out of my favourite hot sauce!


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked chicken breast with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Davec

Leftover Jumbo Jack.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with fried onions, brown beans, beef rice and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Beef & Barley soup MFS.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Sausages with fried onions, brown beans, beef rice and gravy.


Yum...:up:


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

haddock steaks in batter with sloppy peas and plenty of vinegar


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> haddock steaks in batter with sloppy peas and plenty of vinegar


Yes please....:up:


----------



## Davec

Honey could show you how to eat in a manner that's not so sloppy.


----------



## ekim68

Picked some poblano peppers from the garden today and tonight stuffed them with beans, tomatoes, onion, garlic, spinach, salsa, and cream cheese...


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Davec

Not sure. The Doc says I'm "slightly anemic" but I'm afraid to ask the Brit for suggestions since they eat some odd things like kidneys.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs in gravy with broccoli, cauliflower and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Davec

I recently talked with someone who's business requires a supply of fish meal and he remarked that it's harder to get because the cod are depleted. He thought it was due to over fishing but I explained that it was breeding problems due to all of those cods missing their nuggets due to overeating in Canada.


----------



## Cookiegal

Davec said:


> I recently talked with someone who's business requires a supply of fish meal and he remarked that it's harder to get because the cod are depleted. He thought it was due to over fishing but I explained that it was breeding problems due to all of those cods missing their nuggets due to overeating in Canada.


Using that premise then I guess you can say there's going to be a shortage of meat too.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips..


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> Using that premise then I guess you can say there's going to be a shortage of meat too.


Or Canned soup...


----------



## Davec

Cookiegal said:


> Using that premise then I guess you can say there's going to be a shortage of meat too.


You eat Rocky Mountain Oysters also?


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken..


----------



## franca

Left over chicken....LOL


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips..from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade ground beef slop (but it was tasty slop) with corn on the cob and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Davec

Cold cut combo and a cookie.


----------



## franca

Scouse..


----------



## JAILBR3AK3R

Pizza and an ice cold coke.  Hanging with friends.


----------



## franca

JAILBR3AK3R said:


> Pizza and an ice cold coke.  Hanging with friends.


Same here...:up:


----------



## dotty999

hot weather so ham salad and Neopolitan ice cream to follow


----------



## Davec

The other half of Tuesday's sandwich.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hot weather so ham salad and Neopolitan ice cream to follow


Same here think I'll join you..:up:


----------



## dotty999

Friday so it was haddock, savoury wedges and mushy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> Friday so it was haddock, savoury wedges and mushy peas


I'm glad you didn't have the savoury peas and mushy wedges.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I'm glad you didn't have the savoury peas and mushy wedges.


now that would both confuse my palate and make me feel sick!


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys...


----------



## dotty999

you didn't have home made?



stir fry.. home made..


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> you didn't have home made?
> 
> stir fry.. home made..


If yu make them......:up:


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## wowzer

fresh cod on the grill, corn on the cob and beets.


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## Davec

Cottage cheese.


----------



## franca

Big Mac..


----------



## Cheeseball81

Subway


----------



## Davec

Ditto.


----------



## dotty999

hot chicken salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with fried onions and gravy, broccoli and new potatoes (as opposed to old ones).


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

ham salad


----------



## Davec

Leftover tacos and some fresh tomatoes if I feel energetic on arrival at my residence.


----------



## wowzer

Davec said:


> Leftover tacos and some *fresh* tomatoes if I feel energetic on arrival at my residence.


Be careful that might be harmful to your system...


----------



## wowzer

Chicken on the grill, corn on the cob and asparagus.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Davec

Leftover tuna sandwich and some fresh tomatoes if I feel energetic on arrival at my residence.


----------



## franca

Roast Beef..


----------



## franca

Big-Mac


----------



## Davec

Cottage Cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod fillets with green beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## pyritechips

Cookiegal said:


> Breaded *code* fillets with green beans and fried potatoes.


Is that as in HTML fillets or VBS? I prefer good old fashioned BASIC with bean and 'taters!


----------



## pyritechips

I'm making spaghetti and meatballs with a tomato Parmesan sauce, washed down with a simple Merlot.


----------



## Cookiegal

pyritechips said:


> Is that as in HTML fillets or VBS? I prefer good old fashioned BASIC with bean and 'taters!


Actually they were "morse" code fillets.


----------



## pyritechips

Cookiegal said:


> Actually they were "morse" code fillets.


Mmm! Those are tres yummy with a little white sauce and a wee spot of Pinot Grigio.


----------



## dotty999

hot pizza!


----------



## Cookiegal

Boneless chicken breast with carrots, green beans, Stove Top stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

home made cabbage soup made from my own grown cabbages!


----------



## Davec

Cottage Cheese.


----------



## pyritechips

Butter chicken.


----------



## ekim68

Home made chicken stew....All of the veggies fresh out of the garden...Great harvest this year...:up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> home made cabbage soup made from my own grown cabbages!


Sounds good to me...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated minute steak, beef rice and corn on the cob.


----------



## Davec

Tacos.


----------



## franca

Chicken


----------



## franca

Left over chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with my "special" rub, carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

You kinky Canucks!


----------



## Davec

Won tons for an afternoon snack.


----------



## dotty999

hot chilli pizza


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hot chilli pizza


Hold the hot chilli Dotty I'm hot enough....


----------



## dotty999

oh I know that Frank! 


summat out of a tin


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> oh I know that Frank!
> 
> summat out of a tin


As long as it's not catfood.....


----------



## dotty999

twas beef stew and dumplings bearing a good resemblance to cat food!


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade shepherd's pie.


----------



## pyritechips

Fresh, world famous Malpeque oysters, straight out of the water and delievered just hours ago by my darling Melissa!


----------



## Davec

Won tons and Horsey sauce.


----------



## wowzer

stuffed then baked zucchini and corn on the cob.


----------



## ekim68

Pork steak tonight with baked potato and steamed fresh picked bush beans...


----------



## Cookiegal

I've never heard of pork steak Mike. Is it from the tenderloin?


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> I've never heard of pork steak Mike. Is it from the tenderloin?


With a friend, at his farm, we raise pigs and when we get them back from the butcher I always get some of one of the hams sliced in to steaks for grilling. Never tried having the loin for steaks, always do them for roasts.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh, so it's ham steak then. That I've had. Thanks.

I fast fry tenderloin sometimes but I usually cut it up into bite-size pieces first and it's very nice like that. 

But the roast tenderloin is so yummy and tender and I do that often too.


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> Oh, so it's ham steak then. That I've had. Thanks.
> 
> I fast fry tenderloin sometimes but I usually cut it up into bite-size pieces first and it's very nice like that.
> 
> But the roast tenderloin is so yummy and tender and I do that often too.


I'm just guessing that that's what Mike is refering to. Bite size lion chunks in maybe a stir-fry sounds super good.

Tonight is... Grilled chicken breasts corn on the cob and sliced tomatos hot of the vine.


----------



## Cookiegal

wowzer said:


> I'm just guessing that that's what Mike is refering to. Bite size *lion *chunks in maybe a stir-fry sounds super good.


I never tried lion before, I usually use pork.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken cacciatore with carrots, zucchini and rice.


----------



## wowzer

Cookiegal said:


> I never tried lion before, I usually use pork.


----------



## Cookiegal

I am woman, hear me roar. They say you are what you eat.


----------



## Davec

You're a cod nugget?


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I've never heard of pork steak Mike. Is it from the tenderloin?


it's real tasty, check it out here . I would cook it as a pork chop, grilled or cooked in the oven with veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> it's real tasty, check it ou here . I would cook it as a pork chop, grilled or cooked in the oven with veggies


Thanks Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

you're welcome!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's real tasty, check it out here . I would cook it as a pork chop, grilled or cooked in the oven with veggies


Only in England ....... PITTY !!!!!!!..


----------



## dotty999

try this, pan fry some sliced carrots and onions for 10 mins, transfer into casserole dish, brown the pork steak/chops in oil and place on top of the veggies, add lashings of worcester sauce and cook in the oven for approx 40mins, delish!:up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cheeseburger on an english muffin, mashed potatoes on side


----------



## Davec

Won tons.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout slathered in honey and garlic with peas and creamed potatoes.


----------



## ekim68

Cookiegal said:


> I've never heard of pork steak Mike. Is it from the tenderloin?


Looks to me like they take a Pork Shoulder, with bone, and cut strips of steaks...It's not near the Ham section.. The flavor is more like Chops...:up:


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Looks to me like they take a Pork Shoulder, with bone, and cut strips of steaks...It's not near the Ham section.. The flavor is more like Chops...:up:


Thanks Mike.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> chicken salad


With my left over KFC....


----------



## franca

Scouse...


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillets with boiled onions, celery, zucchini, carrots and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

Pork Chops..


----------



## dotty999

salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, broccoli with shredded cheddar cheese on top, rice and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Cottage cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with yellow beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken


----------



## franca

Leftover chicken..


----------



## dotty999

pork stir fry with rice


----------



## Davec

Possibly tacos.


----------



## hewee

Don't know yet! 

But I will be hungry.  :up:


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Tildy

Salmon Filet

I found this recipe on the net when looking for something else....so simple, so tasty.......:up:

Place very thinly sliced sweet onion on filet, sprinkle with lemon juice, place skin side down on tinfoil, bake at 325-350 for approx 25 minutes.....depends how thick filet is...


----------



## Davec

Corn nuts for lunch.


----------



## Cookiegal

Davec said:


> Corn nuts for lunch.


 Don't you mean "nuggets"?


----------



## franca

big mac


----------



## franca

Pasta


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatballs with cauliflower, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

southern fried chicken and pasta


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> southern fried chicken and pasta


Hey that's what I had !!!!!...:up:


----------



## dotty999

great minds!


----------



## Zero-Cool

Chicken Fry !!


----------



## Zero-Cool

Bread And Nutella  !


----------



## Davec

Possible Canadian.......


----------



## Cookiegal

Davec said:


> Possible Canadian.......


Anyone I know?


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with cream corn and rice.


----------



## Davec

Cookiegal said:


> Anyone I know?


Moose Tracks Ice Cream.


----------



## poochee

Davec said:


> Moose Tracks Ice Cream.


One of my favorites!


----------



## dotty999

I hope no mooses were hurt in the making of ice cream!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I hope no mooses were hurt in the making of ice cream!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> great minds!


So what are we having today ???


----------



## Davec

dotty999 said:


> I hope no mooses were hurt in the making of ice cream!


I wouldn't count on it knowing what they do to the cod.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry +rice


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> chicken curry +rice


Sounds yummy. I'll have to make that soon too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef in gravy with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## wowzer

broiled cod, corn on the cob and sliced tomatos.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet mignon steak, cauliflower with cheddar cheese on top and beef rice.


----------



## wowzer

baked stuffed zucchini


----------



## dotty999

beans on toast


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> beans on toast


We are so alike with the stuff we like it's like looking in the mirror...pass the brown sauce..


----------



## franca

Spam butties..


----------



## dotty999

gotta love spam! I'm dining out a local carvery so I'll be eating everything in sight!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> gotta love spam! I'm dining out a local carvery so I'll be eating everything in sight!


You go girl..:up:


----------



## hewee

Coleman Organic, chicken strips and "St. John Family Farm" Organic free range eggs cooked in Nutiva, Organic Virgin Coconut oil. 

I loving cooking in the Coconut oil. It taste so good and is good for you. Never had a cooking oil where I would pour the oil from the pan that I cooked in on the food I just cooked.

Had Fresh Salmon the other night and wow it came out great and the added cooked coconut oil over it made it taste so good. 

One day I did not have any butter that was soft so used Coconut oil to spread on the bread to make the grill chesse and wow it also was great. 

Try cooking in Coconut oil and you will live it also.


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys..


----------



## wowzer

New York strip steaks on the grill with corn on the cob and tomato slices


----------



## franca

Corned beef butties....


----------



## Cookiegal

Braised beef with carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Davec

Cat hair and???????????


----------



## dotty999

home made chicken curry over my fat golden chips!


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Braised beef with carrots and mashed potatoes.


You always have great meals Cookiegal. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> You always have great meals Cookiegal. :up:


Thanks Harry. I'll have to have you over some time.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Harry. I'll have to have you over sometime.


Me to ...


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Harry. I'll have to have you over sometime.


You'r very welcome. Would be happy to come by some time.


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Me to ...


Sure. The more the merrier.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Sure. The more the merrier.


Sounds good to me... what time ?????????


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was salmon, spinach and rice.

Tonight, meat pie, broccoli, mashed poatoes and gravy.


----------



## ekim68

Was that homemade meat pie?


----------



## franca

ekim68 said:


> Was that homemade meat pie?


My guess is YES !!!!! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> My guess is YES !!!!! :up:


 Uh, actually, no. It's a frozen store-bought one. I'm soooooo busted.  Although in my defence I would have posted "homemade". 

Honestly, this one is great and I have yet to find a really, really, good homemade recipe.


----------



## Cookiegal

Frozen (as in store-bought) garlic and herb fish fillets with a medley of vegetables (carrots, turnip, onions, brussels sprouts and broccoli) and a salad with Catalina dressing. 

I was going to have stir-fried yellow, orange and red peppers too which I bought just today but when I opened up the red one it was filled with fuzzy greenish, grayish mold. The others were in the same package and had the start of it but weren't as bad. It was totally disgusting. They all went in the garbage.


----------



## ekim68

Been there, done that with Veggies that go bad quick... But, the reason I asked about fresh-made is, I've been trying for years to duplicate the Meat Pies from our neighbors to the north in Junction City...The Scandinavian Festival where some of the booths specialize in Meat Pies...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated minute steak, cream corn, beef rice and salad.


----------



## pyritechips

Cookiegal said:


> Uh, actually, no. It's a frozen store-bought one. I'm soooooo busted.  Although in my defence I would have posted "homemade".
> 
> Honestly, this one is great and I have yet to find a really, really, good homemade recipe.


My favourite meat pie is Tourtière. 

Next best favourite is Steak and Kidney pud.

But tonight is jumbo spicey Italian sausage on a bun with saurkraut and moutarde.


----------



## Cookiegal

pyritechips said:


> My favourite meat pie is *Tourtière*.


That's what meat pie is my fellow canuckian.  I just chose to post in Anglais.


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken..


----------



## pyritechips

Cookiegal said:


> That's what meat pie is my fellow canuckian.  I just chose to post in Anglais.


_Oui, mais..._

...meat pie is generic wherein tourtiere is specific. I have tasted some Gawd awful meatpies out of the store and I just can't stomach them any more.


----------



## Davec

Hamburger?


----------



## dotty999

butternut squash soup


----------



## wowzer

dotty999 said:


> butternut squash soup


Love Butternut squash, but never of in soup fashion.

Fresh swordfish on the grill, and possibly the last of the corn on the cob...bummer


----------



## Cookiegal

**HOMEMADE** meatballs with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> butternut squash soup


are you on a diet....


----------



## dotty999

noooo! it was extra thick and lashings of it!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> noooo! it was extra thick and lashings of it!


Well then give me a bowl full & hold the lashings...


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

minced beef and onion in gravy over new potatoes and carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with broccoli and fried potatoes.


----------



## Davec

Meatball sandwich and a cookie?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> minced beef and onion in gravy over new potatoes and carrots


Yum.......:up:


----------



## dotty999

stir fry spicy veg with smoked sausage


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> stir fry spicy veg with smoked sausage


Sounds good to me....:up::up:


----------



## dotty999

I thought long and hard what to do with that sausage!

scouse today!


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese (of the homemade variety).


----------



## Davec

Malibu chicken, fries, and cheese toast.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I thought long and hard what to do with that sausage!
> 
> scouse today!


What your Havin...:up:


----------



## dotty999

corned beef hash!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> corned beef hash!


Stop it your spoiling me.....


----------



## dotty999

tex mex hot pizza!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> tex mex hot pizza!


I'll pass on this..


----------



## franca

Looks like beans on toast.....


----------



## eddie5659

Well franca, mine was nearly the same, as I got home late:

4 slices of toast, 2 with peanut butter. Just peanut butter, not sure how people across the pond can eat it with jam (jelly).

Oh, and need to eat this today, as it's its last day:

Celery, Nut and Sultana salad - only a small pot, but food is food


----------



## dotty999

I love peanut butter on toast! I felt extremely lazy so had frankfurters and fried eggs with lashings of HP brown sauce!


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatloaf, peas and rice.


----------



## franca

eddie5659 said:


> Well franca, mine was nearly the same, as I got home late:
> 
> 4 slices of toast, 2 with peanut butter. Just peanut butter, not sure how people across the pond can eat it with jam (jelly).


I love peanut butter I have Nutella with it...YUM..:up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I love peanut butter on toast! I felt extremely lazy so had frankfurters and fried eggs with lashings of HP brown sauce!


Do us some peanut butter and Nutella Dotty.... & frankfurters and fried eggs with lashings of HP brown sauce!....please....:up:


----------



## dotty999

going to a Toby Carvery for tea, can't wait! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with caulifower, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> going to a Toby Carvery for tea, can't wait! :up:


You're going to a roast beef place for tea only? That place looks great. I've never seen a restaurant that offers Yorkshire pudding. My grandmother used to make the best but she wouldn't give anyone her recipe. I wish we had one of those here.


----------



## dotty999

Cookie, us Brits call dinner, tea! We had 4 different meats, I got a yorkshire pud as big as the plate and had to leave most of it to make room for seconds!


----------



## Cookiegal

I thought it would be tea and biscuits or something like that.  So what do you call just tea then....breakfast?


----------



## dotty999

you can have high tea which is an afternoon affair ot just a cup of tea


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> you can have high tea which is an afternoon affair ot just a cup of tea


Ah, I see.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> I love peanut butter I have Nutella with it...YUM..:up:


It's not the same in the USA and I think has 4 types of sugar in it. So really it's just sugar and that is what you like.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> going to a Toby Carvery for tea, can't wait! :up:


Looks good Dotty :up:


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> It's not the same in the USA and I think has 4 types of sugar in it. So really it's just sugar and that is what you like.


Is that right H !!!! I'm a bad boy....


----------



## dotty999

******* in a rich gravy, mashed potato, sprouts and cabbage


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> ******* in a rich gravy, mashed potato, sprouts and cabbage


Oh boy I used to love ******* Dotty not had them since we left.....:up:


----------



## dotty999

then you'll remember just how tasty they are!:up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> then you'll remember just how tasty they are!:up:


Do I ever........do you deliver ????...


----------



## dotty999

I did yesterday


----------



## wowzer

Burgers on the grill and the last of the fresh corn on the cob available in my area...bummer


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Is that right H !!!! I'm a bad boy....


It is I think here in the USA. Not made the same over there then here.

List what is in it.


----------



## dotty999

baked potato and chicken salad with sage and onion stuffing


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I did yesterday


Shoot I must have missed you......


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> baked potato and chicken salad with sage and onion stuffing


----------



## franca

Roast Pork


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Is that right H !!!! I'm a bad boy....


I was wrong. Not 4 types of sugar but there is something I seen that is.

But the very first thing listed is sugar and really any type of sugar should be down the list at 5 or lower


----------



## hewee

I had great Meatloaf and baked sweet potatoe for the first time at Cracker Barrel that I just loved. 

Also had a great Bison burger 3 times at the Hilton in AZ. Even had a slow cook beef they had for a family day thing we had for about 400 of us there that would melt in your mouth.

Got to say a baked sweet potatoe is so good. Only ever had it once and wow I love it.


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> baked potato and chicken salad with sage and onion stuffing


How do you prepare the chicken salad. Sounds good.


----------



## techniquev3

I am about to order a pizza, something hot with meat. Any meat, just lots of it.


----------



## dotty999

poochee said:


> How do you prepare the chicken salad. Sounds good.


I roast a chicken breast in the oven with peppers and onions, paprika, garlic in a little oil, I prepare a salad which is chopped into bite size pieces so you can simply eat it with a fork, included is egg, Chinese leaf, celery, radish,cucumber, vine tomatoes that are so juicy and tasty right now, when the chicken is cooked I cut it into small pieces and combine with the oven veggies then mix it all up with the fresh salad dotting it with the stuffing mixture and a drizzle of salad cream


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I roast a chicken breast in the oven with peppers and onions, paprika, garlic in a little oil, I prepare a salad which is chopped into bite size pieces so you can simply eat it with a fork, included is egg, Chinese leaf, celery, radish,cucumber, vine tomatoes that are so juicy and tasty right now, when the chicken is cooked I cut it into small pieces and combine with the oven veggies then mix it all up with the fresh salad dotting it with the stuffing mixture and a drizzle of salad cream


Sounds yummy!!


----------



## dotty999

tonight, roast pork and crackling with roast and boiled potatoes, carrots and turnip, sprouts, cauli and lashings of gravy


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in a sauce I concocted with green beans and mashed potatoes. It turned out to be very good.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> tonight, roast pork and crackling with roast and boiled potatoes, carrots and turnip, sprouts, cauli and lashings of gravy


Yes please....:up:


----------



## dotty999

chippy fish and sloppy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with Lipton Chicken noodles and broccoli.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> chippy fish and sloppy peas


Me To.......:up: from Saltys:up:


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## myshadow

I've made chicken with blue cheese sauce today... yummy! Should have made more.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

cabbage and ham hot stir fry!


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatballs with carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

Kippers


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys....


----------



## dotty999

did you put a candle on top of your fish?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> did you put a candle on top of your fish?


I sure did....:up:


----------



## dotty999

well strike a light!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> well strike a light!


BOOM !!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast simmered in garlic, thyme, chicken broth and onions, with mixed frozen vegetables and Dainty chicken rice. The chicken was very moist and tasty.


----------



## franca

Left over Birthday Cake...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yummy roast pork tenderloin rubbed with creamy garlic and a mixture other spices with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

hot-dogs


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

lobbies


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillets with celery, carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Chicken breast simmered in garlic, thyme, chicken broth and onions, with mixed frozen vegetables and Dainty chicken rice. The chicken was very moist and tasty.


Yummy, I'm going to try that.


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## franca

Chips,Ham & Eggs...


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked garlic/honey-slathered trout with broccoli topped with shredded cheddar cheese with slices of tomatoes and rice.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes and carrots and turnip


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes and carrots and turnip


Yes please !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Baked garlic/honey-slathered trout with broccoli topped with shredded cheddar cheese with slices of tomatoes and rice.


Wow that has got to taste soooooooooo good. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Wow that has got to taste soooooooooo good. :up:


It is very good and healthy.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> It is very good and healthy.


I know it is and your always cooking great "good and healthy" meals that taste so good. :up:


----------



## eddie5659

My fav: Chicken Kiev and potatoes


----------



## dotty999

pizza


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> pizza


With extra everything I hope...:up::up:


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

stir fry


----------



## hewee

For you all that shop at Costco.

They now have "Nutiva Certified Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil" on even bigger 78fl oz jar for $21.49.

That is a great price for a great cooking oil. Can also be used on the skin and hair. I use it adter a shower. Does your skin good and your also getting the goodoil in your body. 

Now get some and start cooking with it and your love it too.


----------



## franca

Chipper day today...


----------



## dotty999

out for a carvery!


----------



## franca

corned beef hash


----------



## dotty999

smoked peppered mackerel with veggie rice and wholemeal bread


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> smoked peppered mackerel with veggie rice and wholemeal bread


OK...do enough for two...:up:


----------



## dotty999

we have the same tastes Frank!

tonight, home made fat chips, sloppy peas with a smothering of chicken curry atop


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> we have the same tastes Frank!
> 
> tonight, home made fat chips, sloppy peas with a smothering of chicken curry atop


Boy do we ever !!!!.I say again...OK...do enough for two...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked chicken breast with stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## pyritechips

I made grilled back bacon and cheese sammies on a french loaf served with my own chicken veggie soup.


----------



## ekim68

Had fish and chips tonight with potato chips and smoked salmon dip....


----------



## franca

Roast Beef dinner


----------



## dotty999

Roast chicken dinner with sprouts!


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## dotty999

pea and ham soup with crusty bread


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> pea and ham soup with crusty bread


Can I dip my roast beef buttie in it ???...LOL


----------



## franca

Fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillets with creamed corn and fried potatoes.


----------



## hewee

Chipotle chicken burrito for dinner and a chicken burrito bowl for lunch to warm up.

Buy one and get one free deal till the 18th. Need card from Gamestop. Guess they are all over and Gym teacher gave us the cards she got from Gamestop.

But all the rice they use and I am still hungry so it's like getting Chinese food.

http://slickdeals.net/f/5445136-Chipotle-BOGO-card-from-Gamestop?


----------



## franca

Pork Chops


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken...


----------



## dotty999

it's cold so asparagus soup with thick crusty farmhouse bread


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's cold so asparagus soup with thick crusty farmhouse bread


I'm wiv yuz kiddo...:up:


----------



## dotty999

we seem to have the same taste!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> we seem to have the same taste!


Tell me about it !!!!


----------



## franca

Wonder what I should have today....


----------



## dotty999

pea and ham thick soup with crusty bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast beef with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Davec

Cat fur and........


----------



## dotty999

pee.... soup?


----------



## Davec

Good one.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> pee.... soup?


How was it for you....?????...


----------



## dotty999

wee enjoyed it!


----------



## franca

I'm ordering Pizza what do you want on it ???


----------



## dotty999

jalapenos, peperoni and garlic:up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> jalapenos, peperoni and garlic:up:


Holy strong breath...pass the breath mints....

I'll just have some more pea-soup if you don't mind....


----------



## dotty999

just had my tea, I cooked cheesy topped cottage pie, it was so tasty Frank and just right for this time of year


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> just had my tea, I cooked cheesy topped cottage pie, it was so tasty Frank and just right for this time of year


Is cottage pie similar to a dish I make?

Seasoned cooked ground beef (onions/green peppers/etc/ put in casserole dish, covered with mashed potatoes and cheese on top then popped into oven to brown?


----------



## dotty999

it is Pooch though we don't add peppers, I brown mine under a grill, not the oven, I find it's the quickest way


----------



## Cookiegal

It's the old Sherpherd's Pie vs. Cottage Pie debate.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> It's the old Sherpherd's Pie vs. Cottage Pie debate.


yea we've been down that road before!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> yea we've been down that road before!


We sure have!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> yea we've been down that road before!


 And it sure is good!!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> And it sure is good!!


Yup. It's a tasty road.


----------



## hewee

Good Organic range free eggs cooked in Organic Ghee (Clarified Butter) and cooked then over easy and broke the yoke and cooked most of the runny yoke. Then some good Organic spouted bread with Organic mayonnaise. 

They were yummy.


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions....YUM...


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with a mixture of spices and garlic served with broccoli, zucchini, mashed potatoes and gravy with blueberries and raspberries for dessert. Yummy, yummy, yummy.


----------



## franca

Lamb Chops..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's Cottage Pie.  I tweaked my recipe again and it was even more deliciouser.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Shepherd's Cottage Pie.  I tweaked my recipe again and it was even more deliciouser.


What's the tweak?


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> What's the tweak?


I changed a couple of spices and what I was using as a base. I basically use the sauce from my simmered beef stew recipe for the Shepherd's Pie. This time I also just used canned peas and carrots and I liked that.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> I changed a couple of spices and what I was using as a base. I basically use the sauce from my simmered beef stew recipe for the Shepherd's Pie. This time I also just used canned peas and carrots and I liked that.


Sounds good!


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Celebrity chicken with carrots, turnips and rice. It's chicken in a sauce made of ketchup, brown sugar, onion soup and water done in the oven and it's delicious.


----------



## franca

Toed In The Hole...


----------



## dotty999

love it Frank!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> love it Frank!


Want some Dotty ??


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Want some Dotty ??


I do indeed! I'm still pondering on what I'm going to have


----------



## Davec

From an ex Mod:

Subject: TURKEY RECIPE

I thought this sounded good! Here is a turkey recipe that also includes the use of popcorn as a stuffing ingredient -- imagine that. When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people like me, who just are not sure how to tell when the turkey is thoroughly cooked, but not dried out. Give this a try.

8 - 15 lb. turkey
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is Good)
1 cup un-popped popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S LOW FAT IS BEST)
Salt/pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush turkey well with melted butter, salt, and pepper.
Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn. Place in baking pan making sure the neck end is toward the front of the oven, not the back.

After about 4 hours listen for the popping sounds.

When the turkey's butt blows the oven door open and the bird flies across the room,.... it's done.

And, you didn't know that I could cook... (^o^)


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

beans and sausage on toast with lashings of brown sauce


----------



## hewee

Turkey and a whole lot more. 

Have a Great Thanksgiving Dinner.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> beans and sausage on toast with lashings of brown sauce


OMG it's like looking in the mirror....I'll have the same.:up:


----------



## franca

Ribs...


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in thick gravy with mashed potato, carrots and turnip and garden peas


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in thick gravy with mashed potato, carrots and turnip and garden peas


Yummy. That's right up my alley.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork stew from a recipe I found on-line (and tweaked of course). It's the first time I've ever made it and it was very good. I will definitely make this stew again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatballs with carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade meatballs with carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


Now that is one I would love. :up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in thick gravy with mashed potato, carrots and turnip and garden peas


YUM--YUM---I think I died & went to heaven....


----------



## [email protected]

I made 3 ways.... yummy chili spaghetti topped with cheese


----------



## franca

Big Mac


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked Tomato/Garlic Sole with broccoli and couscous. It was a simple recipe I found on-line and it was delicious. :up:


----------



## [email protected]

chili over mashed tators last night..

tonight will be polish sausage, green bean casarol and funeral tators


----------



## franca

[email protected] said:


> chili over mashed tators last night..
> 
> tonight will be polish sausage, green bean casarol and funeral tators


Sounds good to me ash...


----------



## dotty999

hearty stew and dumplings


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hearty stew and dumplings


That sounds even better Dotty extra dumplings for me...:up:


----------



## [email protected]

Im thinking tacos tonight.. prolly turkey & chicken tacos to be exact.. maybe some spanish rice.. some yummy refried beans and some spicy corn 


yup yup


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice

Ash, I've had refried beans just once and that was enough, they were gross!I guess us english gals have a more discerning palate


----------



## jimi

dotty999 said:


> I guess us english gals have a more discerning palate


i have no comment but have heard the english ladies.......... no matter how i word this it isn't going to come ot right 

p.s. ash what are funeral tots?


----------



## dotty999

isn't that an irritation?


----------



## franca

jimi said:


> i have no comment but have heard the english ladies.......... no matter how i word this it isn't going to come ot right
> 
> p.s. ash what are funeral tots?


Funeral potatoes is a dish that involves potatoes (tater tots, hash browns or fresh cooked diced potatoes) sour cream, a can of cream of chicken soup, cheese, and a corn flake or bread crumb topping. They are frequently served at funeral dinners so the name stuck.


----------



## [email protected]

franca said:


> Funeral potatoes is a dish that involves potatoes (tater tots, hash browns or fresh cooked diced potatoes) sour cream, a can of cream of chicken soup, cheese, and a corn flake or bread crumb topping. They are frequently served at funeral dinners so the name stuck.


Yes exactly... although just for home i usually do not mess with the cornflakes and mine also has green onions 

Tonight we are having BBQ chicken breasts, left over tators (above), and i think cook carrots 

and Dotty refried beans isnt great just alone... well, i mean i like them alone.. but they are great on a burrito  or with mozzie cheese covering it..


----------



## dotty999

had them at a mexican restaurant in the USA, we don't eat them here


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked honey/garlic salmon with carrots, green beans, turnips and boiled potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

cottage pie, not a shepherd about!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> cottage pie, not a shepherd about!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cottage pie, not a shepherd about!


I can be one !!!...


----------



## dotty999

what kind? a german!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> what kind? a german!


Wotever !!!...


----------



## dotty999

dawg gone it!


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Baked honey/garlic salmon with carrots, green beans, turnips and boiled potatoes.


Sure wish I lived closer so I can just happen to stop by around dinner time.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Sure wish I lived closer so I can just happen to stop by around dinner time.


Me too!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Harry and poochee. I just made a big batch of beef barley soup. Would you guys like some?


----------



## poochee

Yes, thank you. It is a cold rainy day here and I could use some!


----------



## Cookiegal

Coming right up.  It's freezing rain here so it's a very dismal and dreary day.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Harry and poochee. I just made a big batch of beef barley soup. Would you guys like some?


I sure would.....:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> I sure would.....:up:


Sure, get in line.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatloaf, beans and rice.


----------



## [email protected]

Shepards pie... made with country sausage


----------



## hewee

We had rain and more rain these pass 4 days. Just ask poochee. 

We will both be over asap for a week or two.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> We had rain and more rain these pass 4 days. Just ask poochee.
> 
> *We will both be over asap for a week or two*.


Good idea!


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys..


----------



## [email protected]

Turkey legs, spicy corn, & some alfredo noodles  

while we decorate the christmas tree...

Im guessing ill need hot chocolate... and prolly vodka with that


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hot chocolate with vodka sound good! 

I fancied some toasted sandwiches as i had four course meal at Hardings restaurant just next to College and it's training restaurant and loved the parsnip soup, roast but hated the burnt xmas pudding. Anyway there are mince pie and coffee at the end and it's yummy


----------



## [email protected]

theres every kind of vodka you can imagine these days

however smores vodka is VERY good


----------



## jimi

Do not venture into the smoked salmon vodka, sounded like it might make an interesting bloody mary, but it just made a waste of alcohol. 

oh and back on topic, shrimp tacos with religious experience salsa:up:


----------



## [email protected]

Oh Jimi that does sound horrible for vodka!


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken and veg


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried breaded sole with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## [email protected]

hamburgers & homemade french fries


----------



## franca

[email protected] said:


> hamburgers & homemade french fries


Copy cat !!


----------



## franca

Pizza :up:


----------



## [email protected]

CRAP i forgot to take meat outta the freezer!!! now i donno.


----------



## jimi

special brownies, being in WA and all, but the brownies might give me the munchies so i better have a back up plan...........wait cold shrimp for tacos, will work just fine


----------



## [email protected]

jimi said:


> special brownies, being in WA and all, but the brownies might give me the munchies so i better have a back up plan...........wait cold shrimp for tacos, will work just fine


Santa is gonna have a hell of a night this year in Washington, I hope he doesnt forget to visit everyone else


----------



## franca

Big Mac


----------



## franca

Hotpot..


----------



## franca

KFC..


----------



## hewee

franca needs to eat better.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> franca needs to eat better.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## dotty999

haddock in crispy batter, mushy peas and wholemeal bread


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> :up::up::up::up:


Hey we are what we eat.

Garbage In; Garbage Out
http://70sbig.com/blog/2012/02/garbage-in-garbage-out/

http://www.behance.net/gallery/Garbage-In-Garbage-Out/2418084

Watch the video too. 

What your Garbage should look like
http://www.realschoolgardens.org/realstories/12-07-31/Garbage_In_-_Garbage_Out.aspx


----------



## franca

Baby back ribs


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

meatloaf with onion gravy,parsnips sprouts and mash


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> meatloaf with onion gravy,parsnips sprouts and mash


Mouth watering !!!....Can I come and live with you ???


----------



## Cookiegal

Stewed pork with carrots, broccoli and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

Big Mac


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

me too! tex mex, sooo tasty and hot!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> me too! tex mex, sooo tasty and hot!


:up::up::up:


----------



## dotty999

lobbies!


----------



## franca

Kippers


----------



## dotty999

Goblins meat pudding with gravy chips and sloppy peas


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> Goblins meat pudding with gravy chips and sloppy peas


 Stop it Dotty your making me home sick.....


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in thick gravy with mashed potatoes, carrots and turnip and garden peas


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in thick gravy with mashed potatoes, carrots and turnip and garden peas


Sounds great. I had a bowl of cereal because we had no electricity.


----------



## dotty999

aww that's bad!


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds great. I had a bowl of cereal because we had no electricity.


Poor baby  hope it wasn't off for long...


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Poor baby  hope it wasn't off for long...


Yesterday it was off twice, once for one hour and once for two hours (right at supper time) but Wednesday it was off for eight hours straight and we went out for supper.

Tonight was much better. Had my stewed beef with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

if you lived in a civilized country it wouldn't happen



fat chips with meat pudding and gravy!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> if you lived in a civilized country it wouldn't happen


Hey! At least we know how to speak English!


----------



## dotty999

God you were slow! I expected a come back ages ago!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> God you were slow! I expected a come back ages ago!


Wanted to keep you wondering.


----------



## dotty999

I prefer wandering, but only to places with electrickery on tap, not to those far flung places where they don't understand our lingo and don't pay their bills and so are cut off in their prime!!


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Hey! At least we know how to speak English!


Now that was a good come back.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade macaroni and cheese.


I'll be right there


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade macaroni and cheese.


Be there also for dinner.
I grew up eating eating that. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow? If I'd have known I'd have made a bigger batch so you both could have some. But I did have enough to have the leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## dotty999

stuffed mushrooms with Stilton and stir fry veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet mignon steak with beef flavoured rice and mixed frozen vegetables.


----------



## hewee

OK then how about "Filet mignon steak with beef flavoured rice and mixed frozen vegetables." Make that mixed *cooked* vegetables


----------



## franca

Turkey with all the trimmings I hope


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Turkey with all the trimmings I hope


Now that looks good. :up:


----------



## wowzer

Roasted chicken green beans and asparagus


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> OK then how about "Filet mignon steak with beef flavoured rice and mixed frozen vegetables." Make that mixed *cooked* vegetables


Yeah but they say frozen are just as good as fresh. These ones are very good.


----------



## ekim68

Had Christmas Dinner with the family and it was Turkey, mash potatoes and gravy, stove top cornbread stuffing, cranberry chutney, brussel sprouts with bacon, homemade rolls, and Apricot pie....I'm good for a week...


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but they say frozen are just as good as fresh. These ones are very good.


Best - Fresh 
Better - Frozen
Worse - Can

And Can peas prove they are the worse. 

You seem to be a very good cook so I know they are good. :up:


----------



## franca

ekim68 said:


> Had Christmas Dinner with the family and it was Turkey, mash potatoes and gravy, stove top cornbread stuffing, cranberry chutney, brussel sprouts with bacon, homemade rolls, and Apricot pie....I'm good for a week...


Me to !!! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

I had the family over for our Christmas dinner last evening. We had a small bowl of homemade cream of broccoli soup to start with then roast pork tenderloin with a rub of spices and garlic that practically melted in your melt, carrots, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy along with a tossed salad and homemade honey dijon dressing.

For dessert we had homemade chocolate mousse topped with a dollop of whipped cream and fresh blueberries and raspberries. It was all a big hit and delicious. 

Have I said homemade enough? Not a frozen vegetable in sight Harry.  

Although I love to cook, I'm not a baker so I was looking for a dessert that would be simple but nice and didn't have to go in the oven. The chocoate mousse fit the bill and everyone loved it.


----------



## franca

Left overs


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> I had the family over for our Christmas dinner last evening. We had a small bowl of homemade cream of broccoli soup to start with then roast pork tenderloin with a rub of spices and garlic that practically melted in your melt, carrots, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy along with a tossed salad and homemade honey dijon dressing.
> 
> For dessert we had homemade chocolate mousse topped with a dollop of whipped cream and fresh blueberries and raspberries. It was all a big hit and delicious.
> 
> Have I said homemade enough? Not a frozen vegetable in sight Harry.
> 
> Although I love to cook, I'm not a baker so I was looking for a dessert that would be simple but nice and didn't have to go in the oven. The chocoate mousse fit the bill and everyone loved it.


Yes all homemade that taste soooo much better.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Yes all homemade that taste soooo much better.


Well we certainly do hope so but there is the occasional flop when trying new recipes. Thank goodness that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Well we certainly do hope so but there is the occasional flop when trying new recipes. Thank goodness that doesn't happen very often.


If I make something that is the best then it was something that I just added this and that and can't do it again. So it's a one time super treat. :up:


----------



## franca

Turkey Soup :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs with carrots, turnips, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## [email protected]

Xmas left overs long gone  tonight was gravy n biscuts, sausage, & eggs  delish. ate it all!!


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf with brown beans and rice.


----------



## Bush Lady

Apple pan cakes.

Plan pancake dough. And put apples sliced apples on them. 

I suppose pancake dough has baking powder in it so the dough rises, because I make my own.


----------



## SIR****TMG

fried chicken


----------



## franca

Still have some Turkey pie left


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes and parsnips


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with carrots, turnips, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes and parsnips


:up::up::up: My favorite


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fried sole with spinach, tomatoes and fried potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

my mums birthday today so I cooked roast pork with apple sauce, parsnips, sprouts, roast potatoes, gravy and garden peas, we then had a very lovely chocolate cake which was so naughty but nice!


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Breaded fried sole with spinach, tomatoes and fried potatoes.


I want some of that. :up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> my mums birthday today so I cooked roast pork with apple sauce, parsnips, sprouts, roast potatoes, gravy and garden peas, we then had a very lovely chocolate cake which was so naughty but nice!


Happy Birthday to your Mum....we had Pork yesterday....


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in onion soup gravy with green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Happy Birthday to your Mum....we had Pork yesterday....


thanks Frank, we had a nice day! pizza was on the menu today but it's given me indigestion!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> thanks Frank, we had a nice day! pizza was on the menu today but it's given me indigestion!


Copy Cat !!!  I here tums are good :up:


----------



## dotty999

my tum is full for sure!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> my tum is full for sure!


So iz myne :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade Chicken Tetrazzini with some broccoli on the side.


----------



## franca

Home Made Chicken Soup :up:


----------



## dotty999

beef broth with wholemeal bread


----------



## franca

Pizza today


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with carrots, broccoli and vegetable couscous.


----------



## dotty999

stew and dumplings


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Baked salmon with carrots, broccoli and vegetable couscous.


On my way over for this great meal.  :up:


----------



## ekim68

Carne asada burrito....(Great little Family Mexican Eatery just opened a couple of blocks away...) I give it a :up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> stew and dumplings


i'm in....:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated minute stead with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese along with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## franca

roast lamb dinner


----------



## dotty999

hot and spicy pizza

we had snow today!!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hot and spicy pizza
> 
> we had snow today!!


So what tasted better ???


----------



## dotty999

peeeza!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> peeeza!


Yes Please..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak (yes again because I had taken out two packs of it by mistake  ) with a zucchini casserole and rice. The zucchini casserole is something new I tried that has green peppers, onions, spices, garlic, tomatoes and zucchini, of course. The recipe didn't call for it but I added shredded cheddar cheese on top before it went in the oven and it was really delicious and something I will definitely make again.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Filet Mignon steak (yes again because I had taken out two packs of it by mistake  ) with a zucchini casserole and rice. The zucchini casserole is something new I tried that has green peppers, onions, spices, garlic, tomatoes and zucchini, of course. The recipe didn't call for it but I added shredded cheddar cheese on top before it went in the oven and it was really delicious and something I will definitely make again.


Now that sounds so good. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Well we had a roast last night so naturally we had beef stew tonight....


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Now that sounds so good. :up:


It really was but sorry, no leftovers.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> It really was but sorry, no leftovers.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## franca

Lamb Stew


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

spicy chicken with pasta


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fried sole with a green bean casserole (the Campbell's Soup version) and boiled potatoes.


----------



## franca

Three Cheese Pasta


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

beans on toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic along with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

bangers and mash


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> bangers and mash


Yes please..:up:


----------



## fraganegra

pizza quatro formaggi


----------



## franca

Roast Pork


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, carrots, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## [email protected]

beer can chicken


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

thick pea and ham soup with crusty bread


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> thick pea and ham soup with crusty bread


I wish !!!!


----------



## dotty999

I just knew you'd like some of that!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I just knew you'd like some of that!


You can read me like a book Dotty...:up:


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Sausages, carrots, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy.


I eat a lot of cooked veggies and I'm wondering how you season veggies.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> I eat a lot of cooked veggies and I'm wondering how you season veggies.


I rarely do because I like them the way they are. But often I'll sprinkle shredded cheddar cheese on top of broccoli and cauliflower which melts to make a cheese sauce. Of course you could melt it first but the shreds melt nicely so it's easier and there's one less pot to clean. 

I'm actually looking for new ways to prepare vegetables and that's how I came across the zucchini casserole I made recently. That was delicious and made a nice change from the usual.

But I also usually like to have at least two and sometimes three vegetables together rather than just one.

Sometimes I'll cream or glaze carrots.

How do you prepare yours poochee? Can you give me any tips?


----------



## dotty999

french onion soup with cheese chunks and farmhouse bread


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> I rarely do because I like them the way they are. But often I'll sprinkle shredded cheddar cheese on top of broccoli and cauliflower which melts to make a cheese sauce. Of course you could melt it first but the shreds melt nicely so it's easier and there's one less pot to clean.
> 
> I'm actually looking for new ways to prepare vegetables and that's how I came across the zucchini casserole I made recently. That was delicious and made a nice change from the usual.
> 
> *But I also usually like to have at least two and sometimes three vegetables together rather than just one.*
> 
> Sometimes I'll cream or glaze carrots.
> 
> How do you prepare yours poochee? Can you give me any tips?


*Same here.*

I also like the natural taste so I mainly use a little butter and lightly salt & pepper. I also use minced onion when cooking some of them, like string beans. I like cheese but not often. I also enjoy mixing them together like brocolli and corn and string beans and corn.


----------



## Cookiegal

Have you ever tried the boiling them with onions? I hope Dotty's not listening because she hates that.  I generally dice the onions in large"ish" pieces  and add chopped celery and boil those together for about fifteen minutes and then I add broccoli and zucchini and boil for five more minutes. It makes a nice combination of flavours. You can add some salt and pepper if you like.


----------



## dotty999

I sometimes add mint to garden peas, a honey glaze to parsnips, garlic and curry powder to oven potatoes


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Have you ever tried the boiling them with onions? I hope Dotty's not listening because she hates that.  I generally dice the onions in large"ish" pieces  and add chopped celery and boil those together for about fifteen minutes and then I add broccoli and zucchini and boil for five more minutes. It makes a nice combination of flavours. You can add some salt and pepper if you like.


Sounds good, I'll have to try that.


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I sometimes add mint to garden peas, a honey glaze to parsnips, garlic and curry powder to oven potatoes


I'm getting some new ideas!


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Have you ever tried the boiling them with onions? I hope Dotty's not listening because she hates that.


yuk muck!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> yuk muck!


Well it's better than banging your mashes.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> I'm getting some new ideas!


Well my motto is "when in doubt, put garlic on it".


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Well my motto is "when in doubt, put garlic on it".


:up:


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Well it's better than banging your mashes.


I'd rather be shoveling slathered mustard sausages in my mouth!


----------



## Cookiegal

No more scouse for you.


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon slathered in honey and garlic with cream corn and rice.


----------



## dotty999

sounds like a plate of vomit!





joking....


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> sounds like a plate of vomit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking....


Now now dotty play nice...


----------



## dotty999

I did say I was joking..


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> I eat a lot of cooked veggies and I'm wondering how you season veggies.


I got at Costco and not all Costco have it "Aromatica Organics all-purpose vegetable seasoning, 100% natural" 
I love this a lot.

Bottle has http://www.aromaticaspiceOrganics.com but that address is no good. 
Found this here http://www.aromaticaspice.com but it does not have the same thing. 
http://www.aromaticaspice.com/products/vegetable-seasoning
Almost the same but I got 1lb bottle like this for about $7.00.
http://freehealthydietplans.blogspot.com/2011_12_01_archive.html

Cook some in coconut oil as I cook the chicken or fish. Then add the oil and all-purpose vegetable seasoning to the veggies.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Salmon slathered in honey and garlic with cream corn and rice.


Sounds very food to me.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> I got at Costco and not all Costco have it "Aromatica Organics all-purpose vegetable seasoning, 100% natural"
> I love this a lot.
> 
> Bottle has http://www.aromaticaspiceOrganics.com but that address is no good.
> Found this here http://www.aromaticaspice.com but it does not have the same thing.
> http://www.aromaticaspice.com/products/vegetable-seasoning
> Almost the same but I got 1lb bottle like this for about $7.00.
> http://freehealthydietplans.blogspot.com/2011_12_01_archive.html
> 
> Cook some in coconut oil as I cook the chicken or fish. Then add the oil and all-purpose vegetable seasoning to the veggies.


Hi Hewee! Thanks.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

me too! hot and spicy just like erm..


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> me too! hot and spicy just like erm..


Are yuz sharin yuy Berfdey Cayek wiv uz ????


----------



## dotty999

I don't do cake, I'm sweet enough!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I don't do cake, I'm sweet enough!


Just as well coz 










Now I iz az sweet az yuz


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> Hi Hewee! Thanks.


You're welcome.

Had the best steak ever. New York Steak and if I knew it was going to be so good I would of gotton another and ate less of everything else. It was all you could eat up north at Feather Falls Casino.
http://www.featherfallscasino.com/

All the food was so good. 
http://www.featherfallscasino.com/dining

Went up to help older lady move some things and she took us there to eat because they have great food at the The Dreamcatcher Buffet. Be nice to be around here to eat at but it's about 75 miles away.


----------



## franca

Roast Beef


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Had the best steak ever. New York Steak and if I knew it was going to be so good I would of gotton another and ate less of everything else. It was all you could eat up north at Feather Falls Casino.
> http://www.featherfallscasino.com/
> 
> All the food was so good.
> http://www.featherfallscasino.com/dining
> 
> Went up to help older lady move some things and she took us there to eat because they have great food at the The Dreamcatcher Buffet. Be nice to be around here to eat at but it's about 75 miles away.


Yeah, I have found the food at the casinos is very good. Got to keep our energy up so we can stay longer and spend more.


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> Yeah, I have found the food at the casinos is very good. Got to keep our energy up so we can stay longer and spend more.


You're right they want you to spend money but I don't waste my money so they only money for food from use.

They are even after the camper there.
http://www.featherfallscasino.com/koa-kamping
http://www.koafeatherfallscasino.com/


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered, melt-in-your-mouth tender beef with its own gravy, peas and mashed poatoes.


----------



## dotty999

cottage pie topped with melted cheese, parsnips, button mushrooms and sprouts


----------



## 1956brother

dotty999 said:


> cottage pie topped with melted cheese, parsnips, button mushrooms and sprouts


happy birthday


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cottage pie topped with melted cheese, parsnips, button mushrooms and sprouts


Yum ....:up:


----------



## dotty999

1956brother said:


> happy birthday


thanks


----------



## franca

Whatever Dotty is having...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillets with brown beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

home made fat chips with chicken breast pieces in curry sauce


----------



## franca

KFC :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

A hamburger patty with a zucchini casserole and rice.


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hotpot


Yes please..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Trout with cream corn and couscous.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Trout with cream corn and couscous.


Never had Trout how was it ?


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Never had Trout how was it ?


Trout is a very mild tasting fish with orange coloured flesh. I buy the fillets (not the whole fish) and mix creamy garlic together with honey and spread it over the top and wrap it up in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350F for 30 minutes. It's very tasty.


----------



## Bush Lady

Chicken Liver with Onions and corn and Potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Bush Lady said:


> Chicken Liver with Onions and corn and Potatoes.


Sounds good. :up: How do you prepare your chicken liver?


----------



## dotty999

I had a disappointing dinner, savoury veggie burgers which were the tasty bit but I used frozen parsnips that were stringy and hard, they tend to bag both thick and thin slices so they don't cook evenly, actually the thicker slices always turn out tough no matter how long they're cooked for!


----------



## Bush Lady

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds good. :up: How do you prepare your chicken liver?


Wash the liver early and put it on a screen so the water runs off. (over a bowl in the fridge.)
When you are ready to prepare it put a paper towel on your board and put the liver on top. To make sure 
there is no water left in the liver. 
Heat your frying pan up. Put lard in it. On the liver you put on salt and pepper. Dip the liver in flour.
The chicken liver is different then beef liver. You don't have to worry, if you fry it to long it doesn't get tuff like beef liver
if it is fried to long.
Just one thing when you are frying the chicken liver. Don't stand to close to the frying pan. Even after you have 
made sure there is no water left in the liver. It will still make a mess on your stove. You will have fat stains all over

Fry on high heat until well browned on each side. Take the liver out and fry the onions.


----------



## dotty999

I cook liver and onions in a similar way using seasoned flour to coat the liver and brown on both sides in lard or vegetable oil, remove from pan and set aside, slice 2 onions and fry in the remaining fat/oil or add a little more if necessary, return liver to pan and add a beef stock cube, water and a dash of worcester sauce and simmer for around 15 minutes to allow the onion juices to enrich the gravy and thicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Bush Lady said:


> Wash the liver early and put it on a screen so the water runs off. (over a bowl in the fridge.)
> When you are ready to prepare it put a paper towel on your board and put the liver on top. To make sure
> there is no water left in the liver.
> Heat your frying pan up. Put lard in it. On the liver you put on salt and pepper. Dip the liver in flour.
> The chicken liver is different then beef liver. You don't have to worry, if you fry it to long it doesn't get tuff like beef liver
> if it is fried to long.
> Just one thing when you are frying the chicken liver. Don't stand to close to the frying pan. Even after you have
> made sure there is no water left in the liver. It will still make a mess on your stove. Y*ou will have fat stains all over*
> 
> Fry on high heat until well browned on each side. Take the liver out and fry the onions.


Lovely. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I cook liver and onions in a similar way using seasoned flour to coat the liver and brown on both sides in lard or vegetable oil, remove from pan and set aside, slice 2 onions and fry in the remaining fat/oil or add a little more if necessary, return liver to pan and add a beef stock cube, water and a dash of worcester sauce and simmer for around 15 minutes to allow the onion juices to enrich the gravy and thicken


Thanks Dotty. That's more like how I do mine too, simmered in beef stock (I use the liquid Bovril).


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Trout is a very mild tasting fish with orange coloured flesh. I buy the fillets (not the whole fish) and mix creamy garlic together with honey and spread it over the top and wrap it up in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350F for 30 minutes. It's very tasty.


Was going to click on the Report button to report how I got hungry pains thinking how good this taste. :up:

Got me some Cod so may try the same thing with the garlic and honey.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Dotty. That's more like how I do mine too, simmered in beef stock (I use the liquid Bovril).


I forgot to add, I use either lambs or pigs liver, I prefer the latter, it has more flavour imo


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I forgot to add, I use either lambs or pigs liver, I prefer the latter, it has more flavour imo


I don't think I've ever seen lamb liver. I usually get the calf liver, which has a milder taste, or the chicken livers.


----------



## Bush Lady

dotty999 said:


> I forgot to add, I use either lambs or pigs liver, I prefer the latter, it has more flavour imo


I hate pork liver. It as has a very strong liver taste. We have used pork liver to make liver wurst. It is good for that.
We had to boil a pig head. Use the meat and the liver was just put in the boiling water for a few minutes. Everything
was taken out of the pot. Cooled off. Grinded through a meat grinder. Seasoning added. We put the liver wurst in jars.
Put the jars in a hot water bath. Boiled it so the jars would close up.


----------



## dotty999

our liver is not strong tasting otherwise I wouldn't use it


----------



## franca

Fish and Chips from Saltys..:up:


----------



## dotty999

after mentioning liver, today I cooked some pigs liver in a thick onion gravy with boiled potatoes, carrots, mushrooms and sprouts


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> after mentioning liver, today I cooked some pigs liver in a thick onion gravy with boiled potatoes, carrots, mushrooms and sprouts


Yum.....:up:


----------



## franca

Hot-Dogs


----------



## Cookiegal

Diana Honey Garlic Sauce meatballs with broccoli and rice. Delishus.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Diana Honey Garlic Sauce meatballs with broccoli and rice. Delishus.


This sounds a lot better than mine...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

French's Crunchy Onion Chicken with carrots, broccoli and Lipton SideKick chicken noodles. 

The chicken was so tender, juicy and tasty. :up:

http://www.frenchs.com/recipe/frenchs-crunchy-onion-chicken-RE1309


----------



## franca

Home Made meat & potato pie.


----------



## colorsflashn

Creamy Chicken Enchiladas with shredded lettuce, chopped tomato and wholly guacamole!


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy with sprouts carrots and mashed potato


----------



## Tildy

I found this by accident on the net...good for single peeps 
haven't tried it yet but does seem to be a tasty dish


----------



## franca

Tildy said:


> I found this by accident on the net...good for single peeps
> haven't tried it yet but does seem to be a tasty dish


That looks interesting..:up:


----------



## franca

KFC..


----------



## franca

Fish & chips


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Cacciatore with cauliflower, broccoli and rice.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## franca

Pasta


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Shepherd's Pie.


Yes please...


----------



## hewee

franca you forgot the say pretty please Cookiegal.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Triple decker sandwich - breaded chicken cutlet with lettuce and mayo on white toast. 

And a Coke


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> franca you forgot the say pretty please Cookiegal.


Ooop's sorry  pretty please Cookiegal.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Ooop's sorry  pretty please Cookiegal.


That's better. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with cauliflower with shredded cheddar cheese on top and fried potatoes.


----------



## colorsflashn

Garlic/parmesan breaded chicken breast, green beans, roasted potatoes and pumpkin muffins


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with broccoli and rice.


----------



## poochee

Ate too much. Went to Cheese Cake Factory. Had Sliders and Red Velvet cheesecake. Brought half home for tomorrow.


----------



## dotty999

I've had only toast and a bar of chocolate all day! I've been eating 3 meals a day whilst on vacation which is certainly not the norm for me but I've exercised more and walked many miles yet still gained 8 pounds!!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I've had only toast and a bar of chocolate all day! I've been eating 3 meals a day whilst on vacation which is certainly not the norm for me but I've exercised more and walked many miles yet still gained 8 pounds!!


But you had a good time right ?????:


----------



## dotty999

yea but I'm paying for it now!we had a tornado too! I've had beans on wholemeal toast for tea


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> yea but I'm paying for it now!we had a tornado too! I've had beans on wholemeal toast for tea


Now that's what you call an all in deal...:up:

I'll stick with my fish & chips...


----------



## dotty999

gonna have fish in crispy batter and mushy peas soon


----------



## colorsflashn

Grilled chicken breast w/mango, avacado and pecan relish, mashed potatoes w/gravy and butter beans


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> gonna have fish in crispy batter and mushy peas soon


Me to -- great minds think alike...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in mushroom soup with mixed vegetables and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## colorsflashn

Potato Soup with garlic toast


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

stir fry veg with tuna


----------



## colorsflashn

Take-home BBQ ~ Italian Sausage with side ~ Baked Beans and Swampman Boudin Rice Balls from BB's


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Curried trout (slathered in a mixture of Dijon Mustard, honey and curry powder) with beans and couscous.


----------



## colorsflashn

Cookiegal said:


> Curried trout (slathered in a mixture of Dijon Mustard, honey and curry powder) with beans and couscous.


Sounds yummy! :up:

Leftover smoked Italian sausage and fried potatoes


----------



## franca

colorsflashn said:


> Sounds yummy! :up:
> 
> Leftover smoked Italian sausage and fried potatoes


Sounds yummy! :up:


----------



## dotty999

french onion soup with crusty cheese bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade mac 'n cheese.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> french onion soup with crusty cheese bread


I'll have whats left..


----------



## dotty999

there's never any left!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> there's never any left!


Tell me about it !!! 

Looks like I'm making my own then !!!!!


----------



## franca

cannelloni


----------



## dotty999

steak, salad and chips


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> steak, salad and chips


Hold the salad !!!


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in rich gravy, mashed potato, carrots and turnip


----------



## colorsflashn

Take me down to the BBQ city - where the fries are fresh and the ribs are meaty!!! oh yeah, please take me down

Love BBQ


----------



## dotty999

I rarely eat fast food, nothing tastes better than a home cooked dinner


----------



## colorsflashn

dotty999 said:


> I rarely eat fast food, nothing tastes better than a home cooked dinner


Agreed~!!

However, I get the opportunity about 3 times a month to do Sound/Lights (maybe some band merchandising) at select venues. My pay, is usually the experience I am gaining, getting to meet some inspiring/talented people and free food~!!! They do make the best sweet potato wedge fries I've ever eaten.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I rarely eat fast food, nothing tastes better than a home cooked dinner


KFC -- Sometimes I don't have a choice....


----------



## franca

sausage and mash


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

cod in batter with chips and salad


----------



## colorsflashn

Meatloaf, scalloped potatoes with bacon & cheese, roasted beets and blueberry muffin(s)


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cod in batter with chips and salad


Hey I'm copying again--- that's what were having..:up:


----------



## hewee

Fresh made Almond butter and banana sandwich, with a fresh made mix of veggies in a juice mix for a late lunch or early dinner.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry with chicken and veggies and plenty of spice!


----------



## hewee

Wild salmon and broccoli cooked in coconut oil.


----------



## franca

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Cookiegal

Trout with Béchamel cheese sauce with corn, cole slaw and rice.


----------



## colorsflashn

Hominy posole, cornbread, garden salad


----------



## franca

chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Pan Sears breaded garlic and herb Haddock with broccoli, cole slaw and white rice that I spiffed up with diced onions, green peppers, tomatoes and chicken broth.


----------



## franca

spaghetti


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## franca

Beans on toast


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry over fat chips


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

cottage pie topped with melted cheese and veggies


----------



## franca

Beans on toast :up:


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> cottage pie topped with melted cheese and veggies



shepherds pie here made with 100 % prime shepherds
they were a nightmare to catch


----------



## dotty999

I bet they were quite sheepish when they saw you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast simmered in the oven in chicken broth, onions and thyme with peas, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I bet they were quite sheepish when they saw you!


Two funny---Dotty & LL on a role...:up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Today we having bread pullit 



a slice of bread on the table and we all pull a bit off


----------



## dotty999

Good Friday so I had fish and veggies


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Today we having bread pullit
> 
> a slice of bread on the table and we all pull a bit off


You are one funny lady LL....:up:


----------



## franca

scrambled eggs on toast


----------



## dotty999

I had cheesy scrambled egg for breakfast!


----------



## franca

cannelloni


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken livers with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## dotty999

cheesy pasta with smoked sausage


----------



## franca

Turkey Dinner for Easter


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Turkey Dinner for Easter


I had an egg for breakfast cos it's Easter


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I had an egg for breakfast cos it's Easter


Was it an Easter egg ???? 

Today we had left over Turkey :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with broccoli topped with shredded cheddar cheese and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Smoked ham with pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## hewee

Leftover
Spinach Ravioli
Mozzarella and spinach filled ravioli tossed with pesto,
tomatoes, and feta 

It's so good.


----------



## dotty999

sounds yummy!


----------



## hewee

It was and I ate it cold. 

http://www.beststeakinthewest.com/index.htm


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Blackmirror

It started off as a curry 
ended up as curry 

i had a sarnie hate curry


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips From Saltys


----------



## dotty999

cheesy pasta with smoked sausage and mushrooms


----------



## franca

I have no idea " YET "


----------



## dotty999

steak,fat chips and salad


----------



## Cheeseball81

Firing up the grill. Burgers, fries and potato salad.


----------



## franca

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## eddie5659

Just made and eaten it and have plenty to freeze.........


Liver and Bacon Casserole


----------



## franca

Pork Chop :up:


----------



## dotty999

cheesy beans on toast


----------



## Cheeseball81

Steak, baked potato, green beans & corn.


----------



## colorsflashn

Grilled chicken breast, corn on the cob, potato salad, pumpkin muffin


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips From Saltys


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Strip loin steak with beef rice, peas and carrots, tomatoes and creamy cole slaw.


----------



## franca

Toed In The Hole ...


----------



## Spandexer

It's Friday!
Miguel's Jr. bean and cheese burritos!
Yeah baby!


----------



## dotty999

home made soup of potatoes, celery,onion garlic and cheese, it was lovely and thick without using cream or milk!


----------



## colorsflashn

French Dip on homemade onion rolls, spinach rice balls, baked sweet potato with marshmellow and crushed Red Hots


----------



## Cookiegal

colorsflashn said:


> French Dip on homemade onion rolls, spinach rice balls, baked sweet potato with marshmellow and crushed Red Hots


Spinach rice balls sounds delicious. Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

My "to die for" meat loaf with carrots, zucchini, cole slaw and mashed potatoes. Yummy, yummy.


----------



## dotty999

could I have your to die for recipe?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> could I have your to die for recipe?


Not unless you really want it.


----------



## dotty999

oh I really really do!


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, I'll post it a little later on.


----------



## dotty999

thank you muchly!:up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chicken parmesan w/ spaghetti


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ohhh I haven't had meatloaf in forever. Can I also have it?


----------



## dotty999

no!


----------



## Cookiegal

Now now, there's enough for everyone. 

Ingredients for the meatloaf:

1 lb ground beef (medium lean)
1/4 cup bread crumbs (the kind you buy at the store)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 small onion - very finely diced
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup Heinz chili sauce
1 egg

Ingredients for the topping:

3 Tbsp. brown sugar
3/4 tsp. dry mustard (Keene's)
3 Tbsp. ketchup

Combine the bread crumbs and onions with the ground beef in a large bowl and mix together well with a fork and/or with your hands.

In a separate bowl, whisk the egg with a fork then add the salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce and the chili sauce and mix that all together then pour it into the meat mixture. Mix it all together well with your hands. 

Now I really like the topping so I don't do mine in the typical meatloaf pan as I find that too deep for the little bit of sauce on top. I would cut it in half sideways and just eat the top part and leave the rest.  So, I do mine in an 8" x 8" glass baking dish. Spread the mixture into the pan and press it down firmly into the corners and all around. I go around it with a spoon to make it as even as possible. It will only be about 1" deep but you'll really taste the sauce with every bite.

Mix the ingredients for the topping together until smooth and spread it evenly over the top of the meatloaf.

Bake at 350F for 50 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## dotty999

what's catsup? off to a good start aren't I?


----------



## Cookiegal

It's when Honey's on top of your cupboard.


----------



## Cookiegal

ketchup.


----------



## dotty999

rofl!


----------



## franca

beans on toast


----------



## franca

roast beef dinner


----------



## dotty999

that's not your real dinner, it's too early so stop Googling images!


----------



## hewee

Poor franca is getting picked on by dotty. 

But that looks good.


----------



## dotty999

when I post a pic of food you can be sure I made it!

look, I made paella...not!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm looking for a tried and true, delicious, "fall off the bone" recipe for ribs that's not done on the BBQ but preferably in the oven or even on the stove top. If anyone has a good one to share I'd appreciate it.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> I'm looking for a tried and true, delicious, "fall off the bone" recipe for ribs that's not done on the BBQ but preferably in the oven or even on the stove top. If anyone has a good one to share I'd appreciate it.


Now this my dad does when he BBQ but you can do the same in the oven.

Take meat and wrap it in foil with some water. Get it done or almost done and then put it on the grill or what ever way in the oven and add the BBQ sauce. You can also add the BBQ sauce to it when still in the foil.

So play around with it and I know your get it right.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Harry. But I'm looking to know how long to cook them for, which kind of ribs to buy and how to make the sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot chicken sandwich with peas and potato wedges done in the oven.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry veggies


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Harry. But I'm looking to know how long to cook them for, which kind of ribs to buy and how to make the sauce.


Cook till they are done. Any kind you of ribs you want. Make the sauce any way you want.

I would some "organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses" to start with. Also organic apple cider vinegar with the mother of in it.

http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/...de_certified_organic_blackstrap_molasses.html

http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/recipeitem/SEARCH_BY_WORD/molasses/1242.html

http://bbq.about.com/od/barbecuesaucerecipes/tp/10barbecuesauce.htm

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,homemade_bbq_sauce,FF.html

And what time is dinner ready?


----------



## Cookiegal

In other words, Google is your friend, right?


----------



## dotty999

she's certainly mine!


----------



## Cookiegal

You guys are no help.


----------



## hewee

He hee you better google on your own then. 

What type of ribs would be Free Range Grass Fed Beef. Maybe Free Range Grass Fed Bison.
Start here.......... http://www.eatwild.com/products/canada.html


----------



## Cookiegal

I asked for "tried and true" recipes so I wouldn't have to try 1,000,000 different ones I find on Google before coming across a good one, if ever. But thanks anyway.


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I asked for "tried and true" recipes so I wouldn't have to try 1,000,000 different ones I find on Google before coming across a good one, if ever. But thanks anyway.


try asking Bush Lady, she has lots of great recipes to share


----------



## hewee

"tried and true" is what you try and then what you like is true. 

Now I don't even trust eating meats now days. US Meat Is Teeming With Superbugs

Good luck


----------



## colorsflashn

Hi Cookiegal ~ When I return home after the 28th, I can send you some BBQ ideas. Do you ever use a crockpot. This hotel food is getting olld, looking forward t a home cooked meal.


----------



## Netghost56

Smoked sausage, salad, cottage cheese and three glasses of water...

I'm on the 4 hour body diet


----------



## Cookiegal

colorsflashn said:


> Hi Cookiegal ~ When I return home after the 28th, I can send you some BBQ ideas. Do you ever use a crockpot. This hotel food is getting olld, looking forward t a home cooked meal.


Do you mean BBQ sauce? Because I don't BBQ. I'm looking for a recipe that can be done in the oven or on top of the stove. 

I've only tried the crockpot twice and both times it was very bland and watery. 

I bought pork back ribs today because they were on sale. I'd appreciate any recipes you can send me. Thanks.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I'm looking for a tried and true, delicious, "fall off the bone" recipe for ribs that's not done on the BBQ but preferably in the oven or even on the stove top. If anyone has a good one to share I'd appreciate it.


peoples tastes differ so what one may find delicious, another may not like, I found this oven recipe, I'm sure you could adapt it to suit your needs


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

you're welcome!

I couldn't be bothered cooking today so had canned soup


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## franca

Home Made Pea Soup..


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy, potatoes and veggies


----------



## hewee

dotty999 said:


> ******* in gravy, potatoes and veggies


Don't say that to people here in the USA. 

Enjoy.

Going to have baked chicken here.


----------



## dotty999

yep I know but I did explain and posted an image when I first mentioned them around a million years ago!


----------



## hewee

dotty999 said:


> yep I know but I did explain and posted an image when I first mentioned them around a million years ago!


He hee that was before my time by at less 200,000 years.


----------



## Cookiegal

Harry,

I've edited your post as we don't need links to explain terms that are derogatory.


----------



## hewee

OK 
Can I have cookies and milk now?


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

smoked sausage with pasta


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## franca

Homemade Steak & Kidney Pie


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Spandexer

Niece and Nephew over so KFC


----------



## dotty999

at first glance I thought you'd eaten 'em!


----------



## franca

Kippers


----------



## Spandexer

dotty999 said:


> at first glance I thought you'd eaten 'em!


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with carrots, turnips, broccoli, fried pineapple bits and mashed potatoes. Yummmmmy.


----------



## franca

Roast-pork dinner


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup, peas, tomatoes and rice.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup, peas, tomatoes and rice.


Yum-Yum :up:


----------



## dotty999

stew


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

veggie stir fry with spicy sausage


----------



## wowzer

Tonight will be spinach raviolis with homemade sauce with a little tossed salad on the side.


----------



## franca

Fish-Chips & Mushy Peas


----------



## franca

Sausage & Mash


----------



## dotty999

quiché and salad


----------



## franca

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions


----------



## franca

pizza


----------



## franca

Fish-Chips & Mushy Peas


----------



## dotty999

lobbies tonight!


----------



## franca

Home made ox-tail soup


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Home made ox-tail soup


What do you make with the rest of the ox?


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, boiled celery, onions, broccoli and zucchini with some leftover baby potatoes and rice.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Meatloaf, boiled celery, onions, broccoli and zucchini with some leftover baby potatoes and rice.


A BIG YUMMY on that meal and a :up: up.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> A BIG YUMMY on that meal and a :up: up.


Thanks Harry. It was very yummy.


----------



## dotty999

my lobbies were too!


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> my lobbies were too!


You should be a politician what with your lobbying and all.


----------



## dotty999

it's also called scouse but I guess that wouldn't help any political career!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> it's also called scouse but I guess that wouldn't help any political career!


I sure doubt it.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Harry. It was very yummy.


You're welcome.


----------



## franca

Pork-chops---


----------



## Blackmirror

My son number 1 has a glut of purple sprouting broclli
i made this

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1940679/broccoli-and-stilton-soup

Broccoli & stilton soup

was fantasticx


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

quiché salad

we had our first sunny hot day and it was lovely!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> quiché salad
> 
> we had our first sunny hot day and it was lovely!


You can't beat a hot sunny day quiché salad..:up:


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## Spandexer

Pasta with ground turkey and Tomato Basil sauce.


----------



## dotty999

another salad day!


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops (done in the oven with canned diced tomatoes, brown sugar and shredded cheddar cheese on top of each one) along with carrots, green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

do you pan fry the chops first then bung them in the oven with the other ingredients?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> do you pan fry the chops first then bung them in the oven with the other ingredients?


Yup, brown and bung.


----------



## dotty999

it sounds a long time to cook chops in the oven, when I do my Worcester sauce chops they only take 40 minutes so I guess with your recipe, when they're black they're done!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> it sounds a long time to cook chops in the oven, when I do my Worcester sauce chops they only take 40 minutes so I guess with your recipe, when they're black they're done!


Care to share your recipe?


----------



## dotty999

I have done already a long time ago!


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

tuna and rice


----------



## franca

Kippers


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## hewee

Rib-eye Steak served on Sweet Roll with Mayo & Lettuce that was so very good.
Next time I will get the cheese burger with the cheese.

Was at the Squeeze Inn. http://thesqueezeinn.com/

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....2-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.11.youtube.Ng9acdIQt3Y

Will go there again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fried sole with brown beans and rice.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Left over Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Pizza





franca said:


> Left over Pizza


Next it will be the pizza box.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken legs with corn on the cob and Dainty chicken rice.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Next it will be the pizza box.


Hey many a true word spoken in jest---:up:


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Next it will be the pizza box.


Better for you too with less fat and more fiber.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Better for you too with less fat and more fiber.


Nice quick edit Harry. I was just coming to post the "fiber" bit.


----------



## dpader

A bowl of minute rice with la choy soy sauce and two mini corn dogs covered with habanero spicy sauce and a big glass of cold lipton tea , thanks to God for this meal


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Nice quick edit Harry. I was just coming to post the "fiber" bit.


Thank you cookiegal. 

Got big bowl of homemade macaroni salad from lady across the street who made too much. I think I can go back for more too.
Came out great and I took some and a can of wild salmon and made it even better and going to have some more right now with ice tea.


----------



## dotty999

battered haddock and sloppy peas


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> battered haddock and sloppy peas


My favorite :up:


----------



## dotty999

felt like cooking a full dinner, roast chicken and stuffing, carrots and turnip, sprouts, green beans,roast potatoes and gravy

it'll be chicken again tomorrow for me and Honey


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with cream corn and beef rice.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> felt like cooking a full dinner, roast chicken and stuffing, carrots and turnip, sprouts, green beans,roast potatoes and gravy
> 
> it'll be chicken again tomorrow for me and Honey


Yes please :up::up::up:


----------



## dotty999

it'll be chicken and stuffing salad today as the sun's shining!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it'll be chicken and stuffing salad today as the sun's shining!


Sounds good to me :up:


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

yummy stir fry with smoked sausage and noodles


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> yummy stir fry with smoked sausage and noodles


I wish :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Cream of broccoli soup, spinach salad (with bean sprouts, garlic, mushrooms, green onions, cashews and soy sauce/oil dressing) followed by baked chicken with stuffed zucchini and garden rice (thanks to Ekim68 for the recipe) and for dessert, chocolate mousse topped with whipped cream, blueberries and raspberries. All homemade and delicious.


----------



## dotty999

quiché salad with rustic potatoes, coleslaw etc


----------



## Cookiegal

Dotty I've never heard of a "quiché salad" or even a "quiché". I know of quiche, which is an egg-based, sort of omelet-type pie but it's not something that goes in a salad. Do you mean a quiche with a salad on the side which is what the picture looks like? If not, what is a "quiché"? I'm very curious about it.


----------



## dotty999

it's a type of flan,that was half of it


----------



## Cookiegal

Itsn't it quiche without the accent on the "e"? Because a flan is what I was describing too.


----------



## dotty999

it's still spelled with an E, depending where you buy them from some are accented, this is a basic type


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup. So we're talking about the same thing. I've just never seen it with an accent on the "e". I'm pretty sure it's an incorrect spelling. After all it's French and here in Quebec it doesn't have an accent on it.


----------



## dotty999

us English can get away with murder!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> us English can get away with murder!


 OK, leave the darn "é" if you want.


----------



## dotty999

thank you lady boss!


----------



## dotty999

hot smoked sausage veggie and noodle stir fry


----------



## franca

Fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Pizza and pasta  

Not me that cooking nor baking, the hotel does the everything and we split from parents as we got two room and my parents goes to posh resturant for their romance night while me and my sister scoffing the pizza and pasta. Yum


----------



## dotty999

you're living the high life whilst I'm in the windy UK and had beef and barley soup topped with cheese to keep me warm!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> you're living the high life whilst I'm in the windy UK and had beef and barley soup topped with cheese to keep me warm!


Nothing wrong with that..:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon slathered in garlic and honey, broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese, garden rice, tomatoes and cole slaw.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

beans and sausage on toast


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> beans and sausage on toast


For two I hope :up:


----------



## dotty999

no way!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> no way!


Awwwwwwwwwww why not 

Looks like Fish & chips then


----------



## dotty999

it's a gorgeous day here so I'm going to fling something in the oven and have salad with it


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's a gorgeous day here so I'm going to fling something in the oven and have salad with it


I always wondered what something was like now you will be able to tell me


----------



## [email protected]

i am thinking a breakfest casarole for some extra eggs and sausage from a weekend of camping... i just need some chedder cheese. yes yes yes!


----------



## franca

Home made Pea & Ham soup


----------



## dotty999

yum yum!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> For two I hope :up:


For three?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Breakfast for dinner....Waffles


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions :up:


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

sooo lazy, chips and curry from the chippy!


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with green beans and garden rice.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> sooo lazy, chips and curry from the chippy!


Chippy for us also :up: fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad, the weather is hot!


----------



## franca

Beans on toast I'm making my own what gave it away ???


----------



## franca

Tuna salad sounds good


----------



## dotty999

quiche salad


----------



## franca

Pork chops


----------



## dotty999

battered Haddock with salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak with fried onions, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## ekim68

Homemade tacos tonight...Alright I didn't make the tortillas, but there's a gadget that makes them and it's on my wish list for Father's Day....


----------



## dotty999

hope you get what you wish for


----------



## franca

Kippers


----------



## dotty999

ham salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> ham salad


Koppy cat


----------



## dotty999

yea you are!


----------



## franca

And you like it 

KFC day today :up:


----------



## dotty999

indeed I do, flattery will get you everywhere!

today it'll be salad with something cooked in the oven and flung on the side


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> indeed I do, flattery will get you everywhere!
> 
> today it'll be salad with something cooked in the oven and flung on the side


Less chat und more kookin I'm starvin


----------



## dotty999

me too! I've got serious work going on in my kitchen so I can't use it from early morning until evening!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> me too! I've got serious work going on in my kitchen so I can't use it from early morning until evening!


Excuses -- Excuses  I'll order out for us what would you like


----------



## dotty999

a nice hot tex mex pizza!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> a nice hot tex mex pizza!


You got it --- :up:


----------



## dotty999

builders finally finished today and I was too exhausted to cook so it was tomato soup with black pepper and cheesy bread


----------



## franca

Fish & chip day today look out Saltys here I come


----------



## dotty999

are Salty's as good as our chippys Frank?


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with zucchini, broccoli, asparagus and baby potatoes with butter and seasonings. Yummy.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> are Salty's as good as our chippys Frank?


Oh yes they sure are :up: Well maybe not as good as Swear A Lots in Warrington


----------



## dotty999

no chippy outside of the UK can cook cod and haddock battered fish that tastes as good as ours 


tex mex pizza tonight:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Rosemary/garlic marinated lamb loin chops with boiled onions, celery, zucchini and broccoli and garden rice. It was delishush!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> no chippy outside of the UK can cook cod and haddock battered fish that tastes as good as ours
> 
> tex mex pizza tonight:up:


Don't knock it till you try it Dotty Saltys is owned by an English family :up:

Pizza sounds good :up:


----------



## dotty999

hot and spicy chicken with salad and spicy potato wedges


----------



## franca

Think I'll have an omelette


----------



## franca

Right now your guess is as good as mine


----------



## dotty999

I'm going to have baked potatoes with tuna salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey/garlic wicken chings with baby carrots and rice.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

snap! me too, hot and spicy with hot jalapenos! phew!


----------



## franca

Pork Chops today


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat loaf, baby carrots and garden rice.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> salad


Is that all


----------



## dotty999

I was too tired to mention the tuna!

today we had Fleetwood fish chips and mushy peas, absolutely the best! :up:


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

going to fling some spuds in the oven then top them with tuna salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot chicken sandwich with peas, mashed potatoes and sauce.


----------



## franca

Home made pea & ham soup


----------



## dotty999

luvvly jubbly!

cold and very windy today so I'm having Scouse


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ pork back ribs with corn and rice. This is my first time doing ribs and I used Kraft's Brown Sugar BBQ sauce and did them wrapped in tin foil in the oven at 300F for 3 hours. The meat was so tender it was falling off the bone and they were really tasty. it was a big success but next time I'll try a homemade sauce.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Leftover pizza and garlic knots.

Tums for dessert.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

baked potatoes with tuna salad


----------



## ekim68

Cheeseball81 said:


> Leftover pizza and garlic knots.
> 
> Tums for dessert.


Garlic knots?


----------



## Wallenberg

Macaroni & Cheese with Champagne.

It all evens out.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> luvvly jubbly!
> 
> cold and very windy today so I'm having Scouse


Make that for two :up:


----------



## franca

Fish & chip day today


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

beef and barley soup with wholemeal baps


----------



## franca

Pork chops


----------



## dotty999

battered Haddock and mushy peas


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> battered Haddock and mushy peas


OK !! :up:


----------



## dotty999

well it is Friday and you know that means it's fishyday!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## w2e34r

tacos


----------



## franca

Thin Crust Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout slathered in honey and garlic with baby carrots, brussels sprouts and garden rice.


----------



## VB30

Bangers and Mash with frozen mixed vegies.


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork with a mixed spices/garlic rub, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Swiss Steak with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## hewee

Ultimate Meat Loaf Dinner
1 ½ pounds of homemade meatloaf, fresh mashed potatoes, rich beef gravy, & garden vegetables

Was very good and it was a take out meal.

Have ate there many times but never had the take out. I now have another meal for lunch and a Meat Loaf Sandwich


----------



## franca

Fish and chip day off to Saltys


----------



## dotty999

salad


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Ultimate Meat Loaf Dinner
> 1 ½ pounds of homemade meatloaf, fresh mashed potatoes, rich beef gravy, & garden vegetables
> 
> Was very good and it was a take out meal.
> 
> Have ate there many times but never had the take out. I now have another meal for lunch and a Meat Loaf Sandwich


Hi Hewee, which restaurant?


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> Hi Hewee, which restaurant?


Brookfields Restaurant that used to be called Bradshaws.

http://brookrest.com

Always been a good place to eat.

Stop by some time. http://brookrest.com/location/

You can eat anything at all times. Even the water is good that they filter.

http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/profile/1079342

When I was living over there and went to the Gym over there we go there each month also.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Brookfields Restaurant that used to be called Bradshaws.
> 
> http://brookrest.com
> 
> Always been a good place to eat.
> 
> Stop by some time. http://brookrest.com/location/
> 
> You can eat anything at all times. Even the water is good that they filter.
> 
> http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/profile/1079342
> 
> When I was living over there and went to the Gym over there we go there each month also.


Thanks, I haven't been there for a long time. It is an excellent restaurant.


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> Thanks, I haven't been there for a long time. It is an excellent restaurant.


You're welcome poochee.

Only once was something bad that was over cooked and I could of said something and they would made it right but was in a rush with family here from out of State.

So one time it was not right but every other time it's great to excellent


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken with new potato's & sprouts


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Smoked meat sandwich with French Fries, cole slaw and dill pickles.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with carrots, zucchini and baby potatoes with Italian seasoning and margarine on them along with tomatoes and sweet and sour pickles.


----------



## Spandexer

Pollo Loco bowl tonight.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## bp936

junkfood while on vacation,


----------



## franca

Beans on Toast


----------



## dotty999

fish and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked chicken in a ketchupy, brown sugary, onion soupy sauce with broccoli and rice.


----------



## dotty999

salad with some tunary and baked potatoey


----------



## Cookiegal

Nothing like copy cattery.


----------



## dotty999

moi copy! I'm the cat's whiskerys!


----------



## franca

Hot-Dogs


----------



## ekim68

Pasta with homemade Pesto...Made the Pesto with pistachios rather than pine nuts because the difference in price for six ounces was $4.99 compared to $16.00 for the pine nuts... Turned out good with the Basil we have growing on our deck...


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef in its own gravy with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

fish and chips


----------



## Spandexer

Jenny Craig something or other. : (


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Pasta with homemade Pesto...Made the Pesto with pistachios rather than pine nuts because the difference in price for six ounces was $4.99 compared to $16.00 for the pine nuts... Turned out good with the Basil we have growing on our deck...


Sounds good, Mike. I am going to invest a few dollars into live herb plants. The flavour of freshly cropped herbs is amazing.

Tonight we will be having pasta with mussels, shrimp and scallops. I wanted to make a Bechemel sauce with clarified butter and tomato but Melissa is pushing for Alfredo. Since she is pregnant she is the boss.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with mixed vegetables and garden rice.


----------



## franca

Roast Chicken Dinner


----------



## dotty999

it's been salad for days now as the weather has been hot and sunny


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's been salad for days now as the weather has been hot and sunny


Nothing wrong with that :up::

Pizza :up::up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Shepherd's Pie.


I love a good Shepherd's Pie.:up:


----------



## dotty999

still salad


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> still salad


Nothing wrong with that I love salad 

Think I'll have that :up:


----------



## ionamartin123

I think chicken has a delicious food.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

A humongous hamburger on a humongous sesame seed bun with French Fries.


----------



## dotty999

a humungous salad!


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips From Saltys


----------



## dotty999

salad!

I've lost a stone in weight since being ill!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> salad!
> 
> I've lost a stone in weight since being ill!


Is that good or bad Dotty 

Pass the salad please


----------



## Cookiegal

Cabbage rolls (I cheated they were store bought frozen but very good and a lot less work  ) with noodles and broccoli so it looks like we're in for a gassy evening.


----------



## franca

Pork Chops


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Spandexer

Miguel's Jr. Bean and Cheese Burrito. 
Oh my!


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey garlic chicken wings with green beans and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

OMG!, savory and oh sooooooo tender Maple Pork Back Ribs (homemade sauce this time) with broccoli and garden rice.


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## 1002richards

Fish fingers and custard ... as seen on Dr.Who - my kids want to try it. I say OK but Mrs.1002richards not so keen!!

More here: http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Fish_custard


----------



## franca

Ox Tail Soup


----------



## smeegle

Did anyone ever post a recipe for rice pudding with meringue topping? I tried to find it in the search function but I was not successful.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I was (successful that is).  You asked about this two years ago and someone replied with a link. Otta check back more often. 

http://forums.techguy.org/7987807-post1039.html

It looks like a good version of the recipe you're looking for.


----------



## smeegle

That's amazing. I remember that recipe now. I didn't know that it had been two years since I tried to make that. Thanks, Cookiegal.


----------



## Cookiegal

My pleasure smeegle.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

veggie soup


----------



## 1002richards

Roast chicken & trimmings today!


----------



## dotty999

that's usually a Sunday dinner


----------



## 1002richards

dotty999 said:


> that's usually a Sunday dinner


I agree but as we'll be out and about on Sunday (today) and didn't want to miss our "Sunday Roast" we broke with tradition! 
We'll probably have Meatballs at Ikea today


----------



## dotty999

it's been many a day since I've had a Sunday dinner, unfortunately there's no point in cooking it for one person so today I had savoury rice with tuna


----------



## 1002richards

Curry and rice today (not home made this time, short of time).


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken and veggies


----------



## franca

Saltys Fish & Chips today


----------



## dotty999

stir fry with garlic sausage


----------



## franca

Big Mac with all the works


----------



## 1002richards

Chips (fries) and curry sauce!!


----------



## dotty999

that's of my favs! I often buy either Morrison's or Asda basics curry sauce in a jar, only costs around 18p and taste great!

I had new potatoes with tuna salad laced in salad cream, quite yummy


----------



## franca

Roast Pork Sunday Dinner


----------



## dotty999

wholemeal rolls with salmon and cucumber


----------



## franca

Thin Crust Pizza


----------



## dotty999

pizza baguettes


----------



## franca

Pork pie-chips & peas


----------



## 1002richards

Sweet and sour pork with rice, the kids prefer pasta to rice - but that's OK!


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas and garden rice.


----------



## dotty999

chicken and stuffing salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## franca

Home made ham & pea soup


----------



## smeegle

corn pudding with cheddar cheese instead of sour cream


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 1002richards

Chicken stroganoff & rice.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with broccoli and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

pork steak, it was horrible!


----------



## franca

Roast Leg Of Lamb it was fantastic


----------



## dotty999

my favourite!


----------



## Tarain

Will order a Pizza


----------



## 1002richards

Lasagna.


----------



## franca

Fish & chips from Saltys


----------



## 1002richards

Pasta of some description today.


----------



## dotty999

tuna and cottage cheese over baked potato with salad


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

fish and chips


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Cabbage rolls (not homemade, frozen, but really, really good) with baby carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

beans on toast


----------



## hewee

Water with melon or watermelon with seeds that taste better. Then I will have something else but I got a big watermelon to cut up so who knows how much I will eat till I start cutting. The better it taste the more I will eat cutting it up.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## franca

Bacon & egg on an English muffin


----------



## 1002richards

Ham, egg and chips (fries).


----------



## franca

Beans On Toast


----------



## 1002richards

Roast chicken dinner.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips From Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips drizzled with honey, boiled onions, celery, green and yellow beans with Lipton's honey garlic noodles.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad with chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas, carrots and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Four cheese tortellini


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veg and smoked sausage


----------



## franca

KFC :up:


----------



## dotty999

stir fry again, love my veggies!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with cream corn and vegetable couscous.


----------



## franca

Saltys Fish & Chips:up::up:


----------



## dotty999

chicken and stuffing salad with chips


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> chicken and stuffing salad with chips


Hi Dotty, what is stuffing salad?


----------



## dotty999

it's sage and onion made into a kind of dumpling and served with roast chicken, I add mixed herbs to the mix, it can also be used to stuff the bird or spread on top of the cooked chicken to enhance the flavour


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> it's sage and onion made into a kind of dumpling and served with roast chicken, I add mixed herbs to the mix, it can also be used to stuff the bird or spread on top of the cooked chicken to enhance the flavour


Yummy!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's sage and onion made into a kind of dumpling and served with roast chicken, I add mixed herbs to the mix, it can also be used to stuff the bird or spread on top of the cooked chicken to enhance the flavour


We make ours with stove top stuffing


----------



## dotty999

eat yer heart out Frank, can't beat Paxo!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> eat yer heart out Frank, can't beat Paxo!


Oh I wish we could get that here :up:


----------



## dotty999

I'd send you some!


----------



## Cookiegal

I've never heard of stuffing being called salad before.


----------



## dotty999

ok I forgot a comma, you know what I meant

chicken and stuffing, salad with chips


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I'd send you some!


Will be waiting and drooling.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> ok I forgot a comma, you know what I meant
> 
> chicken and stuffing, salad with chips


Yeah, that's what I thought, but what got me was that poochee asked what "stuffing salad" was and you didn't say the salad shouldn't be part of it.  

That's a mighty big comma you got there.


----------



## dotty999

it was a minor misunderstanding and that's all I'm saying, that's what happens when you're dealing with foreigners


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> it was a minor misunderstanding and that's all I'm saying, that's what happens when you're dealing with foreigners


Well!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I never! Well OK, I have but.............


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Well I never! Well OK, I have but.............


----------



## dotty999

TSG should have a "like" button, I'd be hitting it most of the time!:up:

Quiche with salad


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> TSG should have a "like" button, I'd be hitting it most of the time!:up:
> 
> Quiche with salad


I love quiche!


----------



## franca

baked ham dinner


----------



## dotty999

minced beef and onion in gravy with mashed potatoes sprouts and carrots, delish!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> minced beef and onion in gravy with mashed potatoes sprouts and carrots, delish!


That sounds yummy.


----------



## dotty999

it was! I cooked it for my mum, it was so tasty


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it was! I cooked it for my mum, it was so tasty


Lucky mummy :up:


----------



## dotty999

meat pudding in gravy with cauli sprouts and cabbage


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> meat pudding in gravy with cauli sprouts and cabbage


I've decided I must be English and don't know it....I like all the veggies you like that most Americans don't .like cauliflower, sprouts.


----------



## dotty999

:up:


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## 1002richards

Spag bol


----------



## franca

KFC


----------



## dotty999

yummy broccoli and stilton soup with farmhouse bread!


----------



## franca

Fish & chips


----------



## dotty999

gammon steak and mustard with baked potato and veg


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

snap! pepperoni!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> snap! pepperoni!


Yep how did you know are you spying on me ???


----------



## poochee

I like pepperoni pizza with chopped onions and green peppers.:up:


----------



## franca

poochee said:


> I like pepperoni pizza with chopped onions and green peppers.:up:


Same here Poochee :up:


----------



## 1002richards

Fresh baguette and some stiltons (with fruit?!) and other cheeses.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## dotty999

stir fry with smoked sausage


----------



## franca

Hotdogs


----------



## 1002richards

Macaroni cheese.


----------



## franca

Home made turkey soup


----------



## dotty999

baked potatoes with ham salad and coleslaw


----------



## 1002richards

Traditional roast (chicken) with all the trimmings.


----------



## franca

Traditional roast Beef with all the trimmings.


----------



## dotty999

cod fillets in parsley sauce, mashed potato cauliflower and broccoli


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cod fillets in parsley sauce, mashed potato cauliflower and broccoli


Please Miss can I have some more :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> cod fillets in parsley sauce, mashed potato cauliflower and broccoli


That sounds delishus.


----------



## dotty999

I'm in a fishy mood!

today, Finnan Haddock, we call it yellow fish which is smoked, baked potatoes, sprouts and carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breasts baked in mushroom soup with stuffing, cauliflower and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

do you literally just bake the chicken in the oven in soup?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes. It's a Campbell's soup recipe. I use the stovetop stuffing so the directions for that part are a bit different but you cook that first and then place it down the middle of the casserole with the chicken breasts on either side. You mix the cream of mushroom soup with a bit of milk and pour that only over the chicken and bake at 400 degrees for 30 minutes. It's very good:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/one-dish-chicken-and-stuffing-bake/


----------



## dotty999

I'll try it, thanks!:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. 

I don't use the paprika or the parsley.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried breaded sole and cauliflower and broccoli topped with shredded cheddar cheese with fried potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken

I wouldn't use parsley either though I do have some sweet paprika but perhaps that could alter the flavour


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I was worried about the paprika changing the flavour too and I really don't find parsley adds much flavour, just green specks.


----------



## dotty999

I never use parsley, it's boring


----------



## franca

Home made meat pie chips & peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with baked beets and rice.


----------



## dotty999

cheese omelette


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys :up:


----------



## dotty999

that looks good enough to eat!

I had hotpot


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> that looks good enough to eat!
> 
> I had hotpot


It was Dotty :up:

Nothing wrong with hotpot :up:

Today we had Pizza :up:


----------



## dotty999

I made my tasty fat chips with salad and southern fried baked chicken


----------



## franca

Home made meat pie chips & peas


----------



## dotty999

been to a bonfire night feast so ate some of the party stuff and now I feel sickly!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Barbecue ribs


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

minced beef and onion over taters


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions --YUM !


----------



## dotty999

baked potatoes and chilli


----------



## franca

Ox-tail soup


----------



## dotty999

a typical Sunday dinner with yorkshires and roast potatoes, bliss!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yabbut where's the beef?


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken, green beans and rice.


----------



## franca

Pork Chop :up:


----------



## ldarlene

Cookiegal said:


> Pineapple chicken, green beans and rice.


sounds much better than a handful of mandarin oranges... no energy to make anything.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## Spandexer

Carne Asada Sopes from King Taco (and an Horchata).
Oh my.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## ldarlene

Swiss Chalet Festive Special


----------



## poochee

I get hungry every time I read this thread! I must control myself and stop reading!


----------



## franca

Sausage egg chips & fried bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Haddock fillet with roasted beets and rice.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Chicken pot pie


----------



## franca

Home Made Beef & Veg soup :up:


----------



## franca

Pork Chops


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillets with julienne carrots and turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade Lasagna.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## thefasninja

Fish


----------



## franca

Home Made Pea & Ham Soup


----------



## AU__67

Wow, we're not much of a dinner family, ever since we were kids.
Probably once or twice a week, and something light. Mainly sandwiches.
I remember sleeping at a friends house and was shocked they had pasta for dinner.

Yesterday I had white mocha for dinner. They do say eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, and dinner like a pauper.


----------



## franca

Fish Chips & Peas


----------



## franca

Home Made Meat-Pie Chips & peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## ekim68

I don't think I've ever made Shepherd's Pie, although I know what's in it....Care to disclose your recipe/method?


----------



## franca

ekim68 said:


> I don't think I've ever made Shepherd's Pie, although I know what's in it....Care to disclose your recipe/method?


Here's our's Canadian style :up:

Cook time
20-40min
Ingredients1-1/2 lb (680 g) ground beef1 medium onion, chopped1 small green pepper, chopped (optional)1 tsp (5 mL) garlic powder1/2 cup (125 mL) President's Choice Gourmet barbecue sauce1 can creamed corn1 can niblets corn8 servings whipped mashed potatoes1/2 tsp (2 mL) paprika

Preparation
Fry ground beef with onion and chopped green pepper. You may use 1 clove chopped garlic instead of the garlic powder if you prefer. Fry until well cooked and fairly fine. Add the Presidents Choice Gourmet Barbeque Sauce (the only kind to use) a little at a time to preferred taste. I like some zip so I use the larger amount. Put mixture into 9x11 casserole and spread creamed corn over top then put niblets corn evenly over that. Carefully put the creamy mashed potatoes on top and sprinkle with a touch of paprika. Put in oven at 350 degrees until heated through and barbeque sauce comes up around edges and makes it a beautiful work of art, 20-30 minutes. If you are in a hurry have everything hot before placing in casserole and it will be ready within 10-15 minutes in oven.:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Sure Mike. This is a recipe I've tweaked myself:

1 lb. ground beef
1 onion, finely chopped
1 Tbsp. flour
3/4 cup beef stock (made with 1 Tbsp. liquid beef Bovril)
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 heaping tsp. Renato garlic (or two or three cloves of fresh garlic - minced)
1-1/2 cups frozen mixed vegetables (cooked) or 1 can peas and carrots
1/4 tsp. Thyme
1/4 tsp. Marjoram
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/8 tsp. Pepper
Mashed potatoes (2 large potatoes)
Sprinkle of paprika

Brown the ground beef until cooked in a non-stick pan. Remove the meat with a strainer and drain the fat from the pan.

Add the onions to the pan and sauté until tender and then stir in the garlic and sauté for a few more minutes.

Add the cooked ground beef, Worcestershire sauce, thyme, marjoram, salt and pepper and mix all together.

In a small bowl, take some of the beef broth and mix with 1 Tbsp. of flour until smooth and then add to the meat mixture with the rest of the broth and simmer uncovered (stirring occasionally) until thickened (about 20-30 minutes) and most of the moisture is absorbed.

Transfer the meat mixture to a medium size Corning Ware or other type of casserole dish and spread it around the bottom evenly. Layer the vegetables over the meat and then cover the vegetables with mashed potatoes. I like to swirl the mashed potatoes around so it's not just a flat surface. Sprinkle the top with a bit of paprika and bake at 400° for about 30 minutes. Serves 2 (gluttons like me or perhaps 3 normal people).

The Renato garlic is something we get here at our local IGA grocery so I'm not sure if you can get it in the States. It's bascially a jar of creamy minced garlic. I love the stuff and use it often. Their website is under construction so I can't show it to you. Of course fresh always works.


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL. Franca posted just as I was composing mine.

Most use corn but I'm not a big fan of corn in it unless it's part of a mixed vegetable combination. But with the vegetables you can use whatever you like and works for you.


----------



## franca

Pizza day today


----------



## ekim68

Thank you Frank and Karen. I've got both recipes and now it's time to start experimenting....:up:  BTW Frank, I'll try to locate some of your recommended barbeque sauce in my town...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome Mike.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome Mike.


Ditto on the above :up:


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal, your pooch avatar fits right in with this thread!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Cookiegal, your pooch avatar fits right in with this thread!


Do you mean because Brandy is licking his chops?


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Do you mean because Brandy is licking his chops?


Yep!


----------



## franca

Fish & chips From Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Pot roast.....yum.


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions YUM !


----------



## poochee

Haven't had liver for ages! Sounds good.


----------



## franca

Pizza today


----------



## dotty999

chips slathered in curry sauce


----------



## franca

Roast Lamb


----------



## dotty999

tomato soup


----------



## franca

Roast Lamb left overs


----------



## dotty999

boiled potatoes and veg covered in minced beef and onion with gravy


----------



## franca

Fish-Chips & Mushy Peas


----------



## poochee

Turkey, etc.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Turkey, etc.


You're fingers are too full to write the rest, eh?


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> You're fingers are too full to write the rest, eh?


. Whatever they serve is OK with me. Have a Merry Christmas Cookie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah, I thought you'd already head it. 

Merry Christmas to you too poo.


----------



## franca

Turkey I hope !!!


----------



## poochee

franca said:


> Turkey I hope !!!


Yep! With all the fixings.

Hope your Christmas was merry.


----------



## franca

poochee said:


> Yep! With all the fixings.
> 
> Hope your Christmas was merry.


Sure did :up: you 2


----------



## franca

Xmas dinner Left overs


----------



## ekim68

That's another one of the good results of Holiday meals, they last for days, if not weeks...


----------



## dotty999

fish and mushy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Lasagne, Caesar Salad and Chocolate Cream Pie for dessert.


----------



## franca

Turkey soup


----------



## franca

fish chips and mushy peas from Saltys


----------



## poochee

franca said:


> fish chips and mushy peas from Saltys


I've had mushy peas and fish chips at this British restaurant In Sacramento. Yummy/

http://touchofbritain.com/


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> hotpot


Yes you are :up:


----------



## dotty999

cheeky dog!

tuna and sweetcorn salad

I'm feeling bloated after all the festive crap I've indulged in!


----------



## franca

I love tuna--  Tuna sounds good haven't had it for a while think I'll suggest it to Carole later :up:


----------



## dotty999

stir fry with smoked sausage

I eat tuna at least 3 times a week Frank, just love it!


----------



## Cookiegal

That's why she's so hot Frank. Her mercury levels are way up.


----------



## dotty999

stop giving my secrets away!


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## dotty999

hot and spicy pizza


----------



## ekim68

Homemade meatloaf tonight and I added some shredded ginger in the mix and it got perked up...


----------



## franca

Sausage Roll Chips & Peas :up:


----------



## dotty999

spicy chicken chips and salad


----------



## franca

Lasagna


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> hotpot


----------



## Cookiegal

Dotty eats pots poochee. It beats washing them.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Dotty eats pots poochee. It beats washing them.


----------



## dotty999

just for Pooch, hotpot!


----------



## franca

Left over Lasagna


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with rice and mixed vegetables.


----------



## dotty999

Mexican rice with tuna


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> just for Pooch, hotpot!


Sounds good!


----------



## franca

Sausage and Mash


----------



## dotty999

stir fry with spicy sausage


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> stir fry with spicy sausage


You sure like your hot& spicy Dotty


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> You sure like your hot& spicy Dotty


that's cos it describes me perfectly!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> that's cos it describes me perfectly!


When you're thinking that I'm thinking of you, I'm thinking you're thinking of me. 

Roast Beef & Yorkshire pudding :up:


----------



## dotty999

broccoli and Stilton soup with wholemeal country rolls

I think of you daily which is why I'm posting food for thought


----------



## franca

Where just playing mind games 

Roast chicken dinner:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Homemade curry


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded and baked pork chops with roasted beets and Lipton Butter & Herb noodles.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> Breaded and baked pork chops with roasted beets and Lipton Butter & Herb noodles.


Yum what time should I come over ??? :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Yum what time should I come over ??? :up:


Too late.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Breaded and baked pork chops with roasted beets and Lipton Butter & Herb noodles.


How do you prepare roasted beets?


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> How do you prepare roasted beets?


You roast them.  

Actually, I got this simple recipe from a friend.

You wash them well with a brush and cut the ends off and then put them on a piece of parchment paper. I suppose you could do them all in a package but I was told to do each one individually. Brush it with olive oil and sprinkle a bit of salt and pepper on it. Then wrap it up by pulling the corners up so the top sticks up (twist it to tighten it) and then place it on aluminum foil and wrap up again the same way so the parchment is inside the tin foil. Then bake at 400 degrees for an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half. You can leave the skins on but I like to prepare them ahead of time so that I can let them cool and then peel the skin off easily. Then reheat in an oven-proof dish covered with tin foil at 350 for 30 minutes and slice to serve. They retain all of their juices and flavour this way and are delicious.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> You roast them.
> 
> Actually, I got this simple recipe from a friend.
> 
> You wash them well with a brush and cut the ends off and then put them on a piece of parchment paper. I suppose you could do them all in a package but I was told to do each one individually. Brush it with olive oil and sprinkle a bit of salt and pepper on it. Then wrap it up by pulling the corners up so the top sticks up (twist it to tighten it) and then place it on aluminum foil and wrap up again the same way so the parchment is inside the tin foil. Then bake at 400 degrees for an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half. You can leave the skins on but I like to prepare them ahead of time so that I can let them cool and then peel the skin off easily. Then reheat in an oven-proof dish covered with tin foil at 350 for 30 minutes and slice to serve. They retain all of their juices and flavour this way and are delicious.


Thanks, will try.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome.


----------



## dotty999

roast chicken dinner with carrots and swede,roasties, sprouts, gravy and sage and onion stuffing


----------



## Cheeseball81

Baked ziti


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Roasted beef with vegs and Yorkshire pudding. Nom nom nom


----------



## dotty999

love Yorkshires CCM!:up:


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> love Yorkshires CCM!:up:


So do I just luv em :up:


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry and rice


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys :up:


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with carrots, turnips and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry spicy veg with smoked sausage


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions


----------



## dotty999

tomato soup


----------



## franca

Full English


----------



## Cookiegal

Sole fillets baked with tomatoes and garlic, broccoli and rice.


----------



## franca

Egg Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Parmigiana with noodles and garlic bread.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken livers and onions simmered in gravy with peas and carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Leftovers - the food you eat when you are snowed in


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## franca

Scouse


----------



## franca

Tuna Salad


----------



## franca

Pork Chops


----------



## Blackmirror

Thats what 3/5 of my family had 
im waiting for son 5 to come home and cook me steak lol


----------



## dotty999

lamb shank in gravy, mashed potatoes and carrots and swede


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Thats what 3/5 of my family had
> im waiting for son 5 to come home and cook me steak lol


Good luck with that LL


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> lamb shank in gravy, mashed potatoes and carrots and swede


swede?


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> swede?


Yeah, I was wondering what his name was.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, I was wondering what his name was.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Nips and swede. Close cousins.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger pizza patties with green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

poochee said:


> swede?


ok I'll have to edumacate you Pooch!



Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, I was wondering what his name was.


cheeky mare!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> ok I'll have to edumacate you Pooch!
> 
> cheeky mare!


Thanks. Known here as rutabagas here. Haven't had them for a long time. I like them..


----------



## dotty999

very tasty mashed with carrots and butter


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> very tasty mashed with carrots and butter


Sounds yummy.


----------



## dotty999

nice and sweet,a perfect match with lamb and tasty gravy


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak, carrots and Canadian swedes  with mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Filet Mignon steak, carrots and *Canadian swedes*  with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole (this time I used Panko Japanese style breadcrumbs) with beans and fried potatoes. They were nice and crispy. Very good.


----------



## franca

Spam fry-up :up:


----------



## dotty999

braised brisket of beef with gravy, sprouts, roast potatoes, broad beans and carrots


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> braised brisket of beef with gravy, sprouts, roast potatoes, broad beans and carrots


I'll be right over :up:


----------



## poochee

I cook my sprouts together with a few mixed vegetables. I like the petite sprouts. Tasty with olive oil and a little salt.


----------



## franca

poochee said:


> I cook my sprouts together with a few mixed vegetables. I like the petite sprouts. Tasty with olive oil and a little salt.


Stop it your making my mouth water :up:


----------



## dotty999

stir fry smoked sausage and veggies


----------



## franca

Heart shaped Pizza :up:


----------



## dotty999

I felt a tad spicy this evening so cooked some chilli with smoked paprika mash, lovely!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I felt a tad spicy this evening so cooked some chilli with smoked paprika mash, lovely!


Sugar and spice and all things nice :up:


----------



## dotty999

rump steak, onion rings salad and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Melt-in-your-mouth roast pork tenderloin with spices and garlic rub, yellow and green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

yum yum!


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Melt-in-your-mouth roast pork tenderloin with spices and garlic rub, yellow and green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


Will you adopt me? I want to eat at your house.


----------



## dotty999

you'd have to learn how to yap and wag your tail first Pooch!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> you'd have to learn how to yap and wag your tail first Pooch!


I can do that!


----------



## dotty999

me too if needed!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Will you adopt me? I want to eat at your house.


Sure. You can sleep on the floor beside Brandy so I can tuck you both in at the same time.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Sure. You can sleep on the floor beside Brandy so I can tuck you both in at the same time.


Do I get a pillow?


----------



## dotty999

don't push your luck!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> don't push your luck!


Good advice.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Do I get a pillow?


I think I can manage that.


----------



## franca

Can we make that a threesome ???


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys to day


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Can we make that a threesome ???


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


>


----------



## franca

Chicken Chips & Peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Parmigiana minus the parmigiana as I used Mozzarella (so Chicken Mozzarelligiana) with carrots, turnips and rice. It was delishush.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Chicken Parmigiana minus the parmigiana as I used Mozzarella *(so Chicken* *Mozzarelligiana)* with carrots, turnips and rice. It was delishush.


----------



## dotty999

us Brits would never eat carrots turnips and rice on the same plate, they just don't match!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> us Brits would never eat carrots turnips and rice on the same plate, they just don't match!


Say what? Rice goes with everything.


----------



## dotty999

oh no it doesn't in my world!


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't you be dissin' my rice. Rice is nice.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> oh no it doesn't in my world!


Great minds think alike Dotty :up:

But I must admit I do like a good rice pudding done in the oven just like my Mum used to do it


----------



## poochee

I like rice. One dish I like is rice mixed with broccoli,. 2/3 rice 1/3 broccoli. *And butter of course*.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> I like rice. One dish I like is rice mixed with broccoli,. 2/3 rice 1/3 broccoli. *And butter of course*.


Of course. 

You can do so much with rice. I like to use Mike's (ekim68) recipe for Garden Rice with broccoli, carrots, onions and chicken broth.

I also add liquid Beef Bovril to the water to make a nice beef rice to serve with a steak.


----------



## Cookiegal

I had some leftovers from last night so I made a Veal Parmigiana sandwich for lunch. I split an English muffin, toasted it, heated the veal in the microwave for 30 seconds and put in the English muffin to make a sandwich and it was very good.


----------



## dotty999

I'm just cooking some broc and white cabbage in my steamer, going to have it with a lovely meat and gravy pudding


----------



## poochee

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## dotty999

I've just had my dinner


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I've just had my dinner


Two more hours til lunch for me.


----------



## dotty999

it's amazing when I think of the time difference! it's now 8.30pm, dark outside, cold and raining!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> it's amazing when I think of the time difference! it's now 8.30pm, dark outside, cold and raining!


Sunny here about 68 degrees. We could use some of that rain. Water is now rationed here.


----------



## dotty999

I'd love to swap you right now Pooch!


----------



## franca

I'll stick with my Full English if that's OK :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops done in the oven in gravy with green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple slices, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

I've got to remember to buy some turnips! Haven't had them for ages.


----------



## Cookiegal

You'll find them right next to the swedes.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> You'll find them right next to the swedes.


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## ekim68

Cold Cuts....


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, beets and rice.


----------



## dotty999

roast chicken, sage and onion stuffing, cabbage, broccoli, carrots and swede mash and gravy, delish!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> roast chicken, sage and onion stuffing, cabbage, broccoli, carrots and swede mash and gravy, delish!


Are you sure you didn't forget anything there Dotty hope you made enough for two


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> roast chicken, sage and onion stuffing, cabbage, broccoli, carrots and swede mash and gravy, delish!


That sounds delicious. :up:


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> roast chicken, sage and onion stuffing, cabbage, broccoli, carrots and swede mash and gravy, delish!


Yummy!


----------



## Cookiegal

I just made a batch from scratch of Little Applesauce Muffins and have had 3 already.  Man these things are good. Thank goodness they're tiny. They are tea-size and have melted butter and cinnamon sugar on top. Yummmmmmm.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> I just made a batch from scratch of Little Applesauce Muffins and have had 3 already.  Man these things are good. *Thank goodness they're tiny*. They are tea-size and have melted butter and cinnamon sugar on top. Yummmmmmm.


I make mini bran muffins and love them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Would you mind posting your recipe poochee? I'd love to make those too. I can post mine if you're interested.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Would you mind posting your recipe poochee? I'd love to make those too. I can post mine if you're interested.


I use Sun Maid Honey Bran mix. I add raisins and sometimes a few nuts. They turn out moist and delicious.

Yes, I would like your recipe.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> I use Sun Maid Honey Bran mix. I add raisins and sometimes a few nuts. They turn out moist and delicious.
> 
> Yes, I would like your recipe.


Do you mean the recipe on the box? I can't seem to find it on Google.


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's mine:

*Little Applesauce Muffins*

These mini muffins are more like tea cakes as they are a bit heavier in texture than regular muffins.

1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
3/4 cup applesauce
1-3/4 cups flour
1 Tbsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt

Topping:
1/4 cup margarine, melted
1/2 cup sugar mixed with 1/4 tsp. cinnamon

In a large bowl cream the softened butter and sugar either by hand or with an electric mixer until fluffy.

Beat in the eggs one at a time until light and fluffy.

Beat in the applesauce.

In a separate bowl stir together the flour, baking powder and salt then add this to the butter mixture. Stir with a spatula just enough to moisten the mixture.

Spoon into greased tea-size muffin tins (about 1-3/4 inch diameter).

Bake in 425F oven about 15 minutes or until golden brown. Turn the muffins out of the pan. While still warm, dip the tops into the melted butter and then into the cinnamon sugar.

They are good cold but better warm and you can heat them for 10 seconds in the microwave. Be careful though the sugar on top gets very hot.

This recipe makes 36 mini muffins.

Enjoy! :up:


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Do you mean the recipe on the box? I can't seem to find it on Google.


This is what the box looks like. The title I gave you was wrong. I add extra raisins cause I love them.
http://dealspl.us/Gifts-Flowers-and...oney-raisin-bran-muffin-mix-18-25-ounce-boxes

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. 

And thanks. I don't know if we have that one here. I'll have to take a look.

I had found great low fat mixes for bran muffins and banana muffins that were delicious and they discontinued the line.  I've had so many products that I like discontinued it makes me wonder about my taste. 

Dotty, be quiet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Mac'n Cheese.


----------



## ekim68

Wasn't planning on it, but when I was at the store earlier today I happened by the meat counter and there sat a roast calling my name....So......

Pot Roast tonight with carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, turnips, and pearl onions....And good grief I made enough for an army so I think I'll freeze some batches...


----------



## dotty999

stir fry veggies


----------



## franca

Bacon, Egg. Tomatoes, fried bread & beans


----------



## dotty999

that's a breakfast!


----------



## ekim68

Actually there have been times where breakfast is a good dinner....In a Comfort Food kind of way...


----------



## dotty999

that's true!


pork steak, cauli broccoli sprouts and potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple mustard trout with spinach and rice. This is a new recipe I just tried for the first time and it was delicious. The taste of the pure maple syrup really comes through.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Maple mustard trout with spinach and rice. This is a new recipe I just tried for the first time and it was delicious. The taste of the pure maple syrup really comes through.


Your meals are always so well balanced and healthy. Did you study nutrition or learn it from Mother? I learned a lot from my Mom plus reading.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks poochee. I never studied nutrition but I did learn a lot from my Mom and I really enjoy it so I like to explore and try new things. I also like to improvise a lot and often change receipes to suite my own taste and they usually work out well.


----------



## dotty999

I sort of taught myself hence my stir fried cabbage dish which changes often depending what I have at hand, I know what I like and I'm not afraid of trying different spices and herbs, I invent stuff with leftover veg or meat, mostly they work, I've never had a disaster but the odd time I've thought a dish was just ok but would never cook it again.
I don't believe in wasting food so I always try to use it up in an interesting way, sorry for the long post


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I sort of taught myself hence my stir fried cabbage dish which changes often depending what I have at hand,* I know what I like and I'm not afraid of trying different spices and herbs,* I invent stuff with leftover veg or meat, mostly they work, I've never had a disaster but the odd time I've thought a dish was just ok but would never cook it again.
> I don't believe in wasting food so I always try to use it up in an interesting way, sorry for the long post


:up:


----------



## franca

Liver & Onions


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef in gravy with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips from Saltys


----------



## dotty999

stir fry veggies with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I was on a roll with the maple syrup so I made maple pork ribs with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## dotty999

sounds yummy!


----------



## Cookiegal

It sure was.


----------



## franca

Beans on toast


----------



## dotty999

snap! me too! slathered in brown sauce


----------



## Izme

Quiche and you had better not call me a wimp because I made it!


----------



## poochee

izme said:


> Quiche and you had better not call me a wimp because I made it!


I love Quiche Lorraine.


----------



## dotty999

I love the fact izme is a quiche wimp!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I love the fact izme is a quiche wimp!


You are naughty.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

poochee said:


> You are naughty.


you're not the first nor will you be the last to assume so


----------



## Izme

HEYYY!!! I am not a quiche wimp! But a Quiche STUD!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you're not the first nor will you be the last to assume so


I knew that years ago ya hallway dweller! lol


----------



## Izme

Decided to go Chinese.. So I chased a cat down the street for an hour...Hungry and tired nowwww! lol


----------



## poochee

izme said:


> Decided to go Chinese.. So I chased a cat down the street for an hour...Hungry and tired nowwww! lol


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I knew that years ago ya hallway dweller! lol


I'm still lurking there and living in hope!


----------



## franca

spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I'm still lurking there and living in hope!


Yer so silly!

Having crab legs! mmmmm


----------



## Cookiegal

Lasagna with salad and crusty bread.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Lasagna with salad and crusty bread.


yummmm


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm stuffed to the gills fish.


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey garlic salmon with yellow beans, boiled potatoes and salad.


----------



## dotty999

smoked gammon steak, cauli, potatoes and cabbage


----------



## ekim68

New England style Clam Chowder....(I guess it should be Northwestern New England style Clam Chowder since I made it from scratch..)


----------



## Blackmirror

Chilli con carne 
hope it tastes better than it smells


----------



## dotty999

*******, mash sprouts and carrots


----------



## ekim68

dotty999 said:


> *******, mash sprouts and carrots


*******?


----------



## dotty999

yes, *******


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Queen Dotty, my education continues....


----------



## dotty999

you're welcome 

today I cooked stir fry pork with veggies, made it hot and spicy and added noodles, was yummy


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade ricotta stuffed cannelloni with broccoli, zucchini and rice.


----------



## dotty999

chicken and stuffing salad with new potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

So we're both stuffed Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

well stuffed I would say Cookie!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well stuffed and stuffed well.


----------



## dotty999

I wish we had the addition of a Like option


----------



## Cookiegal

No thanks. I don't like anything.


----------



## dotty999

you like cooking and recipes


----------



## Cookiegal

No I don't, I love cooking and recipes.


----------



## dotty999

now you're just being pernickity


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf with beans, rice and salad.


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in a rich gravy, mashed potatoes, carrots and swede


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with stuffing, carrots, turnips, celery, onions, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## poochee

Yummy.


----------



## dotty999

thai green chicken curry with rice, minus the soya beans which I dislike


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with green beans and scalloped potatoes. Yummy.


----------



## dotty999

pork chops, broccoli cabbage and potatoes


----------



## dotty999

gammon steak with mustard, potatoes, carrots and swede, cabbage


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic along with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## poochee

Ate dinner out so I will have a pastrami sandwich, vegetable juice and apple sauce for supper.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast beef (strip loin) with carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy. 

I've never had much luck with roast beef but this one was perfection! :up:


----------



## dotty999

gammon ham and mustard, potatoes,cauli, cabbage and broccoli


----------



## Cookiegal

Leftovers night. Hot roast beef sandwich with peas and french fries.


----------



## dotty999

hot sauce chicken salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Smoked ham with broccoli, zucchini, pineapple and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

broccoli and stilton soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Lasagna with garlic crusty bread.


----------



## dotty999

I cooked pasta then added tuna, sweetcorn, onions, garlic mayo and a dash of hot pepper sauce, yummy!


----------



## franca

Roast Lamb










Would I lie to you Dotty


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated lamb chops with green beans, cauliflower and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

as if I'm going to believe that was Frank's actual dinner!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but my lamb is the real deal.


----------



## dotty999

oh I believe ya!


----------



## Cookiegal

Baaaaa baaaaaaa.


----------



## dotty999

black sheep?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> as if I'm going to believe that was Frank's actual dinner!


Would I lie to you Dotty


----------



## dotty999

yessssss!


----------



## Cookiegal

Smoked meat sandwich with French fries, pickles and coleslaw.


----------



## dotty999

I love coleslaw, had it for lunch with salad

tonight was a stir fry with veggies ham and beansprouts, very tasty with added soy sauce and balsamic vinegar


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes, gravy and salad.


----------



## dotty999

steak salad and potatoes


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> steak salad and potatoes


How do you prepare steak salad?


----------



## dotty999

I grill a sirloin or rump steak with onions and make a side salad with added potatoes and dressing

similar to this Pooch


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I grill a sirloin or rump steak with onions and make a side salad with added potatoes and dressing
> 
> similar to this Pooch


Yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

So basically, steak AND salad.


----------



## dotty999

isn't that more or less what I said? whichever way you look at it the outcome is the same unless you want to be pedantic, then of course it could mean anything


----------



## Cookiegal

Me thinks your sentence was missing a comma, i.e.:


> steak, salad and potatoes


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> So basically, steak AND salad.


 actually no, not everyone would add potatoes which is why I specifically mentioned them

here's a "," for those who think it really matters, in the UK we don't sweat the petty stuff


----------



## Cookiegal

OK so steak and potato salad it is then.


----------



## dotty999

AND potatoes, not potato salad! note the comma


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Cookiegal

Egg rolls, chicken fried rice, chicken chop suey and BBQ ribs. A lot of cheating went on though, only the chop suey was homemade but I did doctor the Dainty fried rice by adding carrots, celery onions, cooked chicken, sesame seed oil and soya sauce. The ribs were Baton Rouge grocery store bought and they are delish. The entire meal was really good.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> AND potatoes, not potato salad! note the comma


Comma, comma, comma, comma, comma, chameleon.


----------



## dotty999

now that made me laugh out loud!:up:


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## dotty999

even though she's an Admin she can be very amusing


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> even though she's an Admin she can be very amusing


Indeed!


----------



## dotty999

almost human too!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> almost human too!


Admin. is not amused.


----------



## dotty999

I can tell from your face!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded Parmesan Chicken with yellow beans and Lipton's Chicken Sidekicks Noodles.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger slop with frozen vegetables and rice. I had some loose hamburger and once I caught it I thought I'd try something different with it. I found a recipe that called for canned tomatoes, onions, spices and macaroni so I made it without the macaroni and it was actually quite good.


----------



## dotty999

Hamburger slop sounds like something you'd feed to pigs!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll eat anything Dotty. Oink....oink.....


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> I'll eat anything Dotty. Oink....oink.....


.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I'll eat anything Dotty. Oink....oink.....


then I may have to start calling you "Miss Piggy" you could have her for your avatar


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I guess if the hoof fits.......


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Well I guess if the hoof fits.......


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas and mashed potatoes. Also had Apple, caramel cake for dessert. It wasn't homemade (my friend Duncan Hines made it  ) but it was very good. I don't usually have dessert but on the odd occasion I'll buy a mix like this and make it for a change and a treat.


----------



## dotty999

I found a new product in the shops, it's smooth coconut powder in a large box so it's great for adding to stir fried dishes or curries, tried it already and it made the dish complete:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Coco Nut! How fitting.


----------



## dotty999

more like a Cookie nut!


----------



## Cookiegal

Calf's liver and onions with peas and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic along with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated minute steak with yellow beans and herb/garlic noodles.


----------



## poochee

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with baby potatoes and salad. Yummy.


----------



## hewee

Never seen coconut powder before.

Just cooked up a couple cheese sandwiches on some great fresh made bread I get from http://www.pacificfoodusa.com/index.html
Most thing are from Russia but they have so many types of bread you will not see any place else and they bake bread there too. 
The loaf of bread 3.75 pounds that I have been getting. Very heavy bread.

Bread Sunflower Corn
Ingredient: rye wholemeal, flour and groats, natural sour dough, water, wheatmeal flour, sunflowers corns, wheat flour, sugar beet syrup, salt. yeast

Just made a great real thick cheese sandwich that tasted great and then had some Rose Hips juice that I really love. I best get to drinking it too because once you open it you need to keep in the fridge but you also need to drink within one day.

If you got a rose bushes and your not putting any bad on them or the ground when you see the rose hips on then you can pick and eat them and they taste good.

So if you every see rose hips juice try it out.

Well now time for some water melon.


----------



## dotty999

This is what I use Harry, it's great in stir fry dishes


----------



## hewee

I will have to look for the Dotty in the store. 

I have Coconut oil and just finished the 78 oz tub but got two more because I got them cheap on sale at Costco. I loving cooking with the Coconut oil.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana (sans the Parmesan because I just used Mozzarella  ) with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## hewee

Yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Yummy.


It sure was.


----------



## dotty999

the weather has been very warm so it's back to nice fresh salads


----------



## Cookiegal

Ribs, rice and egg rolls.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork souvlaki, broccoli and rice.


----------



## ekim68

So then I had to look up souvlaki.


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> So then I had to look up souvlaki.


LOL! Seriously?  It's a Greek method of cooking pork shish kabob (on a skewer) and it's delicious. But I have to admit that I did not make them myself yesterday. I bought this and they were excellent! You don't need to do them on the grill, you just pop them in the over for 20-22 minutes and turn them over halfway through.

http://www.flamingo.ca/en/products/souvlaki-skewers/pork-skewers-souvlaki/

However, I found some recipes and picked one I think looks good and will try homemade ones next time.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Karen, I've saved the link and I'm gonna check it out...:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome Mike. It comes with a package of Tzatziki Sauce but I don't use it. The meat is spiced and tastes great the way it is. Of course you may like the sauce but I thought I'd just mention that they're great just with the seasoning that's already on them. They don't say what cut of pork they use but they're very tender and there's no fat on them to spit out (and I hate that).


----------



## dotty999

savoury rice with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon, mashed carrots and turnips, baked beets and salad.


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

roast chicken, chips and salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, beans, rice and salad.


----------



## hewee

I has some salmon steak and meat, veggie and rice stuff peppers I got at the deli. Should of double the order because it was great.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with onions, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

chicken and stuffing salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Parmesan herb stuffed chicken breast with yellow beans and Lipton's Butter and Herb noodles.


----------



## franca

Beans On Toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with baby potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Pot Pie and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade pork souvlaki with Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles and yellow beans.


----------



## poochee

More Yummy! Please adopt me!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> More Yummy! Please adopt me!


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon slathered in honey and garlic, creamed carrots and rice.


----------



## dotty999

we were invited to a barbecue so it was burgers, sausages, chicken salad etc, had a great time with adults and kids too


----------



## Cookiegal

The most succulent and tender breaded pork chops with gravy ever along with peas, carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> The most succulent and tender breaded pork chops with gravy ever along with peas, carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy.


Sounds great, haven't had pork for a long time. Tomorrow I shop!


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> The most succulent and tender breaded pork chops with gravy ever along with peas, carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy.


Stop it your making my mouth water


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> Stop it your making my mouth water


----------



## franca

Pizza


----------



## dotty999

had a tasty tea, jacket potatoes, carrots and swede, broccoli and meat pudding in gravy


----------



## smeegle

I had to look up jacket potatoes on the internet, Dotty999. Had never heard of them before. Sounds good.


----------



## dotty999

I guess you might call them baked potatoes


----------



## franca

Fish and chips from Saltys


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken with an onion soupy, ketchupy, brown sugary sauce with corn and rice. It's delishy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Strip loin steak with zucchini, broccoli and boiled baby potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in gravy, mashed potato, sprouts and carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> liver and onions in gravy, mashed potato, sprouts and carrots


Yummm.....


----------



## dotty999

not had liver in a while and I have to be in the mood for it


----------



## franca

Roast Lamb


----------



## ekim68

I've never eaten lamb....


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> I've never eaten lamb....


I'm just curious why not since you're such a good cook?


----------



## ekim68

Actually I'm not sure why I've never tried it. Although I've experimented with cooking for a long time, I never got around to lamb dishes. I have a friend who owns a Greek Cafe in town and she has several lamb dishes on the menu but every time I go there, which isn't much, I order the Greek Salad or Spanakopita ... Maybe it's time for me to try....Any favorite recipes?


----------



## Cookiegal

But of course. 

I buy the New Zealand spring lamb loin chops which are generally quite thick and have a lot of meat on them. The recipe is for the BBQ so thick is better but I do mine in a cast iron frying pan on the stove so I try to get thinner ones. I marinate them overnight and then, contrary to what the recipe says, I wipe the excess marinade off before frying them in the pan and do them to medium so still pink in the middle and they are nice and tender and delicious.

I also used to do braised lamb shoulder but lamb is so expensive now that I stopped buying those and just get the loin chops once in a while for a treat. 

*Herb-Marinated Lamb Loin Chops*

8 lamb loin chops
¼ cup olive oil
1 tsp. rosemary
1 tsp. oregano
1 clove garlic - minced
½ tsp. pepper
½ tsp. salt

Preparation:
Trim fat from lamb chops. In shallow bowl, combine oil, rosemary, oregano, garlic, pepper and salt; add chops, turning to coat. Cover and marinate in refrigerator for 4 hours, turning occasionally. (Make-ahead: Refrigerate for up to 24 hours.)

Place chops on greased grill over medium-high heat; brush with any remaining marinade. Close lid and grill, turning once, until medium-rare, about 8 minutes.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Karen. I've got a screenshot and I just cleaned up my BBQ grill and now I've got to do some shopping...


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome Mike. Enjoy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana, green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

tuna and pasta with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with carrots, broccoli and mashed potatoes.


----------



## landtivictro

I am mostly eating chicken at night.


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey mustard ham with fried pineapple, beans, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## dotty999

we would never put mashed potato with salad


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> we would never put mashed potato with salad


it's not with it, the salad is in a side dish. Salad goes with everything.


----------



## dotty999

oh it doesn't here


----------



## Cookiegal

Shepherd's Pie, crusty garlic bread and SALAD.


----------



## dotty999

Shepherd's Pie *with* salad!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas and scalloped potatoes. No salad in sight.


----------



## poochee

Do any of you folks have a Boston Market in your area? They are really great. I buy a whole roasted chicken now and then. And have lunch there as well. Thir food is great. Here's a link. http://www.bostonmarket.com/home


----------



## Cookiegal

It looks like they're just in the States so we wouldn't have one here.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> It looks like they're just in the States so we wouldn't have one here.


If they ever are there, try them they are really good.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll try to remember that poochee. Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with cauliflower and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tuna casserole.


----------



## dotty999

rice, sweetcorn, tuna and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana. Angel hair pasta with garlic, herbs and Parmesan. Roasted beets. Rice, Asparagus & Cucumber Salad. Chocolate Cream Pie for dessert. All homemade and all delicious.


----------



## poochee

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Cookiegal

It sure was. I'm still stuffed.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> It sure was. I'm still stuffed.


----------



## ekim68

Cookiegal said:


> Veal Parmigiana. Angel hair pasta with garlic, herbs and Parmesan. Roasted beets. Rice, Asparagus & Cucumber Salad. Chocolate Cream Pie for dessert. All homemade and all delicious.


We're growing beets at our Community Garden and we recently roasted sliced beets....I have to give a big Wow to that because they were tasty....


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> We're growing beets at our Community Garden and we recently roasted sliced beets....I have to give a big Wow to that because they were tasty....


Yes, I find they retain much more flavour that way. I just brush them with some olive oil, add some salt and pepper and wrap them up in parchment paper then in tin foil and bake them at 400 for 1 hour and 15 minutes. It's soooooo much better than boiling them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes, tomatoes, cucumbers and pickles.


----------



## dotty999

I'm barely eating anything at the moment as we're in the middle of a heatwave! The good news is I've lost 7 lbs!


----------



## Cookiegal

Strip loin steak with carrots, baby Brussels sprouts, baby potatoes and salad. Lots of babies.


----------



## poochee

I love baby brussels sprouts.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sloppy Joes and French Fries.


----------



## dotty999

pork belly with sage and onion stuffing, sprouts, roast potatoes and carrot and swede mash with gravy, delish!


----------



## Cookiegal

Herb and garlic marinated chicken thighs with broccoli and Lipton's Harvest Chicken rice.


----------



## Bush Lady

Garden Fresh Green Beans in a soup with Broccoli and potatoes and carrots. And a smoked sausage with it.


----------



## Bush Lady

Cucumber salad the way German's make it. You have a lot. It is in a soup bowl. The cucumber salad is soupy. It has half and half cream, sour cream, a little sugar and vinegar. And with the salad you have mash potatoes that has fried lean bacon in it. This is a very filling meal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese with garlic bread.


----------



## dotty999

Haddock steak in batter with salad and chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade Tourtière (meat pie) with green beans and rice.


----------



## ekim68

Tonight we had a salad of tomato, basil, mozzarella cheese, lemon cucumber, with a vinaigrette fresh with lemon and olive oil and pepper....And Garlic Bread....


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with baby potatoes, yellow beans, pickles and salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes and veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken pot pie with corn on the cob and coleslaw.


----------



## dotty999

rice, tuna and sweetcorn with sweet chilli sauce drizzled atop


----------



## zfy1070834

As a Chinese ,I'd like to recommend chinese dishes to you! If you have a try,i swear you will fall in love with them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade oven barbecued chicken wings with yellow beans and rice. Delish!


----------



## poochee

Roast chicken, Brussels sprouts and sweet potatoes. Yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tried a new recipe for Beef Pot Roast with my own tweaks and it was fall apart tender and delicious.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Tried a new recipe for Beef Pot Roast with my own tweaks and it was fall apart tender and delicious.


Do you use a pressure cooker?


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Do you use a pressure cooker?


No poochee. I'm afraid of them. 

This one starts on the stove and then spends 3-1/2 hours in the oven at 325 degrees.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> No poochee. I'm afraid of them.
> 
> This one starts on the stove and then spends 3-1/2 hours in the oven at 325 degrees.


* Me too!* A friend just purchased an electric one and she really likes it.

She feels it is safe.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've heard horror stories about them. I watched a news show just recently about a women who was killed by her pressure cooker when it blew up.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> I've heard horror stories about them. I watched a news show just recently about a women who was killed by her pressure cooker when it blew up.


 I'll stick with the long way!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> I'll stick with the long way!


Yup, Me too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Herb-marinated lamb loin chops with carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Homemade meatloaf with both pork and beef. Along with baked potatoes and a carrots/peas/garlic side dish...(I love it when the weather starts to cool down and I can turn on my oven again...:up: )


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with green beans and rice.


----------



## poochee

Nathan's hot dogs and barbeque flavored beans. Salad.


----------



## ekim68

Had some chicken and rice with roasted bell peppers yesterday and today they're going into a large pot with other veggies to make a stew...


----------



## [email protected]

I am thinking I should make beer can chicken as I sat one out to thaw ... but its not sounding good.


----------



## ekim68

You sat a can of beer out to thaw?


----------



## Cookiegal

Phew...! I was beginning to think no one had eaten for four months.


----------



## [email protected]

It has been a minute

And no smartypants I sat out the chicken..

Theres plenty of beer in my fridge nice and cold right now


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast beef with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy. Yummmmy.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Phew...! I was beginning to think no one had eaten for four months.




I had burritos & salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade oven BBQ chicken wings with rice and mixed frozen vegetables. Yum yum.


----------



## ekim68

I hope you unfroze those vegetables....


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> I hope you unfroze those vegetables....


Actually, I defroze them


----------



## poochee

Salmon, noodles & petite mixed vegetables. Coffee ice cream.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Salmon, noodles & petite mixed vegetables. Coffee ice cream.


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fried sole fillets with corn and fried potatoes.


----------



## [email protected]

Green beans red tators and ham with lots of fried bacon and onion


----------



## ekim68

Well it was cool tonight and we had comfort food with soup and grilled cheese sandwiches...


----------



## Cookiegal

Baton Rouge pork back ribs with mixed vegetables and rice. Yummmmmy. You haven't lived until you've eaten these things they are so delish.


----------



## [email protected]

Beer and bacon brussel sprouts, sour cream parmesan alaskan pollock and perogies.... amazing.


----------



## ekim68

So I had to look up perogies because that's new to me..... They look pretty interesting so I may have to do some experimenting....


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Baton Rouge pork back ribs with mixed vegetables and rice. Yummmmmy. You haven't lived until you've eaten these things they are so delish.


Sounds great!


----------



## [email protected]

ekim68 said:


> So I had to look up perogies because that's new to me..... They look pretty interesting so I may have to do some experimenting....


I confess to boxed.. I suppose I could make them... but I never have. I just needed side for dinner and it sounded god with it. I love them though. One of my favorites.


----------



## ekim68

When you say 'boxed', do you mean that you pick them up warm at a local stop, or that you get them from the store and heat them up?


----------



## Cookiegal

Parmesan chicken thighs with yellow beans and Lipton Sidekicks chicken noodles.


----------



## poochee

Spaghetti & meat balls, broccoli & rum raisin ice-cream.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple Mustard Salmon with broccoli and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Spam 'n chips, or perhaps spam, spam and chips.

Except that I can't afford proper Spam, so it will be chopped ham.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you mean people actually eat that stuff? 

We get lots here that we could send to you if you want.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I quite like it occasionally. It batters well as well.


----------



## poochee

I brown slices with a little tabasco on it. Tasty.


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> I quite like it occasionally. It batters well as well.


Battered spam, sounds lovely.


----------



## Cookiegal

Marinated baked pork chops, yellow beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, 'twas very.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Have a guess what my misses produced for a meal last night!!

Spaghetti on Toast with chopped ham pieces in it. And she didn't know we had been discussing it and doesn't use computers.


----------



## poochee

Sounds good.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I think we're going to have sloppy joes. I found this recipe a couple of years ago and we're shamelessly addicted--it's delicious!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tomato-garlic baked sole with broccoli and cauliflower topped with melted cheese and rice.


----------



## ekim68

BLATS tonight....(Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato Sandwiches.. )


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Tomato-garlic baked sole with broccoli and cauliflower topped with melted cheese and rice.


Minus the Tomato I could cope with that.
For some reason my body reacts to tomato in cooking which is strange because I like fried or tinned tomatoes with a fry up and raw with a salad or just as a fruit.


----------



## Cookiegal

For me it's the avocado that would have to go. Here we just call them BLTs (Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato). Haven't had one for a long time though.


----------



## [email protected]

Last night was java stout marinated pork chops... 

Im thinking fish fry tonight I havent decided.


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's Lent, so we can't eat meat...and since I'm trying to lose weight, I'm probably stuck with a salad.  Wish me luck.


----------



## [email protected]

I went to yet another fish fry... this is my favorite time of the year and im not even Catholic


----------



## ekim68

Cookiegal said:


> For me it's the avocado that would have to go. Here we just call them BLTs (Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato). Haven't had one for a long time though.


So are you against Avocados in general, or just the BLT? How about Guacamole?


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> So are you against *Avocados *in general, or just the BLT? How about *Guacamole*?


Well to put it simply, yuck and yuck.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We had pizza!! Yum!


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken legs with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pork chops with Feta, a baked potato, and a salad.


----------



## [email protected]

Gourmet cheese burgers with blis blast, egg, lettuce miracle while mator and onion with pepper jack cheese... mac and cheese..green bean casserole, asian salad, baked beans, mac salad and cup cakes


----------



## Cookiegal

[email protected] said:


> Gourmet cheese burgers with blis blast, egg, *miracle while mator* and onion with pepper jack cheese... mac and cheese..green bean casserole, asian salad, baked beans, mac salad and cup cakes


huh?????????? Never heard of this.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol thats me not catching autocorrect. .. miracle whip with mators (tomatoes)


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah, I suspected it was miracle whip but it was the mator that got me. 

And you had all of that in one sitting?


----------



## [email protected]

I cooked for friends. There was 9 of us


----------



## Cookiegal

[email protected] said:


> I cooked for friends. There was 9 of us


Phew! Wipes sweat off brow.


----------



## [email protected]

It was 70 degrees here yest.. 44 today... had to throw the first party on the deck


----------



## Farmgirl22

Tonight is Filipino Pork Skewers, brown rice, and a salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon slathered in honey and garlic with spinach and rice.


----------



## poochee

I love your dinner menus. So delicious as well as healthy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks poochee. I do try.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We had sloppy joes, baby carrots, apples, and a baked potato.


----------



## Blu_86

Chicken Adobe with plain white rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

A nice healthy Bacon Ham Hock with all that fat and skin.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I actually have no idea. Anyone have any suggestions for me? Otherwise we might have canned soup and a salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I actually have no idea. Anyone have any suggestions for me? Otherwise we might have canned soup and a salad.


I dunno, can you upload a screenshot of your pantry?


----------



## Cookiegal

How about a comfort food mac 'n cheese? I just made one for tonight.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thanks CG, but it sounds like we might be going out to dinner tonight--to celebrate!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Even better! What are we celebrating?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Eating Out!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Even better! What are we celebrating?


Well, I guess the celebration got postponed, but it's for selling our house. 

So instead I made myself a muffaletta sandwich, and hubby and eldest ate at Grandma's. Worked well, since I'm the only one who likes muffalettas--no whining that way.


----------



## Blu_86

A Texas style steak, NY strip, with mash potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I think we're going to have mac 'n cheese, since we can't have meat today. Undecided on sides, maybe just a salad?

Kind of off topic, but does anyone here have a toaster oven? Do you like it? Does it heat up the house still? Our A/C needs junked, but we can't replace it yet, so wanted an appliance that wouldn't overtax the system (our thermostat is just outside the kitchen--a poor location, but it is what it is.)


----------



## Cookiegal

I've never seen mac 'n cheese done that way. I have a really good recipe I can post if you like.

I used to have a toaster oven. I don't think they heat the room up much or any more than a toaster would since you don't cook for longer periods of time in it. But I didn't like it and never found the need for one again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken pot pie with a Bisquick biscuit topping instead of pie crust served with broccoli, cauliflower and mashed potatoes. Yummy.....


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Kidneys, bacon, and onion in brown sauce on toast.


----------



## dotty999

Quorn steak, potatoes, carrot and swede mash and pea purée


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftovers. Not too exciting, but they've gotta be eaten.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I wish I was as organized about what to have for meals as you, Cookiegal. I swear I can't figure out what to have half the time, until it's too late to thaw/cook it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I wish I was as organized about what to have for meals as you, Cookiegal. I swear I can't figure out what to have half the time, until it's too late to thaw/cook it.


I usually think about what I'm going to have at least the next day but sometimes two days in advance so I can thaw what I need for those meals.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We opted for tacos tonight. I made them sort of like crunch wraps from Taco Bell, except way better.  :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett

> but sometimes two days in advance so I can thaw what I need for those meals


Is that fetch it from the traps??


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Is that fetch it from the traps??


----------



## Cookiegal

Sole fillets baked with tomatoes, onions, green peppers, garlic and parsley served with beets, rice and a Caesar salad.


----------



## [email protected]

Dill pickle soup


----------



## dotty999

home made fat chips, fried egg and mushy peas


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Sole fillets baked with tomatoes, onions, green peppers, garlic and parsley served with beets, rice and a Caesar salad.


Finished with the shoes then??


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Finished with the shoes then??


Yup. Why just throw them away when you can bake them, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Swedish meatballs on mashed potatoes, green beans, and pineapple. I've never had Swedish meatballs before, so I'm kind of excited to try them.


----------



## DaveBurnett

One of the funniest one liners I've ever heard was:
I had the Korean meat balls last night; they were just the dog's [email protected]#L?&KS!


----------



## Farmgirl22

DaveBurnett said:


> One of the funniest one liners I've ever heard was:
> I had the Korean meat balls last night; they were just the dog's [email protected]#L?&KS!


I've had calf fries (and lamb fries) many times and love them.  Just slice 'em thin, bread them, fry 'em up, and serve with a side of ranch dressing. _So_ good!! Now I'm going to have to see if our local meat locker has any...


----------



## dotty999

braised steak in gravy, potatoes, cauli, carrots and swede mash

I cook all of the veggies in a three tier steamer, saves using more than one cooker ring so reduces gas usage


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds yummy Dotty.

I had hamburger steak with mixed vegetables and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds yummy Dotty.
> 
> I had hamburger steak with mixed vegetables and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


Drool, droll.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Breaded chicken breast, mushrooms, garlic naan, and a salad. We love our starches.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Drool, droll.


Drool was nice but droll?


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Drool was nice but *droll*?


Duh!


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh, now I get it.


----------



## poochee

Actually it was a typo!


----------



## [email protected]

I made a special kind of meatloaf... 
1.5 pounds of hamburger
1 pound of sausage
1 can of mushrooms
1 box of sage dressing
1 package onion soup
1/2 onion
1/2 green pepper
2 eggs
Mix together
1
Place half in cooking dish... spread 1/3 can of cream of mushroom
Place other half over and seal
.. cover top with left over soup
Bake 1.5-2 hours

Made with a garlic fried asparagus
And cheesy tators


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Actually it was a typo!


That's what I meant when I said that I get it now.


----------



## dotty999

I think she meant troll!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Trol la la, he he! ho ho!
They were goat sweetmeats as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for pizza.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Went out for pizza.


What!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Beer. Lots of beer and...Trail bolongne bacon cheese and Ritz crackers... mmmmm the Amish are the best cooks.


----------



## ekim68

Sounds like Health Food....And don't forget the Fiber... Thanks for the heads up about Amish Cooking...:up:


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftover night for us. I kind of hate leftovers, but I keep reminding myself I should be grateful that we have plenty.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I'm having Oxtail stew today.


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> I'm having Oxtail stew today.


What do you do with the rest of the ox?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sandwiches and cottage cheese.


----------



## [email protected]

Crispy onion chicken with broccoli and rice


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It's Good Friday so I'm having Scampi and Chips.

Hi Pooche, Cookiegal, Dave, Farmgirl22, [email protected] and Dotty. I miss you all!


----------



## DaveBurnett

> What do you do with the rest of the ox?


 Fed it to the cats.

Had a bit of crumpet today.


----------



## poochee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> It's Good Friday so I'm having Scampi and Chips.
> 
> Hi Pooche, Cookiegal, Dave, Farmgirl22, [email protected] and Dotty. I miss you all!


Hi, good to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey Robbie. It's nice to see you back.


----------



## Cookiegal

Smoked ham with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes and a sugar doughnut for dessert.


----------



## valis

On vacation, heading out to see Pop (supposed to take Le Twit but there are some weird things going on), picked up some SW cuisine for tomorrow; bison steaks. Grilling with portobello, onions, and some War Chest Hair or however you pronounce it.


Oh yeah, over hickory. As for sauce and I'll cook you next.


----------



## KomputerKid

valis said:


> On vacation, heading out to see Pop (supposed to take Le Twit but there are some weird things going on), picked up some SW cuisine for tomorrow; bison steaks. Grilling with portobello, onions, and some War Chest Hair or however you pronounce it.
> 
> Oh yeah, over hickory. As for sauce and I'll cook you next.


Not sure I'll ever be able to eat Worchestershire sauce again after that ROFL.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Pronounced either Woostershyer or Wusstersheer!! depending on how posh you want to sound and you wouldn't eat it if you knew what was in it.


----------



## jay9821

I made a stew, it was amazing.


----------



## Cookiegal

What kind of stew is that? It's not like any I've ever seen.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's pronounced "worst sauce ever".


----------



## jay9821

The "I'm so broke let's see what I have in the cupboard" kind lol. Chicken, egg noodles. carrats, corn. salt, pepper and various other spices. It helps to have worked in a kitchen 5 years!


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL. I'm not sure that qualifies as a stew though and I hope you don't keep your chicken in the cupboard.  

When I throw things together like that I affectionately call it "slop". 

It does look good. :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Steak and Baked Potatoes with pea and grilled tomatoes, mushrooms.

Medium-rare in case if anyone wants know how was it cooked


----------



## valis

KomputerKid said:


> Not sure I'll ever be able to eat Worchestershire sauce again after that ROFL.


I once (obviously, only the once) pronounced it sentry fyoogal while reading my own damn writing, high school physics. I've a lovely rehash involving my first fiancee (Jewish) and my pronunciation of yarmulke, another famously non-phoenitic word.

It ain't funny. I do not have the 'sound it out' gene. You should hear me try to play my son's recorder.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> I think it's pronounced "worst sauce ever".


I think its tasty, truth told. It is, however, the epitome of 'small doses go a looooong way'.


----------



## dotty999

DaveBurnett said:


> Pronounced either Woostershyer or Wusstersheer!! depending on how posh you want to sound and you wouldn't eat it if you knew what was in it.


I wouldn't be without it, use it in stir fried dishes and add a splash to gravy and stews


----------



## valis

dotty999 said:


> I wouldn't be without it, use it in stir fried dishes and add a splash to gravy and stews


Oh I can easily do without it, but yeah, sometimes its necessary. Like chives. Or the Senate.


----------



## Cookiegal

I was just kidding. I do use it in cooking a lot as well but I wouldn't like just that on a steak though.


----------



## Cookiegal

Stir fried chicken livers in gravy with green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

I cooked a stir fry of veggies


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> I was just kidding. I do use it in cooking a lot as well but I wouldn't like just that on a steak though.


Every now and again I'll marinate with a splash. And those chicken livers sound delish. What time shall I swing by?


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Every now and again I'll marinate with a splash. And those chicken livers sound delish. What time shall I swing by?


Sorry, too late and there are no leftovers.


----------



## valis

Dagnabbit.


----------



## [email protected]

Bacon and broccoli cheddar soup.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We're having meatloaf. Not super exciting, but I made some up for freezing a few months ago, and now we have to eat it.

Hi, CCM!  *big waves*

And FTR, I quite like Worcestershire sauce. A little goes a long way, but I use it quite regularly.


----------



## Cookiegal

I like meatloaf.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic with yellow beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic with yellow beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


Do you have a veggie garden?


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Do you have a veggie garden?


No I don't poochee. These were canned but I'm more into frozen veggies now since there's no wasting and they are frozen at the peak of their freshness.


----------



## valis

antelope and snattlerake. Tastiest in some time.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Roast lamb with potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> No I don't poochee. These were canned but I'm more into frozen veggies now since there's no wasting and they are frozen at the peak of their freshness.


I also use frozen.


----------



## dotty999

me too!

steak, chips and salad eaten alfresco!


----------



## Cookiegal

What does that mean, in the nude?


----------



## dotty999

cheeeeeky!

summer seems to have come early, the weather is lovely and dining outside is a joy right now


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> cheeeeeky!


Oh right, that would be Alfrisky. 

I don't like eating outside with all of the bugs, car exhaust and road dust, etc.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Pot Pie with Lipton's Chicken Noodles.


----------



## DaveBurnett

> cheeeeeky


Surely cheese cakey???


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Chicken Pot Pie


I remember we used to use pot eggs to encourage the hens to lay.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Oh right, that would be Alfrisky.
> 
> I don't like eating outside with all of the bugs, car exhaust and road dust, etc.


you're quite frisky tonight, I'm not sure if I like it!


----------



## Farmgirl22

We had slow cooked stew meat with mashed potatoes, gravy, and [frozen] peas. Mmmm  Seriously though--best stew meat I've ever had.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> We had slow cooked stew meat with mashed potatoes, gravy, and [frozen] peas. Mmmm  Seriously though--best stew meat I've ever had.


That looks yummy. You can't go wrong with onion soup. It adds so much flavour to dishes with no need to add other spices (especially salt) .


----------



## Blu_86

Chicken Marsala. Extra mushrooms.


----------



## DaveBurnett

The last time I was rushed to hospital, it had on my notes that The cause was lack of salt, and I spent 3 days on salt drips.
Yet the dietician insisted that I had salt free meals because "salt is bad for you".
There has never ever been any scientific study that shows that excess salt is bad, yet there are plenty of cases of people dying for lack of salt.
As far as I can find, from intensive searches of the web, the only "problem" with salt is that it encourages your body to retain fluids, and that those excess fluids, as with any excess weight, can cause higher blood pressure. Note the use of the word 'encourage' there. Curiously enough the simplest way to prevent that is to drink more fluids to encourage your kidneys to work.


----------



## Cookiegal

I wasn't saying that salt is bad but that those prepackaged soup mixes already have loads in them so definitely no need to add more when using them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

steak, chips and salad


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yesterday meal that my mum made slimming world version of Sweet and sour chicken, it was very nice and all natural served with noodles.

Here's the recipe if anyone wanna try out.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce and crusty bread.


----------



## poochee

Early dinner out. Chicken Parmigiana, pasta, minestrone soup.


----------



## ekim68

Stew made from yesterday's roast beef with spuds, carrots, green beans, onions, and about 15 garlic cloves...


----------



## DSTM

My wife is going out with her girlfriends to a club to celebrate her Birthday in about an hour.
The club has a nice restaurant, then they plan to play the Poker machines.
I am stuck at home with the cat and looks like something on toast for me.


----------



## dotty999

had a lovely tasty dinner of buttered carrots, cauli, white cabbage, cheese stuffed jalapenos and pork and onion sausages, quite splendid!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I think we're going to have biscuits and gravy with scrambled eggs.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Nice?


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with cauliflower, Brussels sprouts and rice.


----------



## dotty999

Haddock fish with fries and a huge salad


----------



## Farmgirl22

Since I used up half of my daily calories on breakfast, we had salad with chicken. On the side I also divided up an orange and an Asian(?) pear between the 3 (and a half!  ) of us.


----------



## dotty999

cheesy bacon pasta with tuna and stir fried onions and peppers


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with mixed veggies and boiled balled potatoes.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Spaghetti with french bread.


----------



## ekim68

Sliders tonight....Got some rolls for the tiny burgers and topped them with bleu cheese and added tomato and onion...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Sliders tonight....Got some rolls for the tiny burgers and topped them with bleu cheese and added tomato and onion...


I loooove sliders.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin with carrots, turnips and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Beer batter Pollock, country style fries, cole slaw, tarter sauce and broccoli.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've just had polluck and chips.


----------



## Farmgirl22

The plan is a hot hamburger sandwich. Sometimes it's called an open-faced sandwich I think, but it's basically a hamburger with mashed potatoes and gravy on it. That and some peas. Mmm!


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> The plan is a hot hamburger sandwich. Sometimes it's called an open-faced sandwich I think, but it's basically a hamburger with mashed potatoes and gravy on it. That and some peas. Mmm!


Yes, I love this too and sometimes order it when eating out.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with stuffing done in the oven with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

I had chicken breast too with roasted parsnip chips, carrot and swede mash, sage and onion stuffing and gravy


----------



## DaveBurnett

Oxtail stew, and from the siz of the pieces they came from someone's prize cow.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Sweet potatoes jacket potatoes with piri chicken breast, roasted veg cocouas, bit of mixed pepper slices, and some coronation chicken deli filler on plate. Feel so full but delicious and healthy (I hope so)


----------



## Farmgirl22

A very large salad with some chicken and hard boiled eggs. Now that I've found green lettuce and a vinagrette that I like, salads actually taste pretty good. If you don't like salad, try a different lettuce--there's more to life than Iceberg!


----------



## dotty999

salad with a curly lettuce, tuna and jacket potato


----------



## ekim68

Jacket potato?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Baked in the skin.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftovers, unless the leftovers are moldy, in which case we'll probably have pizza. We haven't been home much lately, so I'm kinda ready for a good home cooked meal.


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ chicken wings done in the oven with homemade BBQ sauce served with broccoli, cauliflower and rice. Oh so sticky and messy but oh sooooooooo gooooood!


----------



## dotty999

garlic chicken kebabs, rice and mushrooms


----------



## goldenmotley

grilled porkchops, mashed potato and vegetable salad


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bacon Hock, New Potatoes, and Parsley Sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded and fried sole, broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheddar cheese on top and boiled potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

pan fried cabbage, onion, red pepper and tuna in a cheese sauce


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftover biscuits and gravy...awwww yisssss.


----------



## Cookiegal

Bestest ever and mostest tenderest breaded pork chops with carrots, Brussels sprouts and mashed potatoes.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I love belly pork slices, cut about twice as thick as bacon slices and lightly grilled with broad beans and new potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

I pan fried chopped white cabbage, onion and garlic in butter to accompany a Quorn steak and baby potatoes, delish!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I pan fried chopped white cabbage, onion and garlic in butter to accompany a *Quorn *steak and baby potatoes, delish!


I'd never heard of that so had to Google again. Meatless meat, who knew?


----------



## Cookiegal

I had store bought frozen sole with a garlic and herb batter with beets and rice. The fish was very good and I'd definitely buy it again.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I'd never heard of that so had to Google again. Meatless meat, who knew?


they're very tasty, these are my favourites, delish!


----------



## Farmgirl22

We had chicken sandwiches with bacon and ranch, tater tots, and a salad. It was pretty tasty!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Also known as VTP


----------



## dotty999

minced beef and onions in a rich gravy with cabbage, new potatoes and cauli


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Salad and leftover pizza. Yum!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I always thought stale pizza and old soldiers were party leftovers.


----------



## Farmgirl22

DaveBurnett said:


> I always thought stale pizza and old soldiers were party leftovers.


The pizza only gets stale when left out too long.  I'm guessing that old soldiers are empty beer cans/bottles?


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with broccoli, cauliflower and beef rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Filet Mignon steak with broccoli, cauliflower and beef rice.


Whoa! What's the occasion?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Considering it's supper time, and I have no idea what to make for supper...not good. Not good, at all.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Whoa! What's the occasion?


The occasion was that it was on sale. 

I buy it once in a while for a treat when it's on sale. It was so tender and I cooked it just the way I like it, pink in the middle and it was very tender and tasty.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> *The occasion was that it was on sale.*
> 
> I buy it once in a while for a treat when it's on sale. It was so tender and I cooked it just the way I like it, pink in the middle and it was very tender and tasty.


That would be a good reason then! I've never seen it on sale, though TBH, I don't see it very often in the store at all. So, good find! :up:

We had pigs in a blanket, raisins, and hummus for supper. I knew all those freezer meals I made would come in handy!


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken souvlaki with corn and rice.


----------



## dotty999

pork steak with steamed carrots, cauli, cabbage, sprouts and potatoes, unfortunately I let the 3 tier steamer boil dry and the bottom was burned black, managed to scrub it clean eventually using lots of elbow grease


----------



## Cookiegal

My famous, delicious meat loaf with mixed veggies and rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm suspecting it will be a giant salad with chicken. Unless we end up going out, then it'll be cheeseburgers from Braum's.


----------



## DaveBurnett

What does giant taste like?


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> What does giant taste like?


----------



## Farmgirl22

DaveBurnett said:


> What does giant taste like?


Lettuce.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Ah! Jolly Green Giant..... cool !


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken legs with green beans and Lipton's Chicken Noodles.


----------



## dotty999

shepherds pie with carrots, sprouts, cauli and broccoli


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti.


----------



## ekim68

Rice and Bean Burritos with Yummy Guacamole sauce.....


----------



## Farmgirl22

Going to a party, so finger food and booze.


----------



## dotty999

smoked sausage with stir fried veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had chicken pot pie but without the pie.  I had too much mixture for the amount of pot pies I made last time so I just froze it and served it with, broccoli, cauliflower and rice. It was like chicken stew and it was very good.


----------



## TGSUser123

*Dinner is going to be... drumroll...*
_Hamburgers and Hotdogs!_










Do you like hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Last night I had chicken pot pie


 Is that done in clay like at scout camp??


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Is that done in clay like at scout camp??


I never went to scout camp so I wouldn't know.


----------



## DaveBurnett

You must have been tempted. Well the Girl Guides camp (as well as I remember) but I suppose they cook brownies!!


Actually one of the tastiest chickens I have ever had was cooked in clay. It was supposed to be pigeon but we couldn't catch/shoot one so we talked the farmer into letting us have an old hen.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with Caesar Salad, macaroni salad, coleslaw, tomatoes and pickles.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pork souvlaki with tzatziki sauce. Never had either before, but I decided we should try it. Just for fun.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Pork souvlaki with tzatziki sauce. Never had either before, but I decided we should try it. Just for fun.


I love pork souvlaki but without the sauce. 

What did you think of it?


----------



## Farmgirl22

It was good. It was totally out of our "normal" zone, but it was good. I actually used some not very good meat (it ended up being tough), but the zucchini that I grilled with it was amazing--and I don't like many (some might say any) veggies as a rule. I think we'll try it again.


----------



## ekim68

Made a Lamb Stew tonight for the first time. When I browned the lamb, I left it on a bit long and I got the added flavor of smoke....


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Made a Lamb Stew tonight for the first time. When I browned the lamb, I left it on a bit long and I got the added flavor of smoke....


Judging from your smiley that was a good thing? 

It's nice to know that even good cooks burn things once in a while.


----------



## ekim68

Yes, it was good and now I can recommend a little burning as a technique....


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Yes, it was good and now I can recommend a little burning as a technique....


You should have sprayed some water on it and bottled it then you could have sold it as "liquid smoke".


----------



## 2twenty2

prime rib, garlic whipped potatoes and brussel sprouts. dessert - cherry cheese cake (my favorite dessert)


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> prime rib, garlic whipped potatoes and brussel sprouts. dessert - cherry cheese cake (my favorite dessert)


Sounds yummy.


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> prime rib, garlic whipped potatoes and brussel sprouts. dessert - cherry cheese cake (my favorite dessert)


Yummy!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've just had Ostrich steak.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm making meatball subs for dinner. I've been craving them all week, but we had pizza a couple of days ago, so I'd held off. Tonight, THEY WILL BE MINE!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Chile, lots of toast, frozen yogurt and coffee


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm making meatball subs for dinner. I've been craving them all week, but we had pizza a couple of days ago, so I'd held off. Tonight, THEY WILL BE MINE!!


Way to go Becca. I'm sure they will be (were) delicious.


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas of the non-mushy variety with mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## DaveBurnett

I could just fancy some of that right now. Really hot with juicy fat raisins.
I've been ruined for "White man's" curry ever since I had a Jamaican family living on one side and an Indian family the other. 
I used to baby sit for them and insisted on being paid with food and drink. Rum deal that.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple mustard salmon with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm not completely sure yet, but I'm leaning towards "Bang Bang Shrimp" from here.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pressure cooked roast using this recipe: http://www.food.com/recipe/flahertys-signature-pot-roast-68250

YUM!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


I've never liked the storebought pot pies (the only kind I've ever had), I should try my own to see if I like them better. Seems like a nice "all in one" meal. Do you make your own crust too? Pastries are my nemises, so I'd need a premade option.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Pressure cooked roast using this recipe: http://www.food.com/recipe/flahertys-signature-pot-roast-68250
> 
> YUM!


It looks delicious but I'm too nervous to use a pressure cooker.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I've never liked the storebought pot pies (the only kind I've ever had), I should try my own to see if I like them better. Seems like a nice "all in one" meal. Do you make your own crust too? Pastries are my nemises, so I'd need a premade option.


Yes, I make my own crust too and I agree about the store-bought ones. I have used them when looking for something quick and I don't have any homemade ones on hand but they aren't nearly as good. It's a bit of work but well worth it. I generally make the chicken filling mixture the day before and then do the pastry the following day. My kitchen turns white with flour (because I'm a messy cook) but again, it's worth it. 

For the pastry I use Tenderflake lard as it's much easier to manipulate without cracking or tearing than Crisco. My recipe makes a thicker chicken filling too because I don't like it runny. When you slice mine nothing runs out. 

I can post the recipe if you like but it will be a bit later as I'm currently making a huge pot of homemade hearty vegetable soup. I love homemade soups too.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just had the soup for lunch. Stick to your ribs Delishus.


----------



## dotty999

salmon steak with baked potatoes, broccoli and cauli florets


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> salmon steak with baked potatoes, broccoli and cauli florets


Sounds great.


----------



## dotty999

it was delish!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> It looks delicious but I'm too nervous to use a pressure cooker.


The cheap/old school ones are terrifying, but the new ones are really easy to use and can't be opened under pressure, nor will they build pressure until they are properly seated. And once you cook with one a couple of times, you'll be hooked! Mine is a Manttra, but I've been dreaming of a Fagor...



Cookiegal said:


> Yes, I make my own crust too and I agree about the store-bought ones. I have used them when looking for something quick and I don't have any homemade ones on hand but they aren't nearly as good. It's a bit of work but well worth it. I generally make the chicken filling mixture the day before and then do the pastry the following day. My kitchen turns white with flour (because I'm a messy cook) but again, it's worth it.
> 
> For the pastry I use Tenderflake lard as it's much easier to manipulate without cracking or tearing than Crisco. My recipe makes a thicker chicken filling too because I don't like it runny. When you slice mine nothing runs out.
> 
> I can post the recipe if you like but it will be a bit later as I'm currently making a huge pot of homemade hearty vegetable soup. I love homemade soups too.


Messy cooks unite!  I would be thrilled to get the recipe if you get the chance.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I had that yesterday!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> The cheap/old school ones are terrifying, but the new ones are really easy to use and can't be opened under pressure, nor will they build pressure until they are properly seated. And once you cook with one a couple of times, you'll be hooked! Mine is a Manttra, but I've been dreaming of a Fagor...


I'll have to look into those but I'm still a little scared.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I would be thrilled to get the recipe if you get the chance


Here you go. I make small individual ones but you can make the larger pies as well. I also prefer canned peas in them over frozen but if you use frozen just cook them first for a few minutes before adding them.

*Chicken Pot Pie*

2 cups uncooked chicken breast - cut in small pieces
1 cup carrots diced into small pieces
1 cup celery diced into small pieces
1 cup canned peas
1 Tbsp. margarine
1 onion - finely chopped
2 Tbsp. flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
1/2 tsp. dried parsley
1/8 tsp. pepper
2 cups chicken broth (made with 2 Tbsp. chicken Bovril)

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

In a saucepan combine the chicken, carrots and celery in the chicken broth and boil for 15 minutes. Strain but retain the broth and set it and the chicken mixture aside.

In a saucepan over medium heat, cook onions in margarine until soft and translucent. Stir in the flour, salt, thyme, pepper and parsley.

Slowly stir in the chicken broth used to cook the chicken. Simmer over medium-low heat until it thickens then add the chicken mixture and stir to mix together. Finally. add the peas and stir lightly to mix together.

Prepare the pastry as per the instructions on the package. Roll out the dough and place a thin layer to line the individual aluminum pie pots then fill them with the chicken mixture. Take a fork and go around the edges of the rim and then brush the edges with milk. Place the top layer of dough on and go around the edges with a fork again and seal them with your finger around the outside of the rim.

Prick holes in the tops with a fork or knife to allow the steam to escape and brush a bit of milk on the tops so they brown nicely.

Place on a cookie sheet and bake for 30 minutes at 425 degrees F. or until pastry is golden brown and the filling is bubbly.

Cool for 10 minutes before serving. Makes 4 individual pot pies.

Yesterday I made 1-1/2 times the recipe and got 6 pot pies.


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> I had that yesterday!!


What did you have Dave?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Salmon Steak with baked potato.
I'm limited to what we can cook as our kitchen is under siege by decorators. I've re-designed it and bought new furniture and cooker.


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Salmon Steak with baked potato.
> I'm limited to what we can cook as our kitchen is under siege by decorators. I've re-designed it and bought new furniture and cooker.


Wow! Sounds like quite a project. I'd love a new kitchen but I'd need a bigger house.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it was breaded sole with green and yellow beans with rice and salad.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> I'll have to look into those but I'm still a little scared.


I was terrified at first too, but I got over it. It's like with anything, respect the tools you are working with and there shouldn't be an issue. I have to remind myself of that every time I use the circular saw...talk about terrifying!!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've use pressure cookers most of my life. My mother used one.
You do have to try very hard to make one blow. My wife once did her trick of turning things on then going up the garden and forgetting about them.
I was sat in the living room when it blew the safety valve and covered the kitchen with stock.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> every time I use the circular saw...talk about terrifying!!


 I would never use one. I have a fear of them and shudder when I see men working with them or chain saws. I heard a story once where a man was sawing logs and sawed right through his own leg.


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> I've use pressure cookers most of my life. My mother used one.
> You do have to try very hard to make one blow. My wife once did her trick of turning things on then going up the garden and forgetting about them.
> I was sat in the living room when it blew the safety valve and covered the kitchen with stock.


I rest my case. I've read about people actually being killed by a pressure cooker that exploded.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It blew the safety valve before it even came up to pressure. Even at the highest cooking pressure of 15psi that is well lower than than most car tyres.
The ones I've seen, you would have to make a very serious effort to make them explode.


----------



## dotty999

Oven cooked pork chop topped with mustard with carrot and swede mash and buttered mushrooms


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips (store-bought but yummy) with Lipton's Honey Garlic Noodles, Broccoli and Cauliflower.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bought Kichen curry. YUK!


----------



## dotty999

I've been out today to the seaside and eaten crap, fast food, chocolate, my only saving grace is I've walked miles and hopefully burned all the crap off!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I thought it was bathed in ......... at many beaches??


----------



## dotty999

I'm more like a beached whale this evening!


----------



## 2twenty2

Spinach lasagne, garlic toast, caesar salad, wine


----------



## Farmgirl22

I was planning to make potato soup, but now that the rain chances are gone and the weather is gorgeous, I'm not sure what to make.


----------



## 2twenty2

Farmgirl22 said:


> I was planning to make potato soup, but now that the rain chances are gone and the weather is gorgeous, I'm not sure what to make.


Yummy. I love potato soup. One of my favourites.


----------



## Farmgirl22

The potato soup last night actually kind of hit the spot--nothing like comfort food after a minor scare.

Tonight is Chick-Fil-A with some friends. And we might even get the chance to visit with each other since there's a play area for the kiddos to go off and make noise elsewhere.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 (no fat cheese) cheese burgers, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle. mustard and relish. Diet cola. Yogurt.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> 2 (no fat cheese) cheese burgers, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle. mustard and relish. Diet cola. Yogurt.


Trying to make it look healthy, right?


----------



## Cookiegal

I tried a new recipe tonight that didn't look like it was going to be great but it turned out to be very tasty. It's called Pork Chops with Honey but it also has onions, white wine vinegar, white wine, thyme and red grapes in it. The grapes were really nice when cooked in the sauce. Who knew.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Sweet and sour pork??
You wouldn't think it so strange if it was Ham!!


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Sweet and sour pork??


Sounds like it. 

But it tasted nothing like ham.


----------



## DaveBurnett

You didn't put enough salt on it!!

I meant the recipe of course.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Trying to make it look healthy, right?


 I wouldn't do something like that


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bit Boaring??


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was baked cod with tomato sauce, fresh green beans, rice and salad.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Zucchini boats for us, assuming the zucchini is still OK...


----------



## Cookiegal

They look great. I make similar ones but without meat in them as a side and they're delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza, wings and beer.  cause I'm too lazy to cook something up so I ordered out.


----------



## dotty999

meat pudding with gravy, baby potatoes, sprouts and carrots


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> meat pudding with gravy, baby potatoes, sprouts and carrots


Yummy


----------



## dotty999

twas tasty!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Proper food again tomorrow! kitchen cooked!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sweet and sour chicken here tonight. Not too bad.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Hopefully an oven roast. 
"er indoors has gone outdoors shopping so it could be anything.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I think we're going to have chili for supper. I have hopes of making up a very big batch to freeze for later when times are hectic, it might have to be a VERY big batch though, as much as my boys (husband included) love chili.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Eggs in Purgatory for us tonight.  Haven't had it in a long time, and it just sounded good.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yum. That looks tasty.


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy, potatoes, carrots and turnip, garden peas


----------



## DaveBurnett

Brain's Yuk! (pre cooked meals that are like school dinners but worse)


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce that I made this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roasted chicken, roasted potatoes, mixed veggies, garden salad


----------



## dotty999

DaveBurnett said:


> Brain's Yuk! (pre cooked meals that are like school dinners but worse)


it's all a matter of taste and I like 'em


----------



## Farmgirl22

dotty999 said:


> ******* in gravy, potatoes, carrots and turnip, garden peas


 What are "*******"? I've heard of them as cigarettes and logs, but I'm sure you aren't eating either of those...


----------



## dotty999

A taste of the West Country

******* are a national British dish dating back to 1851. They originate from the South West & Midlands.

Traditionally they are made from cuts of pork & liver with herbs & breadcrumbs for body & flavour.

they come with a rich & tasty West Country Sauce - made to Mr Brain's secret recipe.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/*******-with-onion-gravy, this is the general recipe for them


----------



## DaveBurnett

Sort of English version of Haggis.


----------



## Farmgirl22

dotty999 said:


> A taste of the West Country
> 
> ******* are a national British dish dating back to 1851. They originate from the South West & Midlands.
> 
> Traditionally they are made from cuts of pork & liver with herbs & breadcrumbs for body & flavour.
> 
> they come with a rich & tasty West Country Sauce - made to Mr Brain's secret recipe.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/*******-with-onion-gravy, this is the general recipe for them


Hm. Interesting. I've never been able to wrap my mind around eating organ meats for whatever reason, but yet, I've eaten hot dogs with no problem. 

Tonight we're probably going to have biscuits and gravy with scrambled eggs. We haven't had that in a long time, and I've got a bunch of eggs that need eaten if you're sensing a theme here.


----------



## dotty999

I'm assuming your gravy isn't like ours, meaty flavoured? The thought of it even being on the same plate as eggs makes me gag


----------



## Farmgirl22

dotty999 said:


> I'm assuming your gravy isn't like ours, meaty flavoured? The thought of it even being on the same plate as eggs makes me gag


We use ground pork flavored with sage (we call it breakfast sausage, but if your "sausage" is the same as it is in Ireland, it makes me gag too--that's a nasty hot dog!) Anyway, you brown up the sausage, drain off *most* of the fat, add some flour and cook until it's soaked up the grease and has kind of "disappeared", then you add milk and stir until you get a nice thick gravy. Serve over hot biscuits. Mmmm!


----------



## dotty999

I've never heard of eggs with gravy, we wouldn't eat that combo in the UK. Our sausages are mainly pork or beef, some have added flavours, sage, onion and are nothing like those from Ireland. You add milk to gravy? that's new to me, we add stock or a stock cube to make it more meaty and tasty


----------



## DaveBurnett

It very much depends on where you get your sausages from.
I buy mine from a local abattoir that makes many different recipes.


----------



## dotty999

many of the supermarkets do a great range of sausages particularly Asda


----------



## Farmgirl22

dotty999 said:


> I've never heard of eggs with gravy, we wouldn't eat that combo in the UK. Our sausages are mainly pork or beef, some have added flavours, sage, onion and are nothing like those from Ireland. You add milk to gravy? that's new to me, we add stock or a stock cube to make it more meaty and tasty


You don't put the gravy on the eggs, the eggs are just another food on the plate. And no, the gravy isn't a broth based gravy, it's a "cream" one.

I don't use this or any other recipe to make biscuits and gravy, but it'll give you an idea of how it works. It's really quite delicious, and you can use drippings from Chicken Fried Steak to make the cream gravy for chicken fried steak using the same technique.

Give it a try--I'll bet you like it.


----------



## dotty999

I just don't like the look of it, I prefer pan gravy every time, it's a Brit thing


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried sole fillets with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese and brown rice couscous.


----------



## 2twenty2

squash soup, baked potato, ribs, corn on the cob, pumpkin pie, whipped cream and hot chocolate.


----------



## Cookiegal

I treated myself to a dinner out of hamburger steak with fries.


----------



## dotty999

I had a beef steak with Montreal Steak seasoning, side salad and french fries, it was worth the visits to the USA to find such a great product that I love!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I was sick today, so we had frozen pizza and oranges.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Ribs and more ribs.


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti and meatballs, caesar salad, garlic toast, diet cranraspberry juice


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with yellow beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

tuna pasta salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with spinach and boiled potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

mac and cheese, peas, weiners, ketchup.


----------



## dotty999

smoked haddock fish cakes with stir fried veggies and buttery potatoes


----------



## Farmgirl22

French dip sandwich for me, ham sandwich for hubs, and leftovers for the kiddos. Basically, we're trying to clear out the fridge... ;-)


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bread and dripping.
You know with all that tasty jelly.


----------



## 2twenty2

scalloped potatoes, roast pork, cauliflower, tea


----------



## Farmgirl22

A cheeseburger and fries from Braums. We always eat there when we go get milk.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chips, peanuts, cheesies, popcorn and a six pack of beer


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Chips, peanuts, cheesies, popcorn and a six pack of beer


 Thank goodness for that cauliflower yesterday.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Thank goodness for that cauliflower yesterday.


----------



## DaveBurnett

And again today!

I could just fancy a beer right now as well.


----------



## 2twenty2

> And again today!


After all these years, being single again I get to do all kinds of dumb and crazy things.

Yep. That ice cold beer is sure going down good.


----------



## Ricka182

Beer, and whiskey later. Oh, solid foods you meant... No idea. Late lunch, wife is away for a few... Already had pizza, subs, frozen... Maybe a burger on the grill.. No, it's raining now..damn. Umm...Now I'm getting hungry again...


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pulled pork sandwiches, french fries, pineapple, and a big 'ol glass of milk. :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett

Stuffed Marrow today.


----------



## 2twenty2

porkchops cooked in cream of mushroom soup, rice with mixed veggies, glass of skim milk.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftover tacos! Yum!


----------



## 2twenty2

fries, beer batter fish, coleslaw, die cola


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> *die *cola


you got that right.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sirloin steak with carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Choker cola in cans in summer.

Sirloin steak has to be with New baby potatoes fresh whole green beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> you got that right.


 (die cola) Oops. Typo


----------



## Farmgirl22

Last night was pizza. Tonight is going to be a Thanksgiving dinner with the in law's. And I'm cooking it. You could say I'm nervous.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've just had barfburger egg and chips.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs cooked in classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, baby potatoes, boiled cabbage


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

That sounds good!


----------



## Cookiegal

It was very good. Knucklehead gave me the idea since I hadn't made this in a while and discovered I actually had some pork chops in the freezer.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I discovered a nice change for Lamb chops last week - by accident.
I'd got them out of the freezer and put them in the oven to thaw out over night (cats).
We had breakfast which included Porridge and by accident left the oven turned on very low.
Come lunch time of course we found the chops were well browned, but not at all burned so we had them - and they were deliciously cooked and not at all fatty which they normally tend to be.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We're probably getting Asian takeout. Haven't had any in forever, and since hubby and my oldest will be out harvesting milo (aka grain sorghum), they won't be here. I don't cook when it's just me and the youngest.


----------



## 2twenty2

boiled ham, mashed potatoes, rest of the boiled cabbage, and small garden salad.

I boil the ham to leach out the salt and other crap.


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for pizza.


----------



## hewee

Leftover rice dish with veggies and eggs all mixed together.


----------



## dotty999

meat pudding with gravy, boiled potatoes, butternut squash, carrots and broccoli


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Boiled chicken thighs, mac and cheese, broccoli


----------



## Farmgirl22

Chili and leftover dinner rolls.


----------



## 2twenty2

weiners, fried potatoes, pork and beans


----------



## 2twenty2

fish, rice, coleslaw


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin pieces with beans and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives Sidekick noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Fried pork tenderloin pieces with beans and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives Sidekick noodles.


Sounds yummy


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Sounds yummy


Yup. It sure was.


----------



## 2twenty2

Kentucky Fried Chicken, home made potato, macaroni and coleslaw salads.


----------



## Cookiegal

Celebrity Chicken (it's chicken breast with a ketchupy, brown sugary, onion soupery sauce) with mixed frozen vegetables and rice. It's delicious.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Belly pork


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried potatoes, chicken fingers, corn on the cob


----------



## DaveBurnett

Irish Stew


----------



## 2twenty2

> Irish Stew


Nice! 

macaroni, ground beef, v8 juice, green/red/orange/yellow peppers, onion and garlic all mixed together into what I call my goulash.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> macaroni, ground beef, v8 juice, green/red/orange/yellow peppers, onion and garlic all mixed together into what I call my goulash.


Sounds yummy. 

Meatloaf, beets and rice.


----------



## dotty999

chicken kiev, roast potatoes, carrots and swede mash and sprouts, lush!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds yummy.


It is


----------



## 2twenty2

cabbage rolls, stuffed peppers


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> cabbage rolls, stuffed peppers


You do alright. Did you say you were single?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> You do alright. Did you say you were single?


Yup. Learned to cook when I was younger way back when.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Yup. Learned to cook when I was younger way back when.


That's great.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Sexist!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey, I'm just trying to hit on him but I'll admit his avatar creeps me out a bit.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with green beans and Mexican rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Hey, I'm just trying to hit on him but I'll admit his avatar creeps me out a bit.


Just call him Chucky, that is a nice term of endearment!!


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Just call him *Chucky*, that is a nice term of endearment!!


That's exactly what it makes me think of.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'll admit his avatar creeps me out a bit.


...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Winchell



> Hey, I'm just trying to hit on him...


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> ...


Awwww sowwy Smiffy. I thought I'd seen you somewhere before.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


>


It worked!


----------



## 2twenty2

> It worked!


...


----------



## dotty999

you two need to get a room!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you two need to get a room!


sign on the door - Do Not Disturb...


----------



## dotty999

Oh Heck!


----------



## hewee

dotty999 said:


> you two need to get a room!


Hey they left to PM. 

But Thanksgiving left overs for me that another person cooked. Wait two others cooked because I had two Thanksgiving this year and got food to take home.


----------



## dotty999

We of course don't have Thanksgiving,hope you enjoyed yours


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> you two need to get a room!


Jealous much?


----------



## dotty999

muchly much like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## hewee

dotty999 said:


> We of course don't have Thanksgiving,hope you enjoyed yours


What? 
You bet I will enjoy it. Plus the homemade maple butter I made that I need to make more of because I gave all but a little away that is just so good.

WOW I got a lot of turkey so made a turkey sandwich to go with the rest.

Going to have to keep that one cook around  because the other one is married but knows how to cook even better from going to college to learn to cook healthy foods.

Got some a quart of great pear preserves that I tasted with cottage cheese. A 50/50 mix and wow it is so good.


----------



## dotty999

You're the kinda guy I should marry in a hurry!


----------



## 2twenty2

Now now ladies. No fighting.


----------



## dotty999

Ladies don't fight, we leave that to you guys


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> Ladies don't fight, we leave that to you guys


...


----------



## Farmgirl22

Seems like I've missed out over the holiday. I'm married though, so no need to worry I'm going to butt in. 

We're having Pasta Fagioli for supper. I hope it's good; I've never had it before, but it doesn't sound like it could go too wrong.


----------



## 2twenty2

Farmgirl22 said:


> We're having Pasta Fagioli for supper. I hope it's good; I've never had it before, but it doesn't sound like it could go too wrong.


Sounds good Farmgirl22 . Clicked your link and I just may try this myself. First though I got to finish off the leftovers from yesterday.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> We're having Pasta Fagioli for supper. I hope it's good; I've never had it before, but it doesn't sound like it could go too wrong.


It looks really good and I think I'll try it too. Please let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chipotle roast beef with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

hamburg gravy, mashed potatoes, carrots


----------



## DaveBurnett

Patties Liver on toast. G:


----------



## Cookiegal

You had a "G" and a ":" for dinner?


----------



## Cookiegal

Coq au Porc with carrots and Lipton's Sidekicks Chicken noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

too lazy to make anything so ordered out......vegetarian pizza, chicken wings, slice of apple pie and scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt .


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken with noodles, peppers onions etc


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot roast beef (leftover) sandwich with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Hot roast beef (leftover) sandwich with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


mmmmmmm one of my favorites.


----------



## Cookiegal

'Twas very good.


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's date night, so I'm not sure what we'll be having. 

P.S. The pasta fagioli was kind of meh. Not bad, just bland, but I think you could kick it up a notch pretty easily.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> It's date night, so I'm not sure what we'll be having


Well we know what you're having for dessert.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice with mixed veggies, roasted chicken, slice of apple pie with a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt .


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Pot pie with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## Harrier-USA

Tri-Tip..... YUM !!


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Well we know what you're having for dessert.


Oh I say, I feel a headache coming on!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Well we know what you're having for dessert.


Naughty, naughty! 

Tonight it's just me and the youngest, so I'm thinking some Progresso(?) Chicken Alfredo Soup. Or Chick-Fil-A--depending on how long the errands take and the mood we're in by the time we're done running errands.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot chicken sandwich, fries, mixed veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, yellow beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

minced beef hotpot


----------



## 2twenty2

big bowl of homemade beef vegetable soup (beef, potatoes, carrots, kale, peas, onions, barley)


----------



## Farmgirl22

A baked potato. We started a new diet and today was a fasting day, so had to stay under 500 calories. It had better work!


----------



## dotty999

that doesn't seem like a balanced diet, you need protein and minimal carbs


----------



## Cookiegal

I assume this is what's referred to as the 5:2 diet where you fast (under 500 calories) for two days a week (not consecutive days) and the other days stay within the recommended 2,000 calorie limit for women?

I would not be able to fast as I'd have the worst headache and feel terrible on those days. I don't think diets are healthy in general, it's more a matter of sensible, healthy eating. I like to make a large pot of thick vegetable soup and have a big bowl of that for lunch with a few crackers which is very healthy. But if I don't have a snack at night I actually have trouble keeping weight on. 

I usually eat fairly healthy meals but not all of the time. I don't believe in depriving yourself of everything because that often results in revenge/binge eating but moderation is key. Sometimes I feel like a doughnut but I don't want half a dozen so if I can I'll just buy one or share the package with (or give the rest to) someone else. That satisfies my craving and I don't overindulge. I don't smoke or drink so there has to be some pleasure in life and for me having a bowl of chocolate frozen yogourt in the evening is my guilty pleasure, pathetic as it sounds.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yes, we're trying the 5:2 diet. I did it all the time as a kid with no ill effects, so I'm not too worried about it. We fast for religious reasons on occasion, and while it's not the most fun thing ever, it's not a big deal. I didn't stay rigidly within my 500 calories--I had a small glass of milk before bed that put me over. But, obviously it's not for everyone.

Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Tonight is leftovers.


You mean you didn't eat all of that baked potato?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> You mean you didn't eat all of that baked potato?


LOL!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread.


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry and rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon, green beans and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad, 2 slices dark rye bread, apple sauce


----------



## dotty999

I'd be starved after that!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> I'd be starved after that!




It was a BIG salad


----------



## dotty999

salad is not robust no matter if it's the size of a mountain!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> salad is not robust no matter if it's the size of a mountain!



Yes but I had 2 slices of rye bread with that.


----------



## Cookiegal

The most tenderestest and juiciestest pork chops breaded and done in the oven in onion soup with carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy....yummy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> The most tenderestest and juiciestest pork chops breaded and done in the oven in onion soup with carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy....yummy.


that sounds absolutely the yummiestest.


----------



## dotty999

better than a BIG salad!


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> that sounds absolutely the yummiestest.


It was the bestest.


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> better than a BIG salad!


Yes much better.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, slice of roast beef, garden salad


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veggies with tuna


----------



## Farmgirl22

We had beef stroganoff, green beans, peaches, and lemon pie. YUM!


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice with mixed veggies, roasted chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

minced beef hotpot


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with mixed vegetables and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives Noodles Sidekicks.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

I cooked a lovely chicken and veggie stir fry and added golden syrup which glazed the food and made it real tasty


----------



## 2twenty2

fish, spanish rice-a-roni, coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger-onion,lettuce,tomato,dill pickle,mustard,relish,*fat free cheese*. Fries, diet cola


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made beef vegetable soup- beef, potatoes, carrots, celery, kale, barley, onions - garlic toast - v8 juice


----------



## Cookiegal

Stewed beef with peas, carrots, mashed potatoes and chocolate pudding cake for dessert. 

Forgot to mention the awesome Christmas salad with kale, baby spinach, curly lettuce, shallots, toasted almonds, fresh cranberries and a cranberry dressing.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Belly pork - but I must talk to my butcher 'cause it had very little fat and I like it well streaky.
My heart problems are not fat or HIGH blood pressure related - in fact my last problem was too LITTLE salt in my body and I have never had to watch my weight or be fussy about diet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with julienned carrots, turnips and broccoli (done in a tin foil wrap in the oven with melted butter, salt, pepper and parsley) and white rice. It was delishus.


----------



## 2twenty2

Christmas dinner leftovers - turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, veggies, pumpkin pie, apple cider


----------



## DaveBurnett

I think this must be the first Christmas I have ever lived through where I have NOT had any Turkey - I'm not keen on it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday. This is the last of the xmas leftovers.

Christmas dinner leftovers - turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, veggies, pumpkin pie, apple cider


----------



## 2twenty2

baby potatoes, deep fried chicken thighs, mixed veggies, diet cranberry juice, chocolate pudding.


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey, mustard salmon with broccoli and cauliflower topped with grated cheese and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Roast brisket with parsnip, broccoli, and roast potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

spareribs, rice, mixed veggies


----------



## DaveBurnett

Ox tail today.


----------



## 2twenty2

pork chops in cream of mushroom soup, scalloped potatoes, carrots


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today it will be - Kentucky Fried Chicken, potato salad, macaroni salad, coleslaw

Mmmmm finger lickin good


----------



## DaveBurnett

Traditional English Sunday lunch -Roast leg of Lamb


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Roast pork tenderloin with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


Mmmmmmm that just made me hungry  gotta get somthin to munch on


----------



## DaveBurnett

Tomorrow I'm going to find out if Duck does echo


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

stir fried chicken and veggies with noodles


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with mixed vegetables and beef rice. Tender, juicy and delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> stir fried chicken and veggies with noodles





Cookiegal said:


> Filet Mignon steak with mixed vegetables and beef rice. Tender, juicy and delicious.




Mac and cheese, wieners and ketchup


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken burgers - lettuce, tomato, cheese, mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

shrimp, seafood sauce, lobster tail and claws, garlic butter, rice with mixed veggies.


----------



## dotty999

sounds too fishy for me!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well it must be fish night. 

Breaded sole with broccoli and risotto.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish on Friday!


----------



## dotty999

is that like Stuffing on Saturday?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Salad on Sunday?


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Pot Pie with Brussels Sprouts and leftover risotto.


----------



## 2twenty2

pork chops, fried potatoes, cauliflower


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade vegetable soup - vegetable broth, onion soup mix, carrots, broccoli, turnip, leek, kale, potato, can of garlic/olive oil flavored tomatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger - cheese, tarter sauce. Salad- iceberg/romaine lettuce, cucumber, purple cabbage, shredded carrot, cherry tomatoes, radish, baby spinach.


----------



## dotty999

chicken stir fry with oodles of noodles and plenty of tasty sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Lasagna, garlic toast, caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with broccoli topped with shredded cheese and brown rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Belly pork.


----------



## 2twenty2

kolbossa, pepperoni, marble cheese, cheddar cheese, dill pickles, sweet pickles, olives, corn chips, salsa, crackers, mixed nuts


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> kolbossa, pepperoni, marble cheese, cheddar cheese, dill pickles, sweet pickles, olives, corn chips, salsa, crackers, mixed nuts


Geez man, are you pregnant?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Fresh crusty bread chunks - buttered and a 4oz chunk of Milano Salami. and a 4oz chunk of Chorizo

I get lots of different continental sausages.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Geez man, are you pregnant?


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast rib-eye loin of pork rubbed with salt, pepper, thyme, Dijon mustard and brown sugar with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy. It was delicious and very tender.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple slices, mixed vegetables and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

garden salad, chicken salad sandwich, pickles, olives


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken with noodles and oodles of veggies in a spicy sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

ground beef gravy, mashed garlic potatoes, peas+carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

Celebrity Chicken (that's with a ketchupy, onion soupy, brown sugary sauce) with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Liver and bacon.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded and fried sole with brown beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Reduced to shoe leather again??


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy with mashed potato carrots and peas


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Reduced to shoe leather again??


No, cooked to perfection.


----------



## Noknojon

Pork chops, peas, and mash spuds (with onion gravy).

The edges need to be well done and Crispy.


----------



## dotty999

I love onion gravy!


----------



## Cookiegal

Noknojon said:


> The edges need to be well done and Crispy


If you have edges on your gravy then you're in trouble.


----------



## 2twenty2

DaveBurnett said:


> Liver and bacon.


That Dave gave me an idea. I haven't had liver in quite awhile so......

Liver and onions, mashed potatoes (leftover), yellow beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

bangers and mash


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> If you have edges on your gravy then you're in trouble.


You should change your name to Funnygal!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yesterday was chicken breast with stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Brigham

This is a very cruel thread. I have just come back from a cruise, and have put on a few pounds. My wife has now put me on a 800 calorie diet. She is doing it with me, so I can't complain too much, but you can see why all this delicious food chat is cruel.


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> This is a very cruel thread. I have just come back from a cruise, and have put on a few pounds. My wife has now put me on a 800 calorie diet. She is doing it with me, so I can't complain too much, but you can see why all this delicious food chat is cruel.


Yeah well so it telling us that you just came back from a cruise.


----------



## Brigham

It wasn't that good a cruise. We had the norovirus and for several days stringent conditions were in force.


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> It wasn't that good a cruise. We had the norovirus and for several days stringent conditions were in force.


OK well I feel better then.  Just kidding. 

That seems to happen a lot on cruises these days. It sure doesn't sound like much fun.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs cooked in Classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, rigatoni, garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Devilled sausages with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on today it will be Fish and chips, coleslaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup (lunch and dinner). feeling a little under the weather today.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> feeling a little under the weather today


Sorry to hear that. 

Baked salmon with beets and boiled garlic potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

spicy stir fried chicken and veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf with zucchini, baby spinach and rice.


----------



## ekim68

Do you mix the zucchini in with the meatloaf?


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Do you mix the zucchini in with the meatloaf?


No I sliced it and then quartered the slices and cooked it together with the baby spinach. I added a little butter once cooked and it was very nice combination.


----------



## ekim68

Ooh, that sounds good....:up: The reason I asked is that I use a lot of different combinations of veggies in my experiments with meatloaf. Needless to say every one is different so I'm still working on perfecting the Meatloaf...


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> still working on perfecting the Meatloaf


I hear you but I've finally perfected mine. I use chili sauce in mine but MY secret is not to use a meatloaf pan. I use an 8" x 8" glass baking dish and push it all down so it's very shallow, only about 1" deep. This way you get more of the flavour fo the sauce on top with less of the meat mixture. Before I started doing this I used to slice it in half crosswise and only eat the top half.


----------



## ekim68

I'll have to try the 8" by 8" method. I've made them in glass oven dishes and bread loaf pans and iron skillets. My Daughter makes meatloaf with barbecue sauce but that's not my cup of tea. (Nor my favorite meatloaf.)


----------



## eddie5659

Well, I've just tried something my mum got me for Christmas. You add chicken to a bag, pop the herbs in, seal it up and cook.

First time, loved it. It was garlic chicken, and had boiled potatoes and peas with it


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> barbecue sauce but that's not my cup of tea


Me either. Mine is a ketchup, brown sugar and Keene's dry mustard topping that I really like.


----------



## Cookiegal

eddie5659 said:


> Well, I've just tried something my mum got me for Christmas. You add chicken to a bag, pop the herbs in, seal it up and cook.
> 
> First time, loved it. It was garlic chicken, and had boiled potatoes and peas with it


Sounds good but where do the potatoes and peas come from? Are they already in the bag too?


----------



## eddie5659

Nope, they're cooked seperatly. I'll grab a link of what I had....


----------



## eddie5659

Here we go:

https://www.maggi.co.uk/products/so-juicy/garlic-chicken/

I also have other types, from different companies. So, will try all when I can. Most of the time, I come home from work and the last thing I want to do is cook a full dinner, but thought I would tonight


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, mashed potatoes, asparagus


----------



## Cookiegal

Looks good Eddie but you have to watch the salt content of those things.


----------



## eddie5659

Ah, so I see. I tend not to have them a lot, in fact that's my first, and it won't be an 'every night' thing. Probably monthly, if that


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, you're allowed.


----------



## 2twenty2

hamburgers and hotdogs - relish, mustard, diced/sliced onion, lettuce, tomato, sliced cheese, ketchup


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> sliced cheese


Uh, that's a cheeseburger.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon, cauliflower and boiled potatoes with pouding chômeur for dessert.


----------



## Cookiegal

Egg rolls with plum sauce, chicken fried rice and honey garlic Panko chicken.


----------



## 2twenty2

won ton soup, beef and green peppers, chicken fried rice, egg roll, strawberry/rhubarb pie


----------



## DaveBurnett

That's a pretty heavy meal!!


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> chicken fried rice, egg roll,


Copy cat!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Copy cat!


...


----------



## 2twenty2

DaveBurnett said:


> That's a pretty heavy meal!!


Yep but it was good


----------



## 2twenty2

crab, shrimp, garlic butter, seafood sauce, cole slaw


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce and crusty bread.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Spaghetti with meat sauce and crusty bread.


One of my favorites!


----------



## 2twenty2

potato salad, macaroni salad, pork chops, corn on the cob


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana, julienned carrots, turnips and broccoli (with a bit of salt and pepper then drizzled with melted butter with parsley in it and done in tin foil in the oven) with rice. It was declicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Greek pasta salad, Italian sausage, beer


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti, meatballs, classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, garlic bread, caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ Pork back ribs with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday - (fried) spaghetti, meatballs, classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, garlic bread, caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Same as yesterday - (fried) spaghetti, meatballs, classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, garlic bread, caesar salad


Déjà vu?


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken Wings (recipe has no name) in a chili-based sauce with green peppers, celery, onions and various other ingredients with carrots and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Déjà vu?


had to finish off those leftovers


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken with noodles and oodles of tasty sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Lazy day to-day. later on pizza and wings with my daughter, son-in-law and grandkids


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> daughter, son-in-law and grandkids


 I had you pegged for a younger lad. Gotta get me a new pegger.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

rice, rock cornish hen, mixed veggies


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bones, dem bones, dem Rib bones!!


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveBurnett said:


> Bones, dem bones, dem Rib bones!!


You eat da bones?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Spare Ribs!
I also get Hock bones from the butcher, ostensibly for the dog, but there is usually enough meat left on them for a decent meal first.


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Spare Ribs!
> I also get Hock bones from the butcher, ostensibly for the dog, but there is usually enough meat left on them for a decent meal first.


Good to cook lima beans with.


----------



## 2twenty2

chili (ground beef, green peppers, onion, kidney beans, chick peas, chili powder, vinegar, garlic/olive oil diced tomatoes) toast


----------



## poochee

Sounds delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

poochee said:


> Sounds delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

chili again. gotta clean up those leftovers


----------



## DaveBurnett

Fry up


----------



## mohittomar13

Mom lost a bet, couldn't win a game of carrom. So she will be preparing for tonight...

*Butter Paneer Masala* mixed with *Kadhai Paneer*... Served with *Red Chilli Chutney* and *Butter Naan*... Soooo Exited... hahaha..
_she is already preparing for that..._





























these are taken from web but the actual pics would be more beautiful....
Just can't wait..
Statutory Warning: Please do try this at home. Atleast once. 
You will enjoy the amazing taste...


----------



## DaveBurnett

I used to live between a West Indian family and an Indian family when I was a teenager.
Of course I made a little extra pocket money babysitting (homework was portable).
The food was interesting since it was genuine rather than a supermarket's idea of "Traditional XXXXX cooking"


----------



## mohittomar13

> I used to live between a West Indian family and an Indian family when I was a teenager.
> Of course I made a little extra pocket money babysitting (homework was portable).
> The food was interesting since it was genuine rather than a supermarket's idea of "TraditionalXXXXX cooking"


----------



## aerieteam

I ordered pizza and had 2 bottles of stella


----------



## charlilou

Going to make pasta with pesto, cherry tomatoes, and broccoli. Bellisima!


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Stuffed Marrow (*Zucchini )*


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, pork chops, pork-n-beans


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti, Italian sausage, garlic toast, caesar salad


----------



## hewee

Not dinner but a super great breakfast.

Went out to a place most would drive right by. Cricket Country Kitchen that started in the 1970's and it was a furniture place before that but it is a very very old building. Place is only open from 7 to 3 and 8 to 2 on Sunday. Kids eat free on week days.
If you look at the images you can from the one street view from across the street use the street view to move around and even go inside and move around.
Had to drive around and around 4 times to get parking space and then go inside and out name on list and go outside with the others to wait.
Sunday is the worse because so many people come there that you have to wait.

We had garlic steak and egg omelet with cheese and tomatoes. Was a lot of big chucks of steak in it too. Then 3 berry pancakes. Guess all blue or dark berries because the pancakes was full of berrys and very blue looking.

Plus great coffee. The cups were cup size coffee cups that you used to see all the time but they give each table a pot also. Was super good coffee too.

Everyone talking about how great the place is.
Cricket's Country Kitchen has been nominated for best breakfast in Sacramento!

http://www.yelp.com/biz/crickets-country-kitchen-sacramento
So anyone that wants to come out to Sacramento you got to try the place.

But places is *not* open after 3 pm or 2 pm on Sunday


----------



## dotty999

I don't remember eating today! just haven't had the time!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey hewee. Looks more like a dinner than a breakfast.


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for pizza.


----------



## 2twenty2

scalloped potatoes, roast beef, broccoli/cauliflower


----------



## hewee

knucklehead said:


> Hey hewee. Looks more like a dinner than a breakfast.


What ever meal it is it does not matter when it taste so good.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> scalloped potatoes, roast beef, broccoli/cauliflower


Yum....yum....


----------



## 2twenty2

hewee said:


> What ever meal it is it does not matter when it taste so good.


Right on


----------



## hewee

knucklehead said:


> Right on


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## charlilou

Salmon and rice with green beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, mashed potatoes, spinach


----------



## Cookiegal

Ribs, rice and Caesar salad.


----------



## mohittomar13

*Paav Bhaaji*_ (tastes spicy)_ and
*Dahi Bhalla Chaat*_ (tastes sweet and sour and spicy)_

*














*

If anyone wants to try check *this* for Chaat (difficult to prepare, requires lot of time and ingredients, tastes incredibly awesome) and *this* for Bhaaji (easy to make, tastes great)


----------



## DaveBurnett

Cheeses and biscuits with salami.


----------



## 2twenty2

From leftovers - Hot beef sandwiches


----------



## DaveBurnett

That's the only way I like left-over beef.
Left-over lamb get curried, and pork I'll eat however it is.


----------



## 2twenty2

Right on


----------



## 2twenty2

corn chips, salsa, pepperoni, kolbossa, pickles, olives, crackers, cheese and beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple Mustard Salmon with carrots and rice.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Fishy day here too. Not like that though!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftover meatloaf, mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken vegetable soup - chicken, potatoes, carrots, kale, onion


----------



## DaveBurnett

Oxtail stew


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was French's crusty onion chicken breast with broccoli, cauliflower and Liption's Sidekicks noodles.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak with fried onions, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

mac and cheese, wieners, broccoli


----------



## DaveBurnett

Chicken n' Chips


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Cold belly pork bones. I think I'll heat the rest up with some BBQ sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken fingers, potato salad, macaroni salad, broccoli/cauliflower


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with broccoli, cauliflower and boiled potatoes.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Roast Beef dinner with vegs. 

Hey Cookiegal


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Robbie,

It's great to see you back.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pamesan chicken thighs with mixed vegetables and Risotto alla Milanese.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours - cornish hen, rice, mixed vegetables


----------



## Brokenjunk

Double Cheeseburger, Poutine, a can of Monster Energy Drink, and a Fudgee-O Cadbury egg for dessert.


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad - lettuce, red onion, red cabbage, carrots, olives, radishes, tomatoes, three cheese salad dressing.
Sausage Dog - onion, relish, mustard


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with carrots, zucchini, red peppers, tomatoes, pickles, cucumbers, cheese and salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese with salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

scrambled eggs, back bacon and cheese on toast, sliced tomato, fried potatoes


----------



## ekim68

The local store had clams on sale so we had clam chowder tonight....


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> The local store had clams on sale so we had clam chowder tonight....


 one of my favorites


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork Chops Sorentino (with tomatoes, brown sugar, onions and cheddar cheese on top done in the oven) with cauliflower and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with julienned carrots, turnips and broccoli (in a tin foil pack with melted butter, salt and pepper), cauliflower and salad. Had to use up some leftovers.


----------



## 2twenty2

rigatoni, italian sausage, garlic toast, small caeser salad


----------



## Cheeseball81

Waffles  covered in butter and syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheeseball81 said:


> Waffles  covered in butter and syrup


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham, mashed potatoes, carrots (no pineapple)


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Ham, mashed potatoes, carrots (no pineapple)


Hmmm.....but.....there were no leftovers. 

You gotta have it with the pineapple. It's sooooo good.


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Hmmm.....but.....there were no leftovers.


----------



## 2twenty2

*roast chicken, rice, mixed vegetables*


----------



## hewee

Some chicken caplets and tabouli salad that taste great.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> chicken caplets


You eat your chicken in pill form now? 

What's a chicken caplet? Did you mean cutlet?


----------



## hewee

Goofed up it is called chicken catlets, They got pork. fish, beef catlets too. See image attached.
Here it is on the two bottom left.
http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/paci...heights?start=5&select=IXYOUZan1rzaq7X4Se6RrA

See all the pictures here.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/pacific-coast-food-citrus-heights

All people there are very nice. One day I was asking about things and the owner too me and a friend around to help up because some things you can not read. He even gave us things to try. You can get a lot at the deli when they give you some of each to try and they like to just give you something too.

It came from http://www.pacificfoodusa.com/index.html and they have other names on things. Lots of Russians but I go there once a week and get bread they made and food from Deli. They are small like meatloafs that they call catlets.
http://www.pacificfoodusa.com/index.html That is LA store in the pictures
May food you never heard of or seen before at the store. Was funny yesterday I got the bread and had the cart with nothing in it and turn around to put the bread in it when lady put here bread in my cart. I said I think this is my cart. She laughed and looked up and her husband was there with the cart. You go at the right time and place is almost empty.
Later the guy was telling me things I should try and he gets for his mom the chicken catlets and said I should get them. But I already knew and have had them. He said get the Popkoffs but I never tried them yet. http://popkoffs.com/ Then it takes me over to the drinks and shows me the Kvass and tells me how good it is and when it's hot it is very good. I had that once. something you got to get used too.
Kvass is a traditional Slavic and Baltic fermented beverage commonly made from black or regular rye bread. Best can condensed milk with cream I ever had I got there for my coffee. You can to spoon it from the can it was so thick. Made the coffee so good so it was a very nice treat. They had a chocolate version too but both of them they do not have now. They are like Costco so you may only get things one time. Best 75% bitter chocolate bars was the best ever and they don't have them anymore either.

I love the Sunflower bread they make that is so good. Like when you pick it up and it's still warm. They will slice it for you too but only have the bread cools or they cut in but it sticks back together. They got tilt bread too. It only has 3 sides or triangle shape bread. http://www.sfweekly.com/foodie/2011/04/19/sf-rising-european-foods-triangle-rye. The bread now comes in bags from http://www.breadmeister.com/ So they I think just bake the breads. Cakes and things come from LA too I think but are like $8.99 a pound. Yea by the pound they sell it. Some cakes cost a lot of money. You like chocolates that place has so many sweets and wafers all over. They make dishes from the wafers too. Not sure how but lady had the really big plain wafers so I ask what do you do with them. She said they put food in them and roll them up. So they get them soft somehow. Big 1 foot square or round they have. Wafers in so many candies. The Ola Pola I just tried are very good. They are a Polish Candy. They have others really big you have to cut. 100's of wafer things to pick from. Many things cost less that you get there that you can get other places and when you read what is in some things I like getting them from them better. Less junk and other things added to the prepackage things.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's interesting. I've never heard of "catlets" and can't find much on Google either. There's a little more than one page of results for "chicken catlets" and only 3 or 4 on one page for "beef catlets".

Anyway, it sounds like little cats.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Anyway, it sounds like little cats.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> That's interesting. I've never heard of "catlets" and can't find much on Google either. There's a little more than one page of results for "chicken catlets" and only 3 or 4 on one page for "beef catlets".
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like little cats.


Well now you know because the cat is out of the bag. 

Don't try the baked milk. 
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=baked+milk

I did not like it at all.


----------



## hewee

If you ever find this you got to try it. This is what they had that is the best I ever had or that I like.
Chocolate "Babaevskyi" 75% cocoa
http://www.russiantable.com/store/Imported-Russian-Chocolate-"Babaevskyi"-75%-cocoa__1-14.html

Here make this cake.
Russian Honey Cake


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Here make this cake.
> [Russian Honey Cake


I would but I don't have a Russian Honey to make it for.


----------



## hewee

Well any good Honey will work. Or just go to that store or a European store because they are all over the place down here. Most are smaller but they are all over.

I used to go here when I lived at the last place. But it was called Koreana Plaza and now the new name after 38 years. Not 38 years in that place because it was a Lucky's store till they all closed down around here. 
http://sac.kpinternationalmarket.com/

Look for a European food store. Many small mom and pop stores and it they make breads you can get really good fresh made breads.

On the Russian Honey they had some I do not see but now have many others and many are Raw Honey. 
This in one I got at the store that do not have
http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Certi...0B0F19EU/ref=pd_sim_325_1/175-5130277-8128319
Gave it to friend that was sick.

But here are some here.
http://www.russiantable.com/store/find.asp?page=all&find_spec=honey


----------



## Cookiegal

I was joking. I meant a Russian Honey as a boyfriend.


----------



## Cookiegal

BTW Harry, they're "cutlets" not "catlets". Those are websites that spelled it incorrectly. But now I know what you mean.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> I was joking. I meant a Russian Honey as a boyfriend.


Your have to learn to cook the way they like eating. 
http://russia-insider.com/en/5-reasons-you-should-marry-russian-women/ri7311

7 reasons you should never date a Russian woman.
http://matadornetwork.com/life/7-reasons-never-date-russian-woman/
I could live with this. 

They are all very nice people. But the ladies are all very beautiful. Best looking one that always came by and would say high and smile is not there anymore.

So hope you find him.



Cookiegal said:


> BTW Harry, they're "cutlets" not "catlets". Those are websites that spelled it incorrectly. But now I know what you mean.


Catlets is what they have on the label. So that is just what they them.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> That's interesting. I've never heard of "catlets" and can't find much on Google either. There's a little more than one page of results for "chicken catlets" and only 3 or 4 on one page for "beef catlets".
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like little cats.


 eating little cats!


----------



## 2twenty2

poor little defenseless kitties

fish and chips, coleslaw earlier today


----------



## hewee

Yes the really have a loud meow when you take a bit out of them.


----------



## 2twenty2

hewee said:


> Yes the really have a loud meow when you take a bit out of them.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips with broccoli, cauliflower and Lipton's Sidekicks Chicken Noodles.


----------



## BLUE66

I'll find out when I get home - either steak or lamb - either one is fine because they both call for red wine!!


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken, rice, veggies


----------



## dotty999

steak and gravy with carrots, broccoli and potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked chicken breast with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded veal cap.....errr.....cat......I mean cutlets with julienne vegetables and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Breaded veal cap.....errr.....cat......I mean cutlets




southern fried chicken, potato salad, macaroni salad, coleslaw


----------



## BLUE66

Salad with tomatoes, chick peas, cukes and feta


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin pieces with carrots, turnips and Lipton's Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken stew with broccoli and rice.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry veggies with hot sausage! my mouth is on fire!


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## ekim68

Homemade beef stew cooked for three hours...:up: I put green beans in it this time...Does anyone else add them?


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> Homemade beef stew cooked for three hours... I put green beans in it this time...Does anyone else add them?


Yes and more.


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Homemade beef stew cooked for three hours... I put green beans in it this time...Does anyone else add them?


I haven't made stew for a while because now I just make a big batch of what I call "Simmered Beef" which is basically the stew with a nice, rich gravy but without the vegetables (yet) and freeze it in containers. Then I can use it with any vegetables I like or put it over noodles for a "sorta" Stroganoff. But yes, I would put green or yellow beans or any other fresh vegetables I have on hand in a stew and I put them in my homemade vegetable soup. I would actually use canned green beans too if I didn't have fresh. I know.....*gasp* but they do taste good in a stew and they are already soft so I just add them at the end of the cooking time.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza bread - 4 slices of italian bread, pizza sauce, olives, cheese, pepperoni, bacon bits, mushrooms, sweat peppers


----------



## dotty999

minced beef hotpot


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken meat pie, light rye bread


----------



## 2twenty2

yolk-less egg noodles topped with cream of mushroom soup, garlic toast


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## hewee

Great one day fresh free range eggs from a friend. Eggs I will now start getting every week I think. Friend gets then from her kid. Paid for 12 but got 18 because some are smaller. Nice blue green shell. 3 brown eggs and the one is super long so may have 2 or 3 yokes. Fresh made Russian sunflower bread with Kerrygold, pure Irish butter. Also some carrot juice to wash it down with. First good meal in 3 days and wow it was so good. 

Wow they are so very good cooked sunny side up and get the nice runny orange yoke. I then put 5 eggs in a bowl and eat then with bread and a spoon.

Been eating a lot of meals at a friends too but find out the cabbage I loved does not like me so need to stay away from or eat very little and have long break before eating it again.


----------



## dotty999

I love cabbage and use it in stir fried dishes with other veggies with lashings of garlic and ginger!


----------



## hewee

I love cabbage too but it gives me trouble. I forgot I used to eat it as a kid but later I could not eat it and then I started eating it again and all was okay and then trouble came. Had it many times in one week too so it too me down for a day or so. But feel much better now.


----------



## dotty999

cabbage can make you windy!


----------



## hewee

More like rain.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and cheese on dark rye, lettuce, mustard
salad - lettuce, tomato, cucumber, carrots, olives, radishes, purple cabbage


----------



## 2twenty2

left over ham, potato salad, celery with cheese whiz

oh look up in the sky! what is that? oh its the sun!  haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted chicken, stir fry veggies mixed with rice.
chocolate ice cream on top of a banana.


----------



## 2twenty2

*pork & beans*, wieners, fried potatoes

(air freshener for later )


----------



## Cookiegal

You ate the air freshener?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> You ate the air freshener?


..


----------



## 2twenty2

2 fish burgers - cheese, tarter sauce.
diet cola
strawberries and vanilla ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

hamburger gravy, mashed potatoes, cauliflower/broccoli


----------



## 2twenty2

leftovers - hamburger gravy, mashed potatoes, cauliflower/broccoli


----------



## 2twenty2

spare ribs, french fries, celery sticks and three cheese dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

cabbage rolls, dark rye bread


----------



## eddie5659

Unfortunatly, I defrosted some sausages a day ago, so had to eat them all today.

So, it was some peas and 6 sasuages. Oh, and some ketchup and french mustard


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> So, it was some peas and 6 sasuages. Oh, and some ketchup and french mustard




Pizza and wings later on today


----------



## dotty999

just had sole fillet, potatoes, carrots and peas, cooked the veggies in a steamer as they retain their colour and aren't soggy

too much information I feel!


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese burger, whistle dog, potato salad, macaroni salad, beer


----------



## 2twenty2

roasted chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, creamed peas, apple pie and butterscotch ice cream


----------



## Brigham

I'm still trying to lose weight, so I am having lots of different foods but in small portions. I am torturing my self reading about all the lovely grub on this forum.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> roasted chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy,


ditto but with uncreamed peas.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> ditto but with uncreamed peas.


..


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with julienned vegetables (carrots, turnips, broccoli), rice and Caesar salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

(leftovers) hot chicken sandwich, mashed potatoes, creamed peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak cooked to perfection with corn on the cob and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, baby yukon gold potatoes, spinach, strawberries and icecream


----------



## 2twenty2

steak, baked potato, corn on the cob, caeser salad


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Back..... 

Leftover Lamb roast with baked jacket potatoes, baked beans and peas. 

P.S got a new job


----------



## 2twenty2

CrazyComputerMan said:


> P.S got a new job


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheese, buttery mashed potatoes, tomatoes and pickles. It was delicious.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Stuffed chicken breast with bacon wrapped and vegs with orange sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with julienned carrots, turnip and broccoli and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

potato salad, macaroni salad, garden salad, cheese burger, hot dog.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried sole fillets with yellow beans and garlic/herb rice.


----------



## techo3

Cookiegal said:


> Fried sole fillets with yellow beans and garlic/herb rice.


OMG GARLIC <3 
I wish I could share your dinner. 
I miss the pasta with garlic I had a lot when I was on holiday.

I always have rice with curry for dinner LOL, idk that's just what my family like


----------



## 2twenty2

Garden salad - iceberg lettuce, romaine lettuce, italian tomatoes, english cucumbers, radishes, olives, medium hot peppers
Steak - t-bone medium rare
Baked potato
Fruit salad - strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, gooseberries topped with frozen vanilla yogurt


----------



## dotty999

I enjoy iceberg lettuce and salad with potatoes topped with tuna and salad dressing, tasty!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sautéed chicken livers with green beans and rice.


----------



## dotty999

rice, tuna in sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftovers for us. I'm not feeling motivated to cook, and I'm totally blaming it on the heat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Greek pasta salad, steak, corn on the cob.
Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Farmgirl22

knucklehead said:


> Greek pasta salad, steak, corn on the cob.
> Lemon meringue pie


On second thought, can I come to your house for dinner?  That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Farmgirl22 said:


> On second thought, can I come to your house for dinner?  That sounds amazing!!!


You're welcome anytime Farmgirl22.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple Mustard trout with mixed vegetables, rice, sliced tomatoes, pickles and coleslaw.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Ham sandwiches and mixed fruit.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple slices, carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes, coleslaw and tomatoes.


----------



## Deke40

Bacon & Egg sandwich.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pizza and (hopefully) a Royals game.


----------



## Deke40

String Spaghetti Pie and Bread Pudding with Lemon Sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with mixed vegetables, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Deke40

Lunch today was one of my favorites and easy to fix. Simply tenderize some boneless chicken breasts into pieces. layer them in the bottom of a rectangle
casserole dish, layer in quarter slices of new potatoes. Layer in some fresh green beans. Slice up one half a stick of butter on the vegies. Then sprinkle a packet of zesty italian salad mix. Cover with foil and cook at 350F for 60 minutes. (We usually pre-cook the greens beans for 5 minutes in the microwave, If you like then slightly crunchy skip that part).

Sorry about the long post but this is habit forming. We eat them once a week.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with broccoli and rice.


----------



## Deke40

Yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Deke40 said:


> Yummy.


It was....very.


----------



## Coco767

Potato Salad & Ice Cream


----------



## Deke40

Small bag of Ziggys Chili & Lime Kettle Corn.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with broccoli and rice.


I love simple recipes with few ingredients that can make a tasty dish!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I love simple recipes with few ingredients that can make a tasty dish!


Me too.


----------



## Farmgirl22

We're having burgers, but instead of french fries/chips, we're going to eat our leftover (real!) mashed potatoes with gravy as a side. And green beans, they're my toddler's favorite.


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey mustard salmon with yellow beans, rice, coleslaw, sliced tomatoes and pickles.


----------



## Deke40

Fagoli/Pasta Soup


----------



## Deke40

I don't know the policy on posting recipes on here but this was necessary. My wife had surgery and my daughter made these and brought them over with the Fagaoli/Pasta Soup and Potato/Corn Chowder.

PS-Probably not conducive to an extended lifespan.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast beef with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy with mashed potato, sprouts and carrots


----------



## Farmgirl22

Enchiladas and elote.


----------



## Deke40

Fried chicken and pasta salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

Liver and onions, mashed potatoes, squash


----------



## Deke40

Daughter came through again. 

Shrimp Creole, Shepherds Pie and Chicken Cacciatore.

Think I'm going to have my wife play sick a little longer.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Daughter came through again.
> Shrimp Creole, Shepherds Pie and Chicken Cacciatore.
> *Think I'm going to have my wife play sick a little longer*.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sloppy joes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatballs, julienned carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

No yolk egg noodles topped with cream of chicken soup.
pork chop 
broccoli-cauliflower-carrots


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad with fries


----------



## Deke40

Been waiting all week.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2

shepherds pie and rhubarb / strawberry pie for dessert


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless you're taking pictures of your own meals, let's not turn this into yet another thread full of random images from the Internet please.


----------



## dotty999

so, when I really don't want to cook like today, I have a quick fix, 2 minute cook savoury rice,add a can of drained tuna mixed with sweetcorn topped with sweet and sour sauce, very tasty and lazy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza bread - garlic bread, pizza sauce, pepperoni, bacon, mushrooms, olives, mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pan-fried lamb chops with shredded carrots/turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

I've had my lazy tuna rice dish again today, I so didn't feel like cooking!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> I've had my lazy tuna rice dish again today, I so didn't feel like cooking!


Keep that up and you won't need a thermometer.


----------



## dotty999

what's a thermothingy?


----------



## Cookiegal

You.


----------



## dotty999

Oh I say!


----------



## 2twenty2

lasagna, garlic bread, caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> lasagna, garlic bread, caesar salad


Yummmmm.....


----------



## Cookiegal

Keeping with the Italian theme.....Spaghetti with meat sauce and crusty bread.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yummmmm.....


It was.


----------



## 2twenty2

fajitas, beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with mixed vegetables and risotto.


----------



## 2twenty2

pan fried vegetables, rice, deep fried chicken thighs


----------



## 2twenty2

Penne Bolognaise


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night we had ham with fried pineapple, carrots, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Last night we had ham with fried pineapple, carrots, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti topped with cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken thighs with green beans and Lipton's SideKicks Chicken Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later to-day:
Macaroni mixed with V8 juice, green peppers, xtra lean ground beef.

Garlic bread, garden salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas and mashed potatoes. I call it "simmered beef" because it's really a recipe I found on the Internet for stew but I don't add the vegetables so I just make the beef and rich gravy whch is delicious. I always make enough for about three meals and freeze it so I can serve it "as is" like today or put it over noodles for a "sorta" Beef Bourgignon or add the vegetables and serve it as a stew.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> so I just make the beef and rich gravy


mmmmmmmm that would make nice hot beef sandwiches.


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> that would make nice hot beef sandwiches


Indeed it would.


----------



## 2twenty2

Deep fried wings coated in Franks RedHot buffalo wing sauce.
Pizza bread - garlic bread, pizza sauce, mushrooms, pepperoni, olives, hot peppers, mozzarella cheese.


----------



## dotty999

lemon sole fillet with sprouts, green beans and mashed potato


----------



## Cookiegal

Honey mustard salmon with broccoli and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today

Beer battered pollock, rice, mixed veggies, coleslaw


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole, brown beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken souvlaki with yellow beans and Knorr Sidekicks Creamy Chicken Fusilli Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today from the slow cooker:

beef stew - beef, beef stock, carrots, onions, green beans, celery, peas, baby potatoes, garlic


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded pork chops with onion soup gravy, yellow beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices along with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy. It was melt in your mouth tender and delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts, chips, pretzels, cheezies, pepperoni, kielbasa, beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with yellow beans and curried rice.


----------



## dotty999

dined out at an all you can eat buffet so had a bit of everything!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's going to be Mac 'n Cheese with a side of coleslaw.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with green beans and rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm planning to try this recipe from the Kitchn, but I'm still not sure what to serve with it. Maybe just a salad? Sometimes I feel like I have to make elaborate meals with multiple sides, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Cookiegal

They look good Becca. Maybe I'll try them. Perhaps serve with angel hair pasta tossed in garlic/oil and a light vegetable like zucchini? Here's my recipe if you want to try it. It looks complicated but it's really not. It all cooks very quickly at the last minute before serving.

*Angel Hair Pasta with Garlic, Herbs and Parmesan*

8 ounces (225 grams) angel hair pasta
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 tsp. dried Rosemary
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
1-1/2 tsp. dried parsley
3 cloves of crushed garlic
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. (1 Tbsp salt for every 2 quarts of water).

While the water is heating, heat the olive oil in a small saucepan on medium heat. Add the garlic, rosemary, thyme, oregano and parsley to the oil. Cook for one minute then remove from heat.

The angel hair pasta will cook in about 3 minutes once it starts, so get everything ready. Once the water is at a rolling boil, add the pasta. Cook at a rolling boil until al dente. Drain the pasta and rinse briefly with cold water, just enough to stop the cooking, but not so much as to make the pasta cold. The pasta should still be quite warm.

Place pasta in a large bowl. Pour herbed garlic sauce over the pasta and gently toss to combine. Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over the pasta and gently toss to combine.

Serve immediately as a side dish. Reheats well if you make ahead. Serves 4 as a side dish.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thanks CG! I have bought something similar in a box, and my kiddos love it, so I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. It's really tasty and goes well with Veal Parmigiana too and many other things of course.

Please let me know if you do try it.


----------



## dotty999

home made chips, chicken kiev, garden peas and buttered carrots


----------



## Farmgirl22

Uh, since last night got all kinds of crazy and we crammed leftover pizza into our mouths right before the kiddos' bedtime, see yesterday's supper for what we're going to have tonight.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple Chicken with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 2 hours >

roast beef, horse radish, gravy, garlic mashed potatoes, mixed vegetables, sweet mixed pickles


----------



## Cookiegal

Roast what?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Roast what?


beef


----------



## Cookiegal

Thought so. What cut do you buy?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Not sure what our plans are for the evening. If we're home, it's probably going to be leftover spaghetti and meatballs from the other night. If we're not...pizza? We always opt for as cheap as possible when we eat out, restaurants are too expensive, especially in the current farm economy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Thought so. What cut do you buy?


That one happened to be a sirloin tip


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> That one happened to be a sirloin tip


Yummmm.....


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yummmm.....




Later to-day - (left overs) hot beef sandwich, garlic mashed potatoes, mixed vegetables


----------



## Flrman1

Rack of ribs. Slow cooked on the grill!


----------



## 2twenty2

Lazy to-day. Ordering out.

KFC


----------



## Farmgirl22

I have a ton of deli ham in the fridge that needs to be eaten, so we'll either have ham and cheese or Monte Cristo sandwiches. Mostly it will depend on what time we finally get around to eating. Does anyone else feel like the fall is the busiest time of the year?


----------



## 2twenty2

turkey, dressing, ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, mixed vegetables, pumpkin pie, ice cream, apple cider


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veggies with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple Mustard Trout with rice and broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese. Delish.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Maple Mustard Trout with rice and broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese. Delish.


mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dotty999

tuna and sweetcorn with egg fried rice and chili sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

#2, a #4, small wonton soup and an order of fried chicken wings


----------



## 2twenty2

broasted chicken, potato wedges, coleslaw


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in gravy, mashed potato and veggies


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dotty999

liver and onions in a rich gravy, mashed potato, sprouts and carrots


----------



## 2twenty2

Later to-day - veal parmesan, spaghetti, four cheese sauce, garlic bread, caesar salad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yesterday was sooooo cold here that I made a comforting and hearty beef stew with crusty bread. 

Tonight I think it will just be spaghetti.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yesterday was sooooo cold here that I made a comforting and hearty beef stew with crusty bread.


----------



## Deke40

Big pot of Texas chili.


----------



## eddie5659

Mine wasn't very exciting...just salad from Morrisons (pick your own selection).

Oh, and some mince pies from the party on Friday at work. Apparently, not many like them, so I grabbed a box for home


----------



## 2twenty2

Deke40 said:


> Big pot of Texas chili.


 I love chili


----------



## eddie5659

Well, tonight was a simple dish as I was home late.

Salmon fish cakes and peas


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today - beer battered pollok, fries, cole slaw,


----------



## 2twenty2

Turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, salad, squash, carrots, pickles, pie, frozen yogurt, whipped cream, rum, beer, vodka, rye, gin, wine, coffee, tea, biscuits, mixed nuts, cheese, crackers, apple cider


----------



## eddie5659

knucklehead said:


> Turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, salad, squash, carrots, pickles, pie, frozen yogurt, whipped cream, rum, beer, vodka, rye, gin, wine, coffee, tea, biscuits, mixed nuts, cheese, crackers, apple cider


What the? All in one sitting? 

I had chicken (can't stand turkey as its dry), roasted parsnips, carrots, potatoes, brussel sprouts, gravey. Then Yule log and some wine


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> What the? All in one sitting?




Some of it spread out over a few hours


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> spread out over a few hours


And I'm sure you were too for several more after that.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> And I'm sure you were too for several more after that.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot roast beef sandwich with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Coco767

BBQ pizza,popcorn,diet coke.


----------



## KITTvsKARR

I'm having a girl over for a second date, and I'm going to prepare sous vide filet mignon and a fresh salad with homemade bleu cheese dressing. I'm also going to have some locally made pimento cheese & crackers out for a snack. And some Moonlight Meadery berry mead for dessert.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spanish rice-a-roni, kielbasa, broccoli,


----------



## dotty999

vegetable soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Stew - beef, potatoes, carrots, peas, onion, barley, celery


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef, potato salad, mixed vegatables


----------



## RT

Pot roast with potatoes, carrots, celery, garlic and onions....
oddly it's neither cooked in a pot nor roasted..more like oven braised.
Half way through = the house smells good! Using the smoke alarm as a timer...when it goes off should be done in 10 more minutes


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Using the smoke alarm as a timer...when it goes off should be done in 10 more minutes




southern fried chicken, brown rice, corn


----------



## dotty999

chocolate!


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, potatoes, squash


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> chocolate!


Hey, when in doubt that's a good place to start! 

Delivered pizza.


----------



## 2twenty2

spareribs, spanish rice, salad


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Hey, when in doubt that's a good place to start!
> 
> Delivered pizza.


probably same again tonight!


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza, wings, beer


----------



## RT

knucklehead said:


> pizza, wings, beer


That sounds good to me 

Mine is left over pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night we had a roast pork tenderloin rubbed with spices and garlic along with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy. It was so juicy, tender and delicious.


----------



## Cookiegal

Part 2.....followed by some delicious roast pork sandwiches for lunch today.


----------



## RT

Both Part 1 and Part 2 sounds mighty good to me Karen!

But today 03-07-2017 in the US is National Pancake Day (who ever proclaims this stuff I do not know), but if ever I needed an excuse to also cook up some bacon... today's the day! 

Nothing wrong with breakfast for dinner!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Nothing wrong with breakfast for dinner!


----------



## RT

Had a Dinner Delivered type service bring some BBQ. I usually make my own, but...

Sliced beef brisket, a generous portion of pulled pork and 1/2 chicken...baked beans and home made hush puppies.
The brisket was melt in your mouth tender, just the right amount of smoke, nice spice to the sauce, but not hot.
This was a large enough portion to last me for 3 meals...and I didn't have to do a thing besides click and pay!


----------



## 2twenty2

liver, onions, mashed potatoes, broccoli


----------



## RT

knucklehead said:


> liver, onions, mashed potatoes, broccoli


yum! One of my comfort meals there! 
...but peas instead of broccoli in my case


----------



## dotty999

chocolate


----------



## ekim68

Mediterranean Pizza with home-made pizza dough.....


----------



## 2twenty2

bbq chicken, rice, salad


----------



## 2twenty2

later today -

lasagna, italian sausage, caesar salad, garlic toast, diet cola


----------



## 2twenty2

pork chops, fried potatoes, brussel sprouts, pickles, diet cola


----------



## dotty999

stir fried chicken with veggies


----------



## 2twenty2

later today - Ham, scalloped potatoes, peas, carrots
- frozen strawberry yogurt


----------



## Deke40

Salmon patties, blackeyed peas with snaps, squash, beets, candied jalapeños and salsa. Blue Bell Ice Cream Cone ice cream latter.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana and angel hair pasta tossed in olive oil, herbs, garlic and parmesan with steamed julienned carrots and turnips. It was delish.


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon with salad and tomatoes with a small slice of cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Deke40

Sunday after church.

Rump roast, potatoes, carrots, rice/gravy and beets.


----------



## dotty999

salmon salad with potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef, scalloped potatoes, carrots, pickled beets.


----------



## 2twenty2

bangers and mash, onion gravy, peas


----------



## dotty999

tuna pasta salad


----------



## TheEnders

I am going to get Pizza again and again because that is the only thing that i could find around.


----------



## RT

I made a variation of Steak Dianne tonight and to my surprise, it turned out to be quite good


----------



## andrea1

Antipasto


----------



## RT

andrea1 said:


> Antipasto


Love that sort of thing, bellisimo! but it's really hard for me to pronounce "Anti-pasto " without using a Boris Karloff style accent  

Made Chicken Piccata again, fairly easy and quite tasty.Home made chicken stock, fresh lemon and some capers ( + splash of white wine) = sauce goodness for a simple sauteed chicken breast.


----------



## andrea1

RT said:


> Love that sort of thing, bellisimo! but it's really hard for me to pronounce "Anti-pasto " without using a Boris Karloff style accent
> 
> Made Chicken Piccata again, fairly easy and quite tasty.Home made chicken stock, fresh lemon and some capers ( + splash of white wine) = sauce goodness for a simple sauteed chicken breast.


Chicken and lemon...Hmm.. That is something new for me have to try it


----------



## RT

andrea1 said:


> Chicken and lemon...Hmm.. That is something new for me have to try it


It's a classic combination, do try it! Chicken and lemon also works on the grill, but that's another thing...
Here's an informative video (tempered with Chef John's sense of humor): Chicken Piccata. 
I also added chicken stock (after the wine reduction, 'cause I had made a batch recently...) Adjust ingredient portions to your taste for the amount servings you need...because that's just you, cooking 

Tonight for me was Smoky Mountain Chicken, grill-smoked breast with barbecue sauce, topped with a slice of ham and cheese (pepper jack this time.) Grilled corn on the cob, and a grilled whole sweet onion. Good stuff!


----------



## valis

my ex-wife was a heckuva good cook, with the eternal exception of lemon chicken. She would _always _add waaaaay too much lemon. One time it was so dang tart even the dog wouldn't eat it.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

torpedo shrimp, lobster, seafood sauce, garlic butter, fries


----------



## RT

knucklehead said:


> torpedo shrimp, lobster, seafood sauce, garlic butter, fries


Umm you're making me jealously hungry now!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hamburg gravy, whipped potatoes, squash


----------



## RT

Meat loaf, mashed potato w/gravy, green beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with rice. :0


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad


----------



## RT

A French dip style sandwich with au jous, , fries.
(umm yeah, this time it was take out, good though!)


----------



## Coco767

Chicken,Rice, and salad


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ Ribs and rice.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Veal Parmigiana with rice. :0


Veal Parmigiana


----------



## Cookiegal

Copy cat Harry!


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with rice and peas and a sliver of cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## dotty999

lovely weather so it's tuna salad today!


----------



## RT

Venison, fried okra, garden tomatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with salad and another sliver of cheesecake.


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza, wings, beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Cabbage rolls with rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, potatoes, barley, carrots, celery, peas, onions, onion soup mix, beef broth.


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ chicken breast with Caesar Salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

skinless chicken thighs in barbecue sauce, potatoes, mixed vegetables, black cherry frozen yogurt.


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Macaroni and cheese, fresh out of the box.  I know, the shame. I just didn't feel like cooking anything tonight.


----------



## dotty999

I feel that way every day!

I've bought a bowl of mixed salad and will add tuna and mayo and that's dinner sorted!


----------



## Cookiegal

I swear with all the tuna you eat you should have thermometers in your eyeballs.


----------



## Cookiegal

98.6 ways to prepare tuna!


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I swear with all the tuna you eat you should have thermometers in your eyeballs.


I love tuna salad and I've bought more so it will be on the menu again tomorrow, watch this space!


----------



## 2twenty2

stir fried vegetables, rice.


----------



## dotty999

salad... with salmon!


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon (baked in tin foil) with carrots, rice and salad.


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad with baked potato for a change


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## dotty999

I really did I cannot lie!


----------



## 2twenty2

Potato salad, macaroni salad, hamburger, sausage on a bun, pickles, olives, onions, tomatoes, cucumbers, ketchup, mustard and relish.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yum.....sounds good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yes it was. Spent the day at my sister's place. Her cooking is way better than mine. She makes the best potato and macaroni salad around.


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat loaf pizza style (Mozarella cheese on top) with broccoli and rice.


----------



## dotty999

I daren't say what I had again!


----------



## Cookiegal

I wonder.....hmmmmm.........nope, haven't a clue.


----------



## dotty999

I cannot lie, for some reason I only want to eat tuna salad lately!


----------



## Cookiegal

It must be your mercury cravings.


----------



## dotty999

didn't give that a thought!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'd be only concerned if you start glowing in the dark. 

BBQ chicken with Caesar salad.


----------



## dotty999

I'm not saying what I had, I just can't!


----------



## Cookiegal

I swear your skin's looking a bit scaly these days. Moisturize!


----------



## dotty999

cheeky monkey!  today I'm having pasta salad!


----------



## eddie5659

Home late, as I was at the dentist, so just had some mackeral. Not very adventurous, but still tasty


----------



## dotty999

I quite like smoked mackerel though I don't eat it often, it's one of those fish I need to be in the mood to eat


----------



## eddie5659

Yep, it has that taste that if you're not feeling right, its a no-no.


----------



## 2twenty2

cabbage rolls, garlic bread


----------



## dotty999

quiché salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's chicken pot pie with rice.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> quiché salad


Do mean accompanied with a salad, or just thrown all together in gay abandon? 

Chili Cheese dogs here, my Dr said I wasn't getting enough sodium nitrite


----------



## dotty999

you know I'm famous for my salads, they're a work of art!

Today it will be tuna salad with all the trimmings including sweet beetroot and silverskin onions, totally lush!


----------



## Cookiegal

Ravioli stuffed with ricotta cheese and spinach. I must admit, not homemade, but it's the first time I tried pre-cooked pasta and it was actually very good.


----------



## 2twenty2

hashbrown patties, prebattered frozen cod all baked to nice and crispy.
coleslaw, mixed vegetables.


----------



## eddie5659

Just had a nice stew, full of meat (beef), all types of veg etc. And now having a cuppa (tea) and a chocolate torte


----------



## dotty999

chocolate!


----------



## Cookiegal

Now you're talking!


----------



## dotty999

I was greedy, ate two bars!


----------



## RT

What, chocolate again! Well I hope it made you feel better  

Giving a try at a corn pudding type thing, never made it myself before. With BBQ ribs and potato salad, so at least two things will be good for sure!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Giving a try at a corn pudding type thing, never made it myself before. With BBQ ribs and potato salad, so at least two things will be good for sure!


Sounds good RT.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked Honey Dijon Salmon, broccoli and cauliflower with cheddar cheese on top and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Surf 'n Turf (filet mignon and garlic shrimp) with rice. Not a vegetable in sight. Yummmmm.......it was delishus.


----------



## dotty999

pasta and tuna salad

followed by chocolate!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot roast beef sandwich, mashed potatoes, peas, garden salad


----------



## RT

Sloppy Joes, potato chips, pickles....
probably followed by a peach cobbler.


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas, rice and coleslaw.


----------



## dotty999

pasta in tomato sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

v8 juice, ground beef, green/red peppers, onions, macaroni all mixed together (goulash)


----------



## dotty999

chicken salad


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> goulash


aka "slop". 

No, seriously, it sounds really good. Those kinds of meals are sometimes the best ones.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> chicken salad


All the tuna are breathing a sigh of relief these past two days.


----------



## dotty999

they've had a reprieve but they're not safe tomorrow!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> aka "slop".


LOL


----------



## dotty999

well it'll be short lived cos it's on the menu tonight!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

"Slop" That is what I call me soup/chowder.

Corn, peas, green beans, sliced potatoes, mushrooms, crumbled bacon, cream, flower (to thicken), and cut up Lil smokies links.

I was going to call it hagus but that was taken.


----------



## dotty999

I've started a healthy eating regime, salads all the way!


----------



## Cookiegal

Spinach and cheese thin crust pizza à la frozen but it's really, really good.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> All the tuna are breathing a sigh of relief these past two days.


As are all the chocolates in nearby stores! 



knucklehead said:


> v8 juice, ground beef, green/red peppers, onions, macaroni all mixed together (goulash)


Mr K. Head, I call it goulash too. Not really accurate, perhaps, but what ever. (Culinary terms differ across the globe.)
One of my staples, cooked from scratch...it's a comfort food for me. But it MUST be served with cornbread! Else I won't cook it.
So sometimes doesn't workout when I'm lazy, or ingredient poor, but I crave it at times 

Well not all tuna are safe, tonight. Me = tuna salad sandwich(es)!


----------



## simian

Pasta asta la Pasta carbonara ala j0ker


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio veggie deluxe rising crust pizza (adding green olives and more cheese) and wings with Franks "RedHot" buffalo wing sauce and beer later today


----------



## simian

Rice Fiesta ala joker.

Long grain rice cooked just below al dente, added and mixed to of a fried finely chopped onion with added pattypan flesh squares (green variety of patty pan, home grown), chopped garlic, some small diced beef, small chopped spicy chourico, chicken stock, paprika and spicy paprika, some white wine to deglase the pot and peas of course, cant forget the peas and walla.

Salt to taste., mmmm

Invented while cooking, should last for another meal and taste even better.


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> As are all the chocolates in nearby stores!
> 
> Mr K. Head, I call it goulash too. Not really accurate, perhaps, but what ever. (Culinary terms differ across the globe.)
> One of my staples, cooked from scratch...it's a comfort food for me. But it MUST be served with cornbread! Else I won't cook it.
> So sometimes doesn't workout when I'm lazy, or ingredient poor, but I crave it at times
> 
> Well not all tuna are safe, tonight. Me = tuna salad sandwich(es)!


chocolate was on the menu today for an afternoon snack!


----------



## simian

Chocolate? Where is that number for the exorcist gone... Let me reach for a cross... damm Im an atheist.


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad with baked potato


----------



## Cookiegal

Stopped for a quick hamburger and fries on the way home. I don't eat that type of thing very often and it was very good.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't have thought you were into junk food


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not, as I said, I don't eat that type of thing very often.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm not, as I said, I don't eat that type of thing very often.


Right now kinda wishing for that sorta thing 

Have you ever decided to depart from a recipe/technique... something tried and true, a cook you know that works for you almost every time? Try to change it up a bit and it doesn't work as you thought...well, that's me tonight. Hey ho...
My departure took waaay too long, and was rather disappointing in the end. Better luck next time, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Guess I'll end the meal "à la Dotty" - this to say with chocolate!
Be it in bar form or a hot drink (with marshmallows) I'll likely add a slash of Irish Whiskey


----------



## dotty999

breaking news! I've stopped eating chocolate! Today I'm having chicken salad followed by fresh fruit


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Have you ever decided to depart from a recipe/technique... something tried and true, a cook you know that works for you almost every time? Try to change it up a bit and it doesn't work as you thought...well, that's me tonight.


Yes I have but they generally do work out well. I often look for recipes online but will get several versions of the same dish and make my own adjustments.


----------



## eddie5659

A nice thai curry


----------



## Cookiegal

Tender simmered beef with green beans and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled roast beef sandwich, fried potatoes, brussels sprouts


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> breaking news! I've stopped eating chocolate! Today I'm having chicken salad followed by fresh fruit


Stopped? I just think you're taking a break  
Maybe you'll soon be in the mood for more when you see *Mike's (ekim68) video* 

Had Cornish hens on the grill with a savory orange sauce, rice pilaf, and bourbon glazed carrots. 'Twas good!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Had Cornish hens


That is something I haven't had for a while.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ribs and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade vegetable soup - camble's vegetable broth, can of garlic flavored tomatoes, green beans, peas, carrots, barley, no yolk egg noodles.
tuna sandwich - lettuce, sweet pickles.


----------



## dotty999

I must say I'm almost craving chocolate but haven't given in to temptation!

healthy fish and mushy peas


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today

Rib roast (not prime ), baby potatoes, carrots, squash


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad


----------



## RT

Chicken Hot Wings...turned out hotter than expected, but very good , tried out a new spice blend...(wipes brow, and goes for a cold beverage, smiling and crying...!)


----------



## RT

knucklehead said:


> Later today
> 
> Rib roast (not prime ), baby potatoes, carrots, squash


Yum! Want that now! 
Have $100 gift card to a local grocery, and I plan to use it for a rib roast!
Won't be prime, as such, which is usually reserved for high end restaurants and specific mail order vendors = $$$$, but it will be improperly labeled as prime rib in the store.
That's OK, if I don't screw it up, it'll be guuud!
Actually waiting for the sale on such that comes in November - December.


----------



## RT

So it's around 5 AM when I started cooking...so why post at such an early hour in this dinner thread?
Anticipation, my friends.
I wanted good old fashioned banana pudding, so starting off with home made vanilla wafers, something I have considered.
But store bought vanilla wafers nowadays do not taste like what your grandma bought...there is no longer have real vanilla in them, but commonly used is vanillin, a flavouring agent used in a lot of stuff. But it's not the real vanilla.
Never made this before, but always have vanilla sugar (infused from actual vanilla bean pods) on hand at all times - the pods seem to last forever... 

So the assembly of the batter was pretty easy, the hard part was scooping onto the baking sheet, sticky stuff...
so the odd miss-shapen cookies ended up kinda flowing together as they baked, but still golden brown and delicious.
I'm calling them Mammatus Wafers, because they sort of look like the mammatus clouds  Texture certainly less dense than store bought.
Doesn't matter, they will soon go into a home made custard with banana and a baked meringue topping.

Just wondering if banana pudding is going to be my breakfast lunch and diner \


----------



## dotty999

good job I'm sitting down or I swear I'd have fallen to the floor seeing you here at this time!


----------



## RT

Dotty you never know when I might be falling, sitting or standing 
Pretty sure I'll have a nap before finishing that recipe!


----------



## dotty999

well I'd love to be standing right now instead of almost but not quite hardly falling over constantly!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> well I'd love to be standing right now instead of almost but not quite hardly falling over constantly!


you _almost _got it right....it's_ almost nearly, but not quite hardly, _
And I hope you don't fall over, because trust me, it's no fun at all!
Been there, done that!


----------



## dotty999

I say tomhato you say tomaytow and so it goes on 

I think it will be salad yet again today as I have a fridge full 0f lettuce and other greenery that needs using up


----------



## RT

Oh I see... you say 'mater, I say 'mater...
I know for a fact you make an excellent salad!
Not sure if I'm going finish up the "nanner pudding" at this time... my boy came by and tried the cookies, pronounced them as excellent. 
Need something more substantial atm
Would be cool if you (Dotty) and Knucklehead and Cookiegal and moi could collaborate on a meal menu...
even cooler if we all dine together, but that's not likely to happen... _sigh._..
just a passing thought .

Meanwhile, back on topic, looks like a microwaved lasagna is in my very near future...


----------



## dotty999

today just for a change  salad, baked potato, tuna and beetroot


----------



## RT

Hey Dotty, also had a baked potato tonight, with buttery sour cream goodness atop...
But also had a rather nice Porterhouse steak to go along with it 
Crusty on the outsidide, yet tender, pink and juicy within.. I didn't have a proper Porter to go with it, but had some Guinness, close enough!

I feared I was going to screw it up, starting a charcoal fire after midnight or so, in the dark...perhaps the full moon was favoring me this one time...?
Umm thank goodness for headlamps, something I used to consider geeky/nerdy but turns out to be the best invention since shirt pockets! 

Too bad I couldn't share this with you fellow beef lovers, (and think most of you are), believe you'd like it, I gladly would share,...anyway y'all come over, be glad to share my table with ye anytime!


----------



## dotty999

I seem to have become addicted to tuna! I've had it with salad and baked potato almost every day! I rarely eat red meat these days, gotta watch my cholesterol levels which has helped me to eat much healthier meals and feel better too


----------



## RT

Always glad to hear you feel better than you were, Dotty!
Red meat is a rare treat for me nowadays, though I come up with something made of lean ground beef more often than I should, but that thar steak I mentioned will likely feed me for 3 days I reckon, it was a beast without hooves!
And soon there will be wild caught salmon in the market...yeah it's better than farmed, and more costly, of course, but really worth it in my humble opine!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not really a fishy person though if it's disguised in batter or breadcrumbs and doesn't have bones I'll give it a go 

Nearly 5pm so thinking what will I have? I know, I'll fling a potato in the microwave and yep! you've guessed it, tuna and salad with cheesy coleslaw, what a tasty mixture!


----------



## RT

{~bad word, there be bad words here! ~}
I know one is not allowed to curse on TSG but I had dinner disaster!
[~insert more bad words of my choice here~] At the moment, by golly, and gosh darn it, I'd make a sailor blush...

Dropped it all on the floor, [~even more bad words~] and of course it all landed perfectly upside down, on the carpet, what a mess! 
and [~insert the bad words of _your_ choice here if it's ever happened to you~]
It was a nice portion of the steak and 'tater I made last night, warmed up ever so gently so as not to overcook...haven't had a better steak than this one in a long while, so was looking forward to it. [~so even more bad words~] ... guess it'll be cold cereal this eve...or maybe just gobs of candy and vodka...[~end of bad words....maybe...~]

Dotty, let me tell you something one of my favorite chefs once told...maybe just a story, but he said there was a woman who ate tuna for lunch every single day for years (7 or 17, I forget) and died from lead/mercury poisoning ( there's a bit of both in most big fish these days), the moral being there's no way to die in good health....
the real point being one should have a variety of foods, so change your protein out now and then my deary! 
Don't mean to bum you out, still pissed off at dropping dinner...
Oh Em Gee, i got away with a bad word!


----------



## dotty999

where's Cookie when she's needed!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> where's Cookie when she's needed!


Shush! I'm busy playing games.


----------



## dotty999

I wouldn't have guessed!


----------



## eddie5659

Fish pie


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, twice-baked potato and julienned carrots and turnips.


----------



## dotty999

chicken and stuffing salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night (forgot to post it) was another surf and turf, rib eye steak with garlic butterfly shrimp and coleslaw.


----------



## dotty999

sounds yummy! my fridge is stocked with so much salad I'll be eating it for days!


----------



## 2twenty2

later today.....

pizza, chicken wings, caesar salad, diet cola


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> later today.....
> 
> pizza, chicken wings, caesar salad, *diet cola*


Well ya gotta make allowances now and then 
I'd be having a beer with that menu  

It's fish sticks and tater tots from the freezer here, no beer _>sigh<_


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with Caesar Salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I'd be having a beer with that menu


I would too but my medication says no


----------



## dotty999

it's another nice day so yep, it'll be salad again with baked potato and..tuna!


----------



## RT

Dunno what...woke up with a toothache...  ... prolly soup... no chocolate for me today!


----------



## dotty999

I've given up eating chocolate!
I've changed my mind about dinner, can't be bothered preparing a salad, gonna do one of my shortcuts, fresh chicken in curry sauce with rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken in gravy with stuffing, rice and peas.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with broccoli and Gratin Dauphinois potatoes (à la frozen but still tasty).


----------



## 2twenty2

ham steak, potato salad, carrots


----------



## RT

Spent a good part of the day doing nothing more than infusing some good olive oil with fresh garlic, lemon zest, fresh rosemary and some black peppercorns...really not much involved during the infusing - very low heat, an hour or two and let it all sit till cool.
strain and filter (uh. that part takes a while too, the way I did it) All in preparation for 1/2 chicken, marinated overnight in such, with a few extra spices and herbs. That'll be tomorrow's charcoal grill bait 

Tonight, likely a small frozen lasagna, with some extra grated Parmesan-Regginano cheese. Seems waste of good cheese, but I like it, with a scant pinch of hot red pepper flakes


----------



## RT

Hmm = A success and a failure, with another "partial" failure close by, but the success was the most unexpected.
Left the chicken in the marinade too long, and had also added a bit too much of some illogical things to my intended result.
But live and learn! The chicken was totally unappetizing - visually, but tender, tasty and juicy, with crisp skin...though the skin looked burnt, it wasn't at all, just a result of the marinade ingredients giving a darker color over time...

The fails were my side dishes,  which are staples for me, should have nailed them, but simply didn't work out this time...)

Uhmmm, my friends, sometimes I feel like I'm saying too much, going on too much in this thread...everyone else just posts a rather short "here's what I had..." thingy, and be done.
Be jealous, or be hungry!  

The reason I follow this thread is you all give me ideas at times, and sometimes I twist them, because I don't know how you made your particular dish... cuz you folks rarely mention the details. All I know is sometimes I want what you are having, and if I can't have that, I'll do sommat a bit different. Always interested in different menus and preparations, so there.
Perhaps I will conform to the more established format in the future, ..... , or not.


----------



## Cookiegal

I used to post some recipes but lately I haven't felt much like cooking and have been cheating by buying ready-made stuff (I know....the shame). The problem is, some of it's delicious and a lot less trouble. Hopefully I'll get back on track over the winter because I never did cook that much in the summer time. 

For instance, I'm buying cooked BBQ chicken at the grocery and for under $10.00 I get four meals out of it and don't have to mess around with raw chicken so much. I especially enjoy it in the summer because I use the white meat in salads a lot.

I don't see any issue with elaborating or asking for peoples' recipes if they're willing to post them.


----------



## 2twenty2

spinach lasagna, garlic bread, caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

That sounds yummy.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I used to post some recipes but lately I haven't felt much like cooking and have been cheating by buying ready-made stuff (I know....the shame). The problem is, some of it's delicious and a lot less trouble. ~~


No shame in that, but to perhaps a real chef...and then it depends on how health conscience one is. Often do that sorta thing, and some things I simply prefer for convenience sake. In fact I sometimes use a "Dinner Delivered" type service that will go a real restaurant and bring it to ye - for a price - Some days absolutely worth it to me!
I like to cook, esp outdoors, but hate to clean up...and sometimes don't feel like lifting a finger. I bet more than one of us here sometimes resorts to whatever falls out of the freezer, or whatever you have that is the easiest 
When I post it's mostly stuff I actually cook, if not - might mention it in passing...



Cookiegal said:


> I don't see any issue with elaborating or asking for peoples' recipes if they're willing to post them.


There was a thread here, a long time ago, where folks posted recipes, it got rather long as I recall. And I doubt that many that participated actually tried another's recipe. Seems many were just copied and pasted from a website, and that fine's if that's the recipe they used.
As Julia Child said _"No recipe is set in stone,"_ and I believe that*, like to experiment and be delighted, or ummm, sometimes just have to throw it out, _*then*_ see what falls out of the freezer, _hey-ho_...better luck next time 

(*Except for baking*)


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Spent a good part of the day doing nothing more than infusing some good olive oil with fresh garlic, lemon zest, fresh rosemary and some black peppercorns...


you really need to get out more!

I made a pan of lobbies, great winter warmer and very tasty


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> you really need to get out more!


Hey, that infusing part was easy, didn't have to much to do except wait....and wait...
Yeah, yeah I know, but hard get out when one is in the upper portion of the proverbial sewage estuary, without visible means of propulsion... 
(_i.e, _truck broke again. ;(

Nonetheless, had a very nice grilled steak and baked potato this eve!


----------



## dotty999

I always said you had a way with words!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I always said you had a way with words!


Only if ya read and pay attention!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> There was a thread here, a long time ago, where folks posted recipes, it got rather long as I recall. And I doubt that many that participated actually tried another's recipe.


I'm sure you're right about that. The thread still exists but seems this one would be more relevant these days.

When looking for a recipe on the Internet I generally look at several different ones for the same dish and them take something from each and come up with my own version and it usually works out very well.

Tonight it was Baton Rouge BBQ ribs and rice.


----------



## dotty999

cheese and worcester sauce on toast


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## dotty999

what's shocking about that? it's a Brit favourite


----------



## Cookiegal

You know no offense intended Dotty and everyone has different tastes so I respect that you like it.  I do use it in cooking but alone on toast like that, I don't think I could stomach it. What's even worse for me though is that balsamic stuff. I went to a dinner once where everyone had a bowl on the table to dip their bread in and the smell was making me sick. Anytime I see a recipe that has the word "balsamic" I skip to the next one.


----------



## dotty999

different strokes for different folks  I love cheese topped with french mustard either on toast or as a sandwich, you wont want to know what goes into my stir fry dishes!


----------



## Grey03

Chicken Adobo (Filipino food , you must try )


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> cheese and worcester sauce on toast


That sounds suspiciously like Welsh Rarebit....but I believe some beer/ale is required


----------



## RT

Grey03 said:


> Chicken Adobo (Filipino food , you must try )


Recently bought some Adobo seasoning, don't know if it's same thing as mentioned....I actually thought it a Mexican/Latin spice blend (?),haven't used it yet, but willing to try 'bout anything.


----------



## Grey03

RT said:


> Recently bought some Adobo seasoning, don't know if it's same thing as mentioned....I actually thought it a Mexican/Latin spice blend (?),haven't used it yet, but willing to try 'bout anything.


I really don't know where it came from , but i think when the spaniards colonized us. They also bring that recipe here. And Filipino's changed some recipes. We dont use that "Seasoning". You can check it here http://panlasangpinoy.com/2009/03/09/filipino-food-chicken-adobo-recipe/


----------



## Grey03

Hey guys, have you tried eating "Balut" ?


----------



## RT

. thanks Grey03! I see Adobo varies from one culture to the other, what you posted looks rather tasty!

balut? Nope, looks like raw oysters with a side of egg, but I'm just guessing that it tastes better than it looks... (but I love raw oysters ...)


----------



## Grey03

RT said:


> balut? Nope, looks like raw oysters with a side of egg, but I'm just guessing that it tastes better than it looks... (but I love raw oysters ...


I can't tell you what it really taste, unless you try it  It is one of the famous street foods here (MUST TRY)
It's a premature duck egg which is 16 , 18 and 21days . It's up to you what you will chose to eat


----------



## RT

Benjo, your comments have enlightening me...it's always good to hear another perspective on things, given the world is such a large place, and cultures may be far apart physically, but the technology exists where we share ideas over thousands of miles...
Just want to thank you for participating here, umm, street foods are one of things I think you must be in the country, or nation and on the streets, to experience. For they can be awesome!

I don't get around much anymore, cheers my friend!


----------



## Grey03

Your welcome RT  Just want to let you know about some of the delicious foods here 
I really enjoyed this community eventhough i even don't know you guys.



> umm, street foods are one of things I think you must be in the country, or nation and on the streets, to experience. For they can be awesome!


Yes it is 

And also i am interested about your foods. As i am reading your previous posts. Hoping that i will be able to taste one of them soon


----------



## Cookiegal

Balut looks like something growing in a petri dish.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> That sounds yummy.


Yep. I don't make lasagna with meat anymore. I prefer spinach instead.


----------



## Grey03

Cookiegal said:


> Balut looks like something growing in a petri dish.


 Maybe it looks like that but you will like it when you taste it


----------



## RT

Chicken Cordon Bleu (frozen, but it was perfectly fresh upon freezing  and glazed carrots.

(no...I baked it from a frozen state...gosh one would not eat a Cordon Bleu Popsicle


----------



## Grey03

BBQ ( Head , feet and wings of chicken )


----------



## RT

I agree very much with the wing part,
....head and feet - I'd save for a chicken stock ( well maybe not the head)


----------



## dotty999

I cannot eat anything that has eyes or bones or looks like an animal, just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Grey03

dotty999 said:


> I cannot eat anything that has eyes or bones or looks like an animal


Haha why dotty? It's tasty 



RT said:


> .head and feet - I'd save for a chicken stock ( well maybe not the head)


You haven't try eating head of a chicken RT? Or it's intestines ?


----------



## dotty999

the idea of eating kidneys or liver is just offal!


----------



## Grey03

Hahaha ! Why not try to eat those Dotty ?


----------



## dotty999

oh nooooo!

had a tasty pasta salad with tuna,


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I cannot eat anything that has eyes or bones or looks like an animal, just thought I'd mention it


Most everything you've eaten, protien-wise, once had an eye and a bone 
...even that tuna...



dotty999 said:


> the idea of eating kidneys or liver is just offal!


Cheeky girl!


----------



## RT

Grey03 said:


> ~~~
> You haven't try eating head of a chicken RT? Or it's intestines ?


Not yet, but there very few parts of a pig I wouldn't eat 
(properly prepared)


----------



## SawyerOrtiz41

I'm making burgers for dinner tonight. You can never go wrong with burgers! All the fixins, of course.


----------



## Cookiegal

I thought I took a container of my homemade simmered beef out for supper but once it thawed out and I went to heat it up it turned out to be all simmer and no beef.  It was just the leftover gravy that I had from the last time. So I thawed out some cooked chicken breast and had that in the beef gravy with mixed vegetables and rice and it was delicious.


----------



## dotty999

salad bowl with ..... tuna!


----------



## 2twenty2

cornish hen, rice, mixed vegetables.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> cornish hen, rice, mixed vegetables.


 Sooo, inspired you with my earlier post, did I?  

First frosty freeze of the season here, so chicken noodle soup - from a can admittedly, but I made some adjustments


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Sooo, inspired you with my earlier post, did I?


Yup. I hadn't had a cornish hen in a while.


----------



## dotty999

I made a salad but it wasn't nice as the lettuce had gone soggy so I had fruit cake instead


----------



## 2twenty2

deep fried beer battered fish, rice, coleslaw, garlic bread


----------



## RT

I'd like that, 2twenty2...but delivered to my door!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I'd like that, 2twenty2...but delivered to my door!


----------



## 2twenty2

tater tots, chicken wings, salad, non alcohol beer


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> non alcohol beer


 Aww, but I understand your meds say no that stuff. Better safe than sorry.

By the look of things, I'll be having breakfast for dinner.... couple of fried eggs (hope I can get the yolk just barely to the molten stage) BACON , toast for yolk dipping, maybe some hash browns.
Hmm, sounds like alot of multitasking for me.....it's hard to get all those things done at the same time and remain warm on the plate, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## RT

A strip steak, asparagus with lemon zest and Peccorino-Romano , garlic bread all done over the charcoal grill...
except it's raining just enough to delay things...
but it will happen when the shower goes away


----------



## 2twenty2

scalloped potatoes, pork chops, brussels sprouts


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> scalloped potatoes, pork chops, brussels sprouts


Had Brussels sprouts and potatoes the other night, with chicken...sprouts turned out rather bitter, chicken too garlicly (if there is such a thing , but... taters were good)

Tonight steamed shrimp....and uh, that's about it!
(shell on, but de- veined, boat load of Old Bay seasoning )
messy but very good! as I haven't had any seafood in a while, glad to have it on board!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> sprouts turned out rather bitter, chicken too garlicly if there is such a thing ,


sprouts being bitter, - i hate when that happens.

Chicken too garlicy if there is such a thing, - yes there is.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, I looovvvveeee garlic but there is such a thing as "too much", like pretty much anything else.


----------



## 2twenty2

fish burger - fish pattie, slice of nofat cheese, tarter sauce 
home cut fries - (skins on) deep fried to a crisp golden brown 
chocolate shake - frozen chocolate yogurt, chocolate soy milk and 1 banana


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas and rice.


----------



## RT

That sounds good!

But the boy brought me some Krystal, one burger and a chili cheese pup will put me off it for ~3 months 
But the left over won't go to waste!
...so maybe 6 months before another such craving


----------



## Cookiegal

It was delishus RT. 

A burger and fries is always good once in a while.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maple mustard Trout with broccoli and rice.


----------



## RT

I love trout, used to go fishing, catch 'em, clean 'em, and cook it up right by the river bank over the campfire  never tried it with honey mustard, sounds intriguing!

Tonight I'm trying to save the extra red potatoes and that too garlicky chicken quarter...and I believe the potatoes turned out GB&D (that is to say golden brown and delicious!) but the chicken still .. will repell a vampire.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> but the chicken still .. will repell a vampire.


...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> never tried it with honey mustard, sounds intriguing


It's actually a *Maple *(my mistake) mustard salmon receipe but it works just as well on trout. There are only four ingredients, maple syrup, margarine, dijon mustard and soy sauce. It makes a sweet (but not overly so) sauce that is quite tasty.


----------



## RT

OOH, maple! that sounds even better!
Yup, would not be too sweet, and with the soy to balance, savory too... Good idea!Am looking for wild caught salmon to show up in the market soon.

Tonight think I'll do pasta with a meat and mushroom sauce (if I clean up last night's dishes)
Asked my son for some fresh basil, and he brought me a plant that I've been nurturing, but it won't last forever. It's key to the recipe as an infusion.
A simple recipe that turns out looking like this










An older photo, but it turns out good most every time. The recipe doesn't call for meat and mushroom, but I like it in there, basic recipe HERE


----------



## RT

^^
didn't make that last night folks, truth be told about 30 minutes after posting the above, with all ingredients on hand, I felt like a truck suddenly hit me, felt ill and retired off and on to bed for what seems like a day and a night. Just a handful of Cheez-its and some candy (healthy goodness! )
So now can o' soup will suffice.

Lordy i know how much you folks wanted to know all that  
Well Bon Apitite!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry to hear that RT. I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice cooked in cream of chicken soup, chicken thighs cooked in cream of mushroom soup, pan fried mixed veggies


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry to hear that RT. I hope you're feeling better today.


Thank you, Karen, most kind! not yet much better, but this too will pass as they say.
Appreciate you well wishes! 
(kinda wishing I had that sinus valve mentioned in that game thread  )


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Rice cooked in cream of chicken soup, chicken thighs cooked in cream of mushroom soup, pan fried mixed veggies


THAT would surely make me feel better, as long as I didn't have to lift a finger! 
so teleport me some


----------



## 2twenty2

abracadabra its on its way.


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza garlic bread -

4 slices garlic bread topped with pizza sauce, pepperoni, mushrooms, olives, hot peppers, mozzarella, provolone, white cheddar - baked for 5min @ 400
and a caesar salad.


----------



## dotty999

I've become quite lazy in the kitchen lately, if it doesn't get flung under a grill then served with my famous mixed salad I'd starve!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, me too. I had spaghetti while Brandy had steak. Go figure.


----------



## dotty999

I misread your post, though you had spaghetti with brandy!


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! Not a bad idea! Spaghetti with brandy sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Not a bad idea! Spaghetti with brandy sauce.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## RT

Me too!  , though I might tip the brandy more in one direction than the pan 

My son brought a shrimp & crab Alfredo style pasta he made, he was proud of it, so guess I'll have to give it a go
(but I'd rather have tacos atm  )


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon and Riced Veggies (this is something new from Green Giant and I'm liking them very much):

https://www.greengiant.com/products/detail/green-giant-riced-cauliflower-medley/


----------



## RT

Was not aware of that GG product, so thanks!


----------



## RT

Hey Folks, a quick query for all who participate here -

I wonder how many of you post while: :::

Dinner already eaten, and thus posting? 
Dinner in preparation, and posting your menu while preparing, hoping it turns out well? ( :crossing fingers ?
Dinner plans posted but not realized... posted with the best of intentions? (And did sommat else without posting the sommat?)

On all counts I'm guilty.
Not a thing to start a formal poll on, so enjoy my confession, or say what you will 
Or not 
Ignore and proceed


----------



## 2twenty2

I plead the fifth.


----------



## Cookiegal

I plead the fourth...


----------



## RT

Glad to hear y'all respect the Constitution!


----------



## RT

Pizza...take and bake at home supreme.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with garden rice and Caesar salad.


----------



## dotty999

a work of art salad decorated with tuna chunks and crinkle cut beetroot, looked like all of the colours in a rainbow and then some!


----------



## RT

You are an artist with salads Dotty!  ...even if you say so yourself 

Uh, about that pizza I posted... found out my smoke detector works just fine 
it's always an indication your food is done!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> found out my smoke detector works just fine


Well you are supposed to test it every now and then and what better way than with pizza!


----------



## RT

Yup why not give a real test? 

(pizza turned out fine, 'twas just dripping some in the oven...no EM services were required!)

And found my 10" chef's knife cuts way better than my cheap pizza wheel thing


----------



## dotty999

cottage cheese over baked potatoes followed by a Cornetto ice cream


----------



## 2twenty2

bbq ribs, fries, salad


----------



## Cookiegal

BBQ chicken with leftover garden vegetable rice.


----------



## Double.D

Texas Roast Chicken with Coleslaw & Sweet Potato Chips, plus some Ultimate Dark Chocolate Chip Cookie.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today at dinner time 

steak, baked potato with sour cream, green beans, caeser salad


----------



## dotty999

baked potato with salad and creamy cheese dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

mac-n-cheese, chicken thighs, carrots, coleslaw


----------



## RT

Apparently I've been volunteered for at least two dishes for Thanksgiving (tomorrow!)
My heart just isn't in it this time 'round...but I'll do the best I can with what I have to work with 

Hope all that celebrate Thanksgiving have a good one, and remember to give thanks!


----------



## 2twenty2

chili, chicken wings, garlic toast, pepperoni, kielbasa.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spinach and cheese stuffed ravioli with Caesar salad.


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry and rice


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> chicken curry and rice


Now there's a meal I'd love to sit down for. What time are you serving?


----------



## dotty999

you're an hour too late sorry!


----------



## Cookiegal

No leftovers?


----------



## dotty999

absolooootely not!


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today:

italian sausage on a bun, macaroni salad, non-alcohol beer


----------



## 2twenty2

steak sub - onions, mushrooms, cheese
caesar salad
chocolate soy milk, frozen strawberry yogurt milk shake


----------



## dotty999

tuna with rice


----------



## Brigham

I don't know how you can eat all that lovely food without getting fat. I can't


----------



## 2twenty2

Brigham said:


> I don't know how you can eat all that lovely food without getting fat. I can't


exercise


----------



## Double.D

2twenty2 said:


> steak sub - onions, mushrooms, cheese
> caesar salad
> chocolate soy milk, frozen strawberry yogurt milk shake





dotty999 said:


> tuna with rice


This sounds delicious mate!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Chicken Alfredo in the IP.


----------



## dotty999

Brigham said:


> I don't know how you can eat all that lovely food without getting fat. I can't


if you check out the food you'll find it's all quite healthy, quick to prepare and tasty too, I often top my tuna with sweet chilli sauce, quite yummy!


----------



## Brigham

2twenty2 said:


> exercise


Unfortunately I can exercise very little, as I have a condition called spinal stenosis.


----------



## Double.D

Brigham said:


> Unfortunately I can exercise very little, as I have a condition called spinal stenosis.


 No worries...exercising is not that fun anyways.


----------



## Double.D

Farmgirl22 said:


> Chicken Alfredo in the IP.


Friend what do you exactly mean by "IP"?


----------



## Johnny b

After all the Thanksgiving feasting, looks like it's 'not much' for me for a while.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Double.D said:


> Friend what do you exactly mean by "IP"?


Instant Pot. :up:

Tonight I'm going to make some sort of soup with the leftover turkey. I'm going to probably be completely unoriginal and make chicken noodle soup with turkey instead of chicken. :shrug:


----------



## 2twenty2

Farmgirl22 said:


> Instant Pot.


just got me one of those "instant pot" but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Farmgirl22

2twenty2 said:


> just got me one of those "instant pot" but haven't used it yet.


I love mine, it's like a crockpot at "ludicrous speed".  I've converted quite a few crockpot recipes to use it actually, and they've always come out better than the crockpot version, and SOOOOO much faster.


----------



## 2twenty2

Farmgirl22 said:


> it's like a crockpot at "ludicrous speed".


...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm afraid of pressure cookers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'm afraid of pressure cookers.


I'll probably be afraid after I use it for the first time. I've never used a pressure cooker before. I only got it because my kids told me how good it is. Maybe they are trying to get rid of me (pot blows up) and collect the insurance.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm afraid of pressure cookers.


 Water heaters can be far more dangerous!  Blow your house right off the foundation!
(Relax, extremely rare occurrence  )

All modern pressure cookers have much more safety features than the old ones - that merely relied on a weight over the lid vent to control pressure, making sure the vent wasn't blocked, and your common sense about removing the lid too soon! New ones lock the lid til the reduced pressure is safe. Having said that, I donated my old one to my former work place and haven't replaced it 
Heard good things about the IP, but it's not my cup of tea these days....but if I got one as a gift...

Dilemma...perhaps happens to us all...
Think you're going to prepare something, knowing you have the "fresh" stuff in the fridge, only to find that freshness was just an illusion because you forgot how long it had been there...bummer.
Had my sights set on Chicken Marsala and to me, mushrooms are required. So I checked the fungi only to find not only is there a fungus among us, a mold had took hold 

Time for plan B (whatever that is  )


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Maybe they are trying to get rid of me (pot blows up) and collect the insurance.


Better wear a suit of armor to be sure.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Water heaters can be far more dangerous!


I assume it's a gas one. I wouldn't have any gas in my house for that very reason. Well, other than my own, of course, over which I unfortunately have no control. But it's never beed bad enough to blow up the house, at least not yet.


----------



## RT

Aw, c'mon - gas vs electric...I don't think it makes a difference...a pressure bomb is a pressure bomb...this is the What's for Dinner thread...and we all get gas... part of life!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> I'm afraid of pressure cookers.


The old pressure cookers with the jiggle top terrify me, but these new ones? Nope. You couldn't pry that sucker open before it depressurizes if you tried. I have a manual one too, but I never had much luck getting it to seal correctly, so I didn't use it much. I use the IP all the time. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Good to know Becca. Thanks.


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Aw, c'mon - gas vs electric...I don't think it makes a difference...a pressure bomb is a pressure bomb...this is the What's for Dinner thread...and we all get gas... part of life!


I've been called a gas bag at times but it's nothing to do with wind!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah well gas does come out of both ends you know.


----------



## dotty999

oh I say!


----------



## RT

Apparently we are all under a bit of pressure due to the holiday season, which will be released in some fashion...hopefully slowly and in a non-violent manner 

So we shall see what happens in the end, as tonight I'm preparing tacos with an extra bit of jalapenos thrown in the mix


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> tonight I'm preparing tacos with an extra bit of jalapenos thrown in the mix


I think I'll log off extra early tonight.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I think I'll log off extra early tonight.


^ Only one taco last night, and the other two for breakfast, no ill effects 
(They say hot peppers have more vitamin C than an orange)
Please log back on with no fear! 

A bit early to post dinner, but it'll be meatloaf, mashed potato w/gravy and green beans all from what I consider the best grocery deli in town...I could have made it all myself...just didn't want to deal with the cleaning of the pots, pans, dishes


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> cleaning of the pots, pans, dishes


speaking of dishes, I do mine once a week whether they need it or not.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> speaking of dishes, I do mine once a week whether they need it or not.


I just get Brandy to lick them clean.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> no ill effects


Phew! But I should talk, I'm having a hamburger patty with Caesar salad and brown beans tonight. Pfffffftttttt.


----------



## Double.D

Farmgirl22 said:


> Instant Pot.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to make some sort of soup with the leftover turkey. I'm going to probably be completely unoriginal and make chicken noodle soup with turkey instead of chicken. :shrug:


 Instant Pot- Hahaha- Now i get it!


----------



## Double.D

dotty999 said:


> chicken curry and rice


 Hallelujah!! This made me instantly hungry.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftover beef tips and gravy from the IP. Not as good the third time around, but I finally finished them off this time, so they are out of the fridge. Hallelujah!! ;-)


----------



## RT

A mighty fine and well marbled Porterhouse steak and a baked potato... both charcoal and gas grills were involved... 
Charcoal for the seared steak, the gas grill served as a sort of an oven, if you will, for the potato....

Perhaps the last comfortable day for a grill session before a cold winter blast arrives here.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I cleaned out the refrigerator yesterday and removed anything that looked like it wasn't where it was the last time I looked. Suddenly, there's nothing left to eat.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be spaghetti night.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, pork chops, baked beans


----------



## Double.D

Farmgirl22 said:


> Leftover beef tips and gravy from the IP. Not as good the third time around, but I finally finished them off this time, so they are out of the fridge. Hallelujah!! ;-)


 Hallelujah!


----------



## RT

Chicken wings, with a bit of Cajun seasoning, grilled (in spite of the cold weather finally moving in), a hot sauce to finish, with the obligatory celery and bleu cheese dressing.

While dis-jointing the chicken parts, managed to gain a bit more respect from my chef's knife, a clean cut to heel of the hand that didn't even hurt, but bled profusely for a little bit. I do pride myself on keeping knives sharp 
But that hasn't happened in a good while, I was just careless for that moment.

Man, my internet is going very slow today, you'd think it was Cyber Monday or sommat!


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> fried potatoes, pork chops, baked beans


I'd be having that if I had that stuff on hand!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> bled profusely for a little bit


It just adds flavour to the sauce. 

Seriously, I hope you cleaned it out well. There's nothing like raw chicken juice in an open wound.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm about to have salmon with Caesar salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken noodle soup, crackers, tea


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> It just adds flavour to the sauce.


I didn't even think of that...it is kinda the same color though...and since I'll be eating alone tonight...hmmm...culinary possibilities


----------



## RT

Spur of the moment, baking a peach cobbler I have no intention of eating tonight....just like having some around, whether to have some on hand for those snack attacks, or giving half to my family ( who seem to appear whenever I make this treat  )
Well, this isn't exactly on the topic of dinner...


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday....

homemade chicken noodle soup, crackers, tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday and the day before...

homemade chicken noodle soup, crackers, tea


----------



## Cookiegal

I could use some of that because I'm not feeling well today and don't think I can stomach much tonight.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I could use some of that because I'm not feeling well today and don't think I can stomach much tonight.


I hope you feel better soon Karen! Remember - starve a cold, feed a fever...or is it the opposite...?  Anyway hope it's not from the salmon you had 

I should have had chicken noodle soup this eve, as it's quite cold and the first season's snow fell today (much to my surprise!)
Wasn't expecting that at all, but it's been very pretty on the trees and made surrounding woods look like a Christmas card...

But instead, just sort of making up a Mexican (or South Western style) casserole as I go along.
Seems when one thaws things overnight from the freezer you either must use it, or waste it after a day or three.
It's just tortillas and seasoned beef with Pace Picante and a whole bunch of cheddar and Queso cheese...
I'm sure I'll have forgotten something, or added too much of that other thing I "thought" I forgot to add


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I could use some of that because I'm not feeling well today and don't think I can stomach much tonight.


Been under the weather myself , thats why i've only been having chicken soup lately and stayin home watchin westerns. No ambition to do anything else.


----------



## 2twenty2

Same as yesterday and the day before and the day before that... (lunch and dinner)

homemade chicken noodle soup, crackers, tea

Well going to sign off for the rest of the day and feel sorry for myself


----------



## RT

I feel funny "liking" a post when some one says they're feeling ill...but it just means ya'll have my sympathy.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I feel funny "liking" a post when some one says they're feeling ill...but it just means ya'll have my sympathy.


No problem RT its ok. Oh and thanks for the sympathy.

I don't know what I have but it feels like I *got run over by a reindeer *


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks for the sympathy too. Feeling a bit better today but still not 100%. Well I wasn't 100% before so I don't expect perfection now. 

Sorry to hear you're under the weather too Knuck. I sort of suspected when I saw your menu. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks Cookiegal. Hope your feeling better too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Knuck.


----------



## RT

Misery loves company, they say


----------



## RT

Watching a few grand kids today and just had a really disappointing sandwich from Burger King...
You'd think a Chicken BLT sounds good...but no, it wasn't.
Shoulda got a Whopper JR....

It's amazing how much those small relatives can devour though


----------



## 2twenty2

I personally don't like burger king's food. in fact don't like none of those big name burger joints food. prefer the mom & pop independent burger joints.



> It's amazing how much those small relatives can devour though


They sure can. My one grandson can wolf down more than I do and I consider myself to be a big eater.


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti, meatballs, classico four cheese pasta sauce, parmesan, caeser salad, garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like you're feeling better.


----------



## RT

, everything I tried tonight was unappealing... the TexMex thing the other day I made was good at first, but upon reheating it was just warmed up glop...leftover chicken wings made me wonder how long they actually resided in the fridge... 
I suppose I could look back in this thread to find when I made what! 
Always put label and date for things for the freezer, not so much for the fridge. 

So it's looking more like instant oatmeal, some toast with jam...


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds like you're feeling better.


A lot better. How about you? You feeling better?


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> A lot better. How about you? You feeling better?


Glad to hear it. Me, somewhat but still having reflux issues. Had to get up twice during the night to take Gaviscon. I have to eat bland but don't have much that's bland around.


----------



## 2twenty2

Glad to hear you feeling a little better . I take a prescription once a day for acid reflux. Suffered with acid reflux for years until I sought medical advice and was given a prescription.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, me too.  I take two Prevacid a day and still have problems.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tecta is what my doctor prescribed for me. Works like a charm.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's pantoprazole magnesium or prilosec which is pretty much the same type of medication, I believe.


----------



## RT

Glad to hear you both are better...I know that reflux and other "tummy trouble" woes can range from the inconvenient to the down right painful.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Glad to hear you both are better


Thanks RT.



Cookiegal said:


> That's pantoprazole magnesium


Yep. 40mg, one tablet every 24hrs.


----------



## RT

For lack of motivation, and lack of options, just a baked potato with butter, sour cream and fresh chives.

And i almost forgot about the peach cobbler I made earlier in the week...I'l be finishing that off for sure


----------



## Farmgirl22

Tonight will be this, though I'm going to adapt it to use my IP. It's easier to clean than my crock pot. :up: Now to figure out what to serve with it...


----------



## RT

Well that looks mighty good, pork and fruit, esp apples pair nicely!


Farmgirl22 said:


> Now to figure out what to serve with it...


I'd go the easy route with Uncle Ben's Long Grain & Wild Rice, and maybe a simple green salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

baby potatoes, chicken thighs, carrots

salty caramel and vanilla bean frozen yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza and wings


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was pork chops in cream of mushroom soup and rice and tonight was pineapple chicken with rice.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Ham and swiss on sourdough (never had the sourdough before, we'll see how it is) with chips on the side. Or, for the less fancy, ham sandwiches.


----------



## Coco767

Two pepperoni pizza slices and pepporoni slices and cheese slices on pretzels with kool-aid and a mini hersheys milk chocolate bar.


----------



## Cookiegal

Coco767 said:


> Two pepperoni pizza slices and pepporoni slices and cheese slices on pretzels with kool-aid and a mini hersheys milk chocolate bar.


So basically "heartburn special".


----------



## Coco767

Cookiegal said:


> So basically "heartburn special".


I don't get heartburn from that. At all.


----------



## 2twenty2

later today in about 2 hours...

broasted chicken, broasted potatoes, battered mixed vegetables, creamy cole slaw, dinner roll


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftovers. Or maybe pizza. Something quick, because we're working on a big project.


----------



## muppy03

Cookiegal said:


> For those who wish to continue.
> 
> Continuation of:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/8243123-post4578.html
> 
> Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce night.


We call that Spag Bog here in Oz lol


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey muppy. You make it look like I haven't had spaghetti with meat sauce since 2012.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, ham, pork-n-beans =


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with garden vegetable rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

mac-n-cheese, peas, wieners


----------



## Farmgirl22

Biscuits and gravy!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

later today at my daughter's place an early family *Christmas* dinner.....

ham, turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, spaghetti squash, carrots, broccoli, gravy, pumpkin pie, apple pie, ice cream, wine, coffee, tea, eggnog.

( and rum, rye whiskey, beer, irish cream, schnapps, vodka - all of which i can't have  )

and







will be there to hand out gifts to the grandkids


----------



## Coco767

Last Night.......a turkey TV dinner ( also called frozen dinner) with a small dessert of unsweetened applesauce with raisins and 
cinnamon warmed up


----------



## 2twenty2

deep fried chicken wings, franks hot sauce, tater tots, celery sticks, carrot sticks, blue cheese dressing, tostitos scoops corn chips, thick-n-chunky salsa.


----------



## Coco767

Last Night..... Half a chicken witu beans and rice street burrito (from my local corner store, which has a mini burrito place inside it, which both have an A for a food grade), a baked potato with ranch and butter melted on it, and a haagen-dazs caramel pipizzelle ice cream bar dor dessert.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I tried a couple of new things tonight, and neither of them were a hit. One was Asian inspired chicken, and the other was some acorn squash. My toddler actually liked the squash, but no one else did and the chicken was too spicy for everyone but the hubby. Oh well. Sometimes you gotta step outside of your comfort zone and try something new.


----------



## 2twenty2

cream of mushroom soup, grilled cheese and bacon, crinkle cut french fries, carrot sticks


----------



## 2twenty2

pepperoni, polish sausage, kielbasa, cheese, crackers, tostito corn scoops, salsa, pickles, olives, cherry tomatoes, pineapple, watermelon, white/red grapes, v8 juice


----------



## Cookiegal

I get heartburn just reading that.....


----------



## eddie5659

pizza - just bbq chicken and onion etc


----------



## Cookiegal

Have to eat very bland, everything tastes like cardboard anyway. 

Sole with beets and couscous.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Have to eat very bland, everything tastes like cardboard anyway.


How come? You must be sick are you?

later today I think I'm going to have pizza and wings for dinner.


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 rack bbq ribs, 1/4 bbq. chicken, oven baked fries, salad


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> How come? You must be sick are you?


Sorry, I missed this. Yes, I've been very sick for the past two weeks. Came down with Strep Throat and the antibiotics caused severe reflux but I had to stick it out until they were finished which was yesterday. Today I've noticed an improvement with the reflux and I feel much better.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry, I missed this.


No problem. I'm glad you are feeling better. It is never fun when being sick.

Speaking of reflux, I had a bout of it yesterday but it was my fault I forgot to take my meds.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks.  Tonight I had breaded sole with broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheese on top and rice and it tasted good. I'm sure it was the antibiotic that caused altered taste in the mouth.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Speaking of reflux, I had a bout of it yesterday but it was my fault I forgot to take my meds.


Sorry to hear that. I'm on three different meds to control the reflux. I'll have to start tapering back to see how it goes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'm on three different meds to control the reflux


I take just one med (Tecta) to control reflux.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're lucky.


----------



## 2twenty2

cream of mushroom soup, grilled cheese with bacon, tater tots.


----------



## dotty999

I'm about to have tuna with rice


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs, rice, mixed vegetables,


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas and mashed potatoes.

Things taste good again. Yay!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Things taste good again. Yay!










Glad to hear you're back to normal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Knuck.  Although I don't think I was ever "normal" before.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Knuck.


You're welcome!



Cookiegal said:


> Although I don't think I was ever "normal" before.


I don't think any of us are normal.


----------



## Cookiegal

Some of us may be normaler than others.


----------



## Cookiegal

Parmesan boneless chicken thighs with broccoli, cauliflower and rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried, breaded sole with carrots and Caesar salad.


----------



## dotty999

yuk! sounds too healthy to me!


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops cooked in cream of mushroom soup, rice,
salad-romaine lettuce, shredded carrots, cucumber, red peppers, queen olives, red onion, baby tomatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken pot pie and Caesar salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

very lazy today  so I'm going to order takeout. 

Quarter Chicken & 1/2 Rack BBQ Side Ribs, baked potato, coleslaw, dinner roll / and a slice of coconut cream pie


----------



## dotty999

I'm about to have baked potatoes with cheese salad


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Happy Birthday Dotty999

Yesterday, got family gathering so had a beef casserole with kidney pieces (my favourite!) and dumpling with mustard mash peas and carrot - Too full for a sherry trifle (no jelly used, just cake soaked with sherry and covered in thickened custard and cream on topping. (family tradition recipe) and a creme caramel pudding


----------



## dotty999

aww thanks! I'm eating lots of birthday cake though I'd love some sherry trifle!  xx


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I would save you some, but it somewhere mysterious it has gone quickly.

Anyway yestersday dinner are homemade lasagna with half stick of garlic bread and salad. Pudding is creme caramel. It was delicious and wanted more lasagna but didn't have some more left.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yesterday, just had spaghetti bolongese and i’ve improved taste by adding pesto to spaghetti and bolongese and sprinkled with cheese. Yum!


----------



## RT

Recently seem to be addicted to Asian style pot sticker, or dumplings, that sort of thing. For me the winner would be pork, and the style would be Thai.
Pity I haven't a clue how to make them at home, didn't even know my small town even had a Thai restaurant....So the Boy brought me some, easy dinner!

But if y'all ever come by don't ask me for directions


----------



## 2twenty2

Double Cheese burger - 2 slices fat free cheese, tomato, onion, slice dill pickle, mustard, lettuce.
Fries - malt vinegar, *Himalayan salt* and ketchup on the side.
Diet cola


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Homemade Kung P.O. chicken - slimming world version with basmati rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

I had a cooked chicken breast and leftover spaghetti sauce so I covered the breast with the sauce and then topped it with shredded Mozarella cheeze and put in the oven for 20 minutes and it was very good. I'll call it Chicken-Ghetti au Gratin served with yellow beans and rice.


----------



## Shellae

Tomato rice soup with garlic bread...small pasta salad...two little either clementines or mandarins...and some some of a dark chocolate bar with caramel and sea salt...ginger tea as refreshment.


----------



## 2twenty2

Well since its Stupor Bowl Sunday I will be having later today....

pizza, wings, tacos, tostitos scoops, salsa, cheese popcorn, pepperoni, kielbasa, cheese, pickles, crackers.
(and non alcohol beer )


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken legs with julienned carrots and turnips, mashed potatoes, stuffing and gravy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I heard it's National Pizza Day, so we're gonna brave the cold and icy wind and grill some pizza for supper. :up: I've been wanting to try a new crust recipe anyway, so this is a good excuse.


----------



## Shellae

Last night I was treated to dinner out.....Black bean burger topped with grilled onions, mushrooms, and vinaigrette dressing...side of coleslaw...strawberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Cookiegal

I made my hearty vegetable soup and had a big bowl of it for lunch. It was deslishus. 

I know the thread says "dinner" but in Canada we always called the evening meal "supper" and lunch was "dinner". That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I know the thread says "dinner" but in Canada we always called the evening meal "supper" and lunch was "dinner". That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Right on


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I made my hearty vegetable soup and had a big bowl of it for lunch. It was deslishus.
> 
> I know the thread says "dinner" but in Canada we always called the evening meal "supper" and lunch was "dinner". That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


just to confuse,in the UK, dinner is lunch and evening meal is tea


----------



## Farmgirl22

Here in the midwest of the US, dinner can mean any meal that isn't breakfast, but usually it just means the last meal of the day.

For our late lunch/early dinner we had meatloaf.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well for my din-sup-tea I had roast beef, mixed vegetables, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> just to confuse,in the UK, dinner is lunch and evening meal is tea


I knew that, somehow


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 chicken + barbecue sauce, baby potatoes, carrots, coleslaw, pickles


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatballs on a bed of noodles with gravy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Honey nut cheerios.


----------



## jane21august

Me too, a large ball of Spaghetti with meatballs.


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's Fat Tuesday, so we're going to have pizza from our favorite place for supper. I know pancakes are supposed to be the tradition, but I can't think of a time we've ever done pancakes for this. Plus, my husband is one of those weird people that hates breakfast foods any time other than breakfast...


----------



## Cookiegal

For me it's going to be pineapple chicken with rice and something else (obligatory vegetable as yet to be determined).


----------



## dotty999

so precise, how nice


----------



## Cookiegal

I may forego the vegetables. Vegetables are so vegetably.


----------



## RT

Farmgirl22 said:


> It's Fat Tuesday, so we're going to have pizza from our favorite place for supper. I know pancakes are supposed to be the tradition, but I can't think of a time we've ever done pancakes for this. Plus, my husband is one of those weird people that hates breakfast foods any time other than breakfast...


Nothing wrong with breakfast for dinner in my book 
And I didn't realize it was even Fat Tuesday, but as fate would have it, already making Jambalya for dinner.
Sounds like a Mardi Gras party to me


----------



## Cookiegal

I had breakfast for lunch today. Had eggs, toast and fried potatoes at a local restaurant.


----------



## Farmgirl22

RT said:


> Nothing wrong with breakfast for dinner in my book
> And I didn't realize it was even Fat Tuesday, but as fate would have it, already making Jambalya for dinner.
> Sounds like a Mardi Gras party to me


I like breakfast for dinner too--mostly because I like breakfast food/meals, but am SO not a morning person.  I could happily eat cereal for supper on the regular too, but my husband gives that the side eye. He's one of those that insists supper has to have meat, a side, and a veggie (never two starches though, so corn+mashed potatoes are out). I'm perfectly happy eating just a main dish, with or without meat in it. Which is why I blame him for all the weight I've gained over the years. 

Supper tonight will be something simple. Grilled cheese and tomato soup probably, since it's Ash Wednesday and all.


----------



## dotty999

pepperoni pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, wieners and beans,


----------



## 2twenty2

fish burger - cheese, tarter sauce
hash brown patties
boiled cabbage

and one burned hand!  time for a new pair of oven mitts!


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> and one burned hand!


Ouch! Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> and one burned hand!  time for a new pair of oven mitts!


Try some silicon mitts...a bit more expensive but very heat tolerant. You may feel the the heat, but they won't let you burn.
With cloth mitts I usually end up dropping my dinner and flailing around like one of the Three Stooges! 
Hope you're OK.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Ouch! Hope it's not too serious.


No not serious. I'm OK.  Thanks. I put some polysporin on it and no more boo boo.



RT said:


> Try some silicon mitts...a bit more expensive but very heat tolerant. You may feel the the heat, but they won't let you burn. With cloth mitts I usually end up dropping my dinner and flailing around like one of the Three Stooges!
> Hope you're OK.



Silicon mitts, going to invest in a pair.

Well I didn't flail around like one of the three stooges  , but I did say a few choice words and if I was to post those words I would be banned from here for life . 
Yep I'm OK. Thanks


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> , but I did say a few choice words and if I was to post those words I would be banned from here for life .


Slack shall be cut for you, we all have an idea of what was "allegedly" said out loud  
And most might have a similar reaction when inadvertent pain strikes, you can post them - but there's a built in censor in this forum which *stars* them out....but gosh golly and bleeping dang it, if you've seen any recent movie rated with more letters than "G" lately you'll encounter bad words not allowed here.
The original Mythbusters team actually did an experiment to see if cursing/swearing uttered would reduce the effects of pain and it seemed to have worked! Still hurts though 

OK, to get back on thread, got some BBQ from a close-by chain joint by the the name of Shane's Rib Shack last night: ribs, pulled pork, coleslaw and potato salad. While it's not as good as my own BBQ, the two weeks of gloomy rainy weather has prevented a long slow and low outdoor cooking session. 
And I had none of of it last night.
Shane's is in a strip mall with no smoke coming out the vent and no pile of hardwood to be seen.
Today is forecast to be sunny, mostly....ye gads what is that bright light in the sky? 
So, reheating the stuff on the grill with some good smoke from real wood will be my breakfast, lunch and/or dinner.

Umm, sorry for the lengthy post, shoulda posted most of that in the Fire Pit thread!


----------



## 2twenty2

grilled cheese topped with bacon
cream of mushroom soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Pan fried vegetables
Rice
Spareribs


----------



## RT

Made Shepard's Pie (or rather Cottage Pie, since I used ground beef instead of lamb) and it was a success that will last for a meal or three. I did use store bought mashed potatos, cuz I needed to use them up.


----------



## dotty999

we call it shepherd's and use minced beef


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I did use store bought mashed potatos


tsk tsk tsk, that there is plum cheatin


----------



## RT

I know #2,  one takes shortcuts (or gets too lazy...) at times. :shrug:
But I made the effort for all else in the dish!


----------



## dotty999

I do a super quick dinner of canned minced beef and onion topped with packet mashed potato and really enjoy it when I really don't feel like cooking


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC
for me
To eat
not keep
Finger lickin
crispy chicken
KFC
for me


----------



## RT

Attempting a Sweet and Sour stir fry (pork), and I thought a cilantro lime rice might go well with it.

This will take me all day (on purpose), but I'm in no rush. Prep takes longer than the cook anyway.
_Mise en place_, doncha know!
Sweet and Sour is all about the sauce, and that's where I'm on the fence...it's all about balance between the sweet and the tangy. I've never had one that's too tangy but sure have had some that are toothache sweet! Tons on the Interwebs, hard to choose.
Anybody have a favorite recipe for sauce, please post before 8pm ET


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti and meatballs, sausage, chicken, garlic bread


----------



## Shellae

Breaded cod, cole slaw, Mac and cheese, and peach pie.


----------



## Shellae

Ricotta stuffed shells, spinach salad w/vinaigrette, peas, garlic toast, tangerine.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Shellae

Cookiegal said:


> Sausages with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


One of my favs, sans the gravy...extra butter for me please.


----------



## Cookiegal

Shellae said:


> extra butter for me please


Coming right up. 

I have a good recipe for deviled sausages with a nice tart tomato sauce.


----------



## Shellae

Cookiegal said:


> Coming right up.
> 
> I have a good recipe for deviled sausages with a nice tart tomato sauce.


Ohhh do tell!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

*Deviled Sausages*

1 lb. sausages
3/4 cup Heinz Chili sauce
1/2 cup water
3 Tbsp. brown sugar
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 Tbsp. vinegar
1 tsp. prepared mustard (hot if you like it but I use the regular)
1/2 tsp. salt

Cook the sausages in non-stick frying pan over medium heat until well-browned for about 15 minutes then drain off the fat. Add all of the remaining ingredients and simmer for 20-30 minutes.

I like to remove them from the greasy pan, pat them down and put them in another dish together with all of the other ingredients so there's no fat left from the pan.

They're actually a bit sweet and sour but not too sweet or too sour.


----------



## Shellae

Cookiegal said:


> *Deviled Sausages*
> 
> 1 lb. sausages
> 3/4 cup Heinz Chili sauce
> 1/2 cup water
> 3 Tbsp. brown sugar
> 2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
> 1 Tbsp. vinegar
> 1 tsp. prepared mustard (hot if you like it but I use the regular)
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 
> Cook the sausages in non-stick frying pan over medium heat until well-browned for about 15 minutes then drain off the fat. Add all of the remaining ingredients and simmer for 20-30 minutes.
> 
> I like to remove them from the greasy pan, pat them down and put them in another dish together with all of the other ingredients so there's no fat left from the pan.
> 
> They're actually a bit sweet and sour but not too sweet or too sour.


Would go perfect with a nice bean or squash soup. Thanks!


----------



## RT

That's interesting!
I presume the sausage would be of the link variety?
I always use Heinz Chili Sauce as the base for a shrimp cocktail, but I've not considered jazzing up sausage like that! Usually country gravy will do


----------



## Shellae

RT said:


> That's interesting!
> I presume the sausage would be of the link variety?
> I always use Heinz Chili Sauce as the base for a shrimp cocktail, but I've not considered jazzing up sausage like that! Usually country gravy will do


Chili sauce is also good as a base for raison and/or currant sauce. Adds a different taste to ham.


----------



## RT

Ah! currant sauce, I once made something called Cumberland sauce, currant based, that went with roasted Cornish hens...(gosh I'd have to look it up now)
it was all quite good, except that part where I notched a finger with a knife and added a bit more color to the sauce! 
'Twas ok, only the immediate family was at dinner


----------



## Cookiegal

Shellae said:


> Would go perfect with a nice bean or squash soup. Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I presume the sausage would be of the link variety?


Yup.  I like them with gravy too but only had them that way last night because I was out of Chili sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham, mashed potatoes, squash


----------



## 2twenty2

ham on rye, lettuce, cheese, mustard.
home made vegetable soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade vegetable beef soup - 1 package stewing beef, 1 carton beef broth, 1 carton mushroom broth, 1 carton vegetable broth, 1 carton pho broth, 1 onion, potatoes, carrots, celery, 1/2 cup barley, 1 can garlic/olive oil flavored tomatoes, salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## RT

Finally having a mixed green salad (been a while.)
Romaine, spinach, kale, frisee, carrot, cuke slice and grape tomato ( OK it's take out), but homemade dressing and croutons.
In long run for me, better to buy freshly made one to go, rather than buy all the raw ingredients... as most of it would go bad before I used it all.
(Of course I'm adding home cooked bacon bits!  !)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Homemade vegetable beef soup ~~~ carton pho broth, ~~~


I know what that is , but never seen it 'round here....somehow I think your veg beef soup might be a bit more tasty than mine!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I think your veg beef soup might be a bit more tasty than mine!


If you tasted my cooking you probably wouldn't say that!

My cooking has sometimes been referred to as "choke & puke"


----------



## RT

Ah, I have that cook book too! 
Most of the time my family regards me as a "chef," but I disagree, I always critique my food to the point that no one enjoys it, I should learn to shut up and accept compliments (or valid critique) 

I once had some grocery item, frozen thing probably, that I actually liked, but upon reading a review of the thing, one person called it "gopher guts!" Yummy...

Well, one person's gourmet delight, may be anothers ..._gag and choke..._ not saying the thing had was by any means gourmet, just convenient.

So my hat's off to Andrew Zimmern for his multi-culture consumption of ... uh, different stuff... and with a respect for the culture.

It might interesting to know what you folks deem the oddest, most unusual thing you've consumed...? (New thread?)

Now that was just a sorta off topic ramble...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> It might interesting to know what you folks deem the oddest, most unusual thing you've consumed


What some might think as unusual, to others it may not.

But anyway here is one:

Squirrel - when i lived in the country i would go squirrel hunting. These little critters are quite tasty!  ......Now city folk on the other hand would probably turn *green* and think eeeeeew and run for the toilet to toss their cookies


----------



## RT

No, not odd to me.
As a boy I was encouraged to hunt, and while my brother embraced it, I wasn't really keen on it. But I've shot squirrel and rabbit, drew the line at deer hunting, but enjoy a good venison roast (usually courtesy of my bro.) Mom made a really good squirrel stew.
(I ALWAYS seemed to get the piece with the bullet in it!)

Many may balk at the thought of eating frog legs, hunted those at night, very tasty, done right!

More on topic of the thread, this eve I'm thinking I might have a fried shrimp dinner delivered. I have some shrimp in the freezer, but already have a mess in the kitchen, watching this really long movie - which is making me quite lazy


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Many may balk at the thought of eating frog legs, hunted those at night, very tasty, done right!


Very tasty indeed. Have had many a frog legs in my day.


----------



## Johnny b

Tonight, Baked potato and beans for me


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> the oddest, most unusual thing you've consumed.


For me it was octopus. My boss has taken me out to lunch and he convinced me to try it. It was actually quite tasty but I couldn't stand the consistency which was jelly-like and rubbery.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> and rubbery.


Rubbery! Then it was not cooked properly. It should have the consistency of bacon.


----------



## RT

Octopus, The Boy loves it, but what i had was also rubbery...kinda like an inner tube!
But I agree 'twas not properly prepared.

And speaking odd eats, I had fried bees ! (long time ago)
Don't think I would have it again, they were't bad, but since they are pollinators and having some trouble, I think they should be left to go forth and multiply! 

And I've had snails...also rubbery, and expensive when they go by the name of Escargot...'twasn't worth the price.
But it wasn't exactly a five star French restaurant, they were just pretending


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> It should have the consistency of bacon


Yeah but bacon can be rubbery too unless cooked to crispy.


----------



## RT

But...but it's BACON!!
Not slimy seafood, I'll take bacon anytime!
How 'bout boiled? _>shudder<_
Yes I once saw a recipe that cooks bacon in a bit of water, then let the H2O evaporate, the result being bacon that doesn't shrink and get all curly... not sure I'm cool with that... I guess it would work but lose some bacony flavor...?
but I think if you bake it in the oven - is my way these days.
(or skillet on low heat, pig tends to like low & slow))
Both methods take about the same amount of time though. And either will become crisp, given time.


----------



## Johnny b

Decided to skip the beans tonight.

Cooked up a big baker potato. Cut it in half, sliced up the 'meat' in the skins. 
Buttered it. 
Swabbed it with red pepper (  )
Spread open the halves and filled in with white rice.
Spread a spoonful of sauerkraut on each half,
Laid down a thin layer of garlic powder.

Sat back and enjoyed 

( it was a really big potato )


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.........................

Chicken Chow Mein
Stir fried Mixed Vegetables


----------



## dotty999

sounds like my kinda food


----------



## RT

Scavenging, looking past the obvious choices (easy, quick...hmm, what's wrong with me? Normally go that route when in doubt) 
and found this opened box of whole wheat pasta that must have been in the cabinet for at least ten years or so ... quite likely longer.  So old it doesn't even have a date on it ( everything has an expry date now days.) Nearly full too, so I must have been quite disappointed in it years ago.
So not that, it shall be tossed to the wild life (they might turn their noses at it!)

And I'm wasting my time, and yours by posting such effluvia...
I dare not think of what might lie at the bottom of my chest freezer!! 
Not diving in there yet!


----------



## Cookiegal

I make a point of throwing out anything that looks like it's not in the same place I saw it last time I looked.


----------



## RT

Tonight it's beeen Radioactive Chicken, with Plutonium Glazed Carrots, a bit of Uranium Rice.
Well I'm just calling it that, to go with all the B&W '50's radioactive monster movies on this whole night  
The meal was better than it sounds, and pretty sure I won't be glowing in the morning, but I may feel monstrous


----------



## dotty999

salad, don't get too excited


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be meatloaf (homemade) with rice and vegetables.

Does anyone really "like" vegetables other than vegetarians? For me, they usually just come along for the ride (sometimes) only because they're supposed to but if I had my druthers, I'd pass on them. My go to one that I do like though is broccoli/cauliflower topped with shredded Mozarella or Cheddar cheese. The cheese melts nicely over the hot vegetables and makes them more tasty.


----------



## dotty999

I love my veggie stir fry based around white shredded cabbage, I add a variety of spices, veggies, curry powder etc, never fails to please my taste buds


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight will be meatloaf (homemade) with rice and vegetables.
> 
> Does anyone really "like" vegetables other than vegetarians? For me, they usually just come along for the ride (sometimes) only because they're supposed to but if I had my druthers, I'd pass on them. My go to one that I do like though is broccoli/cauliflower topped with shredded Mozarella or Cheddar cheese. The cheese melts nicely over the hot vegetables and makes them more tasty.


Having spent a large amount of my life in and around a farm, knowing what fresh vegetables are supposed to taste like, store produce is and always has been a major disappointment.
'Bland' is the general image.
Many if not most varieties have been bred to withstand not just pests, blights and various plant diseases, but also be durable in storage and transit.
Too often with the loss of flavor.

I even remember fresh strawberries that had flavor and didn't grow the gray fuzzies store bought do the second day after buying them.

It is really sad to see what people accept in the 'fresh food' isles these days.
Might as well be eating out of a can 

(and that I do, far too often :down: )


----------



## Johnny b

Tonight, I've cooked up some dried beans for my Burrito.
More flavorful than the low sodium beans in a can and even lower in sodium.

Add a bit of red pepper and I'm in 7th Heaven


----------



## eddie5659

Just cooked, and whilst the meal is normally for 4-6 people, as we were starving after being out last night, both ate the lot 

Vermicelli with chorizo and wild mushrooms


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> ~ normally for 4-6 people ~ both ate the lot
> Vermicelli with chorizo and wild mushrooms


What? You saved nary a morsel for Wile E. Coyote? For shame, eddie!
Gluttons!   Sounds good though!
(must'a been some night!  )

This eve, torn betwixt two cultures... I'll just say Asian, for the various references in American parlance is quite debatable as to authenticity...  ...
or traditional Southern US, most likely meatloaf, mashed potato, green beans (or maybe peas)...
umm yeah, that is more likely, this eve.


----------



## Cookiegal

Surf and turf minus the surf because I thought I had the garlic shrimp but there was none left. 

So I had the turf (filet mignon) with rice and these little gems called veggie tots which are vegetables inside a breading which are very tasty and worth looking to see if you can find:

https://www.greengiant.com/products/detail/green-giant-broccoli-cheese-veggie-tots/

I used the broccoli and cheese ones but you can also get cauliflower and corn.

You just put them in the oven and don't even have to flip them over. They are done in 14 minutes and come out nice and crispy.


----------



## 2twenty2

My daughter invited me over for dinner.

ham, whipped potatoes, gravy, brussels sprout, dinner rolls, homemade lemon meringue pie, homemade coconut cream pie, coffee, tea.


----------



## Johnny b

Beans


----------



## Cookiegal

Gravy on ham?


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Beans


Beans à la what?


----------



## Johnny b

Actually, a buddy came over at the last minute and we went to eat at a local Mexican restaurant.

I had a monster sized beef burrito and salad.
Pretty tasty, didn't have to add any hot sauce or red pepper.


----------



## eddie5659

RT said:


> What? You saved nary a morsel for Wile E. Coyote? For shame, eddie!
> Gluttons!   Sounds good though!
> (must'a been some night!  )
> 
> This eve, torn betwixt two cultures... I'll just say Asian, for the various references in American parlance is quite debatable as to authenticity...  ...
> or traditional Southern US, most likely meatloaf, mashed potato, green beans (or maybe peas)...
> umm yeah, that is more likely, this eve.


Ol' Wile E has had plenty of chances to catch his dinner, he just keeps dropping off a cliff to the sound of... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........puff

Still, I may just give him a little bit of my next meal


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Gravy on ham?


No, on the mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Beans à la what?


Beans à la whaaaaaat the heck is that smell


----------



## RT

With all this "flapping" recently about beans, instead of my normal greenies, I went with Great Northern to go with a country fried steak (w/gravy) and mashed potato (w/gravy)...yeah I like gravy!
(and carbs apparently)
Also had this new condiment made by the Amish, called Southern Hot Chow-Chow - went great on the beans!

Family used to make home made chow-chow about a million years ago when I was a kid - forced to work in the garden...haven't had it for many years. (and it's not really hot, just right)


----------



## Johnny b

mmmmm!

Pinto beans and rice. squirt of mustard, heavy on the red pepper (  ), some garlic powder, 3 cap fulls of vinegar, squirt of maple syrup.

When my sinuses run, I know I've used the right amount of pepper lol!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but what will you do when your gut explodes?


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but what will you do when your gut explodes?




I don't have that problem .................................


----------



## Johnny b

And I just had a pinto bean/cheese/onion/powdered garlic with sweet relish, toasted sandwich for an early lunch.

And lots of cayenne powder just to add a little more zing


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny-be-Good said:


> I don't have that problem .................................


Yet....


----------



## Johnny b

I'm an optimist


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny-be-Good said:


> I'm an optimist


And I'm..........not.


----------



## Shellae

Eating out tonight at Bob Evans for a friends birthday. Will order a chicken pot pie, baked potato, and peach tea


----------



## Cookiegal

Shellae said:


> chicken pot pie


I just took a look at a picture of it and it sure looks yummy.


----------



## Johnny b

Beans and something.


----------



## Shellae

Cookiegal said:


> I just took a look at a picture of it and it sure looks yummy.


They have great pot pies. The chicken is sooo good, and I'm not always fond of chicken dishes.


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef. mashed potatoes, mixed veggies, gravy


----------



## Shellae

Dollar taco night at El Patron's


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad


----------



## Johnny b

Beans and something.......................


----------



## dotty999

Try something else


----------



## Johnny b

How about, something and beans ?


----------



## dotty999




----------



## Johnny b

I guess it is time for a change 

Instead of pinto beans, I think I'll make up something tonight with black beans


----------



## Cookiegal

I went to a sugar shack for the huge meal just now for lunch so supper will probably be soup or a sandwich as I won't be very hungry.


----------



## Cookiegal

Turned out to be a banana and a pudding.


----------



## Johnny b

For dinner, I decided to have one of my famous Johnny-be Good Non-Bean veggie Burritos.

Soft Taco shell, two large table spoons of cottage cheese, healthy sprinkling of cayenne powder, garlic powder, slice of sweet onion, heaping table spoon of sauerkraut and a thin slice of Swiss Cheese.

Eaten cold 


Might even eat two


----------



## RT

Don't know for sure what's for dinner tonight, but I know what it'll be tomorrow...
low and slow BBQ ribs.
I prepped the rub this morning, will massage into the rib rack later today, allow it to rest overnight, and slow smoke it on the Friday (_i.e._, tomorrow, EST, Northern Hemisphere) on the kettle grill.
Hoping this time my anticipation of it will be worth the effort and wait..

Possibly I've jinxed myself by posting such plans, but we shall see!


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Turned out to be a banana and a pudding.


I'd rather have banana pudding, Southern style with meringue topping


----------



## Cookiegal

All of a sudden started feeling sick to my stomach just before it was time to start supper. 

I ended up eating a bit of fried pork tenderloin and rice and just hope it will stay down and not make things worse.


----------



## Johnny b

Two Alka Seltzer tablets usually gets my tummy feeling good again if I'm not coming down with something, also soda crackers and 7 Up ( but not the Diet 7 UP ) seems to help.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks for the tips and the good wishes. I took a ginger (natural) Gravol and feel quite a bit better now. 

I don't think (hope not) that I'm coming down with something but I did eat too much junk for lunch so I guess that was my punishment.


----------



## RT

Yeah ginger is said to be good for the tummy, but I usually have Rolaids or Tums on hand (but that's more for heartburn than nausea.) I hope it's just punishment for your lunch, and quickly cured, and you're not really coming down with a nasty bug or something!

So I'm doing those ribs I mentioned earlier, I shall report yay or nay later.
It's rather breezy for a low&slow cook, but when I dial in the temp on the cooker (by adjusting the air vents) should be good to go!
~3 hours of light smoke for flavor (hickory, apple and pecan woods) , later a wrap in HD aluminum foil (for tenderness ~ 1 hour) then the finishing sauce...applied un-foiled (~20-30 minutes.)
I'll swear this cook will be jinxed 'cuz of my posting plans of it!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Im sure they'll be great RT but can't wait to hear.

I'm feeling better today and just came back from having a late breakfast/early lunch with my Dad and all is well.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm feeling better today


that's good to hear and hope it's an ongoing improvement! 



Cookiegal said:


> Im sure they'll be great RT but can't wait to hear.


Yah, I bet everyone's waiting with baited BBQ breath


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC
Taco Bell


----------



## Shellae

I'm totally in the mood for a good pasta dish.


----------



## Cookiegal

I didn't know they made dishes out of pasta. Good idea though.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I didn't know they made dishes out of pasta. Good idea though.


Hey, if you leave left over pasta out over night, on the unwashed dish you served it on, it will become a "pasta dish" 
But I think you were thinking of something of that ilk that would be actually edible 

There's soup "bowls" made of bread...food for thought?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Hey, if you leave left over pasta out over night, on the unwashed dish you served it on, it will become a "pasta dish"


True and it even works better if cheese is involved.


----------



## RT

^ Can't think of a pasta prep the doesn't benefit from some kinda cheese...and in fact that's going to be my "pasta dish" tonight  Had a wee bit of Parmigiano-Reggiano and a larger wedge of Pecorino Romano, grated fine til I tired of the grating of them. 
Found a handful of meatballs in the freezer too, so all's well! 

Debated on left over ribs, but they'll still be good tomorrow.


----------



## 2twenty2

leftovers..........

fried potatoes, chicken, rice, brussels sprouts, peas, pizza

(sister is visiting for the next 6 weeks so i don't want to make it too comfortable or she might get this crazy idea of staying permanently.  ) (sorry sis I love you but......)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Debated on left over ribs, but they'll still be good tomorrow.


Did I miss something or did we ever hear how they were the first time around?


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Did I miss something or did we ever hear how they were the first time around?


No you didn't, I simply didn't report as threatened! 

And that leads me to this very post I'm posting...
Ribs were just fine, enjoyed it...except...for the fact I overcooked them. Still moist and extremely tender, smoke and spice was nice, but _too _tender for my preference. I like a rib that stays on the bone, with just a little tug as you bite.
These... well, guess you might say they weren't falling off the bone - the bones were falling off the ribs!

But that's OK, upon scrutinizing the leftovers I have before me, I had a thought (_ouch_) that there is a boneless rib sandwich about to happen that will put that clown at McDonald's to shame!
No pressed and formed faux rib sammy here, it's the real deal!

And with some steak fries and coleslaw that'll be my _dinner de jour_ of the day 
(and I've a peach cobbler cooling as I post)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds wonderful, I like it when the meat falls off of the ribs. 

Tonight I didn't feel like eating much so I had a grilled cheese sandwich (with real sliced cheddar) and some potato chips.


----------



## HOBOcs

We had home made Tacos in ready made crispy taco shells - ground beef, shredded cheese with sour cream, tomatoes, lettuce, red & green peppers with hot salsa. Leftover "boxed" white wine chasser. All good for a "blah" (ice and snowy) Monday.


----------



## dotty999

I'm about to have rice and tuna, how interesting


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> ~ Tacos ~... Leftover "boxed" white wine chasser.


whadda ya mean leftover wine?  

Feeling like Mexican today, so the Boy delivered an assortment of seven items from my favorite restaurant.. three things must be eaten right away, the other four can hold til I'm ready to reheat.


----------



## mohittomar13

Idli Sambhar with Coconut Chutney...


----------



## Johnny b

I had to look up 'Idli Sambhar ' and saw the term 'fermented'



:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

hot beef sandwiches, potatoes, mixed vegetables


----------



## Shellae

I think it will be soft tacos tonight


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## dotty999

baked potato, salad and tuna


----------



## mohittomar13

Johnny-be-Good said:


> I had to look up 'Idli Sambhar ' and saw the term 'fermented'


It's a dish popular in southern part of India (South India) and made from rice and split green gram, traditionally served on banana leaf. As the rice is fermented to prepare Idlis the search might have returned "Fermented" as a result.

It is really awesome and considered a lite meal, specifically if you don't want to gain extra calories you might want to go for it..

Here it is


----------



## mohittomar13

*Soya Chaap* with *Butter Naan* and *Roasted Red Chili Sauce* 100% veg 100% amazing...


----------



## Cookiegal

Mohittomar13,

While it's OK to post an image once in a while to respond when someone is curious about a dish they are not familiar with (such as your post no. 3544) please do not post generic images from the Internet of every meal you have. If you want to take a picture of the actual meal you have prepared then that would be fine but we don't want this thread loaded with random images. There are enough threads like that and eventually they take too long to load for some.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## mohittomar13

Cookiegal said:


> Mohittomar13,
> 
> While it's OK to post an image once in a while to respond when someone is curious about a dish they are not familiar with (such as your post no. 3544) please do not post generic images from the Internet of every meal you have. If you want to take a picture of the actual meal you have prepared then that would be fine but we don't want this thread loaded with random images. There are enough threads like that and eventually they take too long to load for some.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


I will keep that in mind the next time I post something.  Sorry for the trouble.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Cookiegal

No trouble.


----------



## HOBOcs

Our Mac & Cheese tonight looks pretty much like everyone else's (pretty basic) .... so no photo required (LOL).


----------



## RT

I guess 'bout every one knows what a frozen fish fillet sandwich looks like too...
(no, to any wise crackers, I cooked it before making the sandwich  )


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight was surf 'n turf = filet mignon steak with garlic butterfly shrimp, broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheese and white rice. It was delish.


----------



## crjdriver

Going downstairs in a few min to make grilled polish sausage with sauteed onions/ red bell peppers.


----------



## 2twenty2

macaroni and cheese, wieners, broccoli


----------



## Shellae

Teriyaki marinated pork loin roast, mashed yellow potatoes and gravy, succotash, spinach spiral pasta/veggie/Greek olive/vinaigrette salad, cheesecake...Dad's Birthday dinner.


----------



## RT

In a dilemma as to what to cook from my pantry/fridge/freezer, vs what I would _really_ prefer...nothing seemed worth the effort for now...nor did my craving for _[>insert craving of choice HERE*<] 
(* = not a real link.)_

So it's just pizza... delivered by the Boy who was out and about - pepperoni, beef, mushroom, banana pepper, xtra cheese.

that would be Marco's as I have but one delivery option out here (other than the Boy) and cost 2x the menu price, the Boy was nearby, so ya roll the dice ...
and no, that's not what I was really was craving...


----------



## dotty999

chocolate fudge cake, my sweet tooth has taken over my life for sure!


----------



## RT

While the above may not be nutritious, certainly sounds delicious Dotty!

If I only had a hunk of filet mignon, I could be dining in fine Cookiegal style , per post #3551, but I just have some shrimp, that'll turn into scampi, or perhaps just panko coated and pan fried with some zesty cocktail sauce, or maybe a spicy Remoulade for dipping.
The shrimp aren't big enough for a proper Shrimp Cocktail (imo), which sure would be good with a proper _steak_...sides are limited this eve it seems.
With few fresh ingredients on hand, most anything would sure go well well with a nice _steak_...

So now that I've fairly well established my preference for that which I do not have for dinner tonight (that would be _steak_, if you haven't guessed,) think I'll have a PB&J whilst pondering limited possibilities!


----------



## dotty999

I nearly but not quite hardly fell asleep after reading all of that! 

and today was trifle!


----------



## RT

I like trifle!

But I sense you thought my previous post was but a trifle, not coming to the point, being indecisive on dinner, not posting in the spirit of thread and related what I might have, rather than what I will have for nosh this eve....


----------



## dotty999

phew! I'm on the verge again of cat napping until you're finally done!


----------



## RT

I just realized, I could have prime rib of cat!...
I see a stray one lurking about... errmm, no, not really worth it, to give that cat a nap  
So continue/give in with your cat nap, while I do something 'r 'nother that involves food (I'm wishing for that chocolate fudge cake now, just for convenience sake)


----------



## Farmgirl22

Leftover spaghetti.


----------



## RT

Farmgirl22 said:


> Leftover spaghetti


Nothing wrong with that, had that for breakfast! 

And I went in a different direction for dinner (if my previous posts were an indication, none of that worked out) 
and had left over pizza


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs, chicken flavored rice, mixed vegetables


----------



## RT

Finally! STEAK!
now if only I don't screw it up...


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I had prepared myself a really nice supper of roast pork tenderloin with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy and just as eveything was ready and I was getting ready to cut the first slice of the roast, the electricity went off.

Now normally that wouldn't be a problem because it's not that cold outside and the meal was hot and ready to eat.....BUT..... we are in the height of the Spring thaw/run-off which is late this year and I have a sump pump in the basement that has been going every 7 minutes to keep the basement dry! 

So I called the power company and they said it was equipment failure and may be three hours before it would come back on! So I had to do the bucket brigade thing and after scooping each pail of water I had to walk up seven steps to dump it out and go back down for the next one and I was barely keeping up with the flow. After an hour of doing that my arms were killing me and my legs felt like mush and I didn't know how much longer I could keep it up and suddenly the power came back on, sooner than expected thankfully.

I reheated my meal in the microwave but didn't enjoy it as much as I would have without the drama.


----------



## RT

That certainly must be one of the longest posts you've made here, and even more certainly sounds about my luck, normally! 
Having dealt with a basement flooding situation before (keeping the outdoor drains clear really matters here) I know whatcha mean...steps, buckets and panic take their toll!
(and dammit, I happen to know that one gallon of H20 weighs 8.34 pounds, so take it as an unplanned workout, but you'll likely take it all as a dammit!!)
I would insert far worse words in that situation:barefoot:


----------



## RT

And could insert some worse words here...'cause didn't get to have steak, T storm brewed up at just the wrong time, dousing my grilling plans.
And feeling lackadaisical today, it's looking like cheddar brats will be the easiest prep and cleanup. Haven't had those in a while, and the Boy brought some fresh, and fresh buns as well.
It 'bout be brat time!


----------



## dotty999

I've gone off meat completely for now though I have had the odd sausage or 3! I'm eating lots of fresh salads, works of art doncha know, as colourful as rainbows and me!


----------



## RT

No doubt your salads are worthy of professional photography, but ya gotta get your protein some how. Cheese, bacon on the salad? Perhaps a hard boiled egg as a topper?
I do applaud your healthy approach, and if no meat, be sure to douse the salad with a rich creamy dressing, that will make your taste buds happy


----------



## dotty999

I rarely eat eggs, cholesterol concerns me doncha know. I do eat a healthy diet though, virtually no meat though I'm partial to a ****** or two when I'm in the mood, a tasty treat!

Today will be another work of art, baked potato, tuna salad topped with with beetroot and lashings of salad cream


----------



## RT

Getting around to that steak I've been talking about and wishing for, weather's finally great for the grill...and keeping with the steak theme, paired with some steak fries and a briefly grilled beefsteak type tomato slice for a topper (better than any steak sauce, imo)
It's a bit early for a good tomato here, but somehow have a tasty one at hand.


----------



## dotty999

I don't cook anything briefly, when it's black it's done!


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, pork-n-beans, wieners.


----------



## Shellae

Homemade barbeque with Isaly's chipped ham


----------



## 2twenty2

stir fried vegetables


----------



## 2twenty2

later today.............

beef and green peppers. chicken fried rice, stir fried vegetables


----------



## RT

Though it's hardly breakfast time for many, I'm making a list of what I might make for dinner with what I have on hand ...all depends on how much effort I wish to put into it...and clean up


----------



## dotty999

dinner tonight will be salad because the weather is glorious, followed by lemon cheesecake


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be baked salmon with Caesar salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna salad on toast- lettuce, pickles
cream of mushroom soup
salad- romaine lettuce, iceberg lettuce, carrots, purple cabbage, onion, cucumber, baby tomatoes, olives


----------



## 2twenty2

T-Bone steak, fries, green beans


----------



## Cookiegal

Had a late lunch of a hamburger and French Fries plus a few pieces of my friend's grilled chicken and a frozen yogourt/blueberry dessert so probably no supper tonight.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried trout with riced cauliflower, tomatoes and caesar salad followed by a sugar/cinammon doughnut.


----------



## RT

Oh trout, my favorite to fish for! Used to catch and fry 'em up right by the river bank...yummy!

But that was then and this is now, things have changed.
So it's meatloaf with mashed potato and green beans from a local grocery deli store, they actually have quite decent food.


----------



## dotty999

If fish looks like a fish I can't eat it! I prefer it battered or canned as in tuna

salad, baked potato and tuna steak


----------



## 2twenty2

lobster, king crab, garlic butter, rice, green beans


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> lobster, king crab, garlic butter, rice, green beans


Remind me to drop by your place on nights like that!


----------



## 2twenty2

> Remind me to drop by your place on nights like that!


No problem RT. In the mean time have a coffee on me while you're waiting.


----------



## 2twenty2

later today..............

Cornish hen, chicken flavored rice, mixed vegetables


----------



## Cookiegal

Sausages, beans and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

cornish hen again, rice, mixed veggies


----------



## Johnny b

Something and beans


----------



## Cookiegal

Ha! I had beans and weiners since I had beans left over from last night.


----------



## Johnny b

Sounds good to me, but I don't know where/if to find low sodium wieners.


----------



## 2twenty2

how about some of this John? 

https://www.vancampsbeans.com/#beanee-weenee



> Beanee Weenee
> 
> Our signature beans and sauce with sliced hot dogs added.


----------



## dotty999

I had tuna salad and baked potato again, seems it's what my taste buds crave right now and I don't like to disappoint!


----------



## Johnny b

2twenty2 said:


> View attachment 264438
> 
> how about some of this John?
> 
> https://www.vancampsbeans.com/#beanee-weenee


Ummmm........that's almost 1000 mg sodium per serving.....

No beanee weenee for me ....


----------



## RT

I confess, when in the mood, I like the hickory smoked flavor Beanie Weenie, with a sharp cheddar cheese, toast and strong Irish mustard along side.
Baked beans on toast is an English staple, that's just my take on it


----------



## 2twenty2

soup, salad


----------



## RT

Late night Honey Nut Cheerios...which came with a flower seed packet I intend to plant...
the theme being 'bring back the bees.'
Without those pollinators the circle of life would be broken, and should they sting me, it was likely my fault and gave it's life out of instinct from one sting.
Without them we wouldn't have the delicious varieties of honey, nor the entire bounty of food that we enjoy, and need.
I'm just sayin' bees = good.
But wasps - non-pollinators = suck.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> But wasps - non-pollinators = suck.


✔


----------



## 2twenty2

hot dog, hamburger, macaroni salad, potato salad, cole slaw


----------



## RT

Hot dogs here, too...with chili, cheese, green tomato relish and perhaps an Alka-Seltzer cocktail afterward!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> an Alka-Seltzer cocktail afterward!


...


----------



## 2twenty2

later today...................

pizza garlic bread slices, chicken wings


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes, pork chops, corn


----------



## RT

If the weather permits, I have a nice ribeye steak on deck, destined for the grill, that I hope to target at medium-rare.
Roasted rosemary red potatoes, grilled garlic bread, and a slice of ripe tomato (just barely grilled) to top the steak (which is my favorite steak 'sauce'  )

And if I just go ahead and do it, a strawberry cobbler.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.................

Leftover pizza and wings from race day yesterday and maybe a garden salad for good measure.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ooohhh la la......tonight was filet mignon steak done to perfection with herb/garlic butterfly shrimp and rice. It was delicious.


----------



## Deke40

Ate lunch out and had Mexican food(my wife's favorite). Now setting here typing this and eating some of the best watermelon I have eaten in years.
We bought on at Sam's and found the same ones at Kroger and have bought two more. Seedless to boot and my wife picks it out and stores it in a bowl.
I am a blessed man.


----------



## 2twenty2

spare ribs, vegetable rice


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Ooohhh la la......tonight was filet mignon steak done to perfection with herb/garlic butterfly shrimp and rice. It was delicious.


As I told 2twentwy2, remind me to drop by your place on nights with that menu! You must post a pic sometime, at the very least - and include your definition of perfection!
I see you have that every now and then, so it shouldn't be difficult to acquiesce to at least a partial portion of my request


----------



## Cookiegal

Perfection = medium so pink in the middle.  I often buy a chunk of filet mignon when it's on sale and slice my own steaks because I like them thinner than the ones they sell already cut. Those are fine for the BBQ but my little 1/4" steaks fry up in about 3 minutes and are as tender as can be. 

I'll let you know next time and give you 24 hours notice so you can drive up in time.


----------



## dotty999

salad, baked potato topped with cheesy coleslaw


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Perfection = medium so pink in the middle.  I often buy a chunk of filet mignon when it's on sale and slice my own steaks ~~~


Good idea and often more economical...I used to buy the entire tenderloin slab when on sale and trim/slice the thing up myself...a bit of work, but you get what you want at fraction of the price.
I too prefer med-rare, but even if you overcook tenderloin a bit it still turns out buttery tender!

Now, if you'd just send me the $$ to get my vehicle repaired...and a month's notice of the menu of your kind offer...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I used to buy the entire tenderloin slab when on sale and trim/slice the thing up myself...a bit of work, but you get what you want at fraction of the price.


That's right so it's worth it in the long run. I do the same with pork tenderloins and generally cut the ends off to quick fry as small bit size pieces and use the thicker middle section for a nice roast. It's better to take the time to do all the trimming while you're at it so everything is oven or fry pan ready when you want it.


----------



## RT

Going semi Dotty-ish, with a salad (bagged, but no tuna, sorry!  ), topped with hard cooked egg, *bacon*, fresh tomato, homemade garlic croutons, dressed with an odd but good combo of Bleu Cheese and Thousand Island, but not a lot of either, just enough to coat some of the the veg. Saltines or Ritz on the side.
(Oh and the crumbs from the bottom of a Cheez-It bag  )


----------



## 2twenty2

meatloaf, baby potatoes, carrots


----------



## jimi

I have blueberry salt from Sitka and couldn't figure out what to do with it.
2 ingredients, you figure it out.
I mixed Frozen blueberries with balsamic vinegar, heated to create a glaze (strained out the pieces-n-bits, next time I 'll use jam. Raspberry and blackberry jams come to mind. My jams have seeds. Those are fine. Jelly that I'll try grape, strawberry, cherry and rhubarb)
Seared off a bone in pork loin chop in a bit of olive oil. 
It was thick, my preference.
Cover with glaze.
Sprinkled on b berry salt.
I salt n peppered the chop before searing.
Think about this:
2 pans, 1 if make the glaze in a pan then the chops in the same.
Add 3 to the ingredient count if salt, pepper and oil count as "ingredients"
1) meat (I used pork, it works great, beef,lamb or fish should work)
2) jam, jelly or preserves.
3) balsamic vinegar.
Gee 1 pan,3 items & 10 minutes
Pretty easy

Side note:
We spent months coming up with an acceptable word for the back side. "Arse" no longer tolerated?
Mike?


----------



## RT

Chicken wings on the grill, Buffalo style sauce (well it starts like that, just butter and hot sauce...but ends up doctored in some way,) obligatory celery sticks and bleu cheese dressing.

I like to disjoint them myself, saving the wing tips for the stock pot, put the flats and drumettes in a grilling basket so as to turn 'em all over at once and move around the fire as needed. Then directly into the warmed sauce, hopefully hearing the sizzle that ensues, and the wing parts slurp up the goodness.
And just made two meals for me, or very little for The Boy and The Kids


----------



## RT

jimi said:


> I have blueberry salt from Sitka and couldn't figure out what to do with it.
> 2 ingredients, you figure it out.


 Hiya *jimi*! Long time no see!
I wouldn't know what to do that type salt either, but ya did two things right, IMHO - combined pork and fruit - they nearly always pair well! And thick bone-in chops I prefer also.
I personally don't count salt, pepper or oil as ingredients, just staples everyone has.
Specialty salts are another matter though, if it's essential to the dish...I'd have the blueberry salt on the pork first and let it sit and "sweat" a while and let osmosis do it's thing...a dry brine, if you will... but sounds like it worked out for you 

You managed to get away with "arse", I've had a slip of tongue at times, but some totaly innocent words are starred, and I don't think it depends on context, it's just software doin' it's thing


----------



## jimi

I did brine, h2o, sugar & b berry salt, but my post was long enough and I wanted ppl to try it.

Kelp pickles makes nummy tater salad.

Stuff a bull whip seeweed bulb with yer favorite meatball, cooked first, saute the seaweed in bacon fat.
Ppl will stop and look & if brave enough to try it, they'll stay and ask for more. Spread mustard on the inside of the bulb for rouladen inside out.


----------



## RT

Lordy Tort! The Boy brought me so much fresh food I hardly know where to begin, just hope I can do it all before spoilage sets in... very nice looking rib eye steaks, snow crab legs, (those will keep fine in the freezer)... but out of the garden watermelon, zuke and yellow squash, fresh corn in the husk and a couple of tomatoes that the elder ladies down at the local produce market gave a thumbs up to 

Sooo, think I'll do one of those steaks on the grill with roasted red potato...save the other veg for tomorrow


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds great RT! 

Meatballs in gravy with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken vegetable soup
crackers


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Homemade chicken vegetable soup
> crackers


Hey my friend, last time you posted that menu you weren't feeling well, as I recall...hope it's not the case this time


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Meatballs in gravy


Believe we were just discussing gravy in another thread  
Hope it's to your liking this time


----------



## RT

Folks, I've been a bit remiss in my dinner postings, and seem to be suffering from a bit of diarrhea of the keyboard 
That is to say going on more than necessary today...
Previously mentioned chicken wings - cooked 'em but didn't have a single bite...but they're still good to go.
And the steak, still in the package... very nicely marbled...I'll certain get to that soon, hoping I don't screw 'em up ... and I won't, if I don't think too hard about it 

I was about to go into detail about how I prefer to cook a steak, but don't think many would put up with my tedious methods...
Well the cooking is not tedious, 'twould just be my description of one of two methods I employ...depending on the size of hunk of meat  (no, really there's two ways to go about it, depending)

By now your eyes are glazed over, and all this might have well been posted in the Firepit or elsewhere.... your eyes are glazed only if you read all this....
And it seems to me that many who post here are cooking for one...(if for two or more, my apologies)
But I bet you'll be wondering about my steak techniques when I end this post...be glad to share but your eyes are glazed, and your attention wanes, so now I may play a game


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Going semi Dotty-ish, with a salad (bagged,


semi Dottyish!  lemme just say I use fresh lettuce and add all the salad trimmings, make no mistake about it! My salads have become a work of art, sheer delight with every tasty bite!
Today was baked potato with mayo, salmon steak, carrot sticks and green beans


----------



## RT

I bow with respect in your general direction Dotty, for every salad we've shared has indeed been a work of art...just the ones you've made, mine are hit or miss doncha know


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Hey my friend, last time you posted that menu you weren't feeling well, as I recall...hope it's not the case this time


Feelin great RT. Thanks 

Had some left over chicken (carcass with some meat still on it) to get rid of.


----------



## RT

Oh Dotty. when's the last time you did a stir fry, that too, was one of your specialties 
and I'll try no to reminisce about your breakfast


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Feelin great RT. Thanks
> 
> Had some left over chicken (carcass with some meat still on it) to get rid of.


 Well seems ya got rid of it the right way 
That sort of thing I usually reserve to the freezer for the stock pot later.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Believe we were just discussing gravy in another thread
> Hope it's to your liking this time


It came in an envelope and was quite good.


----------



## RT

Guess I'll try to get to grilling that ribeye steak I was bragging about the other day...when some shade hits the deck.
It's just that it's very warm and humid today...I don't relish starting a hot fire when the heat index is over 90...but it's not that hard, just have to get off me arse and do it 
(_whine, groan, moan, complain _ )

Betcha I'll be glad that I did though


----------



## RT

Of course, immediately after posting my intentions for outdoor cooking a thunder storm brewed up. Which if the sun pops out again it'll only make for 'air you can wear.'


----------



## dotty999

baked potatoes topped with cheesy slaw and beetroot snippets with salad and of course I mean the works! It was like a rainbow on my plate


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> baked potatoes topped with cheesy slaw and beetroot snippets with salad and of course I mean the works! It was like a rainbow on my plate


 I poked around in my fridge earlier and found some rainbows that weren't exactly as appetizing as what you describe


----------



## dotty999

That's because they weren't British doncha know!


----------



## ekim68

I just came across a Meat Pie recipe that looks intriguing and it has Rutabaga in it... I've never cooked with Rutabaga before. Anyone else?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> came across a Meat Pie recipe that looks intriguing


Yes to that Mike... oh my, meat pie


ekim68 said:


> never cooked with Rutabaga before. Anyone else?


As to that ...not willingly, just experimentally, but I don't recall how it turned out 

But on more a serious note, I have used it, I believe it was in winter as an ingredient for a hearty stew that had a bunch of other stuff in it.
It's not something likely to be seen on my grocery list these days, but the stew wasn't disliked by the family. So because I don't buy it normally, it's probably quite good for you 
Seems I recall it's a root vegetable similar to a turnip (which I actually do have on the list occasionally...when it's from a local garden)


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> I've never cooked with Rutabaga before. Anyone else?


Nope.


----------



## RT

Foiled again by the weather for a grilled steak.
By now the thing is what I would call dry aged, for it's been well seasoned in advance, resting in fridge for 2 days.
It might as well be a breakfast item now


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> It might as well be a breakfast item now


Or dog food I think at this point.


----------



## RT

Naw, it's also called "controlled rotting" expensive steak houses do it all the time.
By tomorrow afternoon, I might have agree with you though


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I cheated and stopped at the grocery for a store "home-made" Lasagna (not frozen) with some fresh coleslaw. They were both delicious. 

In my defense, I just had the house painted and the guy said not to use my stove fan for a couple of days so I figured I'd get something that I could pop in the microwave......so there.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> In my defense, I just had the house painted and the guy said not to use my stove fan for a couple of days so I figured I'd get something that I could pop in the microwave......so there.


 I often use microware in the microwave as an m defense  
wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## Cookiegal

What chu talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## Shellae

Rigatoni with sweet Italian sausage lightly olive oil fried then simmered for a few hours in marinara sauce. Garlic toast. Also a nice salad w/vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## dotty999

cheesy pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

pepperoni, kielbasa, cheese, crackers, garlic bread, pickles, olives, prohibition beer ✔


----------



## Shellae

Garlic bread with sauce from last nights pasta dinner spooned over it... MMMM, imbued with little sweet sausage chunks...and watermelon Too tired to cook.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish (alaskan pollock), rice, corn


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon, broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheese on top and rice.


----------



## Shellae

Another pasta day. Ate out with a friend...Gnocchi, a crisp green salad with blue cheese dressing, and a strawberry banana smoothie for desert.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC, potato salad, pasta salad, cole slaw


----------



## RT

Was supposed to have fresh caught trout tonight.
The Boy & Co went fishing this A.M. but only caught three (only the 3 little kids scored, the Boy was out of luck  )
Three fish will not eight people feed, for no one here is known as a miracle cook in the Biblical sense (if you get my meaning  )
I wasn't feeling fishy anyway, plus didn't really want to deal with it all.
Appreciated the offering on this Father's Day (they came to give me the day's catch) but the little one's were eager for a fish dinner.

So I took the Boy aside and said "Boy, take these fish home, cook 'em up, feed your kids, and be sure to tell each child 'This is the fish that _you _caught today, good job!' " And it's your turn, Boy, for Ramen noodles, or something like that, my son. 
They're going back tomorrow, so maybe I'll be up for some fish that goes from stream to pan (or grill) on the same day...if they (and I) are lucky. 

Hedging his bets, I did receive some of the chicken casserole the Boy made the previous night, and it was certainly better than the last one I made, hit the spot, so all's well 

Happy Father's Day, Son


----------



## RT

Very unusual for me - no meat, or meat by-products, at all this day. (Fishing trip didn't work out, :shrug: )
Yogurt and an oatmeal cookie for breakfast.
Then for dinner = fried red potatoes, pan fried yellow squash (dusted with cornmeal and some Creole seasoning), green beans, thick slice of fresh tomato with a dollop of mayo, fresh corn in the husk (microwaved*) and watermelon after.
Had way too much oil in the pan, but nothing turned out greasy...must've had the temp just right 

*Side note on microwaved corn in the husk...the quickest and easiest way I know of and it turns out great!
No prep, forget husking and dealing with the silk...just put the whole thing in the magic wave machine for 3-4 minutes. Using a towel or pot holder (for it will be HOT) and a sturdy chef's knife, cut off ~an inch or so from the thicker end part and _viola! 
You've just released the silk from the tassle _
You just squeeze/shake from the tapered end, the ear will come out virtually silk free!  It's hard to get bad corn these days, so I rarely even use butter and salt like many do.


----------



## 2twenty2

Had a tooth yanked so soup for me the next couple of days.


----------



## RT

My sympathies 2t2, that can be painful as well as inconvenient for a while.
Careful not to get a dry socket, had it once, not recommended


----------



## HOBOcs

nice evening.. so did a small steak on the BBQ, with bean salad


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> My sympathies 2t2, that can be painful as well as inconvenient for a while.
> Careful not to get a dry socket, had it once, not recommended


It had to be stitched up, so I assume the chance of dry socket is minimal.


----------



## RT

Seems like it's gonna be BLT sammich night...

That does not mean Bison, Liver, and Tortillas, doncha know


----------



## Cookiegal

Herb marinated Lamb loin chops with broccoli, cauliflower and rice. Browned them for two minutes each side and then put them in the over at 375 degrees for 20 minutes (turned over after 10 minutes) and they were super tender and delicious.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded and baked pork chops with peas, mashed potatoes and onion soup gravy.


----------



## dotty999

salad, baked potato topped with cheese


----------



## eddie5659

Blasted heatwave here, so just had some ice-cream last night.

So, starrrrvving now


----------



## dotty999

flipping heatwave again today! I'm worn out!

tuna salad


----------



## RT

Much heat here too.
Factor in the humidity and dew point and the "feels like" temp is 101°.

So a simple salad of iceberg, shaved carrot, thin sliced green pepper, thin sliced cucumber, some diced tomato, home made croutons...a hard boiled egg and bacon bits topped off with bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad again with baked potato


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 chicken, baby potatoes, carrots and peas


----------



## dotty999

Our heatwave is set to continue! salad all the way for now!


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish fingers, rice, broccoli


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice. Now there are a bunch of fish swimming around with no fingers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Nice. Now there are a bunch of fish swimming around with no fingers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken fingers, rice, mixed vegetables


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad with baked potato


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Chicken fingers, rice, mixed vegetables


Ah man.... you have a finger fetish?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Ah man.... you have a finger fetish?


I know, I need help!


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I know, I need help!


Yeah but I can't quite put my finger on what type of help. No wonder, all of a sudden I don't have any fingers!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but I can't quite put my finger on what type of help. No wonder, all of a sudden I don't have any fingers!


Well maybe I can finger it out. 

I could try giving myself the finger like Eric von Zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC


----------



## Cookiegal

Beans and wieners. It's another heat wave here and didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## RT

The heat here is keeping me from doing the outdoor grilling, even though I have a fresh wild caught piece of salmon here...
But it seems like Beanie Weenies and a bit of of cheese and crackers would be easy peasy, not heaty


----------



## 2twenty2

Stir fried vegetables, beef and broccoli from my favorite local Chinese Restaurant.


----------



## RT

2t2, (or Knuck, whatever you prefer  )
That beef and broccoli sounds great..
reminds me of a similar dish used to have for lunch at work.
'Twas called Mongolian Beef, but when my co-worker called the order in he said "Magnolia beef."   
No matter what ya call it was still tasty.


----------



## dotty999

another tuna salad with baked potato, thoroughly enjoyed it in this hot weather


----------



## Shellae

Rotisserie chicken, mashed potatoes, snap peas.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> 2t2, (or Knuck, whatever you prefer  )


Don't matter which one, just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## RT

No worries on that part, sir! 
Just remember that should I shout "Hey, You!" it may or may not necessarily require you to turn and reply "Who, Me?" 

It seems I'm not getting enough chemicals in my food, so tonight looks like Armour hot dog (the dogs kids love to bite), Hormel chili, and Fritos.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken wings (suicide), celery, blue cheese dip, prohibition beer


----------



## dotty999

warm weather so chicken salad with fries


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade pizza - dough, pizza sauce, pepperoni, olives, mushrooms, bacon, red peppers, mozzarella cheese


----------



## RT

Yumm! 2t2...
but having dined on pizza and leftover pizza since Tuesday, I've about lost my pizzaz for pizza...
(it was really good pizza though...at first.)
Awesome you made your own...and I believe you made your own dough and sauce?
If so, rates an impressive double awesome!! 

For this eve, atm, I can only answer the title of this thread by repeating the title of this thread, over and over again...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> and I believe you made your own dough and sauce?


Nope! Too lazy. Local grocery store has fresh pizza dough. Sauce from a can.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..........................

Fish-N-Chips-N-Coleslaw.


----------



## Cookiegal

Rib steak with garlic and herb shrimp and rice.


----------



## RT

Trying a new technique (for me) for crispy roasted red potato to go with the ribeye steak I plan to offer up to the fire gods later today.

The new part for me is just a parboil of the 'taters in seasoned water (they're not done yet), letting them completely just air dry, then roasting at fairly high temp til crisp on the outside and creamy in the middle (hopefully.)

The boiling liquid also included a few garlic cloves, which will now mush up nicely in some butter, so garlic bread is on the menu too


----------



## dotty999

home made chips with steak salad


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, peas, celery, onion, carrots, baby potatoes, beef broth, mushroom broth, garlic bread.

And for desert as the grandson use to call it wawger mellon


----------



## dotty999

salad with baked potato topped with tuna and mayo


----------



## Cookiegal

Salmon with Caesar salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Chicken sandwiches on whole wheat, mayo, lettuce, sweet pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 4 hours I'm going to pig  out and order Chinese from my favorite local Chinese restaurant.

Stir fried mixed vegetables, vegetable chop suey, vegetable chow mein, beef and broccoli, fried chicken wings, sweet and sour shrimp and a large wonton soup.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah man..... I want some.


----------



## 2twenty2

> Ah man..... I want some.


Well there will be plenty here for you, maybe. I'm feelin real pigish but I don't think I can eat all that, but then again? 

I've got my fork and spoon ready and waitin and when I get into a feeding frenzy well.............


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I've got my fork and spoon ready and waitin and when I get into a feeding frenzy well


How about ordering for two? I'll be there in a jiffy.


----------



## dotty999

the weather being so hot I had salad with baked potato topped with tuna and mayo


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, it's terrible here too so I bought an already cooked chicken breast and had that with macaroni salad and coleslaw.


----------



## dotty999

I had a horrible experience in my kitchen yesterday, I'd put some fresh cooked chicken bits on the floor for the cat, she seems to prefer to eat off the floor than in her bowl sometimes but I feed her cat food in her dish

When I checked later the floor was covered in maggots! 
My fault entirely seeing that the weather has been quite hot, I just didn't think!
I felt sick clearing them up, even the next day a few strays were present!


----------



## Cookiegal

You could fry them up and add them to your next salad.


----------



## dotty999

I feel even sicker!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, it's terrible here too so I bought an already cooked chicken breast and had that with macaroni salad and coleslaw.


And I thought we were having dinner together.


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> When I checked later the floor was covered in maggots!





Cookiegal said:


> You could fry them up and add them to your next salad.


Lots of protein in those maggots.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> And I thought we were having dinner together.


I was afraid I'd drive all that way and find there was nothing left.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Lots of protein in those maggots


I was going to say the same thing. A good substitute for tuna.


----------



## dotty999

you two are both sick!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you two are both sick!


I am so.........


----------



## Cookiegal

"Sick" is for something good in today's language.


----------



## dotty999

Not in the UK, sick is vomit


----------



## Cookiegal

So because it's still sweltering, I bought a frozen dinner of breaded chicken with mashed potatoes. The mashed potatoes were good but the chicken was terrible so I reached for a frozen chicken pot pie and had that with the mashed potatoes, which wasn't much better. 

Sometimes I buy the "homemade" meals at the local grocery which are very good but today they didn't have any fresh. This winter I need to cook ahead a bunch of stuff and freeze it so I can be ready for the hot summer days with better quality food.


----------



## dotty999

the weather being so warm it's salad most days with a baked potato and usually tuna or ham.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll eat some salads but I'm just not that fond of grass.


----------



## dotty999

nor me, my salads are my own inventions and not always the norm


----------



## 2twenty2

later today for dinner....................

cornish hen, rice, mixed vegetables and cherry cheese cake for desert.


----------



## RT

Magically appearing at the table (courtesy of The Boy), a fine meal of fried pork chops (bone in - crisp outside & moist inside), mashed potato w/gravy, green bean casserole and skillet fried okra (the real deal, not your pre-breaded frozen okra nuggets) from a country style cafe.
Chocolate meringue pie for later too!

Ya don't see real meringue from a regular restaurant much anymore. I rarely get to have their food, but everything I've had has been quite good. Real home style cooking, local produce when possible, etc.


----------



## RT

As for the maggot thing posted before - 
Dotty, I cautioned you not to post that here...now see what a can of worms you've stirred up?


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-n-chips, coleslaw, pineapple fritters


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> As for the maggot thing posted before -
> Dotty, I cautioned you not to post that here...now see what a can of worms you've stirred up?


Well, it serves a purpose and your caution is sailing in the wind, right above my head! 

Today was salad again with baked potato, my favourite along with all the tasty trimmings


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Well, it serves a purpose and your caution is sailing in the wind, right above my head!


Lordy Torte! the wind has been blown !


----------



## 2twenty2

Garlic bread pizza - garlic bread, pizza sauce (can), mushrooms, pepperoni, olives, red peppers, bacon, Italian 3 cheese mix (provolone, mozzarella, parmesan).
And chicken wings with Frank's hot sauce.


----------



## RT

Frank's Red Hot, a staple for me 

Last night made some crunchy tacos, just standard store bought ingredients from box, packet and jar, just cook up the meat and add cheese and lettuce and what ever you like, but I really over seasoned the small amount of meat.

So this morn I thought folks sometimes have breakfast for dinner, why not dinner for breakfast, got plenty enough left over and all the trimmings. Thought taco salad.
But wondering how to tame the over seasoned meat, caution to wind, added the last dollop of my ketchup bottle and it transformed into something almost nearly, but not quite hardly, something not unlike a Sloppy Joe kinda thing.

Won't go to waste, but reckon I'll be having a sodium packed nosh shortly...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had surf 'n turf, filet mignon steak with garlic shrimp and rice. It was delishus.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I had surf 'n turf, filet mignon steak with garlic shrimp and rice. It was delishus.


My dear Admin, why do you insist on taunting/teasing us with such delightful delvings and descriptions in the culinary pleasures that always makes me (at least) think "oh, I'd rather have THAT!"  No, wait a minnit, I do understand ... it's because you CAN 

Well, sometimes I feel like I'm only one pay check away from Ramen Noodles, really it's just that I don't make the effort at times, to prepare the good stuff :shrug:


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah well I feel I deserve it once in a while. The filet mignon was on sale but still cost around $7.00 for one meal but there was a lot of it. The garlic shrimp are frozen from a local grocery and you just pop them in the oven for 14 minutes and let them sit for 3-5 minutes and they are really good. So it's an easy and tasty meal although yes, a bit expensive.


----------



## dotty999

tuna salad
it's salad weather time and long may it reign!


----------



## RT

Salad tonight for me too, sans tuna, replaced by bacon pieces...a bought concoction, but looks to be mostly baby spinach with generous and colorful amounts of mushroom, cuke, grape tomato, radish, a slash of red and yellow pepper, and either very large chives or green onion tops.
Made some garlic croutons this morning, dressing yet to be determined...but with spinach, a hot bacon vinaigrette comes to mind, might have to make a hard cooked egg as well.


----------



## dotty999

I'll be having..... wait for it...salad! with baked potato


----------



## 2twenty2

in about 2 hours.............
salad - iceberg lettuce, romain lettuce, carrots, purple cabbage, cucumbers, olives, peppers. 
fish - pollock coated in beer batter and deep fried to a crispy golden brown.
fries - crinkle cut from fresh new potatoes and deep fried to a golden brown.
vinegar, ketchup, salt
prohibition beer

tomorrow, run around the block a couple of times to wear off some of that fat! oh well.


----------



## dotty999

so, potato and fish salad, simple


----------



## RT

Not so simple, Dotty!
He still has to run around the block!! 

Lordy I've spent all day just making dressing for my salad...feel like already done two laps!


----------



## dotty999

you guys! there's more to life than preparing food, trust me!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> He still has to run around the block!!


It will probably be more like crawl around the block.


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you guys! there's more to life than preparing food, trust me!


There is?


----------



## RT

There is indeed!
Eating it really give one a sense of accomplishment....
unless you fail in your prep and have to feed it to the dog...cat...squirrels...birds...compost heap...whatever...


----------



## dotty999

that only happens when I try a new recipe and it turns out to be inedible and even the cat wont touch it!


----------



## RT

My bewitching cookery fails more than it used to, happens to everyone, from time to time.
That's when I'm happy to pay for Dinner Delivered, or dig out one of those frozen things I keep in the freeze.
(or get the stash of sweets I hide from the kids and call it dinner done  )

One note, I must be OK at maintaining my knives...just was cleaning one and it sliced up my sponge into sushi thin slices...hope none of those bits go into the salad!
(s'allright, fingers and finger nails still intact >phew!<)


----------



## dotty999

I like the summer months cos I hardly cook apart from flinging a potato in the microwave and serving it topped with tuna and a side salad with dressing


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> ~ cos I hardly cook apart from flinging a potato in the microwave ~


 You forgot to qualify that statement by adding your signature descriptive phrase "flinging with gay abandon..."


----------



## dotty999

I didn't forget, was waiting for someone to notice, didn't take long!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> so, potato and fish salad, simple


Ok, how about tuna salad on crackers and a garden salad.  thats what I'm havin for dinner.


----------



## dotty999

sounds like my kinda food 
I went shopping earlier and bought 8 cans of tuna, love it!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> I went shopping earlier and bought 8 cans of tuna, love it!


I gather you don't like salmon. I like both tuna and salmon.


----------



## dotty999

they are totally different in taste so you're correct, I don't like salmon


----------



## 2twenty2

corn on the cob, garden salad, diet coke


----------



## dotty999

welcome to TSG 

baked potato, salad and tuna


----------



## RT

I'm one for the money...
two for for the show...
three to get ready, but here I go...

Not really an Elvis fan, buuttt...
I got a banana, i got some peanut butter, I got some bacon...and white sammich bread.
Do you see where I'm going with this legendary concoction?
Why not give it a go once?
See what all the legend is about?
:shrug:

I'll let y'all know if it kills me too... um, wait... not sure if that will be a promise...


----------



## RT

Got some shish-ka-bab-ery going on over the coals...sirloin of beef (marinated), green and red bell pepper, onion...normally would have mushroom, but they went into the accompanying rice pilaf.


----------



## Shellae

Pork roast, green beans, tomato salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Shellae said:


> Pork roast, green beans, tomato salad


Pork roast, green beans = yummy

later today.... Steak, fried potatoes, salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops, changed my mind.

ordered fish-n-chips, onion rings, apple fritters


----------



## RT

Aww, man!
But it seems you've substituted one delight for another, so you have something for later or tomorrow?
sounds like a win - win to me!

Expecting a flyby call from The Boy shortly, so I can get something delevered for nothing, as I feel particularly lazy today... know whut I mean?


----------



## Shellae

Dollar Taco night. Ordered 2 bean tacos...chips and salsa free. Went home and ate 2 tangelos.


----------



## RT

I could live on that for a day or two! 

Had KFC chicken livers (which were pretty good for a change - not too salty like they can be at times, nor too crusty) with slaw, green beans and a biscuit.
Tangelo would have been a good palate cleanser


----------



## Cookiegal

I've got to start eating better (less salt and sugar) so I did a stir fry in a bit of olive oil with some chicken, cherry tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, tomato juice and white rice with an all-purpose combination of spices that doesn't contain salt (similar to Mrs. Dash). It was very good. Then I had a chocolate fudge cake for desert.  Well I don't want to throw them out so I've got to use them up.  Baby steps.......


----------



## dotty999

I'm eating healthy right now so salad with tuna and baked potato


----------



## 2twenty2

liver and onions, fried potatoes, broccoli


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veggies with tuna, very tasty!


----------



## RT

I'm just glad to be more amenable to regular food, after suffering some days of the epic ol' gastro intra-body war of the worlds type thing.
_>phew!<
_
So I'm going with a biscuit, some mashed potato, green beans, and a slice of country ham....(i know - salty and perhaps greasy - but it passed the ham/biscuit test this morn, and I like the country in the ham


----------



## 2twenty2

ham, whipped potatoes, peas/carrots


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veggies with tuna yet again!


----------



## Cookiegal

Last nigth I had my surf 'n turf. It was soooooo gooooood!

Tonight I'm trying something new (to me) and healthy (new to me too  ), it's butternut squash noodles. I'm not sure what I'll do with them yet but I'll figure something out between now and then.


----------



## RT

It's a puzzle to me, but every time I try to eat something healthy, change my diet, I get sick! 
There's no way to die in good health, I reckon...


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! I can just see someone asking what did this person die of and getting the response, healthiness.


----------



## RT

LOL, it's ironic, ain't it? 

Don't how true this is, but I heard the tale (and dotty999 should pay attention here) that yes tuna can be good for you, but there's trace amounts of mercury in that fish... so daily consumption puts folks (esp women) at risk to mercury poisoning...
or maybe it's lead contamination... doesn't matter, that detail.
Anyway the tale goes that the woman died, trying to eat healthy tuna every day.

Well, something's gonna get ya eventually, so I say go for gusto while you can, damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead! .....

Or to balance things, relax and smell the roses...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, I've mentioned about the mercury content a few times but a lot depends on the type and source of the tuna so hopefully Dotty is aware and choosing her tuna wisely. 

BTW, a pet peeve is when people call it tuna fish. I mean what other kind of tuna is there? Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## RT

hey, you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Yes, I've mentioned about the mercury content a few times but a lot depends on the type and source of the tuna so hopefully Dotty is aware and choosing her tuna wisely.
> 
> BTW, a pet peeve is when people call it tuna fish. I mean what other kind of tuna is there? Sorry, wrong thread.


I wasn't aware!  I eat a lot of canned tuna so I've just been reading up on it and apparently, skipjack tuna is safer and I will be buying it in future!

I would have never assumed tuna could be bad for your health, it comes as a shock to me as I eat it more than anything else!
I rarely eat meat and consider my diet quite healthy, not deadly! How wrong could I be!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry Dotty. I've mentioned it in the past but I guess you thought I was joking when I said you'd turn into a thermometer or start glowing in the dark. Well, in a way I was but I was hoping you'd get the connection. I didn't think you liked me harping on it.

Seriously, as you found out, there are safer varieties but quantities should still be limited to safe amounts.


----------



## dotty999

your mention of a thermometer and glowing in the dark meant nothing to me, I thought it was an Americanism beyond my understanding

I absolutely love tuna! I'm going to have to think of a replacement. 
I'm not really a fish lover apart from occasionally eating cod or haddock which has to be cooked in batter or breadcrumbs which I've enjoyed with my salads so I may try eating more of them though I'm lazy and don't like cooking which is why tuna is ideal, quick and easy to prepare and I don't need to use the oven!


----------



## Cookiegal

I take it you don't like salmon or trout? Those are healthier alternatives.

You don't have to cut out tuna altogether just limit the portion size and/or frequency you eat it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight I'm trying something new (to me) and healthy (new to me too  ), it's butternut squash noodles. I'm not sure what I'll do with them yet but I'll figure something out between now and then.


So I read on the Internet to drizzle olive oil on it and cook in the oven for 10-14 minutes (so I went with 12). I also added some ground roasted garlic to it. Then I stir-fried it with diced green and organge peppers, onions and raisin tomoatoes. It was very tasty and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> I take it you don't like salmon or trout? Those are healthier alternatives.
> 
> You don't have to cut out tuna altogether just limit the portion size and/or frequency you eat it.


I don't like strong tasting fish nor bones, I don't particularly like salmon or trout however I don't mind canned salmon occasionally.
It will be a big deal for me to cut back on my tuna intake as I eat it several days a week with salad during summer but I'll give it a go as my health comes first, thanks for the info!


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't like the bones either. I find trout milder than salmon and I always get both of those without bones in them (even the canned ones have versions with no bones, of course a bit more expensive). Also, if you prepare them with sauces they don't taste so fishy.

Yes indeed, health comes first. That's what I'm trying to adhere to now as well.

You're welcome.


----------



## 2twenty2

*not takeout!* *home grown!*
steak sub - mushrooms, onions, cheese
onion rings - oven cooked


----------



## Cookiegal

how do you grow onion rings?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> how do you grow onion rings?


Very carefully


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL!


----------



## dotty999

the wok was out! stir fried veggies with sliced frankfurter sausage, lashings of garlic, mustard, soy sauce and Thai sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

And not a tuna in sight!


----------



## dotty999

they failed to surface!


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> *not takeout!* *home grown!*
> steak sub - mushrooms, onions, cheese
> onion rings - oven cooked


Going to out on a limb and guess that some of the stuff was not grown at your home....but that's  as it was obviously grown at some one's home, else you wouldn't have used *bold*. 
Don't blame you, I'd be happy too. 

Cookiegal posed a question about the onion, which has an obvious answer, but I must ask you about the home grown cheese...

I'm crossing my fingers, but don't worry mate, slack shall be cut for you! !


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I must ask you about the home grown cheese.


I thought it was too cheesy to ask.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Cookiegal posed a question about the onion, which has an obvious answer, but I must ask you about the home grown cheese...
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers, but don't worry mate, slack shall be cut for you! !


Well lets see. Farmer milks cow (farm - *home *where cow and farmer lives and where the cow and farmer grew up. So now they are *grown* up at *home*). Then milk sent to be processed at some factory somewhere ( factory - *home *where the cheese gets made. Culture gets added and starts to *grow*)  So yep all home grown


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I thought it was too cheesy to ask.


Yep that would have been way too cheesy


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with riced broccoli and peas.


----------



## RT

Actually made a sort of cheese once, yogurt cheese.
Plain Greek yogurt into a cheesecloth lined fine strainer, and into the fridge overnight. Most of the moisture (whey?) will seep out.
The result is kind of a cross between goat cheese and cream cheese, I guess. Not bad for whatever it was I made it for  (totally forgot) 
I might give it go again, see what happens.


----------



## Shellae

The very last batch of the ravioli a local family business (recently closed doors) of over 60 years made.


----------



## RT

Aw, that's a shame...glad you got to have a foot in the door there, so to speak. It's sad when traditions change.

I've been prepping your basic ingredients for a jambalaya here, mostly spending time on the "trinity" of Cajun/Creole cooking - a boatload of meticulously diced onion, celery and green bell pepper. Got some nice smoked sausage and chicken thighs for the pot as well. 
Rice, of course.
Looks like I'll be feeding eight folks, so I'm making a big batch.
But it's prep today, cook tomorrow


----------



## RT

Looking forward to snow crab legs this eve, with tiny baby potatoes.
I really mean teeny potatoes! From The Little Potato Company  If there one spud in the pack bigger than a golf ball I haven't seen it! Baby veg makes you feel so gourmet 

Made a lot of drawn butter (aka clarified butter, but not ghee _per se_) and a well seasoned water for boiling lil' taters but steaming (not boiling) the crab, all at once.
I thought about broccoli to go along, but why ruin something so richly buttery decadent with something that's good for you 
Crisp white wine, roll of paper towels, I'm good to go.


----------



## dotty999

I had a steak salad with fat chips


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I had a steak salad with fat chips


Was it tuna steak?


----------



## Johnny b

This thread made me hungry for a snack ( shame on you  )
So I'm sitting here with a freshly made pinto bean wrap, No Salt, Mr's Dashes pepper and a liberal squirt from a Frenches mustard bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..................................

ham steak, potato wedges, salad


----------



## RT

Thinking hard about a shrimp scampi variant, with the idea of baking it so as to have a buttery crisp Ritz cracker topping.
But shelling the shrimp, it is my thought to make a quick shrimp broth from the shells...to go into the classic butter, wine, garlic, parsley and lemon sauce.

Raw shrimp in the baking dish, add the pre-cooked sauce, and topped with crushed Ritz, baked til topping is golden brown...the crustaceans will be cooked by then...
Sounds good to me...

Now, if i could just get going with it...feeling tired and puny...want some one to just make it magically appear before me


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Sounds good to me...


indeed it does sound good!


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> indeed it does sound good!


And indeed it was! 
Just got around to making it this eve, as the shrimp took longer than expected to thaw in the fridge.
But it was an A+ endeavor I devoured
But one of those things if I tried to do it again, it likely wouldn't turn out as good as this was...


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy with potatoes, carrot and swede mash


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> ******* in gravy with potatoes, carrot and swede mash


What! No tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, carrots, pickles


----------



## dotty999

2twenty2 said:


> What! No tuna


The menu changes at the weekend


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today................

Tuna casserole


----------



## RT

Working on what I'm calling Tuscan stuffed pork chop (stuffed with a compound butter of garlic, rosemary, parsley and thyme),
the chop seasoned with a porchetta seasoning, and drizzled with a garlic rosemary lemon infused olive oil, destined for the grill. With glazed carrots, and a kind of "stovetop" stuffing out of leftover croutons.


----------



## dotty999

I prefer my food kinda easy,microwave is great! I make a tasty veggie stir fry and baked potato with tuna which is a favourite along with german sausage and spices to enhance the flavour


----------



## RT

I too like easy peasy most of the time, but every now and then I get inspired to dirty as many pots and pans as I can... hoping the kitchen elf will clean up over night... _>sigh<_
Hardly ever happens 

Tonight, the weather's turning quite chilly, so probably a 'waved chicken pot pie. Easy peasy, warm and comforting.

(aside to Dotty - I'd rather have a Burchall's meat pie!!  )


----------



## 2twenty2

Too lazy to make/cook/bake anything today so I'm ordering takeout.

Pizza & wings for lunch
Stir fried veggies & torpedo shrimp for dinner


----------



## dotty999

out came the wok and a stir fry was produced in less than 10 minutes!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> out came the wok and a stir fry was produced in less than 10 minutes!




But i'm still too lazy

I'll let the local fast food places do the cookin.


----------



## Cookiegal

I went to make my devilled sausages and discovered I didn't have any brown sugar. So I thought, what can I substitute? I have the sour ingredienets (chili sauce, worcestershire sauce and lemon juice) so I need something sweet like the brown sugar so I used maple syrup and it actually tasted the same. I had that with mixed vegetables (frozen) and rice.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> out came the wok and a stir fry was produced in less than 10 minutes!


Haven't heard of your stir fry in a while. I know it used to be part and parcel of your weekly rotation! 



Cookiegal said:


> So I thought, what can I substitute?


Indeed that is the bane of all cooks from time to time, having on hand everything except for the one seemingly essential ingredient. 
That's when you get creative, or just switch to something else.

However, let's say you're in the mood for steak with all the trimmings, and you've got the trimmings, but the steak you thought you had has been lost in the freezer, or you forgot you ate the last bit a week ago.
That is what I call "major disappointment," though I'd phrase it in a way that would make angels blush  Sometimes there is no valid substitute, but you did well there Cookie!

Well to make a long story short, (uh prolly too late for that now doncha know,)
Like Mr 2, feel lazy in the kitchen, I tire of washing dishes, so i ordered a couple of plates of semi-home cooking (meatloaf, chicken and dressing) which will tide me over for a couple of days.

Well, not the greatest, but it beats Barf-a-roni out of a can


----------



## dotty999

stir fry again as I had plenty of leftover cabbage and other veggies, always a tasty dish!


----------



## Brigham

dotty999 said:


> stir fry again as I had plenty of leftover cabbage and other veggies, always a tasty dish!


Bubble and squeak!


----------



## 2twenty2

Bangers and mash


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> I too like easy peasy most of the time, but every now and then I get inspired to dirty as many pots and pans as I can... hoping the kitchen elf will clean up over night... _>sigh<_
> Hardly ever happens
> 
> Tonight, the weather's turning quite chilly, so probably a 'waved chicken pot pie. Easy peasy, warm and comforting.
> 
> (aside to Dotty - I'd rather have a Burchall's meat pie!!  )


Had a Burchall's pie last week! Can hardly say no when the bus stops outside of the shop!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Had a Burchall's pie last week! Can hardly say no when the bus stops outside of the shop!


I am most envious, and I am unanimous in that!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded and fried filet of sole with beets and Caesar salad.


----------



## RT

Dang! Most of the time when y'all post something I immediately want to have what _you're_ having instead of what _I'm_ stuck with.

Tonight a simple pizza, pepperoni, green pepper, mushroom...except they were out of mushrooms...

Oh I see that some new ones have sprung from the damp weather there in the side yard...
uh, perhaps it's best go with extra cheese instead


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! Tonight it was pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## dotty999

chocolate!


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken, rice, mixed veggies


----------



## RT

Wasn't what I'd planned for this eve, but I'm pretty darn sure everything will be better with Plan B...
The Boy went to the store and brought back some good looking ribeye steaks for me...hmm... A = ham steak, or B = beef steak? ... so ditching plan A for tonight, I'm lighting the charcoal soon 

Steak fries in the oven, a small iceberg wedge with shaved carrot and bleu cheese dressing....

So yeah, Plan B has now become Plan A, without much thought


----------



## Cookiegal

Surf 'n Turf - filet mignon steak with garlic herb butterly shrimp, carrots, rice and coleslaw.


----------



## Shellae

Sweet Italian sausage imbued with the sweetest plumpest anise seeds...mashed potatoes and real butter, peas, and sweet potato pie w/ whipped cream! Real comfort meal.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spanish rice a roni, Cornish hen, mixed veggies


----------



## RT

Feeling a bit weird and lazy, having Chef Barf-ar-dee from a can, mini ravioli, with added herbs and a pinch of red pepper flakes, and probably waste of perfectly good Pecorino Romano cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Chef Barf-ar-dee from a can, mini ravioli


 Don't remember the last time I had Chef-Boy-is-this-awful


----------



## dotty999

spag bol with added spices to warm it up and add more flavour


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Don't remember the last time I had Chef-Boy-is-this-awful


I know man, if I wasn't feeling sick before, I did after...but I was having a childhood flash back, or sumpthin'... 

Doing better tonight.
Already had some Blue Point oysters on the half shell with home made cocktail sauce (xtra horseraddishy.)
Preparing for _Moules Mariniere_, or a least a variation of.
Mussels cooked with garlic, white wine, an herb butter, crusty bread to sop up the lovely broth. I like to throw in few clams when I can.
Cheap, fresh and fast. Good for you too.


----------



## dotty999

hate seafood, I cooked liver and onions in gravy with veggies and baked potato


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> hate seafood


Tuna is seafood.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about 1hr.

Stir fried veggies, beef and broccoli.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Tuna is seafood.


canned tuna doesn't taste at all fishy so that's my exception to the rule


----------



## Cookiegal

Something smells fishy......


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded parmesan chicken thighs with carrots and Lipton Sidekicks Chicken Noodles.


----------



## mohittomar13

Aalu Gobhi and Poori 
_(Potato Cauliflower)_


----------



## dotty999

that sure is a mouthful! 

sausage and chips!


----------



## Shellae

Homemade beef stew and garlic bread. Lemon pound cake and ice cream for desert.


----------



## RT

Ham steak, roasted baby potatoes (I saved some beef fat from the last grilled ribeye steak, so roasting 'em in that fat), glazed carrot, yeast roll.


----------



## dotty999

you're a fab cook for sure! 

black pudding slices, baked potatoes, garden peas and carrots


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> you're a fab cook for sure!


You are most kind!


dotty999 said:


> black pudding slices, baked potatoes, garden peas and carrots


And you're quite good yourself That sounds good to me...I wish black pudding was a 'thing' over here


----------



## dotty999

I've heard of a white pudding but never tasted one


----------



## RT

Sure you have, depending on how you define 'pudding' and 'white,' *though it might be a matter of semantics betwixt the US and the UK*.., _et. al. _

In the US, at least, a custard and a pudding are similar sweet "desserts" - the main diff being custard has eggs, pudding does not. And they are both kinda white in color.
The epitome of custard (imho) being _crème brûlée.
_
Oddly, in the Southern US, banana pudding is a treasured treat.
But if you make it from scratch like I do sometimes, you first make a custard, then layer banana, custard and vanilla wafers (I even made my own wafers once), and the result is called "banana pudding" (yummy!) even though the creamy part is custard _>shrug<_
Sort of a trifle type thing.
Too many many people cheat and use boxed pudding mix and dollop Cool Whip on top...pity... 
I prefer from scratch with a meringue topping, like my Grandma and Aunt Barbara used to make 

Of course in the UK "pudding" can mean sweet or savory, and black pudding was only one of the very memorable savory things I had while visiting England 

But, more to thread - I made a custard yesterday (from scratch) which will be my dessert after having a baked pork loin chop with green beans and stuffing on the side.

Culinary terms are kinda fascinating when considering one person's "toe-*may*-toe" is another person's "toe-*mah*-toe"...and the list goes on...


----------



## Cookiegal

I seem to have accidentally made Chicken Cacciatore for dinner tonight.  I was just going to do the chickn leg in the oven but then thought I'd spruce it up so I threw in canned diced tomatoes, onions, green peppers, garlic and chicken broth. I had that with carrots and rice. It was very good.


----------



## dotty999

baked potato, carrot and turnip mash with green beans


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I seem to have accidentally made Chicken Cacciatore for dinner tonight.


Sometimes those "accidental" things just seem to come together just right!
Other times, umm... 

I don't know how many really tasty things I've made when just making it up, using the last bit of this or that from the fridge or spice cabinet...never to be duplicated again the same way...but my failures have out weighed my successes, I reckon 

Playing it safe tonight - just plain ol' tacos. Seasoned beef, lots of shredded cheese, crisp iceberg in a store bought crispy shell.
Perhaps a bit of diced jalapeno. Store bought sauce.
In any case, there will be more beef and cheese than you'd get from Taco Hell_®_


----------



## 2twenty2

hot beef sandwich, mashed taters, mixed veggies


----------



## RT

Sounds good 2t2!

I'm sorta dodging light showers as I really need to grill this nice ribeye steak...keeping an eye on the radar, even though what's sporadically passing by is light - I don't want it to drizzle on my steak! 

Any drizzling should be done be me...in anticipation...(or is that drooling?  )
After the sear, so as not to waste charcoal, a pan of little potatoes will go on the cooker and a buttered slice of Texas toast...
I don't mind that the steak will be resting during that time, rather have a room temp steak at medium rare rather than a warm over done one


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes and coleslaw. I used the store bought pastry dough because I hate mixing it up myself. I made 8 so I have 7 left to freeze for other meals. I'm starting to stock up my freezer.


----------



## dotty999

I've noticed many who live anywhere but the UK tend to cook more than we do 

Today was chocolate cake!


----------



## Shellae

Cheese and mild green chili tamales, spaghetti squash, olive oil fried tortilla chips and mild salsa...carrot cake and ice cream


----------



## dotty999

sounds yummy!


----------



## RT

Shellae said:


> Cheese and mild green chili tamales, spaghetti squash, olive oil fried tortilla chips and mild salsa...carrot cake and ice cream


Sounds like you've got most of the major food groups covered there...except for a few things musical (and I don't mean beans)


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheese and a glass of tomato juice.


----------



## 2twenty2

veggie pizza - mushrooms, red peppers, onions, green peppers, olives
chicken wings - mild
prohibition beer


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Oh Dotty. when's the last time you did a stir fry, that too, was one of your specialties
> and I'll try no to reminisce about your breakfast


I do a stir fry at least once or twice a week, particularly in the cold months as I like 'em hot and spicy, sometimes sweet with plenty of chilli sauce.
Today's was spicy with chopped frankfurters, veggies, a smattering of yellow mustard, a rainbow of colours on my plate, just as I like it


----------



## RT

Was reheating some home made veggie beef soup I had in the frozener the other night, and thought it need a little some thing.
So added a thing or two, thought "much better."
But I did I stop there?
Nope, doctored it to death 
Well that happens sometimes...when you're playing Doctor with your food, it some times helps to have a qualified nurse nearby 

So playing it safe, I teleported one of Cookiegal's chicken pot pies to my freezer, and it's going directly into the oven.
It's kinda weird, it came with some sort of a packaging box and interior tray with heating directions and all...
Good job Karen, and thanks very much!!
I'm sure it looks exactly like the picture you printed on your freezer stash


----------



## Shellae

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes and coleslaw. I used the store bought pastry dough because I hate mixing it up myself. I made 8 so I have 7 left to freeze for other meals. I'm starting to stock up my freezer.


Love homemade pot pies.


----------



## Shellae

dotty999 said:


> I've noticed many who live anywhere but the UK tend to cook more than we do
> 
> Today was chocolate cake!


I cook maybe 3 times a week. Most days are yogurt, fruit, oatmeal, nuts, and an occasional scrambled egg for breakfasts and night snacks...with dinner being a cooked meal, or leftovers from cooked meals. Monday night is dollar taco day at local restaurant. Lunch...what is lunch?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I teleported one of Cookiegal's chicken pot pies to my freezer, and it's going directly into the oven.
> It's kinda weird, it came with some sort of a packaging box and interior tray with heating directions and all...


Well I did that especially for you Randy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Shellae said:


> Love homemade pot pies.


Yeah, the ultimate comfort food. They are a bit of work but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## Cookiegal

Shellae said:


> what is lunch


Lunch for me is generally an apple and a banana followed by a yogourt or a Kashi chia seeds/chocolate chip granola bar. That's my healthiest meal.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, the ultimate comfort food. They are a bit of work but well worth it in the long run.


I agree, but I want you to notice I did replace the teleported one in your freezer...I'm not exactly a thief, I just stole your idea for a comfort meal 
And wished it was home made!

Curious as to your real stash there Karen, how do you revive your home made pot pies from the freezer?
M-wave or oven, what temp and how long?

There are few comfort items I make, but it seems I can't make just one or two servings worth...they somehow turn into a large batch! Some of which freezes well.
Chili, meat sauce for pasta, chicken casserole (not pot pie _per se_, but close) and some soups like the veggie beef one I recently ruined... they turn out a little different each time, and end up with enough to share.
most of the time the shared reaction is 
but I actually welcome positive criticism, though it's too late for that batch


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> how do you revive your home made pot pies from the freezer?
> M-wave or oven, what temp and how long?


Nah, I don't like to microwave them, if too long it can make the pastry rubbery. I thaw them first and then pop them in a 350 degree oven for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## RT

That is what I hoped to hear from ye, now I'm really gonna think about stealing one from ye


----------



## Cookiegal

I also used a vacuum packing machine to store them for ultimate freshness and no freezer burn.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> comfort items I make


I make what I call simmered beef which is basically stew without the vegetables. It has a rich, tasty sauce and I can always add veggies and serve it as stew, serve it over noodles for a "sort of" Beef Bourgignon or just eat it like that with mashed potatoes or rice. It's quite yummy.


RT said:


> and some soups


I love homemade soup. I usually make a hearty vegetable soup or a beef barley and another one I love is cream of broccoli.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's devilled sausages with carrots and rice.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight it's devilled sausages with carrots and rice.


I'm curious as to the 'devilled sausages' part...I've done devilled eggs, devilled shrimp.. different ways of spicing things up... so I wonder how the devil you do it with sausage


----------



## RT

Hello mrgrtt123, welcome aboard TSG!

Don't despair, an occasional indulgence won't harm you


----------



## dotty999

I'm an indulger quite often, especially with chocolate!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'm curious as to the 'devilled sausages' part


https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whats-for-dinner.1039539/page-255#post-9550825

This time I had the brown sugar.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whats-for-dinner.1039539/page-255#post-9550825
> 
> This time I had the brown sugar.


Ah, yes! I remember now, thanks... I've slept since then, you see 

Made a rather darn good grilled ribeye steak yesterday, darn near perfect, if I may say so myself, with roasted baby potatoes. Having the other half tonight of the meal tonight, gently warmed.

The Boy dropped by today and I gave him a nice bite, cold from the fridge... and he was like -Dad, can't we just finish this off right now?
Nope, sorry Boy, maybe next time.
You shoulda been here the other night when I ruined the soup, I'd let you finish that 

But it's the successes like this that make me overlook the failures, and gives the nourishment to go succeed, or fail, next time.
I'll swear, for you steak and potato types, if you had this one in a restaurant, you wouldn't gripe about the bill.

Yes, that's a bona fide brag, but everything worked out, from the quality of the beef to the seasoning, and the fire, and I wish I could share it with you all...


----------



## Cookiegal

Today was not one of my healthier days. The daily apple/banana were set aside for a hamburger and fries at the restaurant. It was a late lunch so I just had a chocolate fudge cake for supper. Oh the shame.


----------



## RT

Mexican variety from Dinner Delivered.
Yup, said it was kinda pricey, had a $5 credit, so not too bad.
From El Cazador, they call it Monterrey Special, which is interesting that there is a another restaurant by the name of Monterrey...competition?

But it's a little bit of everything, and they are generous.
Burrito, Enchilada, Chalupa, Chile Relleno (my fav), Beef Taco (which must eaten immediately upon delivery, lest it sogs out), Mexican Rice, Refried Beans, and a Guacamole salad.
Plus two bags of fresh tortilla chips and plenty of salsa.

I'm no glutton, and it's a good portion of food...so that'll be dinner tonight, breakfast and lunch tomorrow, maybe dinner again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak seasoned with steakhouse pepper along with fried onions,mushrooms,red peppers
Salad - lettuce, purple cabbage, carrots, cucumbers, tomatoes, red onion - Ranch three cheese dressing


----------



## dotty999

chinese stir fried chicken


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> chinese stir fried chicken


I'm sure it will be a masterpiece of colour and tasty goodness!

With all due respect to Montezuma, and the revenge often colloquially expressed by travelers who suffer ... _>ahem<_...
I'm having one more go with the El Cazador food.
So far so good, and found that El Cazador, in English, means "The Hunter."
So I'm hoping no Hunter will take revenge on me.


----------



## dotty999

my dinner was rather splendid! very tasty, no recipe as usual but an array of colourful veggies, spices ets, yummy!


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm having almost the same as I had thursday
Steak seasoned with steakhouse pepper along with fried onions,mushrooms,red peppers.
Fried potatoes
Sweet pickles


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef, whipped potatoes with garlic, green beans, gravy, pickles


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Roast beef, whipped potatoes with garlic, green beans, gravy, pickles


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm having one of my homemade chicken pot pies with mashed potatoes.

I'm making Lasagna for tomorrow night. I like to make it over two days so it's less work and cleaning up. I made the sauce today and will put it all together and bake it tomorrow. I'm making a big one because I don't like to go through all of that for one or two servings. I should get six out of a 9 x 13 extra deep Lasagna pan so I'll have five to freeze.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'm making Lasagna


Lasagna one of my favourites


----------



## Cookiegal

The Lasagna was a success. I just finished packaging up the five ones for freezing.


----------



## RT

Your freezer sounds well stocked Cookiegal, and no doubt well organized!
I have a medium sized unorganized chest freezer, it looks more like some scarecrow type guy just threw stuff in there willy nilly! 
The top third is OK, all vacuum bagged, sealed and tagged...but the bottom 2/3rds.. well, I know not what inedibles lurk in those ancient depths, complete mystery...
Freezers are more efficient when full, so that's my excuse for now 

This eve had country fried steak with gravy, mashed potato, green beans, and an apple crisp for a finisher.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Your freezer sounds well stocked Cookiegal, and no doubt well organized!


I have several containers of spaghetti sauce that I made yesterday to put in there today as well so it's getting there. I have an upright freezer so it's much easier to see what's inside.

And yes, it's well organized. I keep a spread sheet in Excel of the contents which I modify as I add/take away so I always know what I have without actually having to look.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I keep a spread sheet in Excel of the contents which I modify as I add/take away so I always know what I have without actually having to look.


I wouldn't be surprised by that at all!


----------



## dotty999

I'm more than surprised! Just gobsmacked!


----------



## RT

Had an unexpected treat today, the Boy brought me some pub grub from a local bar and grill.
Called "Southern Eggrolls" the menu includes the description _"They ain't Asian, they're Amazin' " _
Today, I find that an accurate accolade.

Not something I thought I'd order, but BBQ pulled pork with cabbage and carrot in a fried wonton wrap...but something I'd definitely order again. Sounds weird, but...
Served with a tangy Carolina style BBQ sauce, was really surprised at how good it was.
It is now on my list list as a


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I didn't feel like fussing and I had a thawed chicken leg so I cut up some big chunks of carrots, potatoes and onions and mixed up some chicken broth and threw it all in the oven together and it came out a nice boiled dinner. The house smelled good too.


----------



## RT

Yes indeed, nothing like that smell, be it chicken or beef or any roast beast!
Or maybe apple pie , that's comforting smell too

With a sudden influx of comestibles I can't decide on turf, surf, or fowl...just know I need to eat my veggies


----------



## eddie5659

Well, due to work being in the Christmas mood, I've been grazing yesterday on the snacks etc, so wasn't in the mood for a dinner.....so I just had some apple cake I baked, my first ever cake baked!!! 

Took it to work yesterday, everyone loved it. Even someone that said they don't like apple cake, had seconds


----------



## RT

and now, there's none left for your self! 
Congrats and kudos to ye eddie for baking a cake, so many things can go wrong, but sounds like you did everything right


----------



## Cookiegal

Congrats Eddie! I'm not much of a baker because I don't like a lot of that type of thing (yup, I'm the one who doesn't like apple pie ) but I do make some mean Little Applesauce Muffins. They always go over well and disappear in a flash. I often make them for gifts to other people and put them in festive metal tins. I'm about to make a batch to bring to some friends.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I can't decide on turf, surf, or fowl


I was planning on surf 'n turf for tonight but alas my tummy hurts so I think I'll save it for a better time. I go to a restaurant for breakfast a couple of times a week and their potatoes are great but very spicy and cause me problems. I shouldn't even eat them but they're soooo gooood. I have cut down on the number of times I got there (once a week) but sometimes the call is stronger than my willpower at that time which is what happened the other day. I just happened to be in the neighbourhood (that's my story and I'm sticking to it). I already had stomach problems when I went and I knew I would pay the price.


----------



## eddie5659

RT said:


> and now, there's none left for your self!
> Congrats and kudos to ye eddie for baking a cake, so many things can go wrong, but sounds like you did everything right


Thanks, I took it in whole, and I made sure to cut the slices, so ended up with a decent amount left. It was a oblong type cake. And felt very proud of myself, will look at some other types through the year :up:


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I already had stomach problems when I went and I knew I would pay the price.


Aww, hope you'll be feeling better soon...sorry to hear 'bout that, esp when it's something you're craving.
Had my share of tumultuous tummy troubles, along the tribulations associated with it's various tributaries 

If it's any consolation, my grand daughter used to say, instead of "tummy ache," or "stomach ache" she called it "stummy ache"


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> along the tribulations associated with it's various tributaries




I'll never learn. I so much wanted the surf 'n turf that I went ahead and had it and that night I couldn't sleep because of the reflux along with the stomach and back pain. Yesterday I ate very bland and started to feel better during the evening and didn't have the reflux during the night so I had a good sleep.

You can teach an old dog new tricks but not this one.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.....................

Home made chicken wings (going to try out my brand spankin new Tfal ActiFry) 
Garlic bread pizza - garlic bread, pizza sauce, cheese, mushrooms, olives, red peppers, bacon 
Steak sub - no sub buns so going to use hotdog bun   philly style steak, mushrooms, onions, cheese


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> (going to try out my brand spankin new Tfal ActiFry)


Be interested in your review of that product...

And fly a few wings this way, if it's not too much trouble


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Be interested in your review of that product...


I have the T-fal Actifry Original (Xmas gift). Standard on/off push button. No digital controls.

The Good 

Only 1 tablespoon of oil needed. (when i do wings again i won't use any oil)
Easy clean up. Pan is non-stick.
Pan lifts out and paddle easy to separate from middle of pan for washing.
Can accommodate up to 2lbs of food.
Viewing window. Needed (see The Bad #2).
*Paddle turns to keep food moving to evenly cook by hot air circulation.* (*see The Bad #2)
Easy to operate. On/Off push button.
Wings came out nice and crispy (skin)
The Bad 

Produces allot of heat. I probably won't use it much in the summer.
*Paddle turns to keep food moving but the wings had a tendency to stick to the paddle causing wings to clump up and stick together. Had to open lid a number of times to unstick wings from paddle and each other.*
In my opinion a design flaw. No stationary paddle inside to help prevent the above. Or another paddle that turns in the opposite direction to prevent food clumping.
No timer on this particular model. (I used an egg timer)
The Ugly 

Fairly big (small) appliance 16" L x 13" W x 8" H. With handle extended for inner pan 20 1/2" L x 13" W x 19" H with lid open.
Pan handle needs to be left in down position when using otherwise handle gets *hot!*
Back end heavy (fan, motor, heat element, electronics). If not careful when lifting can slip from hands.
Storage (see The Ugly #1)

I'm going to try french fries next. I have a funny feeling its not going to go any better than the wings (see The Bad #2).
I mentioned earlier that I wouldn't use oil when or if I do wings again. That is because the skin on the wings excretes allot of grease/oil during the cooking process.
Almost forgot. The wings are on the way


----------



## Shellae

Easy dinner tonight...Stuffed pepper soup and garlic toast...Blueberry or blackberry pie


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> The Good
> 
> Wings came out nice and crispy (skin)
> The Bad
> *Paddle turns to keep food moving but the wings had a tendency to stick to the paddle causing wings to clump up and stick together. Had to open lid a number of times to unstick wings from paddle and each other.*
> The Ugly
> Storage (see The Ugly #1)
> View attachment 267651


A pretty thorough assessment, and I like the way you broke it down into those particular categories


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Be interested in your review of that product...


T-Fal Actifry Original *update*

*Frozen Fries*
Tried some frozen fries and the result was good. ✔
Crispy golden brown. ✔
I didn't use any oil as the oil in the frozen fries is enough. ✔
Didn't clump up or stick together like the wings did. ✔

*Frozen Onion Rings*
Crispy golden brown. ✔
I didn't use any oil as the oil in the frozen onion rings is enough. ✔
If appearance means anything, well it fails miserably. If it wasn't for the onion smell its almost unrecognisable as onion *rings. *X


----------



## RT

So I'm counting 6 ✔s and one X...
even so, I don't think I get one, unless it was a gift 
Then I'd be happy to try it and review it as time goes by


----------



## 2twenty2

Yesterday - stir fried vegetables in the T-Fal Actifry. 1 teaspoon of sesame seed oil, 1 bag frozen stir fry vegetables. ✔


----------



## dotty999

so the weather is cold and I'm gonna warm up with a tasty shepherd's pie


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> so the weather is cold and I'm gonna warm up with a tasty shepherd's pie


yum! Been craving that lately, or some other heart warming stew or the like, but the weather has moderated even though it will turn rainy shortly. 
I just like that type thing when there's a good chill in the house 

Prolly won't be too long!
Tonight was a roast beef sandwich with lots of horseradish and a potato cake...you might can guess where that can from


----------



## SillyBilly1

Tonight its pizza! My to go comfort food.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cornish hen, rice, squash


----------



## mohittomar13

Red kidney beans with rice and red chilli sauce... Yummy


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs with bbq sauce, baby potatoes, carrots


----------



## RT

Looks like, fresh from the freezer....(hey, they were perfectly fresh before they were frozen)
Pot stickers (chicken dumplings) and a couple of pork & veg egg rolls.
Did take time to make some Jasmine rice, though.

And fiddle with the sauces and condiments...


----------



## mohittomar13

Veg. Biryani

Simple and tasty..


----------



## RT

Weather being oddly mild, grilled a steak and salad.

Yup grilled salad, kinda sorta.
Well, just a romaine heart cut in half lengthwise, knapped with olive oil, cut side down over the fire, for about a minute or so, gets a slight char on one side - and one side only - then dressed with bleu cheese dressing and homemade garlic croutons, a perfect foil to go along side with the ribeye steak. 

I'm pleased with how it all turned out


----------



## dotty999

one of my fav winter dishes of stir fried cabbage and other veggies with plenty of spices and herbs


----------



## RT

Ooh! you did a stir fry!
Used to be your forte, along with artistic salad makings...
been sorta craving cabbage, be it green, red, or Napa variety.


----------



## dotty999

I love my tasty stir fried dishes, I vary the ingredients depending on my mood, sometimes hot and spicy or maybe a sweet curry with veggies


----------



## 2twenty2

Cabbage rolls except when I make them they're Garbage rolls


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> Weather being oddly mild, grilled a steak and salad.
> 
> Yup grilled salad, kinda sorta.
> Well, just a romaine heart cut in half lengthwise, knapped with olive oil, cut side down over the fire, for about a minute or so, gets a slight char on one side - and one side only - then dressed with bleu cheese dressing and homemade garlic croutons, a perfect foil to go along side with the ribeye steak.
> 
> I'm pleased with how it all turned out


Impeccable


----------



## RT

My oh my, 
I've got my eye
on some shepherd's pie
to be prepared on this Sunday...
(with some left over for Monday.)

All in all,
it's Winter, not Fall,
so don't think there's no better call
on a windy bone-chilling day,
to make that dish - but do it my way.*

_*©RT 
2019/20/o1

_


----------



## HOBOcs

Its cold outside and it will be "Chili" inside tonight.
Not so hot, but good comfort food.


----------



## mohittomar13

Butter naan - malai kofta and some veg momos..


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made chili
garlic toast, prohibition beer


----------



## dotty999

tuna veggie stir fry with lashings of spices and soy sauce


----------



## Shellae

Lately I have been eating an ultra low sodium diet for blood pressure concerns. This means no canned or processed overload. So for dinners home-made highly herbed seasoned soups...mostly bean and veggies. Sprouted/ whole grain low sodium breads, a peppering of chicken or seafood baked or crock-potted (lots of basils and garlic, and a drizzle of olive oil), Spinach and other greens, and Greek yogurts and fresh fruit for deserts.


----------



## dotty999

very soon the wok will come out and I'll cook a tuna stir fried dish with plenty of veggies


----------



## RT

No real dinner, just sort of snacked and grazed through the evening.

The main deal was prepping something I haven't made (in my recall, but memories can be faulty) for over 10 years...a nice Angus chuck roast for later.
We call it a "pot roast," but I don't cook it it a pot, nor is it roasted... more like a braise.
95% of the time used McCormick's Bag 'n Season, which I reckon I'll do this time as well. I did take the time to cut slits in the meat and inserted slivers of garlic, and rubbed all over with a portion of the seasoning mix (augmented, of course ) and will let it sit overnight in the chill chest. 
The salt will coax the proteins to the surface, but then be re-absorbed via osmosis (or some magical scientific process) so that the meat will be seasoned throughout.

We'll see what happens when I've chunked up potatoes, carrots, celery and a lot of onion to add to the bag.

Does any one have a favorite pot roast method?
Be curious how y'all do it


----------



## HOBOcs

RT said:


> Does any one have a favorite pot roast method?


We use the Crock Pot - slow cooker. Nothing special.

Tonight we are having "Cabbage Roll" Casserole - Ground beef, cabbage, onions etc 
We love cabbage rolls but not the effort to roll them. So its all mixed up and baked.
Another "comfort" meal for a cold evening.


----------



## mohittomar13

I have been eating a lot of spices lately, so no dinner for this week, only light breakfast and lunch.


----------



## RT

Snow crab steamed, baby potatoes boiled in the spicy steaming liquid, garlic bread toasted.
And a plethora of napkins.


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made fries, chicken thighs, stir fried veggies all done in the Actifry. (not all at once of course)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Home made fries, chicken thighs, stir fried veggies all done in the Actifry. (not all at once of course)


I do wonder how you do a stir fry in a convenient appliance  

Technically off topic, this is not for dinner but for the after-dinner that will be made tomorrow...
sooo...trying my hand at a lemon meringue pie.
When in doubt, start with dessert! 

Store bought crust (doncha know), but filling and meringue from scratch.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I do wonder how you do a stir fry in a convenient appliance


Well I add a tablespoon of oil in the actifry and the actifry does the stirring and frying


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> the actifry does the stirring and frying


That sounds too damn convenient!  But if it works, then 

Freakishly warm weather here this week, record breaking upper 70s, so I'm taking advantage of it by searing some sea scallops on the grill to be served with some rice and broccoli.

And not to waste the left over charcoal, smoke/grilling a couple of bnls chick thighs with BBQ sauce over hickory and pecan chips for tomorrow (or a late night snack  )

Sad to report the lemon pie didn't happen (post #3944), but as winter temps will return overnight, tomorrow sounds like a good pie day


----------



## eddie5659

Chicken Provencal, cooked by moi


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Chicken Provencal, cooked by moi


Sounds great eddie!
Soon that ol' wiley coyote will be having Roadrunner Provencal, yumm!

Late night spaghetti & meat balls with homemade sauce, small salad, garlic bread.
And, finally, lemon pie!*

*amusing note about the pie crust...store bought, had some crumbs I was going to brush off it.. I turned it and it fell from the pan into the sink and shattered like it was dipped in liquid nitrogen  Had a spare crust so all turned out great, except for the mess. And I never have been fond of lemon pie...except for this one...and my tasters have agreed - it was worth my effort  )


----------



## eddie5659

Haven't had lemon pie in ages, sounds like you had fun there


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Haven't had lemon pie in ages, sounds like you had fun there


 "Fun" can be a rather subjective experience, but overall yeah, it was frustratingly fun! 
So much like Key Lime pie, I'll be using that recipe for key limes this summer!


----------



## Shellae

Later today...Pasta fazoli, slivers of leftover lemon pepper marinated pork loin roast, garlic bread (16 grain), spinach salad. Blood oranges and Greek yogurt for desert.


----------



## Shellae

From scratch...Crock-potted black beans and veggies....filling for bean and cheese enchiladas and also beans for building the weekends meals.


----------



## funtionalbob

Spiced crispy egg and lentil curry with basmati and wild rice. Even the 2-year-old eats this one


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veggies with tuna


----------



## RT

Barely had to lift a finger as The Boy & Co delivered some left overs from last night, while visiting their friend, whom they call a Chef.
I can only call it a Seafood Gumbo, at least 3 foods from the sea and lots of veg in a very flavorful broth, I can only call him a "Chef," for it's obvious 'twas made from scratch. Very tasty! 


I must meet this fellow and compare notes, he obviously knew what he was doing!
So if I do get out to his place I'll wear my T-shirt that says "I'm Only Here for the Food."
And then perhaps we'll become friends


----------



## RT

Another gift from The Boy, he did a pork butt (aka shoulder roast) in the slow cooker yesterday, very moist and tender, but you know me, can't leave well enough alone.

Managed to dodge the rain drops to get a low and slow charcoal fire going with some hickory and pecan wood to put that smoky goodness to the pork.

Made some Carolina style sauce and fresh home made cole slaw, some baked beans.
King's Hawaiian buns and a pickle, OK


----------



## HOBOcs

Simple - Can of beans, onions and sliced "Octoberfest" sausages (dinner in a bowl).


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> Simple - Can of beans, onions and sliced "Octoberfest" sausages (dinner in a bowl).


For a HOBO, you eat well, Jim!
Sounds good to me, just the thing for a chilly night 
I'l likely be having something similar next week when winter returns here.


----------



## RT

I sure did think about taking a page from Jim's kitchen (re: his post above #3957) but the more I thought about beans and the stuff I had on hand... so my thoughts went to chili.
Texans might turn their nose up at chili with beans, but it's a regional thing. Many variations abound. 

Don't know about you folks, but in my kitchen - try as I might - it seems impossible to make a "little bit" of chili (or pasta sauce.)

Nope, they may start small but always ends up as a big batch!
Often have to go to a bigger pot as things....uh.... evolve.
Never made a bad batch, but it's a little different each time.

So it's chili, enough to have some to freeze and much to share.

Now this batch will taste even better in the next day or two, so if The Boy & Co doesn't clean me out, then put in your request now


----------



## eddie5659

I have no idea for tonight....may be a lentil curry, but as its been a loooooong day, may just grab a pizza from the shop, whilst I get the milk


----------



## dotty999

cheeseburger!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> cheeseburger!


I too wanted something greasy meaty and cheesy, so it's a simple pepperoni pizza with extra cheese ... from a Speedway (not too bad when fresh and one is hungry..)
hit the spot for now, but no doubt other spots will be hit later, with various degrees of regret!


----------



## dotty999

pepperoni is my favourite! I've been grazing this afternoon so I doubt dinner will be happening today


----------



## Shellae

A little late...but for Lenten Friday I was treated to a real special meal that I helped prep with my boyfriend. We actually cooked and served it up for his daughter (grandbaby in tummy), and her husband), but it was as much a treat for me too. Also it was the first time we cooked together. The evening started with a glass of carrot juice freshy juiced. As the event rolled out, and the kids were relaxing watching a woman's basketball game, we commenced the epicurean delight. Cold shrimp and the butter/cocktail sauce appetizers. Two types of fish baked...haddock, and dreamy sweet fresh cod (never knew a fish could melt in my mouth). I did the seasonings...butter, powdered basil, peppers, garlic, and onion hearts slivered on top. Two greens...snap peas, and green beans seasoned with butter and Emeril's Essence POW! Baked potatoes and all the toppings of course....a baguette finely sliced and bowls of butter for dipping. For desert we had carrot cake with a dollop of Moreno cherries and juice. A fine way to seal the perfect meal. Then a fun and exhilarating game of Pictionary...another first for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef topped with bacon and onions, whipped potatoes, mixed vegetables, beef/mushroom gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ chicken, potato wedges, coleslaw


----------



## Shellae

Green chili and cheese tamale, black beans, little soft tortilla, lime wedges, mixed vegies, whole sliced apple, blackberry pie, lemon water...


----------



## RT

Shellae said:


> ...~Emeril's Essence POW!...~ Then a fun and exhilarating game of Pictionary another first for me.


 Technically, Emeril would say BAM! but that's OK as I have often substituted a D for the B in that exclamation if I added to much, thus causing "Bamage" 

Ah, Pictionary, delight to play amongst family and friends, been a long time for me...glad you enjoyed it! 

But having been to the store and back again today, putting up the groceries (at least what needs to go in the fridge), too tired to cook, and bummed out at the cost of it all, just having some soup and crackers, with a side of TV, flinging off the cruel shoes and donning my slippers, perhaps a nightcap of Bourbon and Snickers


----------



## RT

Bought some "Jumbo" shrimp at the store, don't recall the pound count by pieces, but they seem huge! About the size of the heel of my hand - thumb included.
The first good thing I thought of is I won't have to peel as many for a meal 

So just having a Jumbo Shrimp Cocktail for dinner, and typical me, making an easy sounding dish more involved and time consuming than most would take the trouble for, what the poaching broth and all... 
But it's worth the time to make thine own cocktail sauce 
and hopefully it'll be worth the other details I'm trying this time to result in plump tender crustaceans.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Spanish Paella! 

Well - I made this on my own - I just fry some chicken, prawns and chronizo then add some 1 cup of long grain rice (really should be paella but don’t have one) and fry to blend the flavours and then pour root vegetable and Turimac soup and then half tin of water and stir till boiling and add some basil leaves and turn down heat and stirring every 3-5 min till rice have absorbed and thick and bobs your uncle! 

So delish!


----------



## RT

Sounds great Sir Robert! 
We all wish there were smell-o-vision and taste-o-vision, so you could share 

Just having a bit of (left over restaurant) lasagna and a small, but well garnished salad, hit the spot!


----------



## dotty999

chunks of pepperoni in my typical rainbow stir fry, yellow peppers, red onions, mushrooms and soy sauce


----------



## RT

The best laid plans...oft go hmmph!

Intended to put a Cornish hen on the grill, but got something in my eye, spent the most part of the day welling tears and flushing it with sterile saline.
Seems alright now, just demonic red and irritated. 

So to compensate, just a mighty hot dog with chili and cole slaw,
some mustard and ketchup to match the eyeball


----------



## RT

Did get the Cornish hen on the grill today and made a simple but tasty Jasmine rice dish. 
I've done better (and worse) with the hen, departed from my usual method. But key will be if I can pull together a good sauce from the drippings.
If not, have a Plan B


----------



## Shellae

Red meat day yesterday!!! Baby back ribs and corn on the cob


----------



## RT

Because I don't seem to able to make just a small chicken casserole, nor have all the proper ingredients on hand at any given time, I'm always happy when the Boy makes his and brings me a portion, and always happy to not wash more than a fork and a plate...most satisfyingly, I must say...


----------



## RT

Shellae said:


> Red meat day yesterday!!! Baby back ribs and corn on the cob


Jealous here 
But you know pork is the other "white" meat....but slack shall be cut for you, as some slathering of BBQ sauce makes it 'red meat' 

I love it!


----------



## Shellae

RT said:


> Jealous here
> But you know pork is the other "white" meat....but slack shall be cut for you, as some slathering of BBQ sauce makes it 'red meat'
> 
> I love it!


Hi RT. These are beef ribs at local Chili's restaurant and sports bar. They are sooooo good. The corn is called street corn, and is marinated in butter with all kinds of spices sprinkled on. I have to cut the kernels off as my TJM won't let me eat the corn right off the cob like a kid.


----------



## mohittomar13

Spicy lentil and chickpea pulse with plain rice..


----------



## dotty999

hotpot


----------



## mohittomar13

Cholley Poori with Boondi Raita.


----------



## dotty999

stir fry chicken and veg


----------



## RT

This what was for dinner over the weekend.

Decided to to splurge on me birthday, so 'twas fare from a new restaurant I've not yet tried (til now):

A generously thick portion of Prime Rib o' Beef (medium rare) with a tasty au jus (and I had to have a smattering of horseradish on the side), Parmesan Spinach, baked Potato (loaded), and a cheesecake with caramel sauce to finish....

Well actually I had to finish with several napkins and one of those wet wipes ...
and 'twas more that I could eat at one sitting, so that portion lasted me for 2x meals + a snack.

This was take out, and it would likely have been even better if I'd gone out for a proper sit down meal there.
S'all right, I quite enjoyed it as it was!


----------



## GrinHulk

Decided to finally purchase an instant pot -- for days when we can't take hours to make a meal but are too stingy for dinner elsewhere -- after thoroughly going through this list. Our first meal: instant pot pot roast. We have more recipes ready for the next nights.


----------



## mohittomar13

Veg Korma / Kurma


----------



## dotty999

pepperoni pizza, yummy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Garlic bread topped with pizza sauce, pepperoni, bacon, red peppers, onions, olives, mozzarella cheese

Chicken wings done in the Actifry and then coated with Frank's Hot sauce

Then tomorrow pay the consequences as it makes its way to the exit


----------



## mohittomar13

Sweet and tangy raw mango curry with chapatis .. By mistake dropped too much red chilli pepper powder while preparing, now it's soooooper hott too..


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops, fried potatoes, pork-n-beans


----------



## RT

Fried chicken, fried okra, steamed little red potatos


----------



## RT

An SSS (small simple salad) homemade croutons, lasagna fresh from the freezer, xtra cheese grated fresh...
Well, lasagna from scratch is a rather kinda big hassle, but not today


----------



## dotty999

home made chips, fish and mushy peas with lashings of vinegar


----------



## mohittomar13

Its scorching heat in my city, temps are above 47 ' Celcius. No time for spicy food. Either I will have Plain Dosa or Idli Sambhar. :barefoot:


----------



## dotty999

wow that's hot!

minced beef hotpot with layered potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Cheese burgers, onion, tomato, lettuce, dill pickle, mustard
Diet cola


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak sub, onions, mushrooms, cheese
Caesar salad
Diet cola


----------



## Shenifeland

Had some carbonara after some weeks of craving. Have to say it was very satisfying.


----------



## mohittomar13

rice and beans (kidney beans)..


----------



## tintex

Two Red Snappers that I plan to cook up with some white rice and vegs.


----------



## RT

Planning on making a foil packet for the gas grill containing smoked sausage, baby potatoes, corn on the cob, zuke and onion all doused with some Old Bay seasoning and a chunk of butter.

And as an experiment, throwing in a handful of *frozen* shrimp.
I figure if the shrimp were thawed they would over cook, so I don't see why this wouldn't work.


----------



## dotty999

cod steak in batter with my fat chips and mushy peas


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> and mushy peas


Americans are so uniformed by the term "mushy peas."
Most thoughts turn to "baby food" but that's not the case at all.
It's really tasty and wonderfully textured.
Don't dis it if you haven't tried it.

This eve i'm having chicken and dressing, gobs of gravy and wish I had a side of mushy peas to go with the mashed potatoes


----------



## dotty999

The weather is muggy today so I've no appetite, gonna have fruit later, bananas are top on my list


----------



## mohittomar13

Deep fried jackfruit in mustard oil and then cooked with garam masala.. Yes I can use garam masala without worrying about the heat as monsoon is coming on 8th July..  Thought of using Chicken / Meat Masala but my Dad strongly believes they put chicken pieces in it or at least eggs.. hehehe... so I used garam masala instead.


----------



## RT

Mustard oil is a new one for me Mohit! Interesting and 

I've had garam masala in my spice cabinet for a while, and I did use it on chicken destined for the grill. There were other ingredients in that recipe I don't recall now, but garam masala was the"mystery " ingredient no one could put their finger on, but everything was consumed, no complaints, no left overs 

Tonight was leftover chicken and dressing, sweet corn and green beans.


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> but garam masala was the"mystery " ingredient


 hahaha.. yes indeed it is a mystery. It requires a lot of care while selecting the amount / weight of spices to be used.



RT said:


> Mustard oil is a new one for me


 I know mustard oil is banned in USA and EU for consumption due to its erucic acid content, but I think it's best for cooking. Also found this here.


----------



## RT

AH! your link also mentions ghee, which I am quite fond of, make it myself when I can, also available jarred in some USA stores.
Clarified butter is not uncommon in American kitchens, but ghee is a step beyond....double clarified?
It's good stuff.


----------



## Shellae

4th pot luck celebration meal...Baked salmon w/butter, lemon. garlic, fresh dill and basil. Couscous, vegie, and vinaigrette chilled salad. Watermelon. That is my contribution.


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> but ghee is a step beyond....double clarified?


 Yes, it's kind of double clarified but ghee is good only if it is from a cow that produces A2 type milk (Type A1 causes numerous diseases).


----------



## 2twenty2

Cornish hen, rice cooked in chicken broth, peas which I mixed in with the rice after they were both cooked.
Frozen vanilla yogurt topped with cherries for dessert.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds good knuck. 

I haven't posted here in a while because I haven't been able to eat much but I'm slowly able to eat more so tonight will be ham with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes. Dutch Chocolate frozen yogourt for a snack later.


----------



## RT

Right now I'm thinking of what a fantastic table we could all share given the right time and circumstances for each of us,
but is, sadly, unlikely.

Holiday for the USA today, lots will cook out with burgers and hotdogs, maybe ribs and other BBQ'd delights - I'm going sit out on the porch and watch my neighbors fireworks, have a brew and a chili cheese dog and not worry about washing any dishes or dealing with leftovers.


----------



## dotty999

home made fat chaps with mushy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

I made a "sorta" fricassée of lean ground beef, green peppers, shallots, mushrooms and beef broth served with peas, carrots and rice. It was very simple and very good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Sounds good knuck.
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while because I haven't been able to eat much but I'm slowly able to eat more so tonight will be ham with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes. Dutch Chocolate frozen yogourt for a snack later.


Thanks.

I'd gladly trade you a cornish hen for your ham. I love ham and fried pineapple.


----------



## Cookiegal

Awww.... if I'd have known I'd have invited you over. It was very good.


----------



## RT

I kinda sorta gettin' to point that


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had pancakes for supper. I made three large thick ones and they were really good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Air fried chicken wings, greek pasta salad with feta cheese, gourmet pickled olives, gourmet pickled onions.
1qt of ice cold no fat chocolate milk, nutty cone


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had baked trout with rice and broccoli/cauliflower with melted cheese on top.


----------



## Cookiegal

Today I had a late lunch which was actually breakfast with friends at the restaurant of a fried egg, potatoes, fruit, toast and coffee so there won't be any room for supper tonight. I may have a pudding or something light later on.


----------



## RT

FINALLY, a honest to goodness home grown tomato, which has the flavor of the sun bursting in its flesh.
I also had a steak, but a real tomato out shines the beef, and makes the perfect steak sauce on it's own


----------



## jimi

Sort of off topic but that's never stopped me before. I purchased a new deep fryer. I use it way too much, but damn (is that word still aloud?) it's good eat's. I use a colander with a paper coffee filter on top followed by a strainer. Put this on top of a container and it strains perfectly, strainer gets the breading or batter coating big bits, coffee filter get the rest.
BUT, I want a 1 filter system.
Ladies don't throw those stockings/pantyhose away!
Simply stretch over container.
I won't melt!
Walla! (How do spell that) Works great.
Now the fun part.
Asking my lady friends for used garments.
Legs only!
Must cut off the hip region.
No! No!
This question raises of few eyebrows.
The only ladies I have asked this question to all know me and are not offended.
I'm not walking down the street asking this.
You all are pervs.
I do this more for the entertainment factor than anything, but I do have a nice selection of nylon leg wear.


----------



## dotty999

I don't wear pantyhose, I prefer the natural look, just saying


----------



## GrinHulk

I finally decided to use my smoker again, and I got a new thing to try: slow smoking. Will follow some tips here too to have that perfect smoked ribs! I'm getting excited how it'll turn out.


----------



## 2twenty2

Sausage, fried potatoes, beans British style (canned).
Vanilla frozen yogurt, strawberries.


----------



## dotty999

The weather is still warm so I'll be having one of my favourite rainbow salads


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatloaf, baby potatoes, carrots


----------



## dotty999

home made fat chips with steak and mushy peas


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made pizza - Cheese, sauce, mushrooms, bacon, red peppers, onions, olives.
Chicken wings - air fried then tossed with Franks Red Hot buffalo wing sauce


----------



## HOBOcs

Breakfast for Dinner: Scrambled eggs, bacon and mixed fruit, pineapple, grapes & blueberries and strawberries for good measure.
Comfort food... and the US Open


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Chinese chicken thighs - carrots, pea, potatoes / sweet potatoes and I even added Hoison sauce on top for sweet tooth.


----------



## 2twenty2

No Yolk egg noodles, alfredo sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had stew. for some strange reason I decided to take a picture of it. Well it looked nice and colourful on the plate and was delicious. I cook my vegetables separately and add them to the meat/gravy towards the end so they don't get all squashed when stirring. I also cut my meat up to very small pieces so they are even more tender.


----------



## Johnny b

Looks good.

I'm thinking about an Arby's right now.
Maybe an Arby's beef gyro.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it was ham steak with carrots, turnips, fried pineapple and mashed potatoes.


----------



## mohittomar13

Chili Paneer with Rice and Raita


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cookiegal said:


> Last night I had stew. for some strange reason I decided to take a picture of it. Well it looked nice and colourful on the plate and was delicious. I cook my vegetables separately and add them to the meat/gravy towards the end so they don't get all squashed when stirring. I also cut my meat up to very small pieces so they are even more tender.
> 
> View attachment 271775


Could I come round for a dinner?

Yesterday I had homemade slimming version of kung po. I thought it was chicken curry but mum forgotten to add water chestnuts and bamboo shoots in the mixture. It was tasty with sweet coconut and almond rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Could I come round for a dinner?


Sorry but there's none left.


----------



## combsdon

fried pineapple?


----------



## Cookiegal

combsdon said:


> fried pineapple?


Yup. Dole Pineapple slices. You fry them up so them get nice and brown on both sides and they're delicious with ham.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with maple syrup on it, carrots, green and yellow beans and rice.


----------



## RT

Very rare do you see a steak graded "prime" in most stores, usually that grade is reserved for restaurants.
Or it is mislabeled in the store.

This strip steak I have here is labeled Prime, and it certainly looks (and cost) the part, a gift from The Boy.
Beautiful, well and finely marbled, should be juicy and succulent beef goodness... now don't make me youse beef eaters jealous 

Not yet cooked for dinner, because I'm terrified of screwing it up!*

_*(note to self: do not panic)*_

It'll be fantastic on the charcoal grill, along with a small romaine salad and a bit of grilled garlic bread.
(I hope!...
leading me to the Shepard's prayer  )


----------



## dotty999

today we are eating out at our local fish bar so it will be chunky chips, mushy peas and a cod steak in batter


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm probably in trouble for posting this here 

https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-50262547



> Iceland livestreams 10-year-old McDonald's cheeseburger
> 
> When McDonald's closed all its restaurants in Iceland in 2009, one man decided to buy his last hamburger and fries.
> 
> "I had heard that McDonald's never decompose so I just wanted to see if it was true or not," Hjortur Smarason told AFP.
> 
> This week, it's 10 years since the seemingly indestructible meal was purchased, and it barely looks a day older.


----------



## Cookiegal

You ARE in trouble for messing up your quote tags. 

The name of that place is not in my vocabulary. If I could eat a good hamburger I'd go to a local restaurant that has the best burgers and the best fries. Alas, I may never be able to eat that again but I'm hoping that one day........


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> I'm probably in trouble for posting this here :


Now I'm going to get in trouble for saying for saying I recently actually had a McDonald's Big Mac and fries that was actually edible, delicious in fact! 

In one of of those very rare events that sometimes happens (like being struck by lighting or winning the lottery, the formation of life in the universe) it just so happened everything was made fresh!
Fries so hot you couldn't sneak one out of the bag without a burn, and the burger reminded me of the ones I used to love when I was a kid!
(you know, back when they used to make fries in lard 

Ah well, having had that one in a bajillion thing, I agree with Karen


Cookiegal said:


> I'd go to a local restaurant that has the best burgers and the best fries. Alas, I may never be able to eat that again but I'm hoping that one day........


Emphasis on "the best" imho.
Though homemade can also be top notch, sometimes.


----------



## GrinHulk

Tonight we're having a special dinner -- cooking steaks for family! Our little pet (guinea pig) will have a special dinner too, plus a dessert of blueberries! (Yes, they can eat some, but in moderation accdg to petsolino).

So yeah, a belly-filling evening for us!


----------



## Cookiegal

Geez, I got a little scared when I read "cooking steaks...." followed by "Our little pet (guinea pig)...."


----------



## RT

Well it happens now and then, that odd clash of forces at work that come together at just the wrong time.
Yesterday, was going to grill a ribeye steak but it started raining sooner than expected, rained all night ending in icy precip, the deck becomes slippery.
Put the steak back in the freezer (prolly not a good idea, but it's well wrapped and in a vacuum sealer bag.

So I'd made some tuna salad for a sandwich earlier, was going to finish it for dinner while watching TV. Made a nice little platter.

Then the forces of gravity, timing, spastic legs and arms, an unbalanced tray (there was probably an earthquake too  ) and just when sitting down, all the food did an upside down face splat into the carpet  

It didn't look as pretty on the carpet as it did in the plate.
Half an hour later I'd cleaned up pretty well, but had lost my appetite....
Had that been my steak that plopped, might well have used the five second rule  
_Hey Ho_ and so it goes...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yikes! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Johnny b

That is so sad RT (  )

as I continue to experiment with pinto bean cuisine ( lol! )


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> as I continue to experiment with pinto bean cuisine ( lol! )


That has actually crossed my mind John... 
Wondering about about your slings and arrows of all those beans being flung around, you should post your success and oopsies here 
Did you ever try that "quick" soak method I mentioned to you several pages ago?


----------



## Johnny b

I found the 'quick soak' method mostly a waste of time. 

Where I'm at now, is 1 cup of dried beans -washed and rinsed( I usually mix baby lamas with a majority of pintos) add 2 and 1/2 cups of water.
Bring to a boil and maintain a slow boil for 1 hour 45 minutes. 
For added flavor, add ( experiment in volume to suit your taste buds ) 3 table spoons of vinegar (currently using Apple Cider vinegar but regular works well) another 3 table spoons of maple syrup, a dash of cinnamon and garlic powder.
Careful with the vinegar and cinnamon. A little too much is way too much ( in my humble opinion, of course  )
Add about 1/4 cup of rice and perhaps another 1/2 cup of water and continue a slow boil for about another 45 minutes.

IMO, darn nice whether in a bowl or on a soft taco shell 

Much better than any beans coming out of a can.
Cheaper, too


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Yikes! I hate it when that happens.


Could have been worse, say with a couple of fried eggs with molten runny yolks, the toast going buttered side down collecting dog hairs, or worse than that....that special ice cream treat you've been looking forward to, saving it for that TV show or movie, your whole world collapses in a few seconds, and you blame yourself but it was an accident 



Johnny b said:


> Careful with the vinegar and cinnamon. A little too much is way too much ( in my humble opinion, of course  )


That makes perfect sense to me, somehow


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> the toast going buttered side down


That's the only way buttered bread or toast ever falls. 

A couple of weeks ago I was having breakfast on the sofa which was just a bowl of cereal that was on the wooden arm of the sofa. Brandy lost his footing jumping up on the sofa and I thought he hurt himself so I jumped up and the cereal, milk and all went flying onto the laminate floor. Brandy was fine but I had to clean up the mess while keeping him from licking it up. On second thought I should have just let him clean it up.


----------



## Cookiegal

Went out for a late lunch so I had a pudding for supper.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Brandy was fine but I had to clean up the mess while keeping him from licking it up. On second thought I should have just let him clean it up.


Yup, wishing I was dog-sitting when my accident occurred


----------



## dotty999

Today we're going to the local fish and chip shop, obviously having fish and chips which will be real tasty


----------



## 2twenty2

weans and bieners and toast


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> weans and bieners and toast


My friend you won't believe this but I'm having the same this evening! 
I'm using good ol' Beanee Weenee Smoked Hickory style with some toast and some Xtra sharp Cheddar cheese on the side 

Baked beans on toast is an English staple for some, and this is a real good substitute  

Now don't make me jealous if you made your B&W from scratch


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> My friend you won't believe this but I'm having the same this evening!
> I'm using good ol' Beanee Weenee Smoked Hickory style with some toast and some Xtra sharp Cheddar cheese on the side
> 
> Baked beans on toast is an English staple for some, and this is a real good substitute
> 
> Now don't make me jealous if you made your B&W from scratch


Sorry to disappoint but I can not make you jealous. I'm too bloody lazy to make from scratch. Canned beans and packaged wieners and bread and a tub of margarine and electric toaster .


----------



## dotty999

2twenty2 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I can not make you jealous. I'm too bloody lazy to make from scratch. Canned beans and packaged wieners and bread and a tub of margarine and electric toaster .


I'm a lazy cook too! If it doesn't come out of the freezer or a can I couldn't be bothered


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I can not make you jealous.


_>phew!<... _
good to know I'm not alone in the lazy department 

_


dotty999 said:



If it doesn't come out of the freezer or a can I couldn't be bothered

Click to expand...

Huh, whot?_
Mebbe so at times, for convenience,
but you can build a beautiful salad when you feel up to to it!

_

_


----------



## dotty999

Of course, you would know!


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish soup? or stew? 

fish broth, 6 pollock fillets, can of clams, can of diced potatoes, celery, onion, pepper and a can of flavoured (garlic & olive oil) tomatoes = yummy


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Fish soup? or stew?


When in doubt, call it "stoup" or "stewp"


----------



## HOBOcs

We'd call it "stoup" as well..... or just plain "dinner in a bowl".


----------



## RT

Well Jim, at least no one mentioned "spewt" as an alternative... think I had that once... 

Should know better by now - don't go to store hungry.
But I did, wore me out, and spent hundreds of millions of dollars, and wore me out further putting up the groceries to the point I didn't want to cook any thing.
In spite of plans for a simple baked pork chop.

Getting old sucks, and I didn't even buy any prunes!!


----------



## RT

So I did the the pork chop thing tonight...
Stuffed it was, with a jazzed up boxed stuffing mix and some glazed carrots.

Not bad.


----------



## RT

First meal of the new decade, tasty venison chili prepared by my son.

Deer provided by my 9 year old grandson, his first, harvested with my rifle, with one very clean shot.
The poor critter did not take another step.

May sound cruel to non-hunters, because deer seem so cute and lovable. 
I don't hunt, but many people do, and any meat you eat is the result of an animal's death, be it cow, pig, 'possum or sea urchin.

I prefer to see deer, wild turkey and other critters wander through my back yard at their leisure and shoot them with a camera (if they don't see me first!) so most times I don't bother with the camera, just watch them going about to and fro.

But I'm glad that the hunters in the family don't hunt for pure sport, but use the game they take to feed the family and friends.


----------



## crjdriver

Tortellini with sausage and arrabiata sauce.


----------



## RT

A pot roast with lottsa potatoes, onion, carrot and some celery...
The "pot roast" was not cooked in a pot, nor was it technically "roasted" but more like a braise in the oven in a cooking bag...for a long time.
Moist and fall apart tender, but I think the best part is the veggies bathed in the seasoned broth, and some french bread for dipping.

Dipping, ...
huh, call it_ sopping up_ the _soup de jour_ of the day


----------



## Johnny b

Well.......

A serving of Navy beans with a dash of cinnamon, several tablespoons of vinegar, a dollop of maple syrup, a smidgen of bacon bits and two tablespoons of sauerkraut.......on top of a portion of egg noodles.

yum  

Noodles are cooking as I post.


----------



## dotty999

didn't feel like preparing a meal from scratch so it was packet rice with tuna mixed with chilli sauce, really tasty


----------



## RT

Re: post #4074,
That was a reheat, which I now think could be considered a bit on the burnt side...
I was distracted by a PM, and it's no one's fault but my own...
hmmph 

And what a valuable contribution to this thread I just made...
may your luck be better with leftovers, they are quite valuable, treated with respect and paitence :


----------



## dotty999

tuna and pasta bake, delish!


----------



## 2twenty2

Poor man's/bachelor clam chowder 

1 can Campbell's cream of potato soup
1 can Campbell's cream of celery soup
1 can Clover Leaf whole baby clams

Combine above contents into saucepan add 1 can and a half of milk. Stir mixture together. Once heated pour into bowl add pepper to taste.


----------



## Brigham

RT said:


> When in doubt, call it "stoup" or "stewp"


The scots call it "Cullen skink"


----------



## RT

Brigham said:


> The scots call it "Cullen skink"


That name probably has an interesting origin 
And someone, somewhere may call it "Whatchagot Stew" 

First measurable snow so far came today, but melting quickly, a damp drippy chilly evening...so KFC Chicken Pot Pie.
I can't complain.


----------



## RT

Forecast to rain for the next 4 days, schools are let out early due flooding risk*, am leisurely working on a large batch of jambalaya to share.

Since good food is a labor of love, and I love my kids and the grand ones, and by the aroma wafting through the house, this otta be good! 

*(_Off topic gripe, county schools dismissed before lunch time, parent were notified only ~45 min before dismissal, which will wreak havoc with all working parents, cause traffic probs  _ )


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC for me


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger and fries


----------



## dotty999

no cooking, KFC


----------



## 2twenty2

Chinese 

Stir fried mixed vegetables
Beef with broccoli
Wonton soup (large)

Spring roll
Fortune cookie


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am having tacos tonight for dinner. Its my daughter's favorite <3


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-N-Chips
Coleslaw
Mushypeas
Pineapple fritter
While watchin the Daytona 500


----------



## Blu_86

I'll be making some shrimp lo mein this evening


----------



## Johnny b

Leftovers tonight.

Cooked 'dried' baby Lima beans with rice.
Added a little cinnamon, bacon bits, Mrs Dash
Spoonful of vinegar and topped it off with cut carrots.

2 mandarin oranges for a lite desert.


----------



## Professionalgirl

How about tender white chicken and rice


----------



## Johnny b

A favorite of mine...... skinless/boneless chicken breast with sauerkraut and a baked potato covered with Red beans/rice and a little cayenne ?

Well...that just made me hungry.....


----------



## dotty999

Baked potato topped with tuna and salad cream, much tastier than mayo


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm having hoagies and chips today since I was busy.


----------



## Professionalgirl

dotty999 said:


> Baked potato topped with tuna and salad cream, much tastier than mayo


That does sound good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef
Scalloped potatoes
Carrots


----------



## Professionalgirl

How about thick juicy cheeseburgers and shoestring fries for supper yum


----------



## Johnny b

Low sodium diet here


----------



## Professionalgirl

How about extra lean hamburger with low sodium and using olive oil to make homemade shoestring fries out of potatoes and you wouldn't have to use any salt whatsoever. Just place a small amount of catsup onions lettuce and tomato. My husband has Coronary Artery disease and is also on a low sodium diet so I just get stuff you can make yourself so you can control the amount of seasonings that are in it.


----------



## Johnny b

lol...had to quit with the olive oil.....allergies kick in.

Sounds good though 

For meats, I generally rely on fish and chicken.

It's not a coronary issue for me.
It's about controlling an issue with edemas.
Blood work is good, but my body chemistry seems a bit off from an incident 4 years ago.


----------



## Professionalgirl

In that case, you would enjoy tender white chicken and rice or Pink Salmon with plain yogurt. That's what I fed my husband when he was recovering from a heart attack about eight years ago. He had a medicated stent inserted and was sent home a week later. My husband loved it and it was a heart healthy option.


----------



## Johnny b

I like Tilapia with vinegar and Mrs Dash.
A small baked potato with seasoning. sometimes with one of my dried bean concoctions as a spread.

Love chicken breasts, but farmers dope them up so much these days with steroids and anibiotics, they look big enough to have come from an ostrich 
Not sure what I'm eating sometimes


----------



## Professionalgirl

I don't care much for dried beans or beans of any type unless it is chilli and the chilli has to be mild, otherwise I won't eat it. If I eat too much spicy food I experience heartburn and that's not good, especially at bed time.


----------



## Johnny b

Dried beans aren't for everyone, but they are extremely low sodium.
I strive to make them taste better


----------



## dotty999

Professionalgirl said:


> How about thick juicy cheeseburgers and shoestring fries for supper yum


Now that sounds delish and makes me feel hungry even though I've had my supper !


----------



## 2twenty2

Turkey
Mashed potatoes
Spaghetti squash
Gravey
Apple pie and ice cream
And no its not a special day. Wanted to cook turkey because it has been in the freezer since before Christmas. And no, no cranberry sauce or stuffing.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> lol...had to quit with the olive oil.....allergies kick in..


That's a shame John, I use it quite a bit.
Supposed to be good for you and makes stuff taste good ...

Now that weather has given this area a very mild day,
grilled up some

Conecuh smoked sausage (with a dipping sauce of Dijon mustard + apricot preserves)
Baked beans (good from the can, but doctored to my liking, baked on the grill )
Deviled eggs (not grilled, doncha know  )​Probably open that store bought pack of Turtle Brownies later


----------



## Professionalgirl

I was thinking Thomas Muffins with egg substitute and Sliced low fat cheese and a small amount of ham for breakfast tomorrow morning. I may possibly have stuffed shells and Texas Toast for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> For those who wish to continue.
> 
> Continuation of:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/8243123-post4578.html
> 
> Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce night.


That sounds good Cookigal, My husband and I Love spaghetti


----------



## Cookiegal

That was eight years ago. There have been many spaghetti dinners since then.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I had breaded sole with broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheddar cheese on top and rice.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight I had breaded sole with broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheddar cheese on top and rice.


That sounds good as well. I never had that before accept the ingredients but it sounds healthy.


----------



## 2twenty2

4 slices raisin bread warmed and buttered.
Maple syrup
Bacon wrapped sausage


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> 4 slices raisin bread warmed and buttered.
> Maple syrup
> Bacon wrapped sausage


Like the way you covered _most_ of the food groups there! 

Here just a nice sirloin steak on the gas grill, simple romaine salad w/homemade crouton and bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## Professionalgirl

That sounds good RT! 

I had stuffed shells with ricotta and cream cheese, with sauce topped with parmesan cheese, sharp shredded cheddar and Large curd cottage cheese, and Texas Toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

T-Bone steak
Air fried Fries
Garden salad
3 Cheese Ranch dressing


----------



## Professionalgirl

Did you just say Ranch Dressing??? That's my favorite!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's going to be pork chops in cream of mushroom soup with peas and rice.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I Love chops and rice with cream of mushroom soup as well. The people in this forum sure comes up with tasty meals yum!


----------



## dotty999

******* in gravy with mashed potatoes peas and carrots


----------



## HOBOcs

Tonight we had what we call "stuff" no real name for the dish...
Its a baked casserole dish - shallow dish bottom lined with frozen hash browns, baked and then topped with pan heated ground beef, packaged gravy and frozen mixed vegetables.. then topped with grated cheddar cheese. Just a comfort dish.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Like the way you covered _most_ of the food groups there!





Professionalgirl said:


> Did you just say Ranch Dressing??? That's my favorite!


Three Cheese Ranch 

2 Cheese burgers - extra lean ground beef, low fat cheese, onion, tomato, lettuce, dill pickle, mustard


----------



## Professionalgirl

Three cheese ranch sounds delicious


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Three cheese ranch sounds delicious


 I get the "Kraft" brand


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today for lunch it was chicken bacon subs topped with lettuce, tomato, longhorn cheese dill sandwich pickles and ranch dressing.

For supper we had leftover stuffed shells.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> I get the "Kraft" brand


Kraft is nothing but the best! 
I used Kraft sharp shredded thick cheddar cheese to top the shells with Philly Cream Cheese.


----------



## RT

This just kind of an aside, sort of on topic...but prolly not. 

You all know you shouldn't go to store hungry, best to follow your list of items on sale...but I went anyway.
To a store bigger than I'm used to.
Wore out my wallet and myself, too tired to cook after putting up the groceries.

You know those war movies or games when a grenade/explosion goes off and the sound dims all around, simulating shell shock...?
I felt like that the whole time.
Weird, disoriented.
Overwhelmed with the variety, the ambience, attractive displays of over priced items and the sheer square footage of the place full of temptations.

So, maybe these thoughts should go to the Firepit thread, lest I gush further... but please tell me, have you not gone to the store and lost your focus at times?

Allrighty then, I digress, back on topic, at least I had the fore thought of getting a freshly made Italian sandwich from the deli, quite meaty and tasty, and that'll be my dinner, along with a stiff drink and some Aleve....

I'll tell about how my electric cart died mid-store later, sorry for the long post


----------



## Professionalgirl

I agree wholeheartedly RT. In addition to that you tend to overspend 


RT said:


> This just kind of an aside, sort of on topic...but prolly not.
> 
> You all know you shouldn't go to store hungry, best to follow your list of items on sale...but I went anyway.
> To a store bigger than I'm used to.
> Wore out my wallet and myself, too tired to cook after putting up the groceries.
> 
> You know those war movies or games when a grenade/explosion goes off and the sound dims all around, simulating shell shock...?
> I felt like that the whole time.
> Weird, disoriented.
> Overwhelmed with the variety, the ambience, attractive displays of over priced items and the sheer square footage of the place full of temptations.
> 
> So, maybe these thoughts should go to the Firepit thread, lest I gush further... but please tell me, have you not gone to the store and lost your focus at times?
> 
> Alrighty then, I digress, back on topic, at least I had the fore thought of getting a freshly made Italian sandwich from the deli, quite meaty and tasty, and that'll be my dinner, along with a stiff drink and some Aleve....
> 
> I'll tell about how my electric cart died mid-store later, sorry for the long post [/I agree about going to the store hungry. You want to buy everything on the shelf and everything looks good when your hungry]


----------



## RT

Thank ye Tina, and ya know it's hard to not hit the "like" button every time some one posts.

Most of the time (_I think_) folks tend to post the good stuff they have, and not the failures.
We all have those those, else you wouldn't be a cook!

But each time I look at this thread I think, "  I'd rather have what he/she is having!"


----------



## Johnny b

Just for you RT .....enjoy the 'like' 

Yeah, I experiment and .....uh....well....you really wouldn't want to know.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just for you RT .....enjoy the 'like'
> 
> Yeah, I experiment and .....uh....well....you really wouldn't want to know.


Aww, thanks John, but it's well known you're full of beans 

But I do wanna know about experiments, especial if there's an explosion involved


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Aww, thanks John, but it's well known you're full of beans
> 
> But I do wanna know about experiments, especial if there's an explosion involved


Some recipes should never see the light of day.

Some recipes light up the darkest of moments.

Some recipes should never be known.
....


----------



## Cookiegal

On the flip side of the coin if I go to the grocery store on a full stomach the food doesn't look appealing at all and then I arrive home and still have nothing to eat. 

I guess there's a happy medium somewhere in between.


----------



## Johnny b

Does it go well with beans?


----------



## Cookiegal

Beans go with just about everything.


----------



## 2twenty2

Brandy said:


> Here's what I'll have for breakfast and dinner today and tomorrow and the next day and the next day....... I love it!
> 
> View attachment 274979
> 
> 
> At lunch I get a bit of this really good stuff:
> 
> View attachment 274980
> 
> 
> You guys should try it although I don't understand why Mommy doesn't eat it.


Gross out time - I had a cousin that used to eat canned dog food!    I don't know if she still does or not. Haven't seen her in a long, long time (about 60yrs) .


----------



## Johnny b

Considering many common dog foods are often unhealthy for dogs, I hope your cousin quit long ago.


Blech!!


----------



## Johnny b

For me tonight, it's a simple meal.

Small red beans ( Of course  ) cooked with white rice, a tad of Cinnamon, a bit of bacon bits, a sprinkling of Mrs Dash, a quantity of vinegar, and a healthy squirt of maple syrup............on top of cut sweetcorn with a dab of yellow mustard.

Add a small handful of cooked baby cut carrots and sprinkle moderately with shredded sharp cheddar cheese.

( ie: leftovers, but hey.....darn good imho  )

For desert, I'll quarter up two Mandarin oranges.

And I'll wash it all down with some Mountain Dew I bought this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza Bread and Chicken Wings:

Garlic bread slices (6) topped with - pizza sauce, part skim mozzarella, pepperoni, mushrooms, red onions, olives.

Air fried chicken wings with Frank's Hot Sauce


----------



## Johnny b

Frank's Hot Sauce :up:


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today it was Stouffer's Baked Mac-N-Cheese and stuffed peppers (My Favorite!) for supper.


----------



## dotty999

Haddock fish and chips with mushy peas


----------



## Johnny b

mushy?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid to ask ... ;-)

I just had a couple of cheeseburgers (w/onions and tomatoes) to test out my new grill. I made the youngest grandkids some cheddar brats and mac'n'cheese. Oldest granddaughter is under the weather, so I made her soup. Nobody else wanted to eat ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> mushy?


For reference (note the link in the post no longer works):

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whats-for-dinner.831790/page-130#post-7365757

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushy_peas


----------



## Johnny b

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whats-for-dinner.831790/page-130#post-7365844

Now I get it.....a chance to walk on the wild side.

I never knew


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> Haddock fish and chips with mushy peas


Now you did it!  I'm going to have to have fish and chips, mushy peas, cole slaw tonight


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am having Salisbury Steak, Baked Mac-N-Cheese and Green Beans, Butter bread, fruit cocktail and brownie caramel chocolate pudding for desert.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just had a chicken breast with carrots, turnips, Brussels Sprouts, rice and gravy.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I like the chicken and rice but I think I will pass on the Brussel Sprouts they are not something I care too much for.


----------



## Johnny b

I'll be having a baked potato, small red beans and rice and baby cut carrots.

Desert will be 2 Mandarin oranges.

Gotta go


----------



## Professionalgirl

Everything sounds good Johnny. I would probably eat a baked potato either with ranch, chip dip or sour cream and possibly with bacon bits and shredded cheese. Sorry i'm not much into health foods. I think baked potatoes are bland without a topping I still eat junk that's not good for me but I take vitamins to compensate for that to ensure immune system support plus bone and muscle health.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not a healthy eater, either! I believe lunch and dinner are not meals without meat! And green is not a good color for food! ;-)
We went out to a buffet for dinner. I had filet mignon (they often have this or prime rib at the meat cutting corner, along with ham, pork loin, sausages, etc.) a couple pieces of fish and mac 'n' cheese. Then went back for more filet and mashed potatoes, along with a hot/spicy piece of fried chicken! Some kind of cobbler for dessert. Full belly! Happy hippie! ;-)


----------



## RT

To back track a few days and to those who dismiss this dish just 'cuz of the name ...


dotty999 said:


> ... with *mushy peas*


Yup that's what's they call them, but aren't quite hardly what ya might think. Had my doubts til I was introduced to them whilst visiting England, doncha know  and I ate every bit!
Now I feel lucky to have them available in the international aisle at a store near me 

(they pair very well with a steak dinner too...and now it's on my shopping list)


----------



## Cookiegal

In a few minutes I'm having home made beef stew (this is a picture I posted of it previously).


----------



## dotty999

Went to the local fish and chips diner, very tasty


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti, spaghetti sauce, mushrooms, Italian sausage, parmesan cheese, zucchini, bread and butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Feeling lazy tonight. Probably will do Philly cheesesteak subs at Lenny's Subs.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just had home-made pancakes for lunch and am having home-made KD for supper.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork loin roast and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Because of the covid-19 outbreak we are having nothing for dinner because the store shelves here in the United States is bare, especially the toilet paper 
Just Kidding

My husband did have trouble locating bread and none was on the shelf so he had to get sour doe bread slices instead and i'm glad he did because I love it. They make great grilled cheese sandwiches paired with tomato soup.

I decided for Saint Patty's Day which is part of my Irish Heritage to mix it with my husbands traditional Heritage (Polish Slovak) and create a hybrid dish that consist of egg noodles and cabbage mixed with butter, cottage cheese and corm beef. The side disk will be corned beef and cheddar sliced grilled cheese.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> I'm not a healthy eater, either! I believe lunch and dinner are not meals without meat! And green is not a good color for food! ;-)
> We went out to a buffet for dinner. I had filet mignon (they often have this or prime rib at the meat cutting corner, along with ham, pork loin, sausages, etc.) a couple pieces of fish and mac 'n' cheese. Then went back for more filet and mashed potatoes, along with a hot/spicy piece of fried chicken! Some kind of cobbler for dessert. Full belly! Happy hippie! ;-)


One of these nights i'm going to get a T-bone Steak and pair it with baked potatoes and ranch dressing and top the T-bone with Bell peppers, onions and A1 sauce. Hey my eating habits may not be so great but I take vitamins to compensate for it and my immune system is healthy. I take immune boosting vitamins since covid-19 outbreak because my husband has heart disease and cannot be exposed to it. We have been dodging large crowds ever since. If the store is crowded we leave and find one less crowded and pay special observations to those around us who may be coughing or sneezing an it turns out everyone is hacking and sneezing everywhere. I don't know how we managed to dodge all these flu and viral outbreaks for five years but we did.


----------



## Gr3iz

I prefer going to smaller grocery stores as a general rule, anyway. For the most part, I get better prices on most items anyway. Milk, bread, eggs, meat, etc. is often cheaper where I shop. And I get in/out quicker, too!


----------



## Cookiegal

I had a big lunch so I just had homemade cream of Broccoli soup with Breton crackers followed by a Bran biscuit and a caramel pudding.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I'm gonna make a ham. Prolly with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> I had a big lunch so I just had homemade cream of Broccoli soup with Breton crackers followed by a Bran biscuit and a caramel pudding.


I made home made cream of broccoli cheddar soup once years ago and gave some to a neighbor and she loved it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Beef and broccoli, beef fried rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Gonna throw some T-bones out on the grill ... Maybe a couple of potatoes in the nuco-blaster.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Dinner for my husband and I consisted of leftover Saint Patty's Day meal. We had cabbage and noodles with cottage cheese and corned beef with a side of grilled corned beef and cheese sour doe bread.

Tomorrow we will have chicken wings with sweet and sour sauce with a side of carrots and celery dipped in ranch dressing.


----------



## RT

Seems I always miss the corned beef and cabbage every March, so seems I'm green with envy there, Tina 
Of course, that can be had whenever the ingredients are on sale 

But this eve, it's an Italian style sandwich from the deli, with tater chips some tender crispy petite pickles. 

Reckon for the next little while, will be whatever falls out the freezer


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken soup
Frozen vanilla yogourt 
Tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Made a nice roast beast in the Dutch oven. It cooked on top of a pile of potatoes and onions in the bottom of the pot. Cooked nice and slow at 170 degrees (the lowest the oven would go). Had to cook the potatoes a bit longer, at higher temp, while the roast was sitting on a plate afterwards. Very tasty!


----------



## Cookiegal

That sounds yummy Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Karen. It was! Even the grandkids went back for seconds ...


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet potato, spaghetti squash, ham


----------



## Cookiegal

I had breakfast for dinner today. A fried egg with toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover spaghetti & meatballs ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was a breaded fillet of sole with carrots, turnips, Brussels Sprouts and fried potatoes. I made extra fried potatoes so tonight I'm having a "breakfast" supper again.


----------



## Johnny b

Beans and something......


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried potatoes go well with beans.


----------



## Johnny b

For a light snack, my bean mix (rice, cinnamon, bacon bits, vinegar and just a tad red pepper ) goes nicely as a spread on saltines.

:up:


----------



## RT

This seems a good time time to use what's been in the freezer, 
so I'm cautiously exploring that...
but very wary of what might lurk in the depths of it, feeling like the stuff on the bottom is just there to maintain the temp... but found both treasures and trash in there 

Having said that, I'm glad to have a frozen pizza on hand, and thankful for it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Made a rack of baby back ribs today. When they were halfway done, my daughter came and took her sons with her for dinner. Then my old lady says she's not hungry! Well, they were damn good! Falling off the bone tender! Had some baked beans left over and they went well with ... ;-) Saved some for my grandsons when they come back ...


----------



## Johnny b

Just started a pot of Hambeans 15 bean soup with the spice packet, a couple hours ago.


I gotta say, really tasty :up:

Another 45 minutes and I'll be in 7th heaven 

:up:


----------



## dotty999

stir fried veg with sausage mustard and lots of spices


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork loin roast & mashed potatoes ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had chicken with green beans, mashed potatoes, stuffing and gravy.


----------



## crjdriver

Just back from senior day at walmart [I never thought there were so many old people in Reno]
Chicken and mushroom quesadillas with roasted corn and green onion guacamole.


----------



## 2twenty2

a la Johnny b -  Home baked *beans*, wieners, garlic toast.

Got the recipe off the internet:

Ingredient Checklist

2 cups navy beans
½ pound bacon
1 onion, finely diced
3 tablespoons molasses
2 teaspoons salt
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon dry mustard
½ cup ketchup
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup brown sugar


----------



## Cookiegal

Frield bite-size pork tenderloin pieces with green beans (seems to be a theme these days) and Lipton's Sidekicks Sour Cream and Chive Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mac and cheese, Italian sausage, cauliflower


----------



## dotty999

chicken curry with rice and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Johnny b

Sounds good.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had pineapple chicken with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fries (air fried), steak, smother that steak with fried onions, green peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm having Filet Mignon steak with cream corn and rice.


----------



## Professionalgirl

For me I had Hot dogs and tator tots. Later I am thinking about an Italian club sub with Italian dressing and hickory smoked BQ wavy chips. Tomorrow night its T-Bone Steak and baked potatoes with a side of green beans and an Apple with a Strawberry Kiwi wine cooler on the side. 

Or maybe mixed berry Arber Mist sounds great with steak.


----------



## 2twenty2

Air fried chicken wings, rice cooked in chicken broth, carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made ribs in the oven. Quite tasty!


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah man, no fair.


----------



## 2twenty2

Air fried chicken wings (again), salad - romain lettuce, cucumber, tomatoes, olives, onion


----------



## GrinHulk

Chicken and beer. Yum.


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't feel like cooking. Ordered subs. My youngest grandson and I had Philly cheesesteaks! MmMmMmMmm good!


----------



## dotty999

baked potato with tuna and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillet with broccoli and cauliflower with cheese shredded on top and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Slow-cooked corned beef brisket with red potatoes (and mac 'n cheese for my oldest grandson who does not like potatoes).


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm making a home made chicken pie that consist of thick chicken gravy, carrots, peas, diced potatoes and tender chicken all cut into cubes and a top pie crust cover and will be baked to appear just like an old fashion pie.


----------



## RT

Sounds so good Tina!
real comfort food.
What I was craving, in fact, yesterday.
Would have been the perfect thing here as the weather was cool, wet all day, gloomy, dark and dreary.

But the weather cleared nicely today, so out comes the grill for some smoky grilled BBQ chicken thighs, mac 'n' cheese, grill baked beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with mixed vegetables and couscous.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Here is the chicken teriyaki as promised.

all homemade.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Sounds so good Tina!
> real comfort food.
> What I was craving, in fact, yesterday.
> Would have been the perfect thing here as the weather was cool, wet all day, gloomy, dark and dreary.
> 
> But the weather cleared nicely today, so out comes the grill for some smoky grilled BBQ chicken thighs, mac 'n' cheese, grill baked beans.


Hi RT, I was craving that as well and I agree. It does make a great comfort food.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> For those who wish to continue.
> 
> Continuation of:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/8243123-post4578.html
> 
> Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce night.


I Love Spegetti! I enjoy cooking and thats what I plan to have tomorrow night. I am panning to make home made spegetti sauce and meatballs.

Tonight, I am having cheeseburgers with Dill slices, Velveeta cheese, Sweet Vadalia Onion, Lettus and Tomato with shoe string fries (Deep Fried). My husband loves the food I cook!


----------



## 2twenty2

Spareribs, air fried fries, garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod nuggets with carrots, turnips, Brussels sprouts and rice.


----------



## Johnny b

mmmm! carotts 

My typical bean mix, small reds, rice cooked with vinegar, cinnamon, MrsDash, some bacon powder, a pinch of cayenne, couple table spoons of canned sweet corn........with ( of course ) 6 baby cut carotts and topped of with shredded sharp cheddar cheese.

almost forgot, a squirt of maple syrup


----------



## Cookiegal

You're gonig to turn into a bean. Is that what the "b" stands for? Johnny Bean?


----------



## Johnny b

Hmmm?

Johnny Bean........I don't know...
Just doesn't have the imagery I'd like to command. 

I remember when I used to use the nick name, Jack and chose a hardy surname. 
Now, that really fit and I used it well ........

And a real fearsome screen name. lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with mac 'n' cheese ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> I remember when I used to use the nick name, Jack and chose a hardy surname.
> Now, that really fit and I used it well


Please, I still have flashbacks.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Please, I still have flashbacks.


Oooh, .....
you can call him Jay, you can call him Jay-B, you can call him JBG, you can call him Johnny _sans_ G, you can call him Jack....
but ya doesn't have to call him names behind his back...
 
uh, that was a joke for old timers, and if ya don't "get it" I'll send ya a link.

Or apologize now, esplain later...


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Please, I still have flashbacks.


I had mine removed 

lol!


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny b said:


> I had mine removed
> 
> lol!


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I had mine removed


Whaat?
No fair!

New thread needed for precise instructions, and a hand holding walkthrough, besides beans for dinner


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Whaat?
> No fair!
> 
> New thread needed for precise instructions, and a hand holding walkthrough


I doubt many would volunteer, but it was an experience, indeed 

Hard to believe, but I am a lot more calm these days 

:X3:


----------



## RT

In order to stimulate the economy, a drive through some drive throughs yielded some stuff for later, but this evening = a KFC Chicken Pot Pie (and they still have Wet Naps, but I had to ask for them


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork, mac 'n' cheese and baked beans.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Since its so close to Sunday i'm having Porterhouse Steak with Mashed Potatoes and Brown gravy with a side of Green Bean casserole with buttered sweet Hawaii roles.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm having baked salmon which is already cooked since I failed to notice that it was previously frozen. It was a bigger slab that I cut into two so I'll have it for another meal. I'll have that with broccoli and cauliflower with melted cheese on top and rice.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> I'm having baked salmon which is already cooked since I failed to notice that it was previously frozen. It was a bigger slab that I cut into two so I'll have it for another meal. I'll have that with broccoli and cauliflower with melted cheese on top and rice.


That sounds good Karen.

My husband and I enjoy Pink Salmon with plain yogart as the sauce and it taste so good! 😋

I also like to make pink salmon patties with Italian breading. It is a heart healthy treat since my husband has Coronary Artery Disease.

I also like to purchase the Pink Salmon in the cans with bones. The soft pliable bones are easy to chew and I will eat it directly from the can as a snack.


----------



## Cookiegal

I prefer the redder salmon myself. This is Coho Pacific salmon and sometimes I'll just drizzle pure maple syrup over it. 

In the cans I prefer the red Pacific and have to take all of the bones and scaly stuff out. Sometimes I'll buy the ones that already have the bones and skin removed although they are more expensive there is no waste.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gotta love salmon, I usually make teriyaki sauce to pour salmon over it, ( soy sauce and honey) 
yesterday, dad friend have dropped meal for us to eat, Indian meal it either chicken korma or jalfrezi so I chose jalfrezi and spread mango chunky over nan bread and enjoy meal with red wine. It was sooo good.


----------



## RT

Since salmon has been mentioned several times, here's and side comment:

The wife (god rest her soul) and I used to do some light catering years ago.
For our friend's parents 50th wedding anniversary (Phillip and Ella) one of our offerings was a smoked salmon spread I wanted to affectionately call "Salmon-Ella Spread" but the wife refused, putting her foot down hard on mine, along with several painful elbow jabs whenever I brought it up.
It was a hit, many compliments, but only because the name was changed to protect the innocent 

So anyway, today had some smoked trout fillets with creamy scrambled eggs sprinkled with chives, buttered toast, coffee and a cinnamon streusel type roll.
Light fare, but tasty start to finish.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Made rhubarb and almond frangipane for pudding, shame all rhubarb has drowned during the baking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf and boiled potatoes ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Tonight I am having Chicken Pot Pie and tomorrow night my husband and I will have soft tacos.


----------



## Gr3iz

The ribs are slow (175 degrees) cooking right now. Ought to be done in a few more hours ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Left overs...........................

chicken thighs, greek pasta salad, pizza


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was chicken breast with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.

Tonight was fried pork tenderloin with Knorr Sidekicks sour cream and chives noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## Gr3iz

After about 2.5 months, finally went out to dinner! A buffet just isn't the same when someone else fills your plate on demand, but it was good food and a welcome change!


----------



## 2twenty2

Beans, wieners, fried potatoes, garlic toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian pasta salad, meatballs


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked Trout with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## crjdriver

Making chicken parmesan served over pasta in olive oil.


----------



## 2twenty2

Boiled chicken thighs, fried potatoes, spaghetti squash


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be a beef patty with Kraft Dinner.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight will be a beef patty with Kraft Dinner.


 I'm going to have Kraft Dinner tomorrow with peas, spareribs


----------



## Cookiegal

It was very good. I find the two go very well together. Sometimes I'll mixed cooked ground beef right in the KD.


----------



## RT

Looks like it'll be beef tacos (crunchy corn) with your standard toppings.
Fresh grated cheddar, lettuce, diced tomato, and I like a spritz of lime.
Mebbe a bit of jalapeño on one or two of them.

Crunchy taco shells often lose their structural integrity after a few bites so end up as a sort of taco salad...but that's OK with me.

Tums are always on standby on taco night


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> It was very good. I find the two go very well together. Sometimes I'll mixed cooked ground beef right in the KD.


 Yep. I've done that too 👨‍🍳


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Sometimes I'll mixed cooked ground beef right in the KD.





2twenty2 said:


> Yep. I've done that too 👨‍🍳


That sort of thing goes great with cornbread too.
My grandma would make it into real comfort food, called it "doulash" for some reason.
And without a Kraft Dinner product.

_>sigh<_


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> That sort of thing goes great with cornbread too.
> My grandma would make it into real comfort food, called it "doulash" for some reason.
> And without a Kraft Dinner product.
> 
> _>sigh<_


 Going to have to give that a try


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband and I had fried chicken and Stouffer's- Mac- N- Cheese.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made ham 'n' mac 'n' cheese (tiny cubes of leftover ham boiled with the macaroni and off-brand Cheeze-Whiz mixed in). My two youngest grandkids had two large plates full each! Hardly left any for their older brother (who, when called for dinner, likes to take his sweet time).


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight will be a beef patty with Kraft Dinner.





2twenty2 said:


> I'm going to have Kraft Dinner tomorrow with peas, spareribs





Professionalgirl said:


> My husband and I had fried chicken and Stouffer's- Mac- N- Cheese.





Gr3iz said:


> I made ham 'n' mac 'n' cheese (tiny cubes of leftover ham boiled with the macaroni and off-brand Cheeze-Whiz mixed in). My two youngest grandkids had two large plates full each! Hardly left any for their older brother (who, when called for dinner, likes to take his sweet time).


What is this, Kraft dinner/Mac-n-cheese week? 
Don't know about the rest of you, but I like the *white cheddar* kraft dinner/mac-n-cheese


----------



## Cookiegal

We all need some comfort right now and mac 'n cheese is the ultimate comfort food.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm having breakfast for supper. A fried egg with toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> We all need some comfort right now and mac 'n cheese is the ultimate comfort food.


I agree. Its one of my favorites!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight I'm having breakfast for supper. A fried egg with toast and fried potatoes.




Yesterday I posted "_I'm going to have Kraft Dinner tomorrow with peas, spareribs_"

😲Well I got bad news, I don't have any peas so I'm having cauliflower instead😁

Forgot to add: Going to mix the cauliflower in with the kraft dinner/mac-n-cheese.
Putting Bulls-Eye rib renegade sauce on the ribs 🐖.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> We all need some comfort right now and mac 'n cheese is the ultimate comfort food.


 Tonight when my husband is home from work, I am making something new. There is a new type of hot dog with bacon by Oscar Mayer. I am adding Kraft sharp shredded cedar cheese to the dog with onions and catsup with left over Mac-N-Cheese on the side and Broccoli with cheese, and a side of peaches.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Yesterday I posted "_I'm going to have Kraft Dinner tomorrow with peas, spareribs_"
> 
> 😲Well I got bad news, I don't have any peas so I'm having cauliflower instead😁
> 
> Forgot to add: Going to mix the cauliflower in with the kraft dinner/mac-n-cheese.
> Putting Bulls-Eye rib renegade sauce on the ribs 🐖.


I like cauliflower dipped in Hellman's Mayo or Ranch Dressing. It can be used as a summer side dish or a snack.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't do mac 'n cheese in a box. 

Tonight I had BBQ pulled pork (from a container) with mac 'n cheese


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> I don't do mac 'n cheese in a box.
> 
> Tonight I had BBQ pulled pork (from a container) with mac 'n cheese


Its not Mac-N-Cheese in a Box its baked


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I don't do mac 'n cheese in a box.





Gr3iz said:


> Tonight I had BBQ pulled pork (from a container) with mac 'n cheese


🐖


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with Stove Top stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rigatoni, Classico 4 cheese spaghetti sauce 🍝, angus beef meatballs, parmesan cheese, garlic bread 🍞 , salad 🥗


----------



## Cookiegal

Cod nuggets with peas and rice.


----------



## RT

Cabbage rolls, stuffed with a lively mixture of beef and rice baked in a tomato sauce.
(of course I had to tweak the sauce a bit, doncha know  )
They were quite substantial, found just one was satisfying.


----------



## Blu_86

Cookiegal said:


> Chicken breast with Stove Top stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


Simple is always good. Tonight I had Chicken Breast rolled up and oven cooked with Shake n' Bake, chicken flavored rice, broccoli (with cheese on top) and some biscuits from a can. It was actually quite good


----------



## Cookiegal

Blu_86 said:


> Simple is always good. Tonight I had Chicken Breast rolled up and oven cooked with Shake n' Bake, chicken flavored rice, broccoli (with cheese on top) and some biscuits from a can. It was actually quite good


That sounds goods too. I have some Shake 'n Bake so I should use it up before it expires because I keep forgetting about it.


----------



## 2twenty2

I always shake the chicken before I bake it. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I always shake the chicken before I bake it.


Is that while you're wringing its neck or after?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Is that while you're wringing its neck or after?


After, just to make sure its a goner 😁


----------



## 2twenty2

🇨🇳 Chinese for me tonight 🥢

beef and green peppers, chicken fried rice, wonton soup 🥠🥢🍚🥣


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chop in cream of mushroom soup with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad - 🥬romaine lettuce, 🥕carrots, red cabbage, iceberg lettuce, 🥒cucumber, olives

Vegetable lasagna (frozen) - 🧀 3 cheeses(mozzarella, cheddar, romano) and 9 vegetables(carrots, onions, cauliflower, celery, spinach, red peppers, red kidney beans, diced tomatoes, sweet peppers).

Lets see -🍅 Tomatoes listed as a vegetable on the box? I always thought tomatoes was a fruit?


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Lets see -🍅 Tomatoes listed as a *vegetable* on the box? I always thought tomatoes was a *fruit*?


Me too, but it takes one to know one 

Knuck, I appreciate the way you've been illustrating your meal ingredients, makes the salad seem so colorful and fresh!
Real photos are  too, but let's all agree to no audio files of lip smacking, _etc. _no matter how much one enjoys it!

Am now awaiting a grocery delivery from a somewhat vague list I made, shopping done by The Boy (who has a bit of ADD) and the result will be whatever I end up with, probably won't be in the mood for it, but glad to have it on hand


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Me too, but it takes one to know one





> Knuck, I appreciate the way you've been illustrating your meal ingredients, makes the salad seem so colorful and fresh!
> Real photos are  too, but let's all agree to no audio files of lip smacking, _etc. _no matter how much one enjoys it!


I just can't resist all these emojis available to us. 



> Am now awaiting a grocery delivery from a somewhat vague list I made, shopping done by The Boy (who has a bit of ADD) and the result will be whatever I end up with, probably won't be in the mood for it, but glad to have it on hand


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had no power I had pcked up some nice thick T-bones, but it was a bit nasty outside and I couldn't cook anything for the sides (all electric home ...), so I ordered subs through my phone! Very tasy Philly cheesesteak with mushrooms and grilled green peppers!


----------



## Cookiegal

I bet I know what you're having tonight!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm having a frozen pizza. You guys gave me the taste for it in chat the other day. Normally I can't eat it because of stomach issues but this one has a crust made of spinach and it has broccoli, mushrooms and cheese on top so I'm hoping it will be good and not problematic. The picture looks nice.

https://www.oetker.ca/ca-en/our-products/yes-its-pizza/spinach-crust-pizza


----------



## cwwozniak

I am having a gyros platter. The precooked meat slices and bread are from the store. Gonna try making my own tzatziki sauce.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm having a frozen pizza. ~~~
> The picture looks nice.


Looks to have some French stuff on there too, _n'est-ce pas_? 
But no snails >_gasp_< that I can see.

It's been store prepared take and bake chicken enchiladas here.
Needed more sauce and cheese, took care of that.
Not bad, lottsa leftovers.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Looks to have some French stuff on there too, _n'est-ce pas_


Oui mais les ingrédients sont pareils en anglais et en français (yes but the ingredients are the same in English and in French). 

It was actually very good.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yesterday it was *homemade *macaroni and cheese. I made enough for two more meals so they will become *homemade frozen* macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> I bet I know what you're having tonight!


Actually, the steaks were saved until tonight. It was our houseguest's birthday (wife's cousin) and 4 out of 6 grandkids were here. The two little ones had smallish sirloin steaks, but the rest of us had beautiful inch+ thick T-Bones, oldest grandson and I had ones that were close to 2 pounds each! Nice and rare! Boiled some potatoes and sauteed a couple of onions with 'em ... Cooked outside, of course!


----------



## cornemuse

Thiis lasts me 3 or 4 meals (as in every other day) I'll have #3 tonight.


----------



## bassfisher6522

So tonight, I'm doing Grilled Steelhead Trout, seasoned with Lemon/Thyme/salt/fressh cracked blk pepper/galic; fresh sauteed Asparagus, and a nice white wine./lemon sauce from the sauteed Asparagus all on a bed of rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds fancy! ;-)

I just roasted a chicken. It was quite tasty, though.


----------



## Cookiegal

It finally cooled down nicely here today so I did a bunch of cooking. I made Shake 'n Bake Chicken Thighs with carrots, turnips, Brussels Sprouts and rice for tonight and made an extra thigh for another meal. I also made a meatloaf that's good for six meals and three meals of pork chops in Cream of Mushroom soup. Now I'll have some stuff I can just heat up without turning the oven on when it gets hot again.

So now temperature wise we're going from 94F and feeling like 104F last Wednesday to a low of 37F tonight. Geez, I hope it doesn't snow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mother Nature's mood swings, eh? ;-)

I sauteed peppers and onions and grilled sausages outside. I then sliced the sausages and threw them into the pepper/onion pan and we had that with some boiled red potatoes. I'm stuffed!


----------



## RT

Ever have one of those times when you get some something really special, but too pricey, and so look forward to it that fear of screwing it up takes the joy out of cooking?

Well, the Boy brought me a rather too thick, custom cut, prime graded rib eye steak for my B-day last week. This time, looking at the price tag, I wouldn't have bought it.
But looking at the raw 2+ inch thick steak, I was anticipating some real cow goodness.

Well, overthinking, too much caution, trepidation about ruining it, fire wasn't right, blah, blah etc. resulted in some disappointment.
Wasn't ruined at all, but wasn't as great as it should have been.
Picky? With steak, you bet I am!

Made decent leftover though, so the last hunk of it gently warmed this evening, along with sauteed 'shrooms simmered in beef stock and what I was quite pleased with is the *potato*.

Was intending to make Potatoes Romanoff as a steak go with, just using one large tater, and actually completely did ruin that dish....  (another story) but I'll definitely try that recipe again soon.
BUT, I baked two really big ones that night, one to ruin apparently, the other for another use.
And found one.

Don't normally foil baked taters, but I did so this time, venting them with a few knife pokes and when done, then de-foiled, completely cooled them, wrapped and chilled overnight.
And that's the key step here, I think.
With the well chilled potato, sliced it into ~1/2+ inch rounds, hit them with olive oil, salt, pepper and fresh rosemary (optional) and toasted them on the grill til golden browned and just crisp on the outside but still fluffy inside.
You could easily do that in a skillet or oven, toaster oven too.

Anyway, that may seem quite obvious to you all, but normally don't have potatoes on hand these days, so that was a tasty treat worth baking extra.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ribs, mashed potatoes, cauliflower


----------



## Cookiegal

An egg, toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Teriyaki chicken sliders.....grilled of course on Kings Hawaiian rolls. No sides.


----------



## ekim68

We recently got an Air Fryer and have been experimenting. Tonight we had turkey meatballs in marinara sauce with pasta and it was good. (Learning more about the timing of this device, because the potato fries from last night didn't do well at all.)


----------



## RT

Mike, I think there's some one here who has some experience with an Air Fryer, perhaps it won't be 2 long before there's a post or _twenty_ for at least 2 tips about it,
🆒


----------



## bassfisher6522

ekim68 said:


> We recently got an Air Fryer and have been experimenting.


I want one of those bad boys for awhile now. My neighbor had one from the old neighborhood.....damn miss my beer drinking buddy. He got his when they first came out and a knock off brand....if there's such a thing anymore. The hopper was quite small and the unit itself was almost $200. I said I'd wait till the size and price to change.


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> We recently got an Air Fryer and have been experimenting. Tonight we had turkey meatballs in marinara sauce with pasta and it was good. (Learning more about the timing of this device, because the potato fries from last night didn't do well at all.)


This is the (bad boy) airfryer I have - T-Fal Actrifry Original (non automatic/no timer/no presets/no temperature control). It has a paddle inside to stir the food so that it cooks evenly and to keep food from sticking together. Potato fries on the other hand, *can't do fresh cut fries* 🙁(makes big mess) but can do frozen fries though. Ive done fries, meatballs, wieners, pork-chops, vegetables, baby potatoes (skin on) etc.



RT said:


> Mike, I think there's some one here who has some experience with an Air Fryer, perhaps it won't be 2 long before there's a post or _twenty_ for at least 2 tips about it,


Thanks RT for the accolade!


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a pot roast, plus. With so many mouths to feed, I make a pot roast and throw in a pound, or so, of stew meat as well. I used three cans of cream of mushroom soup, a packet of onion soup mix and a packet of brown gravy mix, then sliced an onion on top of everything, let it cook for several hours at 275 and everything was so tender and tasty! Boiled some 'taters to go with it. Not much left over, but it will make a nice lunch one day this week.


----------



## mohittomar13

Today's dinner is simple as it is already so hot at my place. Didn't add any spices but only green chillies and onion 

Made *"Matar Kulcha"* for the dinner.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍲 Homemade vegetable beef soup - Lou's beef pot roast, carrots 🥕, potatoes 🥔, celery, onion, beef broth, mushroom broth.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I love a good beef stew.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillet with brown beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

bassfisher6522 said:


> I love a good beef stew.




Same as yesterday


----------



## dotty999

I could lie and say I've been cooking and eating healthy but the truth is I can't be bothered! Chocolate and microwave dinners are the norm right now although I do eat more for breakfast, usually beans or cheese on toast


----------



## mohittomar13

Plain rice with plain yellow split gram_ (no spices, nothing)_


----------



## Cookiegal

I wasn't sure what to have and I had taken out some homemade beef barley soup so I added more carrots and turnips to it and put in some cooked potatoes as well and made a meal of it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings, mexican rice, brussels sprouts


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner, at our favorite buffet place, to celebrate my driver winning the race! (And, because it was too late, and I was too lazy to cook anything ...)
So, I had prime rib, shrimp, meatloaf and hot (spicy) chicken ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! We're not ready for any buffets yet that's for sure. I had homemade meatloaf with brown beans and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

I have to admit, I do prefer my own meatloaf to theirs ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast beef, mashed potatoes, cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

I made chicken and noodles. Boiled chicken thighs (in spiced water) chopped up and added to ream of chicken soup (watered with the chicken cooking water), poured over egg noodles (cooked in the chicken water). I usually make a big potful; it's great for lunch, and the grandkids love it!
Also sliced a tomato to go with it.


----------



## mohittomar13

Beans with Fried Rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had chicken with stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

4 Hotdogs - mustard, diced onion, pickle 🌭🌭🌭🌭
4 Beers 🍺🍺🍺🍺 one beer per hotdog 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on today

Vegetable lasagna - three cheese spaghetti sauce, spinach, eggplant, mozzarella cheese, parmesan cheese.
Italian sausage.


----------



## mohittomar13

Bottle Gourd Curry with Chapati.  And *Aam Panna* (Mango Drink) before bed.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken à la King minus the pastry which I'm not that fond of. I make it from a store-bought mix and add some peas and carrots and chicken and serve it with rice. It's very tasty. It makes a lot though so I put in extra chicken and I'm having the same thing again tomorrow night.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked lemon-garlic tilapia.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops cooked in mushroom soup, rice with broccoli mixed in.


----------



## Cookiegal

Leftover Chicken à la King minus the pastry (which I'm not that fond of) but this time I had it with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roasted a chicken again ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was breaded chicken strips with Knorr's Chicken Noodles.

Tonight it will be spaghetti with my homemade meat sauce.


----------



## mohittomar13

bitter gourd cooked in mustard oil with parantha _(potato stuffed bread, kind of). _


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread


----------



## dotty999

baked potatoes topped with tuna and sprinkles of cheese


----------



## mohittomar13

No dinner tonight and tomorrow, giving my stomach a break.  I might stretch this routine for this week.


----------



## 2twenty2

Soup

Pork Ramen broth, peameal bacon, mushrooms, onions, yolk free egg noodles


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> peameal bacon,


I do not know what that peameal bacon thing is, or is not.
Had faux bacon, that tasted ok, but you can tell the difference.
The same goes for the dog food bacon strips.

Yup, ARF! you can tell the difference, after a few chews...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I do not know what that peameal bacon thing is, or is not.


😲

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peameal_bacon

Basically porkloin rolled in corn meal


----------



## 2twenty2

Mac-n-Cheese, wieners, ketchup


----------



## Whelming

Currently preparing Beef steak for dinner.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm having fried boneless, skinless chicken breast with Lawry's Hawaiian sauce marinade with a side of mashed potatoes and cream style corn.


----------



## 2twenty2

🇨🇳 Chinese

🐔Chicken fried rice, beef fried rice, sweet-n-sour shrimp🍤, sweet-n-sour 🐔chicken balls, beef and green peppers, won ton soup. 🥠


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> 😲
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peameal_bacon
> 
> Basically porkloin rolled in corn meal


Hi 2 Twenty 2, My husband and I looked all over for pork chops last week for dinner and found none because the plant was shut down due to the virus. The employees indicated that the plant was shut down temporarily so we had to pick something different for dinner. I was going to make breaded stuffed chops with a side of mashed potatoes and pork gravy, green bean casserole and peach cobbler.


----------



## Gr3iz

Country style pork ribs with baked beans.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Country style pork ribs with baked beans.


 I'll take the country style pork ribs but leave me out of baked beans yuk  lol


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't do green food, so this makes up for it. I doctor them up with spices, onions and BBQ sauce. ;-) But, I guess that's why they make chocolate and vanilla ...


----------



## RT

Breakfast fare for dinner.

I got lucky...
in the fact the Boy brought me some farm fresh chicken eggs, laid this very morning.
Got them from friend that keeps chickens, in the back yard.
The best way to treat them, imho, is to fry them til the yolks are just molten, lava like - not runny _per se_, and surely not overdone.
A matter of a few seconds makes the difference between an oozing yolk and a drippy one.
Or a ruined one.

Lucky, as I prolly won't have the same molten result tomorrow...
But, along with some buttered toast, a portion of ham steak, some orange slices, coffee...
all that was missing was some sort of crispy hashbrown/onion infused fried potato type thingy.

But it's so rare that I cook fried eggs to perfection, nor have them so freshly laid... a treat I must brag about.
Now I have to wonder about a truly fresh roasted chicken dinner...


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a roast (eye round) beef tonight. It went a tad beyond bloody rare, but it was still good.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm treating myself to a Veal T-Bone steak that has a large portion of tenderloin on it that I just bought this morning. They were on sale and not too thick which is what I like because I can't BBQ it. I'll probably have carrots, turnips and rice or potatoes with it.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Birthday 
Professionalgirl !*

Later today...........................

Garden salad, steak


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> *Happy Birthday
> Professionalgirl !*
> 
> Later today...........................
> 
> Garden salad, steak


 Thank you 2 Twenty 2

I am having my favorite for dinner tonight. Homemade Stuffed Peppers and Baked Macaroni-N-Cheese! Yum!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Thank you 2 Twenty 2
> 
> I am having my favorite for dinner tonight. Homemade Stuffed Peppers and Baked Macaroni-N-Cheese! Yum!!


You're welcome.

Don't forget the cake and ice cream🎂🍰🍦🍨


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Don't forget the cake and ice cream🎂🍰🍦🍨


I definitely cannot pass on the ice cream and cake! The icing is the best part!!


----------



## Johnny b

Probably more beans LOL!


BTW....Happy Birthday


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Probably more beans LOL!
> 
> BTW....Happy Birthday


 Thanks Johnnny b


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday Tina! 🎂


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Happy Birthday Tina! 🎂


 Thanks Karen


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight I'm treating myself to a Veal T-Bone steak


It was sooooooooo good.


----------



## Gr3iz

I baked a chicken. Probably not the smartest thing to do when it's over 95 with humidity about the same.

Happy birthday Tina!


----------



## Cookiegal

Beef stew.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Cookiegal said:


> Beef stew.


home made of canned? If home made do you use wine?


----------



## bassfisher6522

I can't find his actual beef stew clip but this is close.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham and Swiss cheese on light rye, garden salad


----------



## bassfisher6522

Rye bread with caraway seeds?


----------



## 2twenty2

. No .


----------



## Cookiegal

bassfisher6522 said:


> home made of canned? If home made do you use wine?


Homemade and no I don't use wine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill!


----------



## dotty999

I'm going to have tuna salad and baked potato


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod nuggets with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

scallops, fries, onion rings, coleslaw


----------



## mohittomar13

Not feeling too hungry. Made a dinner out of breakfast items, *Masala Tea + Parantha + **Mixed Pickle* _(and yeah you guessed it right, pickle contains raw mustard oil)_


----------



## RT

@*mohittomar13 *the mixed pickle looks very interesting, the price looked very scary, til I realized there's a currency conversion required 

Tonight was just pizza (supremely topped) from my second favorite pizza place (ATM) Marco's.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti, alfredo sauce, brussels sprouts.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm having pancakes with pure maple syrup for dinner.


----------



## RT

Chicken on the charcoal grill (with home made concoction BBQ sauce.)

Made a foil packet of new potatoes, sweet onions and corn kernels seasoned up with a generous dash of Mrs Dash and some other stuff to cook along side the chicken.
And a cool creamy coleslaw on the side.

Turned out to be good eats!
And my favorite part was that (in spite of the bbq sauce) the chicky skin was still crisp, not all limp and flabby like sometimes happens.
Shoulda took a picture, but it didn't get done til dark


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> @*@mohittomar13 *the mixed pickle looks very interesting, the price looked very scary, til I realized there's a currency conversion required


haha.. 

I was thinking to order a pizza too but I'm scared about catching the infection. So sticking with traditional meals and staying inside the house. If it ever happens that you visit India, do stay at my place, you will be overwhelmed to find how much more flavours are available in the vegetarian diet.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight I'm having pancakes with pure maple syrup for dinner.


Karen, I'm sorry for such a cliche,
but shouldn't you have accompanied that with Canadian Bacon?
Or really any kind of bacon.... a little protein with the carbs?

Sorry, I do love real maple syrup, on pancakes and waffles.....but, uh...I once coated regular bacon with it plus brown sugar and baked it into a thing called "pig candy" ....uhmmm... awesome treat!
Brandy would luuuve it so watch you fingers!


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> So sticking with traditional meals. If it ever happens that you visit India, do stay at my place, you will be overwhelmed to find how much more flavours are available in the vegetarian diet.


I do not doubt that for a moment, Mohit!
Some of my friends are vegetarian (~more or less~), and I have been pleasantly wide-eyed surprised at some of their offerings.
Really tasty, but seasonaly freshness is important, in my neck of the woods.

It's awesome that so many exotic foods are available from across the world, in stores these days....I hope the pandemic doesn't limit that what can be shared safely across the globe.

My friend, it seems unlikely I will visit your place, nor you visit mine, but I am humbled by your offer of kindness.
So for now, it seems what's for dinner certainly does differ.... be it a few hundred miles or thousands of miles, tastes change - but food matters,


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> but shouldn't you have accompanied that with Canadian Bacon?


I'm not a big bacon eater. Actually not even sure if I could eat it now but probably. If I did I would prefer it with an egg, toast and fried potatoes. I just like the pancakes on their own. Then I can eat much more!


----------



## dotty999

rainbow salad with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's fried pork tenderloin with Knorr's Sour Cream and Chives noodles. I may slip a vegetable in there somewhere on the side.


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio Deluxe rising crust pizza.
Air fried chicken wings and Frank's *RedHot* Wing buffalo sauce.
Caesar salad and Kraft 3 cheese Ranch dressing


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> rainbow salad with ~~~


with what ever 
I have to say your salads are rainbows indeed...🌈
And an art many take for granted.
We eat with our eyes as much as our palates...

Well, till things get all mixed up and scraping the bottom of the bowl


----------



## dotty999

my fav salad with tuna


----------



## bassfisher6522

Whatever we could find in the fridge. 

Tomorrow......that will be good ole steak on the grill and baked potato. Then with the left over steak pieces.......I shall do a steak, egg, cheese bagel for breakfast. 

Or I'll do poached eggs and steak with toast.....yes poached it is.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.......

🍔 🍟 🥗
🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Cookiegal

Had to throw the salad in there to make it healthy, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Later today it will be a breaded sole fillet with broccoli/cauliflower topped with shredded cheese and rice.


----------



## dotty999

Baked potato topped with cheese and pickled onion


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Had to throw the salad in there to make it healthy, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> Baked potato topped with cheese and pickled onion


That's all? That would be a snack for me.


----------



## dotty999

There's an old saying, “Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, dinner like a pauper"


----------



## Cookiegal

They say it is actually better for the digestion to eat the larger meal at noon and then a lighter supper. I've been wanting to try that but never seem to get around to it. I eat way too much at supper and then snacking afterwards.


----------



## RT

Do snacks for dinner count?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Do snacks for dinner count?


Well they count towards bad eating habits I suppose.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Well they count towards *bad eating habits* I suppose.


Someone call my name?


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Someone call my name?


You're a lost cause.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> You're a lost cause.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Last night my husband and I had burgers and dogs on the grill with my homemade classic macaroni salad on the side.

Tonight we are having cream of chicken over noodles with peas, topped with shredded cheddar cheese and bread crumbs baked with sweet and sour chicken on the side.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it was baked chicken breast mixed in with a Caesar Salad.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight it was baked chicken breast mixed in with a Caesar Salad.


That sounds delicious


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> That sounds delicious


It really was.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours..................

🍕 Pizza
🐔 Wings
🥗 Caesar salad
🍺 Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be baked trout with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheese and rice.


----------



## mohittomar13

Veg Manchurian with Rice and Raita


----------



## cwwozniak

A garden salad followed by Surf & Turf.


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder
Garlic bread
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Cookiegal

I call it stew but I have a few servings of beef, barley soup I had made but I'm not eating much soup in the summer so I'm adding more carrots, turnips and potatoes and thickening it a bit with Bisto instant beef gravy and it makes a really good meal.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti, three cheese spaghetti sauce, italian sausage, parmesan cheese, garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

I roasted a chicken. Not a great idea in this heat, but it was race night and I needed something easy to cook.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> In a couple of hours..................
> 
> 🍕 Pizza
> 🐔 Wings
> 🥗 Caesar salad
> 🍺 Beer


 I also had Pizza for dinner earlier for supper along with tossed salad with bacon bits, croutons and ranch dressing.


----------



## Blu_86

Tilapia with wild rice and fresh broccoli.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we ended up just ordering subs from a local sub shop. Really good Philly cheese steak sub!


----------



## mohittomar13

Plain rice, lentils, 2 chapati and 1 green chilli (I added one more, later)


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meat loaf with cream corn and rice.


----------



## RT

Appetite's been off lately, so I cleaned out the fridge, big time.
I hate wasting food, but a 10 day old pizza...nah.
Left wondering what's for dinner...

Huzzah! 
Alliteration ensues! 

The Boy smoked on his pit a large bone-in pork butt (shoulder) overnight and brought me a present of the particularly perfectly cooked hand pulled pork that was the perfect portion for my plate.
Perhaps it was providence that provided that particular package, but I profess this product gave me pride in the way it was prepared, and no problem with pleasing my palate.
Perhaps his procedure was primarily programmed by this parent, but he's persisted (with his own particular preferences) to persuade me that he can proceed without penalty.

I shouldn't start on the Boy's basic beliefs in BBQ and basting sauces...
best leave that for his B-day


----------



## lunarlander

omelet with corned beef, and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥪 Cucumber sandwich salt and pepper to taste
🥗 Salad with three cheese ranch dressing
🍼 Bottle of water with a 🍺 beer chaser


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Last night we ended up just ordering subs from a local sub shop. Really good Philly cheese steak sub!


That sounds really good. My husband and I love it so much it's our favorite! 

We had chicken nuggets with sweet and sour sauce and beer battered fries tonight.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Appetite's been off lately, so I cleaned out the fridge, big time.
> I hate wasting food, but a 10 day old pizza...nah.
> Left wondering what's for dinner...
> 
> Huzzah!
> Alliteration ensues!
> 
> The Boy smoked on his pit a large bone-in pork butt (shoulder) overnight and brought me a present of the particularly perfectly cooked hand pulled pork that was the perfect portion for my plate.
> Perhaps it was providence that provided that particular package, but I profess this product gave me pride in the way it was prepared, and no problem with pleasing my palate.
> Perhaps his procedure was primarily programmed by this parent, but he's persisted (with his own particular preferences) to persuade me that he can proceed without penalty.
> 
> I shouldn't start on the Boy's basic beliefs in BBQ and basting sauces...
> best leave that for his B-day


Ugg! RT! You wasted food? I hate it when people waste food. lol


----------



## Gr3iz

I made what we call California Roast, basically a pot roast in cream of mushroom soup, slow cooked for several hours. Made egg noodles to go with it, along with the very small, young peas (generic LeSueur). That's about the only green thing I like.


----------



## RT

Professionalgirl said:


> Ugg! RT! You wasted food? I hate it when people waste food. lol


 Me too Tina, but - _>phew!__<_ For a minnit there I thought you were going to say you hated my alliteration in that post 

I have one of those food saver vacuum sealer devices, which is absolutely great for the freezer, but it doesn't work on everything.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> the very small, young peas (generic LeSueur). That's about the only green thing I like.


 "Petite" peas I say, _n'est pas?_ Frozen superior to canned, IF you can't get fresh ones in the pod - very short season here.
And I'm glad to hear you admit liking something green Mark 
Other than trees or maybe pickles, and what ever you wear on St Patrick's Day


----------



## RT

ThomasLowery said:


> Nothing special chicken curry with sauce. It's really an interesting dinner for me.


Hello Thomas!
To sort of flip what you said, I think anything interesting to eat is special 
Curry is a bit of mystery to me, there are so many variations...
which is


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> young peas (generic LeSueur)


Funny story. They changed the labelling in Canada a long time ago to "Le Sieur" because in French "sueur" means sweat so basically you're eating sweaty peas in the States.


----------



## RT

Frozen peas do "sweat" as they are thawed, but so does all frozen things.
And "sweat" is a culinary technique for low heat in the skillet for many vegetables. 
It brings out the natural sugars, evaporates excess moisture, and concentrates that flavour. 

Karen, if I may correct your spelling, in the States, we're eating "sweety" peas, regardless of the label, please don't take away the one green thing Mark likes


----------



## Cookiegal

Yabbut they shouldn't be sweating in the can. 

Mark will get over it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now I'm having second thoughts ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Now with a nod towards England, "mushy peas" are a different thing, and are not petite, but mature marrowfat peas. Nor are they as mushy as one might assume by the name.
Unexpected delicious they are, ask Dotty or any trusted advisor/mod here from across the pond,,,
Arrgh, it's in vain. You guys won't try them.

Clearly you have never been to Tortuga.
Uh, me neither, but that's nowhere near England.
🤷


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Now with a nod towards England, "mushy peas" are a different thing, and are not petite, but mature marrowfat peas. Nor are they as mushy as one might assume by the name.
> Unexpected delicious they are, ask Dotty or any trusted advisor/mod here from across the pond,,,
> Arrgh, it's in vain. You guys won't try them.
> 
> Clearly you have never been to Tortuga.
> Uh, me neither, but that's nowhere near England.


I'm not an advisor nor am I a mod as you all know. nor am I from across the pond but I am often referred to as being from the other side of the tracks and can attest to "mushy peas" being delicious


----------



## mohittomar13

*bitter gourd *with *chapatis *and *raita *_( raita is spiced buttermilk that contains, Roasted Cumin seeds, Red Chilli Powder, Black Salt, Black Pepper Powder, crushed Cucumber, Onion and Green chillies and a pinch of Clove powder)._


----------



## Cookiegal

A store-bought chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

A few varieties of sausages with mac n' cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥔 Fried potatoes
🐷 Pork chops
🥗 Salad
🍉 Watermelon for dessert


----------



## lunarlander

MacDonalds Caesar chicken salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti using cream of mushroom soup as the sauce
Garlic bread


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Spaghetti using cream of mushroom soup as the sauce
> Garlic bread


I bet that was actually better than it sounds 

Prime rib of hummingbird
Tempura fried gnat's eyelashes
one single English pea, quartered

Which is my way of saying I'm fasting for a blood test tomorrow (not COVID related, btw),
My real dinner is water flavoured with black coffee.
They say that's ok.

So whatever you guys are having tonight, enjoy it!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cornish hen, rice, cauliflower


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Hello Thomas!
> To sort of flip what you said, I think anything interesting to eat is special
> Curry is a bit of mystery to me, there are so many variations...
> which is


 McDonalds Big Mac for the hubby and Cheeseburger and fries for me. I haven't been to the drive through for years.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheese on top and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad - 🍅🥬🥒
🍉 Watermelon


----------



## mohittomar13

Chikpeas with poori and raita + green chilli pickle, commonly called *Choley Poori*


----------



## Cookiegal

Veal Parmigiana with carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese and bacon burger
Potato salad
Small garden salad


----------



## RT

Real plain, but tasty, stuff from my sis-in-law's garden:







yellow squash fried with a seasoned cornmeal dusting,
🍅sliced fresh tomato w/dollop of mayo
🥒sliced cuke

From the farm stand:
🌽 sweet corn
🍉 watermelon


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried egg, toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Shreddies - with Dark Chocolate Silk Almond
Salad


----------



## Johnny b

Fresh zucchini out of my garden :up:

Cut, boiled for 14 minutes, add a small sprinkling of black pepper and mild cheddar cheese.
A real delight.
And of course my small red beans


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Shreddies - with Dark Chocolate Silk Almond
> Salad


 I find cereal and salad to be odd combo, but any time dark chocolate and almond come together 
Suggest not using chocolate milk on something like Cocoa Puffs, lest ye suffer an overload


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *Suggest not using chocolate milk on something like Cocoa Puffs, lest ye suffer an overload*


😲 


RT said:


> I find *cereal and salad to be odd combo*, but any time dark chocolate and almond come together


😲 stuff like that is normal for me 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

It would be weird though if the cereal and the salad were in the same bowl.


----------



## RT

Lookin' over what I got in the fridge, freezer and pantry this eve,
decided on a taco type thing.
With only two crunchy shells left, thawed a portion of ground chuck, using the last of the toppings of cheese, a bit of already sliced tomato, and my last bit of usable lettuce.
And it's the end of the taco sauce too.

Time to mask up, get to the store soon


----------



## 2twenty2

Pot roast
Gravy
Mashed potatoes
Carrots
Ice cold water


----------



## mohittomar13

Masala Idli


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon drizzed with maple syrup, carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable lasagna
Garlic toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today....................

Spaghetti, meatballs, Italian sausage, garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, beets and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Johnny b

Another fresh zucchini from my garden and the usual


----------



## RT

Looks to be like one of those frozen things, that fall from the freezer directly into the microwave...
in this case thing what fell out (literally  ) is Boston Market Salisbury Steaks with a side of... uh, a fancy name for spiral mac 'n' cheese.

Not ashamed of it, I'm tired, feet hurt, have an ear ache, blah blah, gloomy gus type day.
And I don't want to dirty dishes, esp not clean up (meaning I'll prolly use the dreaded spork too!)
Well, that's why they make that stuff, idn't it? 

Or I might just have an Ensure, that way I don't even have to chew


----------



## 2twenty2

Greek pasta salad
Pub style chicken fingers


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with carrots, turnips and beef flavoured rice.


----------



## RT

A good French Dip sandwich from a local pub,
but home fried potato rounds from the baked 'tater I made the other day.

And my easy peasy home made peach cobbler, using fresh farm stand peaches.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops done in cream of mushroom soup
Fried potatoes
Corn


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meat loaf that I reheated in the oven with cheddar cheese on top served with corn and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Shepherd's pie


----------



## RT

It's it funny and frustrating how a "toaster oven" can't make a decent piece of toast!
And a dedicated toaster appliance gives huge varying results without changing the settings?

Anyway, with a two slice toaster, required three slices of nicely done toast only to be covered in what 
can be called S.O.S.
Something on a Shingle, as known by WW2 soldiers _(wink, censored)_


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> t's it funny and frustrating how a "toaster oven" can't make a decent piece of toast!
> And a dedicated toaster appliance gives huge varying results without changing the settings?


My toaster oven HamiltonBeach #31193C can make good toast. I just kept adjusting it till I got the results I wanted. My settings for 4 slices - set to one slice + max color = perfect toast 



RT said:


> Something on a Shingle, as known by WW2 soldiers _(wink, censored)_


😲


----------



## 2twenty2

Salad
Tomato soup and crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

A Dr. Oetker spinach pizza.


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> Pork chops done in cream of mushroom soup


That's what I'm making tonight, knuck! I brown them first in a frying pan, then bake low and slow. Nice & tender! Prolly gonna hafta cut it shorter than I'd like tonight because I got a later start than I wanted to. I'm gonna try to stretch it out to 3 hours, unless the troops start grumbling ... Maybe some rice with them.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> That's what I'm making tonight, knuck! I brown them first in a frying pan, then bake low and slow. Nice & tender! Prolly gonna hafta cut it shorter than I'd like tonight because I got a later start than I wanted to. I'm gonna try to stretch it out to 3 hours, unless the troops start grumbling ... Maybe some rice with them.


😋


----------



## Gr3iz

It was good! My youngest grandson went back for seconds on everything! All food gone! No leftovers. ;-)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> My toaster oven HamiltonBeach #31193C can make good toast. I just kept adjusting it till I got the results I wanted. My settings for 4 slices - set to one slice + max color = perfect toast


That's also your Air Fryer appliance right? I mean it's sort of an all in one multi-function thing?

Mine is no-name cheapo gift thing, brand unknown, has a small stylized "D" on the bottom right for a logo, a long model # on the back tag... don't think it's Delonghi, but doesn't matter.
The door spring is broken, it's real handy though for reheating things gently.
It can broil blacken and scorch things too, if desired 

Missed the boat this past Christmas when Bed Bath&Beyond had a Black and Decker analog one for half price, limited time. Then it was only $20, but even at $40+ and change now still looking at it. Been well reviewed.
Ideally, from my research, even the smallest Breville seems to be the one to own, but the line starts at $150 when you can find a deal. Very highly rated and well reviewed though.

A toaster, as such, have the cute hot rod red Oster, which is set for perfect Pop Tarts, but toast, Eggos, etc, is a crap shoot, every time


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> That's also your Air Fryer appliance right?


No. That is different from the Air Fryer.



RT said:


> I mean it's sort of an all in one multi-function thing?


Toaster oven. Toast, Pizza, Fries, Rotisserie chicken etc.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> That's what I'm making tonight, knuck! I brown them first in a frying pan, then bake low and slow. Nice & tender! Prolly gonna hafta cut it shorter than I'd like tonight because I got a later start than I wanted to. I'm gonna try to stretch it out to 3 hours, unless the troops start grumbling ... Maybe some rice with them.


How do you do yours Mark? I brown my as well but then do them at 350F for 30 or 40 minutes depending on how thick they are. But I like the concept of low and slow for perhaps more tenderness.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> No. That is different from the Air Fryer.


I see, he said...
When I looked up the HB and model number as you posted, coped and pasted that into Google
with these search results ....

Hey wait a minint, this the third time this morning the TSG toolbar has been greyed out for me, in Pms or posts.
Can't access the link format buttons nor even the smiley guys.
Also noticed a lag, short freeze of the cursor (in my case the curser) : wink :
The only clickable thing there is toggling BB code...so did I do that by accident at some point this morning?

AH! YES!
yes apparently I did, but after a toggle looks like all's well for now, too bad as I really wanted to start a new thread on TSG, but the problem was solved too quickly for that! 
I also corrected the link posted above, so there!

But at the time I typed "😉" as colon wink colon and it remains so a text wink, did not turn into a smiley guy, so that's the extent of my knowledge of BB code for this day 
But I now see what I did wrong there too, and now there's all these other smiley guys swirling around. 🤷


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours..........................

Spaghetti
Classico four cheese spaghetti sauce x2
1 can Italian spiced tomatoes
1 can Italian spiced tomato paste
1 can sliced mushrooms
Chicken thighs cooked in the spaghetti sauce
Caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> How do you do yours Mark? I brown my as well but then do them at 350F for 30 or 40 minutes depending on how thick they are. But I like the concept of low and slow for perhaps more tenderness.


I flavor some flour with my preferred spices and dip the chops in the flour, then fry in a thin layer of oil (I prefer canola). Meanwhile, I've got a couple of cans of cream of mushroom in a glass baking dish, with a couple cans of water, some spices and a packet of pork gravy mix, just for good measure, warming up (so that it mixes up well) on the stove. I'm usually cooking for 5 or 6, so I make at least 8 chops, typically only about .5" thick. As the first batch finishes browning, I throw them in the soup/gravy and start the rest browning. Once all done, I cover tightly with foil and bake at about 275. I prefer letting them cook for at least 3 hours, 4 won't hurt. You really don't even need a knife to eat them. My grandkids love them as much as I do! I imagine you could throw some sliced onions in with them, but my oldest grandson doesn't like onions ...

Yesterday I made a meatloaf for dinner (and the leftovers make for excellent sandwiches!).
Tonight I baked chicken leg quarters and smeared some BBQ sauce on them during the final :20. Tasty!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. I'm going to try that method.


----------



## Gr3iz

Any time! They make for good leftovers, too! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded parmesan chicken thigh with carrots, turnips, Brussels Sprouts and Uncle Ben's Country Chicken Rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak sandwich
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

I made what we call California Roast, essentially pot roast, with red potatoes. Since I'm usually feeding up to 7 people, I add some stew beef to supplement the roast. Tonight I used a sirloin roast for te first time. I think it tasted better than the usual chuck roast I use.


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatloaf
Fried potatoes
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Just threw some burgers and sausages on the grill. The little ones had mac 'n cheese with their cheese brats.


----------



## mohittomar13

After many many days, finally, _ *white sauce pasta 🤗*_


----------



## 2twenty2

Planning ahead....................................for later today

Same thing I had Friday -
Meatloaf
Fried potatoes
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fried sole with peas and boiled potatoes.


----------



## DakBai

BBQ Chicken is the plan.


----------



## Gr3iz

Had leftovers last night. Had enough roast left from a few days back to feed everyone who was here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with carrots, turnips, stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with a Knorr-like noodle/pasta side.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Knorr-like


Is this a homemade version?


----------



## Gr3iz

No, actually it's a store brand ...


----------



## Cookiegal

They are good though aren't they? I don't like them all (I only get the Knorr ones) but there are a few that I buy all the time.


----------



## Johnny b

What ever dinner is tonight ( LOL ) it will involve another fresh zucchini out of my garden


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> They are good though aren't they? I don't like them all (I only get the Knorr ones


Actually, I just looked at my supply. They were, in fact, Knorr's. I've gotten both brands. I like some of them, too. Others I make for my grandkids, the ones with broccoli ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be Kraft Dinner with a hamburger patty.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................Too hot today for hot food, so

Toasted tomato sandwich, bacon, lettuce, mayonnaise, salt and pepper to taste
Cucumber sandwich, salt and pepper to taste
Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 air fried chicken thighs
Rice
Broccoli


----------



## Cookiegal

I ended up having a fried egg, toast and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully you are feeling better, Cookie!

I just threw some burgers out on the grill. 
Of course, making them is the pain in the butt part! The old lady doesn't like spices, but she does like onions. Eldest grandson likes spices, but not onions. Wife's cousin and I like lots of onions and spices. So, I dice up a bunch of onion and put some in a bowl, mix some meat with them and press out one patty. Then, add the rest of the meat, Worcestershire sauce, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, paprika and whatever else I feel like and mash it all up and press out two more patties. Then I dump the rest of the onion (tonight I sauteed them, just for something different) into the meat, knead it some more, and press out however many more burgers I can, usually 4 (out of about 2.5# of 80/20 ground beef). Tasty! ;-)


----------



## lunarlander

Hashbrowns and sausage


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Hopefully you are feeling better, Cookie!


Yes I am Mark, thanks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Very glad to hear that! We missed you yesterday ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Very glad to hear that! We missed you yesterday ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops
Mashed potatoes
Squash
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips drizzled with honey along with Knorr Sidekicks Chicken noodles.


----------



## flavallee

One of my favorites - salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, green beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with boiled onions, celery, carrots, turnips and potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried egg sandwich
Salad
Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I didn't feel like cooking, so we had take-out subs.

Tonight will be pulled BBQ pork, either on buns or with baked beans ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice with Sambhar


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours............................

🥗 Salad - lettuce 🥬, tomatoes 🍅, cucumber 🥒, olives. Kraft three cheese dressing
🍉 Watermelon
🥃 Iced tea


----------



## mohittomar13

Sambhar again but with idlis, fried rice and chapatis. Green chilly is a must. Sister-in-law prepares dinner mostly but sometimes mom, but I like Sister-in-law cooking._ (The perks of living in a big family) _


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Chicken burgers - cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, mayonnaise
Airfried fries
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Gr3iz

Felt lazy, again! All the kids were gone, so we went out to eat at a local buffet. I had prime rib, baked fish, mashed potatoes, chicken, shrimp and mac 'n' cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was pork chop in cream of mushroom soup with peas and mashed potatoes. It was one I had made ahead of time and frozen so I didn't try Mark's method yet but definitely will next time.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be meatloaf with leftover peas, carrots, turnips and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Airfried fries
Airfried chicken wings
Caesar salad
Beer (non-alcohol)


----------



## Gr3iz

If the rain holds off, I'll grill some burgers.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes. I can't wait they smell so good. I made the filling yesterday and did the pastry and cooking part today. I made 9 so I'll be good for a while.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes. I can't wait theysmell so good. I made the filling yesterday and did the pastry and cooking part today. I made 9 so I'll be good for a while.


If you were to send me one of those delicious chicken pot pies you would have a nice even number of 8 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

I could have made 10 but I fill them to almost overflowing so they are well stuffed. It's a lot of work but it's worth it. 

Send me your address and I'll see what I can do to get one to you being a fellow Canadian.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I could have made 10 but I fill them to almost overflowing so they are well stuffed. It's a lot of work but it's worth it.
> 
> Send me your address and I'll see what I can do to get one to you being a fellow Canadian.


Address:
Chicken P. Pie
222IIXXII Ice Rd.
The Great White North, Canada 🇨🇦
😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made my youngest grandson's favorite -- Hamburger Helper, beef Stroganoff variety.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Address:
> Chicken P. Pie
> 222IIXXII Ice Rd.
> The Great White North, Canada


I hired a dog sled team so it's on its way!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Hamburger Helper, beef Stroganoff variety


I like that one too but haven't had it for a while.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I hired a dog sled team so it's on its way!


Alright! 😋

Karen's delicious homemade chicken pot pie 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Karen's delicious homemade chicken pot pie


And it was sooooo delicious.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight is Stouffer's meat lasagna with garlic bread.


----------



## 2twenty2

*News Flash!* Dogsled was dog napped by a ruthless gang of pugs along with that delicious chicken pot pie.









So I had to settle for 2 boiled chicken thighs, fried potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## Cookiegal

My huskies should have been able to make a meal of those pugs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or a mini meal of the chicken pot pie! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> My huskies should have been able to make a meal of those pugs.


There were too many. Besides you can see just how mean and ruthless those pugs are 



Gr3iz said:


> Or a mini meal of the chicken pot pie! ;-)


Pug pot pie 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Pug pot pie


😳 Try saying that fifty times in a row quickly.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight -- Ribs! 
They've been slow cooking for several hours already. A couple more to go ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Malai Chaap with Butter Naan (Vegetarians' chicken)


----------



## Cookiegal

I gave my neighbour one of my chicken pot pies and he thought it was delicious and today he gave me some ribs he made so that's what I'm having tonight with rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Going to make pizza using sliced garlic bread - pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, olives, mushrooms, onion.
Air fried chicken wings, Franks Hot Sauce
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

My neighbour's ribs were delicious too!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> My neighbour's ribs were delicious too!


Made in a smoker? Or the oven? I have to use my oven ...

Tonight I made chicken & noodles by request of my youngest granddaughter. She ate two good sized portions! More than her older brother! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Made in a smoker? Or the oven?


Made in the oven. They were the big ones and not the baby back ribs. There was a lot of meat on each one.


----------



## Gr3iz

My mouth is watering ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Actually I was wrong. I just spoke to him and he boils them on the top of the stove for about 2 hours and then adds the sauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

Really? I've never tried that. I bake mine for about 6 hours, or more, at the lowest setting on my oven, 170, wrapped in foil. I put the dry rub seasonings on prior to cooking, but add the sauce only about 4.5-5 hours into the process.


----------



## Cookiegal

Care to share your recipe? I'd like to make them myself. I have a recipe that I found here:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/have-any-interesting-recipes-to-share.319616/post-4353187

I think I made it once but it doesn't way what temperature.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice
Fish
Corn


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Care to share your recipe? I'd like to make them myself


I use a rub that I buy in the spice aisle. It's kinda coarse, has several spices, many powdered. I also sprinkle a bit more onion and garlic powder, maybe some paprika and pepper, and work it in with my hands.
I lay the ribs in the center of a long piece of foil on a large baking pan (cookie sheet?) and fold the foil over and seal it.
I stick it in the oven at 170 and leave it alone for about 5 hours. I pull it out, open the foil and use a turkey baster to suction off the grease. Then I slather on the BBQ sauce. Of course you use whatever kind you like, or make your own. I just buy it and often mix some Worcestershire sauce with it.
Fold the foil back over it loosely and back in the oven for another hour, or so. I usually bump up the temp to 200, though I don't know if it is necessary ... 
During that last hour you can plan/cook your side(s). The grandkids love mac 'n' cheese with it, I like baked beans. The old lady likes French fries or a baked potato.
Cooking long and slow makes them quite tender. I guess you could cook them even longer. At that temp, and sealed in foil, they should not dry out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight, I just threw some burgers on the grill again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. I got lucky and the ribs were on sale so I bought some today but I'll freeze them as I'm not ready to do them yet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm having spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and meatballs
Spaghetti sauce, mushrooms, garlic
Parmesan cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookie, you'll have to let me know how they turn out!

Tonight I made fried potatoes and onions and grilled some sausages.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Cookie, you'll have to let me know how they turn out!


I definitely will.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just a pudding because I had a big late lunch.


----------



## 2twenty2

Large garden salad
Water
Beer


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out for dinner. Had a sirloin steak!


----------



## 2twenty2

2 chicken burgers
Water


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with carrots, turnips and beef rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with Knorr Broccoli & Cheddar for everyone else. I ate it with leftover fried potatoes & onions.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a few hours.........................

Greek pasta feta salad
Gourmet pickled onions
Stuffed colossal olives
Extra lean kielbasa


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm roasting a chicken. Haven't decided on the side, yet.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Chicken thighs, bbq sauce
Rice
Yellow beans


----------



## Cookiegal

chicken breast cubes mixed in with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## mohittomar13

Mixed veg with Chinese style fried rice


----------



## lunarlander

Teriyaki pork with onions.


----------



## Cookiegal

lunarlander said:


> Teriyaki port with onions.


So just wine and onions lunarlander?  😳


----------



## lunarlander

Pork not port


----------



## Cookiegal

lunarlander said:


> Pork not port


I knew that...just teasing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled port -- I mean pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Garlic bread pizza
Beer
Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Since I wanted to watch my race, and it coincided with dinner time, I just ordered subs for us and had the old lady run out to pick them up ... Philly cheese steak! Yum!


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

no yolk egg noodles
cream of chicken soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillet with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ chicken drumsticks with Knorr's Spanish rice. Never had that stuff before. Probably never will again ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges
Cucumber wedges


----------



## Cookiegal

Since I had a big late lunch it will probably be just a pudding later on.


----------



## lunarlander

macaroni and cheese with luncheon meat cubes


----------



## Professionalgirl

Roast beef chunks with gravy and mushrooms over buttered noodles with a side of mixed veggies and fruit cocktail.









The image above was retrieved from Google image search & YouTube and created by (The Wolf Pit, 2014)





My personal dish resembles the one in the photo and it turned out delicious.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today my husband and I are having leftover savory chunks of beef with mushrooms and gravy over bread. We are having mashed potatoes with brown gravy on the side and green bean casserole as our veggie, plus apple crisp for the desert.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with Knorr Harvest Chicken Rice & Vermicelli with a Caesar's Salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and Italian sausage
Garlic bread
Small salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today I am just having one of my saved emergency dinners because I was too busy to cook today. It's one of those rare, occasional too busy to cook days. My husband is having Stouffer's Meatloaf and Mashed Potatoes and I am having Hungry Man BBQ boneless spare ribs with mashed potatoes, mixed veggies and a browny for desert.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-N-Chips
Coleslaw
Mushy peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Missed a couple of days ... Last night I made a meatloaf and the night before was a California roast (basically a pot roast).

Still not sure what tonight will bring ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

I had Pork chops, mashed potatoes and gravy and cream style corn plus peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just ended up throwing some burgers out on the grill and some fries in the air fryer.


----------



## Couriant

Chow Mein Thai Style Noodles with Beef! yum!! with Thai Iced Tea too haha


----------



## mohittomar13

Masala Dosa with my favourite Coconut Chutney


----------



## 2twenty2

🐓Roasted chicken
🍚Rice made in chicken broth and diced onions
🥦Broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## Professionalgirl

Tonight my husband and I are having Lasagna, large curd cottage cheese, salad with cherry tomatoes, bacon bits and croutons with ranch dressing and Texas Toast.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a pork sirloin roast, Italian flavored, with boiled potatoes.


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> Coconut Chutney


That is something I've never had but would love to try! 

A few hours ago had some spicy tuna California roll, which was great because haven't had that sort of thing in a while.
And the wasabi definitely cleared the sinuses for a minute (or at least made me aware of them)


----------



## mohittomar13

RT said:


> That is something I've never had but would love to try!


I love it but not everyone at my place likes it. Actually, Dosa is a South Indian dish and in South the food is cooked in Coconut Oil as it's in abundance there. In northern part of India, we make chutney out of Green or Red Chillies. Coconut provides a different flavour and that is what I like about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Night before last I made boneless pork chops in gravy.

Last night we went out to Cracker Barrel.

Tonight is likely roast chicken.


----------



## 2twenty2

🥗 Salad
🐓 Leftover kfc


----------



## lunarlander

dumplings


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................from the local pizzeria

Pizza
Steak sub
Chicken wings


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Fried potatoes
Breaded pork chops
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was youngest grandson's request - Hamburger Helper - Beef Stroganoff flavor.

Tonight, I think I'll make ham.


----------



## dotty999

Today I'll be enjoying chip shop fish and mushy peas


----------



## mohittomar13

Beans with rice (kidney beans)


----------



## Cookiegal

Egg rolls with plum sauce and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Boiled chicken thighs
Airfried fries
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

I made pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Uncle Ben's Mexican rice mixed with Uncle Ben's Mexican beans
Boiled chicken thighs


----------



## dotty999

Baked potato topped with tuna and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover ham, cubed small, and mixed into mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Cornish hen on the toaster oven rotisserie
Airfried fries
Cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

Again, just some burgers. 

I've gotten used to cooking for a bunch. When it's just me and the old lady, I stumble ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops
Fried potatoes
Cauliflower
Beer


----------



## RT

Thanks to the Boy who smoked a big pork butt (I taught him well, and he did well this time 

Pulled pork sandwich, with a South Carolina style BBQ sauce (_i.e._ mustard based, it's good!)
my choice of hot or cole slaw
potato chips
bread 'n' butter pickles

Slowly sipped bourbon, in honor of my good friend, who passed too soon, just recently.
Now that i say that, not sure i can eat...


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and Italian sausage
Garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with carrots, peas, stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover roast beef with roasted potatoes from last night ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish-N-Chips
Coleslaw
Tartar Sauce
Mushy peas


----------



## RT

One bite of a Krystal Chili Cheese Pup made me feel like I snorted a full Tablespoon of salt 

The burgers were OK, tasty for the moment, but I knew what I was gonna have to deal with later


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Fish-N-Chips
> Coleslaw
> Tartar Sauce
> Mushy peas


Dude, that begs for beer, guess you forgot that part


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's Meat Lasagna with Texas garlic toast


----------



## Gr3iz

I picked up some T-bones on sale ($3.99/lb.!), so that's what I'll throw out on the grill this evening ...


----------



## dotty999

We are having fish and chips with mushy peas from the local chip shop


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Dude, that begs for beer, guess you forgot that part


 Shiver me timbers! I plumb forgot 🍺🍺🍺 😁

Later today...............................

Pizza and wings and I won't forgot the 🍺🍺🍺 😁

(I'd have some rum beings its Pierate Day 🏴‍☠️ but I don't have any, I think some scallywag drunk it)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> (I'd have some rum beings its Pierate Day 🏴‍☠️ but I don't have any, I think some scallywag drunk it)


'Twas nay me, matie...which leaves the eternal query "But.... Why is the rum gone?"


----------



## Gr3iz

Too busy watching my race. Called in a sub order (Philly cheesesteak) and had the old lady pick it up ... ;-)


----------



## mohittomar13

*Khasta Kachori* prepared by sister-in-law. It is awesome.


----------



## Gr3iz

As it was just me eating, I just threw a couple of burgers out on the grill. Topped with onion, tomato and cheddar cheese. Tasty!


----------



## lunarlander

Instant noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder
Crackers
Small salad
Water


----------



## dotty999

cheesy pasta bake


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made baked chicken breasts with Knorr chicken flavored rice/pasta.

Tonight I made meatloaf with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham
Whipped potatoes
Gravy
Green beans


----------



## dotty999

baked potato topped with tuna and sweetcorn


----------



## Gr3iz

I made my California roast this evening, with boiled red potatoes and very small, early green peas.


----------



## dotty999

Fish and chips takeaway


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish burger
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner last night. I had lemon pepper trout.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

1/4 Chicken (2 pieces)
Mixture of Brown and White rice cooked in chicken broth
Peas and carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti and meatballs and Italian sausage with Texas garlic toast.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Soft Tacos with ground sirloin, taco seasoning, topped with taco sauce, lettuce, tomato, onion, Kraft sharp shredded cheddar cheese and sour cream.


----------



## Professionalgirl

lunarlander said:


> dumplings


My mom used to make homemade dumplings on occasion for special occasions like Thanksgiving. She would use a rolling pin to flatten the dough and cut into noodles and place into a boiling pot of turkey broth with chicken flavored bouillon cubes and add chunks of freshly roasted turkey.

I still follow my mom's tradition. It's one of my favorites. 🥰


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over chicken
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## lunarlander

Pizza ! with feta cheese, mushrooms, red onions, and anchovies.


----------



## lunarlander

Professionalgirl said:


> I still follow my mom's tradition. It's one of my favorites


My mom was an executive, she still cooks, but relies on our maid to do the preparation and marinating. So much of the stuff I liked and still remember are not her "cooking". I envy those that have passed on traditions.


----------



## Professionalgirl

lunarlander said:


> Pizza ! with feta cheese, mushrooms, red onions, and anchovies.


EEk, Lunarlander! Please be mindful of the mushrooms. My husband told me that mushrooms have been recalled for Salmonella! Please see the fda.gov link below.

https://www.fda.gov/food/outbreaks-...ood-ear-mushrooms-dried-fungus-september-2020


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am making homemade cheeseburgers with sweet vidalia onions, catsup, mustard, lettuce, tomato and Vlasic Dill slices with a side deep fried of shoestring fries, peas and cinnamon applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Garlic bread slices topped with pizza sauce, cheese, pepperoni, sliced mushrooms, olives, bacon
Caesar salad
Beer


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Garlic bread slices topped with pizza sauce, cheese, pepperoni, sliced mushrooms, olives, bacon
> Caesar salad
> Beer


Hi 2twenty2, That meal your planning for dinner sounds delicious. However, please be aware that the mushrooms are being recalled in specific areas.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi 2twenty2, That meal your planning for dinner sounds delicious. However, please be aware that the mushrooms are being recalled in specific areas.


Not here in Canada


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover spaghetti, meatballs and sausage.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Rigatoni
Spaghetti sauce
Italian sausage
Parmesan cheese
Caesar salad
Garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast. Still thinking about tonight's meal ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Tonight, My husband and I are having fried chicken and mashed potatoes with cream style corn on the side and leftover cinnamon applesauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

I went with chicken and noodles. The grandkids love the leftovers and can have it for lunch in "school" tomorrow.


----------



## mohittomar13

Malai Kofta and Butter Naan.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour.................

Angus beef rib roast
Mashed potatoes
Baby carrots
Gravy
Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Got involved in getting ready to decorate the living room for Halloween/fall/Thanksgiving, so lost track of time.

I just threw some burgers out on the grill. Topped with 'mater, onion, cheese and catsup. Very tasty!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded pork chops in onion soup with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper (Beef Stroganoff flavor) with a sliced tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Monday night I had (hopefully the last of the) leftover spaghetti, meatballs and Italian sausage.
Last night I made BBQ country style boneless country ribs, slow cooked in the oven.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mexican style rice
Chicken wings
Cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

I sauteed some green peppers and onions, then sliced some sausages I had just grilled outside and threw them in the mixture. All that over some boiled potatoes. And a sliced tomato on the side ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Homemade chicken soup
Crackers
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Eldest grandson took us out to dinner for his grandmother's birthday (which is actually Monday, but today was his payday and he'll be working Monday.)

So, I had a salad and then (6 oz. sirloin) steak and ribs combo, with fries.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Chicken wings with Sweet and sour sauce and sweet peppers cut into quarters stuffed with cream cheese and Italian style Panko Bread crumbs. Yum


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Meatloaf
Mashed potatoes
Swiss chard


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a roast chicken with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta side.

Tonight we had leftovers from some of last week's meals ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Mixed Veg with Rice


----------



## Blu_86

Shrimp Lo' Mein


----------



## 2twenty2

Cornish Hen
Chicken flavored Rice
*Green* and *yellow* beans


----------



## Gr3iz

It's the old lady's birthday. I grilled some T-bones. Tasty!! She had mashed potatoes and I had baked ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti, meatballs and Italian sausage
Spaghetti sauce, mushrooms
Parmesan cheese
Caesar salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Finished off the spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

T-bone steak done on the George Foreman "Lean Mean Grilling Machine" 😀
Fried onions, mushrooms and *red*/*yellow*/*green* peppers to top off t-bone
Airfried fries


----------



## Professionalgirl

Tonight's a special night for my husband and I. We are attending an online Homecoming Dance that is sponsored by the University I attended, so we will order a pizza tonight for dinner and my husband and I will have a beer, and dance the night away in the safety of our own living room.We are playing our own music tonight. We both enjoy our made up dances.🍕 🤩

Our dinner tonight is part of the celebration.

My brother in law is an ex marine and my mom's companion served on foot as a marine in the Vietnam War. My mom's companion is a survivor and our hero! That's the reason for our celebration. 🥰

We don't normally stay home but because of the pandemic we feel it's a safer alternative rather then getting exposed to the virus. I haven't been out for enjoyment since the pandemic began.

My husband likes bacon and sausage on his pizza and I like mushrooms, bell pepper and onions on mine. We will have a tossed salad topped with bacon bits and croutons with ranch dressing to compliment our pizza. My husband enjoys dipping the crust into ranch dressing.


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Later today..............................
> 
> T-bone steak done on the George Foreman "Lean Mean Grilling Machine" 😀
> Fried onions, mushrooms and *red*/*yellow*/*green* peppers to top off t-bone
> Airfried fries


That sounds delicious 2Twenty2.😋
Did you just purchase a new grill? I used to have two George Foreman's but my husband and I sold them because we hardly had time to use them. We were always busy working.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> That sounds delicious 2Twenty2.😋
> *Did you just purchase a new grill?* I used to have two George Foreman's but my husband and I sold them because we hardly had time to use them. We were always busy working.


No, I've had the grill for a while now. I don't use it too often. I use to have the smaller version but found it to be too small for grilling.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍕 Garlic bread pizza > 8 garlic bread slices, pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, olives, mushrooms, onions. Bake in preheated oven at 350* for about 15mins.
Caesar salad I decided to have eggplant instead
🍺 Beer


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice and lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

Made a nice rare roast beef with mac 'n cheese (the side by request of oldest grandson).


----------



## cornemuse

Pork ribs with home-made rub, completey wrapped in foil, in the oven as we speak, in 2 hours, uncover & broil for 15 min, then my home-made bbq, oh lordey!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, beef broth, mushroom broth, carrots, onions, celery, peas, potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast w/mashed potatoes and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger - extra lean ground beef, flavoring salt, garlic salt, cheese, tomato, onion, pickle, lettuce, mustard
Caesar salad
2 Budweiser zero


----------



## Gr3iz

California (pot) roast cooking, potatoes and early, young, sweet peas to come in a few hours ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza - cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms, olives
Wings - medium hot (Franks hot sauce)
Steak sub - onions, mushrooms. cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Piggin' out tonight, eh knuck? ;-)

I'm makin' ribs!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Piggin' out tonight, eh knuck? ;-)


He's probably in a coma this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Piggin' out tonight, eh knuck? ;-)


🐖 👍



Cookiegal said:


> He's probably in a coma this morning.


🥴 👍


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken broth
Crackers
Grilled cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was roast chicken with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight was leftovers. I had ribs and baked beans, the old lady had a sandwich from last night's chicken.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Cabbage rolls
Garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I had a couple of burgers and tater tots ...

Tonight I heated up some pulled chicken (in BBQ sauce) and put it on top of mac 'n cheese and baked beans and sliced a tomato. Quick and easy! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Homemade pizza - pizza dough, olive oil, sauce, cheese, mushrooms, olives, onions, red peppers, yellow peppers, green peppers, bacon bits.
Chicken wings


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers ...


----------



## RT

Lately been getting many calories without nutrition, 
amazed my self by whipping up sauteed onion with diced ham in an egg scramble.
Without having coffee first.

Perhaps should go in the Breakfast thread, but it's all dinner to me


----------



## Gr3iz

More leftovers, since I was eating alone ... Polished off the lasagna and the roast beef tonight.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pork chops cooked in cream of mushroom soup
Rice
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Sirloin steak, bacon smashed potatoes and a side salad at O'Charley's.


----------



## mohittomar13

Aalu Parantha with Chilly Sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Ribs
Rice
Peas


----------



## mohittomar13

Kadhi pakora with rice.
Pakora and red chillies deep fried in mustard oil.


----------



## User55555555587

Roast beef with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub from a local sub shop.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am avoiding steak momentarily and having fried Pork Chops with onions, bell peppers and seasoning, with a side of mashed potatoes and pork gravy, with green bean casserole, and cinnamon applesauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken soup
Crackers


----------



## User55555555587

2twenty2 said:


> Homemade chicken soup
> Crackers


That sound delicious


----------



## 2twenty2

User55555555587 said:


> That sound delicious


😋


----------



## Gr3iz

I had sausage on the grill and baked beans with a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Butternut squash and red pepper soup
Caesar salad
Garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes and Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta mix.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried potatoes and onions
Pork chop
Peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't feel like cooking last night, so we went out to dinner for a late anniversary meal. I had lemon pepper trout and the old lady had breakfast ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm just picking tonight since its the weekend and I am going to have leftover Mac-N-Cheese and maybe some junk food tonight. 

Have a great weekend and be safe.


----------



## 2twenty2

Shepherds pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeseburgers on the grill, with sauteed onion and tomato ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Oh Karen, another coma coming up. 😁

👨‍🍳
Pizza made with sliced garlic bread, pizza sauce , cheese 🧀, pepperoni, bacon bits 🥓, olives, mushrooms 🍄
4 slices 🍕🍕🍕🍕
1 rack of Ribs with smoked bbq sauce. 🐖
1doz. Chicken wings with Frank's hot sauce. 🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓🐓
Caesar salad. 🥗
4 Beer. 🍺🍺🍺🍺

= 📲-911⚕👨‍⚕️👩‍⚕️💊🛌


----------



## Cookiegal

How can anyone eat all of that? 🤷‍♀️

I'll get my defibrillator ready.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast beef with boiled potatoes.


----------



## mohittomar13

Bharma Baingun (Stuffed Eggplant) with Chapatis


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover roast beast with mac 'n cheese ... And a 'mater ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Blue cheese dressing
Caesar salad
Beer ?


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ha! I made baked chicken breast, too! With mashed potatoes and Knorr's chicken flavored rice & pasta blend.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> With mashed potatoes and Knorr's chicken flavored rice & pasta blend.


So bascially chicken and two sides of starch! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Yup! ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Shepherds pie


HI 2Twenty2, I haven't had Shepards pie in years. My mom used to make it with Cheddar Cheese, Hamburg and Peas. It tasted so good. 😋


----------



## Professionalgirl

I made homemade crispy deep fried chicken sandwiches with lettuce and tomato topped with Hellman's Mayo, French Dressing and a small hint of mustard to taste. My husband loved it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken w/mashed potatoes and a tomato ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Roast chicken w/mashed potatoes and a tomato ...


Hi Mark, I had a similar dinner last night. I made crispy deep fried chicken fillets with a side of mashed potatoes and chicken gravy plus cream style corn and cinnamon Applesauce. My husband loved the chicken so much he was about to lick the pan clean.


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheese steak sub from a local sub shop. Excellent!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillet with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers. Finished off the chicken from the other night with baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chili
Garlic toast
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf's in the oven. Not sure yet what's with it. Perhaps red potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

Chicken wing in teriyaki sause, onions, frozen mixed veggies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Turkey! Just because ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon drizzled with maple syrup, carrots, turnips and boiled potatoes.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

We had new tiles kitchen and mum wanted less mess in kitchen so we had hawillian and bbq chicken pizza with chips. Takeout from local pub.


----------



## RT

Only a few of my extended fam are doing traditional Thanksgiving turkey and stuff, but no big gatherings.
Just glad to hear they're playing it safe this year.

Leftover grilled steak here, with a small salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

Baby red potatoes
Pot roast
Squash


----------



## Cookiegal

An egg, toast and fried potatoes so breakfast for supper.


----------



## bartino11

Leftovers - some fried meat with potatoes.


----------



## mohittomar13

Pasta


----------



## mohittomar13

Fried rice


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried potatoes
Chicken strips
Cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I sliced and cubed some ham and put it in mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak with carrots, turnips, fried pineapple and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers. I had turkey. The old lady had pork chops.


----------



## bartino11

Leftover pizza


----------



## ohhiitslevi

I hope it's gonna be sushi


----------



## cornemuse

pulled chicken (in my dutch oven)
coleslaw

"Cole's Law = thinly sliced cabbage!"


----------



## Gr3iz

California roast with potatoes and peas.


----------



## lunarlander

Chunky soup


----------



## RT

Dunno why I put this off so long... so easy to prepare...
These jewels have been waiting, vac-packed, in the freezer for last night, I assure you.

Pan seared sea scallops, seasoned with just salt & pepper - hot steel pan, wee bit of oil and some butter. Seared beautifully. And not overcooked (thankfully!)
With a garnish of simple salad greens, and some dirty rice, and the browned butter sauce drizzled over, lemon wedge crowned it.
A teeny bottle of Prosecco with it, and it seemed to be the most elegant, rich and tasty thing I've had in a while.

I'm not worthy


----------



## Gr3iz

I was feeling lazy. We had subs, again. Good Philly cheesesteak!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Breaded Parmesan Pork Chops, Cream Style corn, Mashed Potatoes with Pork gravy, Cinnamon Applesauce and peanut butter fudge for desert. My favorite dessert!


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Bone steak, extremely rare! With fries ...


----------



## mohittomar13

amritsari naan with aalu gobhi


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Pork chops done in cream of mushroom soup.
Rice topped with the mushroom soup that the pork chops were cooked in.
Spinach.


----------



## Shellae

mohittomar13 said:


> amritsari naan with aalu gobhi


Googled these and variations of the bread...YUM!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with carrots, turnips and potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

Sirloin steak with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Frozen store-bought ribs, mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Beef Steak Stir fry over white rice, Broccoli with cheese, and peaches.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers and fries with a small tomato.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

fried chicken with potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

We had T-bone steaks again. With mac 'n cheese and a small tomato.

From the odd, but true department: When I bought some T-bone steaks last week, my grandson, unbeknownst to me, was at another store, also buying T-bone steaks. So, we ate his tonight ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder
Garlic bread
Salad


----------



## RT

Chicken casserole type thing=
basically a chick-pot pie filling w't carrot and peas, with a Ritz cracker topping, instead of proper top & bottom pie crust.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork, mac 'n cheese and baked beans with a small tomato.


----------



## bartino11

Potato pancakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

🍕 6 slices garlic bread pizza - pizza sauce, mushrooms, olives, bacon, pepperoni, cheese.
🐖 BBQ ribs
🥗 Caesar salad
🍺🍺🍺🍺 Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

KD.


----------



## mohittomar13

Tandoori Soyabean Chaap with Rumali Roti


----------



## 2twenty2

Potato and chive soup
Crackers
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Beef stew.


----------



## bartino11

vegetable soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's my delicious homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight it's my delicious homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


😋


----------



## mohittomar13

Sarson Saag with Makki Roti. One of the best and simplest meal.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Grilled cheese and bacon
Cream of mushroom soup
Airfried fries


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips drizzled with honey along with Knorr Chicken noodles.


----------



## mohittomar13

Bajra (pearl millet) ki Roti with Sarson Saag


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak
Caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was breaded sole with mixed vegetables and fried potatoes.

Tonight will be meat loaf with cream corn and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

🍕Pizza - pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, bacon, olives, onions, mushrooms, red peppers
🐔Wings - Frank's hot chicken wing sauce
🥗Caesar salad
🍺Beer


----------



## mohittomar13

Daal with Bati and Churma (Rajasthani Style) ... yummm...


----------



## Shellae

Fall apart meatloaf. buttered yams, broccoli w/rosemary and cider vinegar. Peach tea. Cut up fresh pineapple.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## mohittomar13

Bajra (pearl millet) Khichdi with Buttermilk


----------



## mohittomar13

HShafique said:


> Dessert = Carrot Pudding


You mean "Gajar ka Halwa"?


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight m y Christmas dinner will be chicken, stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak, fried pineapple, carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas dinner here was spiral cut ham with mac 'n cheese and mashed potatoes and baked beans.

Last night I made my first duck. It didn't go over as well as expected, but I kinda liked it.

Tonight I'm making my meatloaf. My grandkids like mine, but not their mother's. Dunno why. I think I taught her how to make it ...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Ham steak, fried pineapple, carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes.


I notice you often have turnips on the menu, here I usually have turnip greens...
But sometimes crave just a raw turnip, eaten like an apple, with a sprinkle of Kosher salt 

And ham steak with fried (or grilled) pineapple is a wonderful pairing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I had lamb chops for the first time in a long time! Grilled them to medium rare and they were great!


----------



## mohittomar13

Rumali Roti and Paneer Tikka


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I notice you often have turnips on the menu, here I usually have turnip greens...


Yes, carrots and turnips are the only fresh vegetables I buy so they appear often on the menu. The rest, like broccoli and cauliflower, I always buy frozen because the quality of the fresh leaves a lot to be desired.


RT said:


> But sometimes crave just a raw turnip


I don't think I could manage that, they are so hard, my teeth would probably go flying across the room. 


RT said:


> And ham steak with fried (or grilled) pineapple is a wonderful pairing.


Yes, I really enjoy that combination.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Last night I had lamb chops for the first time in a long time! Grilled them to medium rare and they were great!


I love lamb chops too and the last time I had them they were done to perfection for me too, which is medium "minus the rare". I like mine pink in the middle.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just burgers tonight, with sauteed onions ...

Lamb is just too expensive to eat often. I don't know if anyone else here likes it. My old lady doesn't, and my oldest granddaughter just said "Ewwwww"! ;-)


----------



## mohittomar13

Tonight will be *Cholley Bhaturey *


----------



## justtremblin

Leftovers aka steak


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Last night I had lamb chops for the first time in a long time! Grilled them to medium rare and they were great!


Sounds great, I don't have them enough. Many moons between the eating of them.
(and watching the sale papers 
Americans in general don't consume lamb like many other countries do.


----------



## mohittomar13

*Mixed Veg* with *Chapatis*


----------



## Cookiegal

Dr. Oetker spinach pizza.


----------



## Gr3iz

(Cubed) ham and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

pancakes


----------



## mohittomar13

*Fried Rice* and later *Knorr Mixed Vegetable Soup*


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I just had some smoked sausages and baked beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was breaded sole with, guess what, carrots, turnips and fried potatoes. I did my own fried potatoes this time rather than using the frozen ones I keep on hand for days when I'm lazier. 

Tonight will be spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's Lasagna with meat sauce.


----------



## mohittomar13

Daal and Baati


----------



## Gr3iz

Ribs have been in the oven for about 6 hours now. Time to slather on some BBQ sauce! Looking forward to them ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Las night was Shake 'n Bake extra crispy chicken with Knorr Harvest Chicken and canned mixed vegetables.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## mohittomar13

Kadhai Paneer with Veg Biryani


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was Filet Mignon steak cooked to perfection and juicy tender with cream corn and beef flavoured rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had fried chicken and seasoned fries.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Soft and hard shell tacos with shredded lettuce, large tomatoed slices cut in half, Kraft shredded taco cheese, extra lean Hamburg with fried sweet onions with taco seasoning mix, mild taco sauce and sour cream.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had sausages and mac 'n cheese and baked beans, and a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

*Veg Chowmein* from local Chinese Food Van


----------



## Cookiegal

Meat balls in gravy with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub from a local sub shop.


----------



## mohittomar13

Pearl millet chapati with green leafy mustard, fenugreek and spinach saag


----------



## Gr3iz

i made chicken and noodles in cream of chicken soup.


----------



## lunarlander

minced beef with onions in tomato sauce with rice.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with carrots, turnips and potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made sausages and had them with potatoes fried with onions and peppers.


----------



## mohittomar13

Fried Veg Momos


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked pork chops with mashed potatoes and a tomato.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Scalloped potatoes with ham cubes mixed in, green beans, two slices of Italian bread with sweet whipped butter from Land O Lakes and chocolate cream pie from Marketside for desert. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans, and a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mashed potatoes
Roast beef
Spinach


----------



## Gr3iz

California roast (basically a pot roast) with mashed potatoes (and rice for my granddaughter).


----------



## lunarlander

Sausages with hash browns


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken thighs
Mashed potatoes
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

I made one of my youngest grandson's favorites, Hamburger Helper (Beef Stroganoff flavor), with a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Pearl Millet Porridge with Butter Milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish
Rice
Mixed vegetables


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes and a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

sirloin steak with potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked ham with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## mohittomar13

Veg. Chowmein with lots of green chilies sauce


----------



## RT

Looks like it'll be Sloppy Joe sandwich with 'tater chips and crisp dill pickles.

If only I could borrow a beer from Mr 2t2, I'd gladly repay you next Tuesday


----------



## Gr3iz

Rib-eye steak with seasoned fries, and a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Looks like it'll be Sloppy Joe sandwich with 'tater chips and crisp dill pickles.
> 
> *If only I could borrow a beer from Mr 2t2, I'd gladly repay you next Tuesday*


Here you go Randy 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> borrow a beer


How does one borrow a beer? I can only think of one possible way to return it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Mr. Tootytwo, I like the sound of that.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Mr. *Tootytwo*, I like the sound of that.


 that happens after eating beans or pickled eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and meatballs
Caesar salad


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Stew with vegetables


----------



## mohittomar13

Ate too much Jalebi and Rabdi, now not feeling like having dinner . I think I will just have a glass of saffron milk with 4-5 dates.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night had leftover California roast. Tonight I cut up a bunch of cubes of ham (also leftover) and mixed them in with mac 'n cheese. With a tomato on the side ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Maggi noodles


----------



## lunarlander

Butter chicken from an Indian restaurant.


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish
Rice
Mixed vegetables
Mixed fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled a couple of burgers outside, made some seasoned fries in the air fryer. and sliced a tomato to go with it.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Here you go Randy 🍺🍺🍺


Thanks buddy! Hit the spot! (You offered 4 but three's fine 
And this now the next Tuesday, so as promised I now repay you with an aperitif 🍸 for your next meal.
A full six pack (of the same brand you lent me) 🍻🍻🍻
And next time you have liver and fava beans, here's a half bottle of a fine Chianti 🍷
 


Cookiegal said:


> How does one borrow a beer? I can only think of one possible way to return it.


Well if you borrow something it should be returned in the same condition as when lent.
I like to throw in something extra just so they'll know the gesture was genuinely appreciated.

Karen, what way were you thinking of returning a borrowed beer? 
Certainly not the empty bottles so they get the deposit


----------



## RT

Well, got some NY strip steaks that were unevenly cut, so I cut the thick part for the grill, reserving the thinner portion for the pan, later.

So on all on the grill - a strip steak portion, asparagus spears, baked potato rounds, garlic toast.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Karen, what way were you thinking of returning a borrowed beer?


Well what goes in the teapot must come out the spout. That's the only way you'd get the orginal content back albeit along with some other "stuff".


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, well ... 

Last night I made some nice, big, tender, juicy chicken breasts with cheese and bacon potatoes and I was the only one to eat them! It gets old cooking for people who don't appreciate the time I put into it ... At least I thought everything was tasty!


----------



## Shellae

Homemade chicken veggie soup tonight. Might put those tiny pasta stars in it. Flakey biscuit's. Cinnamon apples.


----------



## 2twenty2

Large garden salad
Mixed fruit


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon drizzed with maple syrup along with carrots, turnips and zucchini.


----------



## HOBOcs

Spaghetti & Meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper (Stroganoff) for the kids and beanie-burger (browned burger meat with spices and a can of baked beans with some BBQ sauce) for me. And a tomato.


----------



## RT

Chicken and cornbread dressing along with creamed corn and green beans, yeast roll.

Dressing was a bit salty due to the fact that I didn't use a low sodium broth - and the darn shaker top fell off the poultry seasoning jar - too late now! But the sweetness of the creamed corn balanced well enough.


----------



## cornemuse

Boneless rib-eye on the grill!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Spaghettis and Meatballs with Tossed Salad and Italian bread plus chocolate silk pie for desert.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍝Spaghetti and meatballs
Garlic bread
🥗Caesar salad
🍷Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips, zucchini and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just threw some burgers on the grill for me, warmed up some leftovers for youngest granddaughter and then some sausages when youngest grandson showed up. Made some fries for me and the boy in the air fryer.


----------



## dotty999

Baked potatoes topped with tuna and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Spareribs
🍚Rice
🥗Salad


----------



## Shellae

Flounder, Lima beans, sweet potato


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken drumsticks and mashed potatoes. Forgot the tomato ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Sis in law got dinner from McDonald's tonight. I ordered
_American Cheese Supreme (Veg)
Spicy Paneer Wrap
Cheese Rice Bowl
Maharaja Mac (Veg)_


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover chicken breast with seasoned fries. And a tomato.


----------



## Shellae

Homemade black bean soup, green salad, zitis, flaky bisquits.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ribs and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

🐔Airfried chicken wings
🥔Airfried fries
🥗Garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Fried pork tenderloin with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives Noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs & Italian sausage. With garlic toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

🐖BBQ ribs
🥔Baked potato
🥗Salad


----------



## dotty999

fish chips and mushy peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Practicing for Super Bowl Sunday 😀

Kielbasa, pepperoni, olives, 6 chicken wings, pizza 1 slice, cheezies, potato chips, peanuts, crackers
Onion dip, cheese, beer lots of beer🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

My Super Bowl is next weekend! ;-)

We had subs for dinner. 10" double-meat Philly cheesesteak with onions and green peppers! MmMmMmM good! ;-)


----------



## Brigham

dotty999 said:


> fish chips and mushy peas


Nice to see you back Dotty.
I live very close to the sea in Kent. The fish shops you would think would be nice, but not so. The forth one is the one we are going with. It has very nice fish and the chips, at last are decent ones. How I remember my boyhood days. "Two penneth of chips, really thick cut and greasy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> My Super Bowl is next weekend! ;-)


🏁 Daytona 500 🍻

Looks like I'm going to be pigging out 2 weekends in a row 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Yup! I'll pass on tomorrow. But I'll be watching the 500, and all the ancillary races.

Tonight I made a roast chicken with Knorr's Chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. And a tomato.


----------



## valis

I got 2 'dad' holidays....my birthday, 2.15, which usually has the Daytona, and Fathers Day, which is the US Open...


Of course, being a dad, I can take others as needed. ,)


----------



## 2twenty2

🏈 Super Bowl Sunday dinner..........

🥘 Homemade pizza - pizza crust, pizza sauce, mozerella cheese, pepperoni, bacon bits, onions, red peppers, olives, mushrooms
🐔 Chicken wings - 12 wings, Franks hot sauce
Chili
Tortilla chips, Tostito salsa
🍺 Ice cold beer 😋

and after this probably 🥴😵 1-800-gotcoma


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know how you do it. I get heartburn just reading that.


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> *I don't know how you do it.* I get heartburn just reading that.


Very carefully 😁


----------



## Professionalgirl

Breaded Pork Chops, Mixed Veggies, pineapple chunks on the side and mashed potatoes with pork gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Rare roast beef and potatoes. Forgot the tomato ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Since it's Monday (our long busy week ahead), I decided to cook something special for dinner that my husband and I never tried. Country Rebel Tater Tot BLT Totchos.

https://countryrebel.com/crack-blt-skillet-totchos


----------



## Cookiegal

Tina,

I've replaced your link with a direct one. There's no need to go through Facebook with a redirect to get there.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> I've replaced your link with a direct one. There's no need to go through Facebook with a redirect to get there.


Sorry about that Karen.


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## 2twenty2

Calamari
Tater tots
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Fried chicken and man 'n cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## dotty999

baked potato topped with tuna and sweet chili sauce


----------



## RT

Meatloaf, mashed potato w/gravy, green beans, rolls


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked ham with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

Sirloin steak with mashed potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds good! 

I had beef kielbasa with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

A long time ago, I had a nursing friend, and she said that a peanut butter sandwich with tomato is more nutritious than a steak dinner. Though you might find that amusing since you mention your tomatoes a lot,


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't like peanut butter, but I do, obviously, like tomatoes. Interesting, though ... ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband and I don't do the fast food thing to often because we know its not good for our health but we are ordering a bacon cheeseburger and fries meal after he gets done working.


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> My husband and I don't do the fast food thing to often because we know its not good for our health but we are ordering a bacon cheeseburger and fries meal after he gets done working.


😲

😁😋


----------



## 2twenty2

Shepherd's pie


----------



## Gr3iz

Slow-cooked boneless pork chops in mushroom soup gravy are cooking right now. Will likely make some potatoes (and rice for eldest grandson who does not like potatoes). And, probably, a tomato, just because.


----------



## 2twenty2

Squash soup 
Grilled cheese


----------



## Shellae

Pork chop, Sweet potato, and broccoli.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yesterday I made California (pot) roast with rice and very young small peas.

Tonight I made cheeseburger Hamburger Helper for the kids and browned ground beef with baked beans mixed in for myself. And a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

Noodle soup with fish meat balls.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was leftover "beanie-burger" ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Kraft dinner and peas
Italian sausage


----------



## RT

With a ~1' thick sirloin filet, cut half for a soak in a marinade for the grill tomorrow, the other portion I've pounded the bejeebus out of to a uniform 1/4 inch thickness to do a Steak Dianne (Julia Child style) with a pan sauce.
Thinking of grating some potato w/onion to fry up (Jacques Pepin style), and possibly mushy peas.
Or a simple salad.


----------



## dotty999

You are a superb cook! I have become lazy in the kitchen. If the food doesn't fly out of the microwave then I'd waste away!


----------



## Gr3iz

I had leftovers, again. Finished up some roast beef and the rest of the chicken with baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings
Rice cooked in chicken broth
Mixed oriental vegetables


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably more leftovers. I believe I'll have the boneless pork chops in gravy with rice. And, a tomato.


----------



## RT

Sirloin steak marinaded in soy, garlic and pineapple juice, grilled.
With grilled chunks of green and red pepper, onion, mushrooms and pineapple slice.
Served over rice.

Taste-tee!


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled chicken in BBQ sauce with man 'n cheese and baked beans. And, a tomato.


----------



## valis

Splurged and got curry beef...


----------



## dotty999

Jacket potatoes topped with tuna


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a chicken roasting in the oven right now. Probably gonna make some Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta mix. And, a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roasted 1/4 chicken
Mashed potatoes
Broccoli


----------



## RT

A 'take and bake' thin crust pizza with pepperoni, mushroom, banana pepper...I didn't order onion on that but they put some on there, and that's fine.
🍻


----------



## mohittomar13

Fried idlis and rice with veg. manchurian


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> A 'take and bake' thin crust pizza


I never heard of that before. What a great idea to bake it at home yourself.


----------



## mohittomar13

Aalu Gobhi and Roti with Raita


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Left over chicken from yesterday
Rice
Mixed veggies
Blueberry shake


----------



## Gr3iz

Meat lasagna with garlic Texas Toast.


----------



## cwwozniak

Slow-Cooker Country-Style Ribs and Sauerkraut started at 9:00 this morning.

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipe...uerkraut/2ae82894-22fa-4af8-963d-d6a6bdda6e6e


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...............................

Fish (pollack) fillets fried in butter
Rice
Salad


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today it was fried pork chops with fried onions and peppers, with A1 sauce and baked potatoes and sour cream, made to taste like steak, since my husband again could not locate steak in any of the stores! How Bazar is that?????😲


----------



## Gr3iz

Supplies of everything in our local stores are scarce due to the crippling ice/snow events here recently. 

I just had beef kielbasa with steak fries. And a tomato.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Supplies of everything in our local stores are scarce due to the crippling ice/snow events here recently.
> 
> I just had beef kielbasa with steak fries. And a tomato.


My dad enjoyed Kielbasa. He enjoyed it with sauerkraut.


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know ... I'm German, but never liked sauerkraut ... Or beer, for that matter ... ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Y'know ... I'm German, but never liked sauerkraut ... Or beer, for that matter ... ;-)


My husband is polish and my dad is almost full blooded Irish but still enjoys his Sauerkraut. My husband also enjoys it but surprisingly doesn't care to much for the kraut.

My mom is German and Pennsylvania Dutch and I am a mixture of both including Scottish, English and Cherokee Indian.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today for dinner I'm making hotdogs and fries with a side of peaches and mixed veggies.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham steak
Mashed potatoes
Squash


----------



## Shellae

Baked pink salmon, sweet potato, creamed corn, small green salad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Had some meatballs and sauce left over, so I boiled some penne to go with them ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast beef with mashed potatoes and gravy (my first time making gravy from scratch! And it was good!). And, a tomato.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Spaghetti and meatballs with a salad with ranch dressing, bacon bits, croutons and Italian bread with sweet cream butter.


----------



## renegade600

Nothing fancy, just a meat lovers pizza and sweet tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf and mac 'n cheese. And a tomato ...


----------



## bartino11

Leftover steaks


----------



## dotty999

Baked potatoes topped with tuna and chilli sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable lasagna
Garlic bread
Meat balls


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> Baled potatoes


Are those served on a bed of hay?


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure I don't know what you mean


----------



## Professionalgirl

Boneless chicken Bites with Ranch BBQ, Baked potato with Chip Dip, P's & Q's and Strawberry Yogurt and a can of V8 juice.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:

Baled potatoes



Cookiegal said:


> Are those served on a bed of hay?


Mine are


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers with sauteed onions and cheese, grilled outside to a nice medium rare.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Mine are


LOL! 🤣


----------



## Professionalgirl

Chicken and rice mega bowls Corn and cinnamon applesauce since I have no time to cook today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mashed potatoes
Airfried chicken thighs
Creamed corn


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub, 10", extra meat and added grilled green peppers! Yum!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Philly cheesesteak sub, 10", extra meat and added grilled green peppers! Yum!


That does sound good. It's one of my husband and I's favorite. I like to add real Philadelphia Cream Cheese in addition to sharp cheddar with onions and bell pepper when I make cheese stake hoagies. I add catsup after its all made up and eat it. It is non traditional but my husband and I love it.😍


----------



## renegade600

turkey, ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of chili and sweet tea.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband and I are trying the new Sour dough burgers from BK.


----------



## RT

Had the idea for attempting to make sliders this eve, but the more I dally around....
looks more like a sloppy joe night, but still using those slider sized dinner rolls.
With potato chips and a pickle.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And, a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked pork chops with mashed potatoes. And a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

spaghetti and meat balls


----------



## mohittomar13

Daal Baati and Churma


----------



## Cookiegal

Kraft Dinner.


----------



## lunarlander

Meat loaf. (first try)


----------



## lunarlander

Meat Loaf was a partial success. Need to make it less crumbly next time : is the answer more bread curmbs? My bread crumbs aren't really dry. I am using the recipe here : Easy Meatloaf Recipe | Allrecipes


----------



## Gr3iz

I use dry bread crumbs and 2 eggs. Go easy on the bread crumbs at first and add as needed ...

Tonight I made chicken & noodles. And a tomato ...


----------



## Cookiegal

lunarlander said:


> Need to make it less crumbly next time


That could depend on the type of ground beef you use. If it's lean or extra lean the meatloaf will be dry so you should add 2 eggs instead of one. But I prefer to use the medium ground beef which has more flavour and is more moist. As for the breadcrumbs, I think less would be better. I only put in 1/4 cup dried bread crumbs for 1 lb. of ground beef. Your recipe is for 1-1/2 lbs. of beef so I would say try 1/2 cup.

I also add 1/2 teaspoon of Worcestershire sauce which adds some nice flavour to it.

I do my meatloaf differently because I really love the part with the sauce on top and find there's too much meat below that doesn't get sauce so I spread it out in an 8" baking pan to about 1 or 1-1/2 inches deep at the most and don't cook it quite as long. Then every bite is yummy with sauce on it.


----------



## lunarlander

Thanks Karen.


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 chicken
Brown/white rice cooked in chicken broth
Brussels sprouts


----------



## Cookiegal

lunarlander said:


> Thanks Karen.


Your welcome.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pancakes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pancakes? For dinner? Hmmm ... ;-)

Pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese and mashed potatoes. Ran out of tomatoes ...


----------



## lunarlander

Thanks Gr3iz


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Pancakes? For dinner? Hmmm


Yup.


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Vegetable lasagna - lasagna pasta, Classico four cheese spaghetti sauce, spinach, mozzarella cheese, parmesan cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout, mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

DonCallis said:


> I ate nothing today for a dinner but would like to get something really tasty...what would you recommend?


It really depends on what you're in the mood for, and what your taste preferences are. Personally, I'm a fairly picky eater. To me, green is not a good color for food ... ;-)

I made a couple of cheeseburgers out on the grill, topped with sauteed onions (cooked in bacon fat left over from the old lady's BLTs). And, a tomato ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Made a upside pineapple cake in slow cooker, can't describe its soooo tasty.


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatloaf - extra lean ground beef, egg, Lea & Perrins' worchestershire sauce, Knorr onion soup mix, Kraft chicken-n-rib bbq sauce.
Boiled potatoes with skin on
Mixed vegetables


----------



## renegade600

I put rice instead of bread crumbs in my meatloaf. also put some chopped green, red, and yellow peppers with onions. 

anyway, my dinner will be blacken chicken strips with brown/wild rice and a roll.


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner this evening, to Cracker Barrel (think rocking chairs). I got the grilled rainbow trout with mac 'n cheese, mashed potatoes, a side salad and baked apples. It was a welcome change ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Potato and spinach with butter roti. Later sis-in-law got fried momos so took those as well..


----------



## mohittomar13

The chutney that came with momos is extra too hot. Feels like I'm eating fire.


----------



## cwwozniak

Leftover beef pot roast, vegetables, and gravy served over freshly cooked egg noodles. And maybe a small garden salad on the side.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Airfried fries
Gravy for fries
Zucchini


----------



## renegade600

couple of ham and bacon sandwiches with a bowl of fruit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with Knorr chicken flavored pasta/rice mix. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham steak
Beans
Fried potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Shellae

cheese ravioli. cucumber and artichoke salad, garlic bread.


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## renegade600

A thick fatty fried pork steak and garden vegetable medley steamer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Corned beef brisket with mashed potatoes. And a tomato.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Baked pork chops with mashed potatoes. And a tomato.


I had the same for dinner as you Mark except the tomato. I had Apple slices cheese broccoli and chocolate moose for desert. My main dish was pork chops with mashed potatoes and home made gravy that turned out great.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight was simple, burgers on the grill, topped with onions, tomato and cheese ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Lobster
King Crab
Garlic butter
Salad


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Lobster
> King Crab
> Garlic butter
> Salad


Damn you man! You forgot to invite me!  
Plus I have a king crab cluster in the freeze been meaning to get to, so I "un-damn" you fot reminding me - it's high time to "unthaw" it and get crackin' 

For now, all on the grill,
a ribeye steak, asparagus and garlic bread will have to do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken, mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce. The good kind ... ;-)



RT said:


> high time to "unthaw" it


You realize, Randy, that that would mean to freeze it ... ;-) I know, it's a Southern expression. I'm still learning the language down here after 30 years ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

🍜Homemade chicken noodle soup
🌭Tube steak
🥗Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Fish sticks and waffle fries. And a tomato.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Sweet and Sour sirloin pork chunks, Pork Stir-fry over white rice with butter, salt, pepper and garlic powder. The ingredience consist of yellow, red and green bell peppers, sweet onion, minced garlic pineapple chunks by the little dole cups because I did not want to waste a larger can since its only my husband and I. Sweet and Sour sauce by Choy. Banana cream pie with gram cracker crumbles for desert. Grapeseed oil was used to promote a healthy heart and repair damage caused to the heart as the result of coronary artery disease. My husband has heart disease and I figured I would make stir fry with grapeseed oil since it contains Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids and is an excellent anti-oxidant. My husband and I had a glass of V8 Watermelon, Cherry splash for enhanced B Vitamin and anti-oxidant support.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lazy night. I ordered subs. I had Philly cheesesteak with grilled green peppers and extra meat!


----------



## renegade600

slab of bbq babyback ribs, tomatoes, and sweet tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooooo! Now *THAT* sounds good! ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup and cheese cake for desert. Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup was my dad's favorite. <3


----------



## 2twenty2

Garlic bread pizza 🍕
🐓 Chicken wings
Beer 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steak with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## renegade600

mac and cheese , corn and hot tennessee pride sausage all mixed together.


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Stroganoff Hamburger Helper (by request of youngest grandson [12]). I gave him and his sister [9] each a mini cucumber. And I had a tomato.


----------



## RT

Finally got around to it!
Guess they call 'em king crabs because of their size, but I feel like a king while eating them 

Was going to have them in a meal context, but once I started...
just ate crab with drawn butter and lemon wedges.
No thought to the salad or garlic bread I meant to prepare.

While they are rather spiky crustaceans to handle, I made things easier by wearing gloves and using kitchen shears to make strategic cuts so that those big chunks of meat just slid right out o' the shell when warmed up.
'Bout half way through, did remember to open that nice crisp white wine been saving just for today


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked boneless pork chops with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... It's been a few days. I've lost track!

I had left-over sausages with baked beans one night. Ribs with fries last night, I think. Ham with mac 'n cheese tonight. And a tomato with each meal ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger
Airfried fries
Salad


----------



## lunarlander

Meatloaf and potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato. And I gave the kids each a mini cucumber.


----------



## renegade600

sausage, bacon, cheddar cheese, onion omelette with four slices of bacon and a raisin snail.


----------



## 2twenty2

Home made vegetable beef soup - pot roast, potatoes, carrots, peas, celery, onions, mushroom broth, beef broth.


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner last night. Tried one place, but they had a 90 minute wait to get in! Ended up at a buffet, but there were so many people, and we had time constraints, that I only made one trip through the line ... Anyway, I had a slice of ham and some meatloaf with mac 'n cheese ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

🍕 Garlic bread pizza
🐓 Chicken wings
Beer 🍺🍺🍺🍺

while watching the race 🏁 > https://forums.techguy.org/threads/what-are-you-watching.1168115/page-158#post-9795924


----------



## dotty999

Pasta salad, vanilla ice cream, lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti and meatballs and Italian sausage and chicken Parmesan and garlic toast.


----------



## renegade600

hormel compleats Turkey and Dressing


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today for dinner my husband and I are having soft tacos.🌮


----------



## 2twenty2

Chinese food..........................

Beef and green peppers, beef fried rice
Beef and broccoli, beef fried rice
Stir fried mixed vegetables


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with boiled potatoes and very small early peas.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded skinless, boneless, chicken thigh with carrots, turnips and Knorr Harvest Chicken (rice and vermicelli).


----------



## renegade600

Marie Callender's Beef Pot Pie.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Potato and Peas with Rice


----------



## Shellae

Tonight- Salmon, Avocado, Green Salad (olive oil and balsamic), Blood Orange, Ginger Tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had subs again. I had a great Philly cheesesteak with extra meat and grilled green peppers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lobster
Rice
Garlic butter
Salad


----------



## renegade600

fried chicken, cherry tomatoes and a roll


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad topped with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Lemon pepper chicken drumsticks with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Stuffed bitter gourd from our garden with chapatis.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Fried pork chops with bell pepper and onion, Broccoli and carrots with cheese, and mashed potatoes with pork gravy.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with carrots, turnips and couscous (using chicken broth instead of plain water).


----------



## 2twenty2

Rice
Chicken thighs
Peas


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner again. I had chopped steak with "smashed potatoes with bacon" and a salad.


----------



## renegade600

popcorn shrimp, corn and mac/cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Steak
Baked potato
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak, fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

Indian food tonight: butter chicken


----------



## Gr3iz

In the pot cooking right now, the chicken for chicken and noodles. Undoubtedly will also have a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Cauliflower and carrots with rice and raita.


----------



## Shellae

Pasta (springs), meatballs (I can't eat, but made them for my sister), broccoli, peach tea, yogurt and cherries for desert.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers out on the grill and fries. With a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

I am adopting tomatoes to my diet. Seems to go well with beer


----------



## Gr3iz

Small cubes of ham mixed in with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with something else to be determined. Likely carrots and turnips and either couscous or rice.


----------



## lunarlander

Pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork with mac n' cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Butter Paneer and Naan


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza🍕 deluxe - double cheese🧀🧀, pepperoni, olives, onions, mushrooms🍄, red peppers🌶, bacon🥓,
Steak 🥩 sub - cheese🧀, mushrooms🍄, onions
6 Chicken🐔 wings - mild
Caesar salad 🥗
Beer 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips with honey and Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled sausage sliced and thrown in with sauteed onions and green peppers with potatoes. And a tomato.


----------



## RT

"Deviled" pork loin chop (with toasted panko crumb crust), sauteed asparagus, glazed carots


----------



## mohittomar13

Hara Saag with chapatis


----------



## 2twenty2

Hamburg gravy - extra lean ground beef, onions, garlic, beef broth, flour, salt & pepper
Boiled potatoes skin on mashed and whipped
Mixed vegetables


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spent two days making chicken pot pies so I had one for dinner tonight with mashed potatoes. Yum yum.


----------



## lunarlander

Middle Eastern food tonight: Shawarma


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham
Mashed/whipped potatoes
Boiled cabbage
Wine


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I had made boneless pork chops in gravy and served with rice and early, young sweet peas.

Tonight we had subs (I was feeling lazy!). I had a nice 10" Philly cheesesteak with extra meat and grilled green peppers.


----------



## RT

Made chicken and dressing last night, with broccoli.
Or maybe it was broccoli and dressing with chicken...

Either way, tasted very similar


----------



## dotty999

Pasta salad, can't get enough of it!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini and couscous. I've run out of carrots and turnips!


----------



## mohittomar13

Going out to Haldiram's after about a year and a half. I have a long list of items.

Choley Bhature
Raj Kachori
Gol Gappa
Raj Bhog
Kaju Katli
Gulab Jamun
Gulab Lassi (Sweet Butter Milk - _Rose Flavour_)


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I roasted a chicken in the Dutch oven on top of a pile a seasoned potatoes and onions. Had too many potatoes, had to cook them in a separate baking dish. Rather tasty, if I do say so myself ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with Stove Top Stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## User55555555587

Pizza Hut


----------



## Gr3iz

The ham is in the oven, probably another 1.5 hours. Likely mac 'n cheese with it. The youngsters love that stuff! And, probably, a tomato to top it off! ;-) Maybe even an Easter egg, to boot! We dyed them this afternoon.

Happy Easter all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.............................. This will be my Easter dinner

Roasted chicken
Whipped potatoes
Gravy
Squash
Pumpkin pie topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream
Maybe some wine


----------



## Gr3iz

California roast with mashed potatoes, rice and very young early peas.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Instead of the traditional Easter dinner, my husband and I ordered Applebee's car side delivery and I had Steak with onion topper, loaded garlic mashed potatoes and a tossed salad with croutons topped with Ranch Dressing and a blue shark Caribbean drink. My husband had Steak topped with onions, Broccoli with cheese, Salad with croutons topped with ranch dressing and a Bahama Mama Caribbean drink. Both drinks plus meals were scrumptious!😋


----------



## 2twenty2

In a little while.......................

Chicken rice
Sweet & sour spare ribs
Broccoli


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> In a little while.......................
> 
> Chicken rice
> Sweet & sour spare ribs
> Broccoli


Hi 2Twenty2, My husband and I just had BBQ spare ribs the other night with a side of Mashed potatoes, Mixed veggies and pairs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just made (and ate) baked breaded boneless chicken breasts with Knorr's Chicken flavored rice/pasta mix. And a tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

Left over meat loaf with potatoes.


----------



## mohittomar13

I ate way too much roasted pineapple in the evening. No dinner tonight.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken thighs
Broccoli
Baby potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

🍕 Pizza
🐓 Wings
🥗 Caesar salad
Beer 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## dotty999

Baked potato topped with tuna and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## renegade600

garden salad and chicken salad sandwich


----------



## mohittomar13

Veg. Pulao


----------



## dotty999

Pasta salad with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Grilled cheese and bacon
Cream of mushroom soup
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak, fried onions (might regret that choice), peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken strips, potato salad, cherry tomatoes


----------



## lunarlander

Pizza tonight. Anchovies, bacon bits and red onions.


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza
Chicken wings
Steak sub
Caesar salad


----------



## mohittomar13

The Festival of Navratri started yesterday, and I'll be fasting for the next nine days and eating only at night. So the dinner is fixed which is buckwheat-potato pakora and curd.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be breaded chicken strips with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mashed potatoes
1/4 chicken
Brussels sprouts
Chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had burgers and tonight BBQ pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I had chicken breast with carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.

Tonight it will be baked trout with carrots, turnips, broccoli and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had pork sirloin roast with potatoes au gratin.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with mixed vegetables and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cubed ham pieces in mac 'n cheese.


----------



## mohittomar13

Tonight it will be jackfruit with chapatis.


----------



## 2twenty2

Baked beans
Fried potatoes
Ham steak


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steak with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to dinner for my grandson's 22nd birthday. Most of us had steak.


----------



## dotty999

yummy pasta salad topped with sweet chili sauce and spicy chicken pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

My youngest grandson's favorite: (generic) Hamburger Helper Beef Stroganoff ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken & noodles (in cream of chicken soup). And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried chicken wings
Airfried fries
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Sausage and man 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## HOBOcs

Taco Tuesday... on a Monday


----------



## Gr3iz

Feeling lazy and tired. Ordered subs online and sent the old lady out to pick them up. I'm getting a Philly cheesesteak with extra meat!


----------



## mohittomar13

Pumpkin curry and chapatis


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken is roasting in the oven now. Probably will make some Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend, maybe some mashed potatoes. Cranberry sauce would go well with it! And, perhaps, a tomato ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken thighs
Potato wedges
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork chops with masked potatoes and Knorr's cheddar broccoli flavored rice. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Pizza - garlic bread, pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, mini pepperoni slices, olives, mushrooms, bacon, red peppers, onions.
Chicken wings - with Frank's Red Hot buffalo wings sauce
Steak sub - onions, mushrooms, cheese.
Beer 🍺 (Budweiser Zero)





😲 Someone has been drinking my beer. I only got one left!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a helluva meal, knuck!

I just made fish sticks and seasoned fries ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> That's a helluva meal, knuck!


😋 It was good. 2 garlic bread slices pizza, 6 chicken wings and 6" steak sub

Later today..............................

Cornish hen
Mashed potatoes
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Daughter made spaghetti and meatballs last night. Very good! 

Tonight I made BBQ pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And had a tomato, too.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Spaghetti and meat balls
Garlic bread
Wine (zero alcohol)


----------



## TechWizard05

Chicken drumsticks (u already know) And Spaghetti was last night How did u know?


----------



## cwwozniak

TechWizard05, I edited your post to change your acronym of a vulgar phrase. Please keep our website family friendly.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was lazy yesterday, never made it to the store. Ordered subs again. I had a Philly cheesesteak with BBQ sauce. My grandsons recommended this. It was good!


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade macaroni and cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burger
Airfried fries
Beer


----------



## HOBOcs

BBQ Chicken breasts (on my grill), roasted veggies (zucchini, peppers, red, orange and yellow) forgot the mushrooms - my bad..
Left over stickie rice and cabbage salad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's Lasagna cooking now ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder
Garlic bread
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was Beff Stroganoff Hamburger Helper (one of youngest grandson's favorites!). With a tomato.

Tonight may be just hamburgers out on the grill.


----------



## crjdriver

Burgers [home made] fries, and a spinach salad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken just went into the oven. I'll have to figure out the sides before long ... ;-) I bet there's a tomato involved, though! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess nobody's eating these days ... ;-)

Sunday I made stew meat like a roast, oven cooked in cream of mushroom soup, with potatoes and peas.

Yesterday was #1 granddaughter's high school graduation. Daughter bought, and I cooked, about a dozen steaks on the grill with Velveeta shells and cheese.

Tonight I'm making a meatloaf with mac 'n cheese, with a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

pork chops cooked in cream of mushroom soup
rice
broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out to Cracker Barrel (the place with all the rocking chairs out front) and I had lemon pepper trout with hash brown casserole.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

We just had leftovers last night ...


----------



## crjdriver

Tonight it will be pizza and a spinach salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hamburger gravy
Mashed potatoes
Peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ chicken with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Boneless pork chops slow cooked in cream of mushroom soup and red potatoes with small, early, young peas.


----------



## lunarlander

Steak and cheese sub


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made ribs with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## dotty999

Pasta salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Stouffer's Veal Parmigiana frozen dinner. These are very tasty.


----------



## 2twenty2

Macaroni, vegetable cocktail, onions, green and red peppers, extra lean ground beef all mixed together = 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with Knorr's chicken flavored pasta.rice blend and mashed potatoes. And cherry tomatoes ...


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be ham, fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I grilled some various sausages out on the grill and made mac 'n cheese and baked beans to go with them. And sliced a tomato.


----------



## dotty999

Tuna salad with baked potato


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken with Knorr's chicken and broccoli flavored rice/pasta blend for the kids and potatoes au gratin (out of a box) for myself. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Ham steak
Mashed potatoes
Squash


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken already cooked and cut into cubes mixed in with Knorr Chicken noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Since I was here all by my lonesome, I threw a couple of burgers out on the grill and some steak fries in the air fryer. And, of course, sliced a tomato to go with it ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice and lentils


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub with bacon.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cornish hen
Rice
Peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheesesteak flavored Hamburger Help (that tasted nothing like cheesesteak) and a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken drumsticks with fries.


----------



## RT

Feeling like I've been camping, the dang fridge went out...
it's tough to live with only a cooler and get any cooking done, relying on the Ice Man 👎

The freezer still works, so it's Stoufer's Chicken Pot Pie in the 'wave.
Hey, it's better than room temperature bologna sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

Much better! ;-)

Last night my daughter cooked, for a change! She made some kind of pasta that had 5 different cheeses inside of them (they were OK, but I wouldn't want them on a regular basis) and meatballs along with garlic knots, twisted little bread-like things ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight was leftover night ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded pork chops in onion soup (it's even better than cream of mushroom soup). I hadn't made this for a while and it was so delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs
greek salad
cole slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken & noodles (chicken thighs cooked, meat pulled and added to cream of chicken poured over/mixed with egg noodles).


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken giblets
Salad


----------



## dotty999

giblets! that would make me gag!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken thigh with peas, gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf is in the oven. Probably with mac 'n cheese ...


----------



## lunarlander

Jamaican beef patties


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours...........

2 Cheese burgers - grilled extra lean ground beef patties, mozzarella, tomato, onion, lettuce, mustard, pickle
Budweiser zero
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## dotty999

Pasta salad as the weather is too hot to cook


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato ...


----------



## cornemuse

Steam oven ribs, cooking as we speak!


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Toast


----------



## Gr3iz

Sirloin pork chops with mashed potatoes and Knorr's Cheddar & Broccoli. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

T-bone steak
Baked potato
Sour cream
Green beans


----------



## dotty999

Baked potato topped with cheese and onion


----------



## Gr3iz

Roasting a chicken in the Dutch oven. The chicken is sitting on a pile of cubed potatoes that I've seasoned. I'll give the kids each a mini cucumber and I'll have a tomato ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Tonight is Onion Masala Dosa.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Whipped potatoes
Cornish hen
Squash


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers and fries and sausages and mac 'n cheese for the youngsters. And, a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade vegetable beef soup
Fresh baked bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. And a tomato ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Raw mango curry, bitter gourd and rice and my favourite coconut chutney. 🤗🤗


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese burger
airfried fries
salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I heated up a ham and served it with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato.

Tonight I roasted a chicken and had Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Kraft dinner with peas mixed in
All beef wieners
Ketchup


----------



## flavallee

Coconut coated jumbo shrimp 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple slices, carrots, turnips, green beans, zucchini and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Philly cheesesteak sub with bacon!


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Ham with fried pineapple slices, carrots, turnips, green beans, zucchini and mashed potatoes.


I'm not quite as adventurous as Anthony Bourdain, but if you made all that into a smoothie...
taken intraveinously...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'm not quite as adventurous as Anthony Bourdain, but if you made all that into a smoothie...
> taken intraveinously...


Ha! I seriously don't think I could intravenous myself.


----------



## RT

^No offense meant Karen, I like all the things on your menu 

Shortly I'm getting free pizza!
The Boy's girl took a job at the take and bake pizza place.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> ^No offense meant Karen


No offense was taken Randy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Daughter took us to a new (for us) BBQ joint (though somehow I ended up with the check!). I had some really tasty, tender beef brisket with baked beans and fries.


----------



## mohittomar13

Bottle gourd cooked with potatoes and rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made delicious cube steaks in gravy in the Dutch oven with rice. So tender!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout drizzed with maple syrup, carrots, turnips, asparagus, green beans, zucchini and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Stroganoff flavored Hamburger Helper. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Potatoes cooked with brinjals + butter naan + butter milk


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night my daughter took us out to dinner for my birthday. Normally a decent restaurant, they were short wait staff (only had 2 waitresses!) and very slow. Either she was new, a bit slow on the uptake, or simply overworked, but the food, when it came, was very tasty. I had a top sirloin steak topped with fried onions, a (half) loaded baked potato and a salad. Silly me, I expected the salad to come during the interminable wait for our food, but it came about 5 minutes after the steak was delivered ... All in all, good food, bad experience!


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Baked trout drizzed with maple syrup, carrots, turnips, asparagus, green beans, zucchini and boiled potatoes.


Yummm..can I come for dinner sometime


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> Yummm..can I come for dinner sometime


Sure. I'll set another place.

The problem is when I buy fresh vegetables I have them coming out of my ears for a week or more so I have to use them up.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Sure. I'll set another place.
> 
> The problem is when I buy fresh vegetables I have them coming out of my ears for a week or more so I have to use them up.


My problem too...just bought a bag of carrots, BIG ones..... soup , with lots of carrots, peas lentils, potatoes..
on the menu for a month or so..


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausage on a bun, cheese, onions, mustard
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> My problem too...just bought a bag of carrots, BIG ones..... soup , with lots of carrots, peas lentils, potatoes..
> on the menu for a month or so..


At least it's healthy! 🥕


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fillet of sole with carrots, turnips, asparagus and zucchini.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill.


----------



## Cookiegal

KD.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheese burgers
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> KD.


?? Karen's Dinosaur? King's Dessert? Koala Dumplings? Kangaroo Drumsticks?


----------



## Cookiegal

How about Karen's Dinner which is pretty much what I have every day.


----------



## Gr3iz

If it works for you, it works for me ... ;-)

It's too hot to use the oven, but I'm not sure what else I can cook. I may make some meatballs and pasta. Don't have a lot of garlic bread, but I'll make due ...


----------



## Tildy

Guess what ❓...
CARROT SOUP....🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕


----------



## Gr3iz

Went with the meatballs and pasta (bowties), found a couple of Italian sausages in the freezer and made my own garlic toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

(Father's Day!)

Much later today..................cholesterol overdose 🥴 

Colossal shrimp and seafood sauce
King crab legs and garlic butter
Lobster and garlic butter
Salad


----------



## mohittomar13

Roasted pineapple sprinked with my fav MDH's Chunky Chaat Masala and fresh mangoes from our backyard tree.


----------



## Gr3iz

Little pieces of ham cubed and mixed in with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rack of pork ribs with BBQ sauce
Fried potatoes
Salad


----------



## mohittomar13

Sis-in-law asked me to get 10kg rose petals as she wanted to make gulkand and rose syrup for flavoring ice creams, kulfi and falooda and other desserts. I thought finally I won't have to buy syrup from market. In the evening today, I smell something burning. I checked our wood fire clay tandoor and found roses were charred from overheat.

Time to contact flower seller for another 10kg petals. 

For dinner tonight it's potatoes cooked with spinach. Later I had falooda and kulfi.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made pork chops in gravy in the Dutch oven along with red potatoes and small peas.

Right now I've got baby back ribs slow cooking in the oven. I'll have baked beans with them, and mac 'n' cheese for the youngsters.


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> Rack of pork ribs with BBQ sauce
> Fried potatoes
> Salad


Oh lawd..pork ribs! .. fried potatoes! ...ahm drooling here


----------



## mohittomar13

Daal baati and churma and later home made gulkand. Sis-in-law made it and its delicious.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I cut up veal cutlets into thin strips and stir fried them with onions, green peppers, celery, zucchini and also had carrots, turnips and rice on the side. It was really good.


----------



## 2twenty2

Scallops airfried
Caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I threw burgers on the grill.


----------



## Tildy

Guess what !! I had carrot soup... again🥕🥕


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know yet but it will be probably be a Stouffer's frozen dinner as it's too hot and humid to cook.


----------



## 2twenty2

Too bloody hot for hot food so.....

Salad > Romaine lettuce, carrots, celery, red onion, cucumber, tomatoes, olives.
Three cheese ranch dressing.
Iced tea.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hot here to so I just used the microwave to heat up a Stouffer's Chicken Alfredo meal.


----------



## mohittomar13

Last night we all had KFC's veg rice bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese. And a tomato. 

Yeah, the A/C ran a little harder than I would've liked, but ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried spaghetti
Garlic toast
Wine


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Hot here to so I just used the microwave to heat up a Stouffer's Chicken Alfredo meal.


got one of those in freezer...having it tonight😋


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> got one of those in freezer...having it tonight


That one and Veal Parmigiana are my favourites.


----------



## Cookiegal

No dinner tonight. I had a late lunch out with a friend so that will do for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Feeling lazy. Ordered subs. Had a bacon Philly cheesesteak. Very tasty!


----------



## mohittomar13

Potato cooked with brinjals and left over samosa from evening.

Brother returned from Punjab and got imartis for everyone, I ate about 20 pieces.


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet mignon steak with cream corn and beef rice.


----------



## Tildy

OMG...filet mignon.... forget how that tastes..😋
I am having the last of the carrot soup...yay🥕👏


----------



## crjdriver

Sausage ravioli with home made meat sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Boneless pork chops in gravy cooked in my Dutch oven. Probably with rice and peas. Maybe a tomato ...


----------



## Tildy

Fish and chips with salad🦈


----------



## Gr3iz

Last of the meatballs and sauce over some Rotini.


----------



## renegade600

nice fatty, charcoal grilled pork steak 
brussel sprouts
brown beans
strawberry applesauce


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice and lentils


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with carrots, turnips and salad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper - Beef Stroganoff flavor (youngest grandson's favorite, or one of them at least). And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Ridge gourd and rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes. I forgot the tomato ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Helped the Daughter and Son in law move into their new house

Dinner for 5 - chinese food


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

[


2twenty2 said:


> Helped the Daughter and Son in law move into their new house
> 
> Dinner for 5 - chinese food


Yum.. veg fried rice, chowmein and veg manchurian.. I'll be ordering Chinese too.. thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Waited all day for a refrigerator that finally showed up at about 6, so I never got out shopping. Ordered subs. Philly cheesesteak with bacon.


----------



## 2twenty2

bacon mixed in with pork and beans
toast


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Waited all day for a refrigerator that finally showed up at about 6, so I never got out shopping.


So ye too have fridge troubles?
I've yet to sort mine out, as far as making the damn thing fit in the only place it can!
(but it won't fit) 
glad to have a chill chest, even though it's the elephant in the room.
Hope you didn't have any food spoiled!

My menu is cold fried chicken, but warm mash potato and green beans from a combination of take outs 🤷


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> bacon mixed in with pork and beans
> toast


Ditto ... but with scrambled egg added to bacon chopped😋


----------



## renegade600

salmon grilled with garlic/lemon salt
brown/wild rice
mixed vegetables.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Hope you didn't have any food spoiled!


That's why I got rid of the old one. (It was actually the spare fridge in the laundry room.) It would work off and on, but after the lost food bill topped $25-30, I decided to pull the trigger and replace it. Found a "cheap" full-size (18 cu. ft.) at Best Buy for under $500.

Tonight I just threw a couple of burgers out on the grill and made some fries in the air fryer.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Found a "cheap" full-size (18 cu. ft.) at Best Buy for under $500.


 Not too bad!
I was willing to do the same, but the Boy insisted i have this hand-me-down steel beast that won't fit (he claims it will, but tape measures don't lie), so there's this stainless elephant in the room that works great. Enjoying the ice dispenser I must fill daily from ice trays.
However if he'd just taken me shopping, all would have been well and he wouldn't have all those bruises on his arm.... 
PLus the damn thing is blocking easy acess to pots and pans that I have hanging on a peg board....sheesh...

I had the last of the take out chicken last night.....tonight's menu is uncertain...


----------



## Johnny b

These hot peppers will be the ingredients to many a meal.
Fresh out of the garden my sister planted.
Unfortunately, critters have been eating the Bell pepper plants.


----------



## RT

Many of those look sneaky firey hot, being that fresh, but one looks like i could handle it on a pizza or an omelette! 
Bummer about the bells...


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made chicken & noodles. I had mine with a tomato.


----------



## RT

I didn't make this _:sigh:_ but there's two grilled bone in pork chops and a hot baked potato in a white Styrofoam container plate thingy that I should investigate.
Taking a bite, really thought the chops would be tough dry and stringy...but no!
Pleasantly surprised!
Must have been a one off


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## Shellae

Cod, buttered Brussel sprouts, green salad. fresh pineapple


----------



## Gr3iz

Organic beef kielbasa with fries and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken, bake beans, peas, and sweet potato fries


----------



## Shellae

Green Chili and cheese tamale, sliced avocado w/ blue cheese dressing, broccoli, peach tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with Knorr's Chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. And a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yesterday I made spare ribs in the oven. They cooked for 8+ hours at about 200 and were fall-off-the-bone tender!


----------



## Shellae

Homemade veggie bean soup, Garlic toast, Pepper cheese and avocado quesadilla.


----------



## renegade600

Parmesan Crusted Philly Cheesesteak Papadia from Papa Johns.


----------



## Gr3iz

Staying with friends and relatives for the next couple of weeks, so I won't be cooking for a bit. For a change! ;-)

Last night my uncle grilled some chicken thighs outside while my aunt made the mac 'n' cheese and baked beans inside. Very tasty!


----------



## mohittomar13

Soya Chunks and Brown Rice. I tried brown rice today for the 1st time. It tastes as good as boiled wheat and costs 7 times more than wheat.


----------



## Gr3iz

My aunt made spaghetti & meatballs & sausage with garlic bread and a salad. 

It's sure nice not having to cook for a change, at least for a while ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Finally got a bit of appetite back, so finishing off a piece of steak.
And a microwaved corn in the shuck (Easy, real good and very HOT!)
With a few cut asparagus sauted with lemon and pepper seasoning


----------



## Shellae

Gonna attempt to grill a porkchop....green salad....left over yams...water w/lemon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't overcook the chop! Easy to do. Don't ask me how I know ... ;-)

We had leftovers tonight.


----------



## RT

@Yadeesh, you should stick to your original cry for help thread(s).
WE are talking about something completely different here, are aware of you problem, on your threads.
Please be patient.

While this is not the correct forum to ask for computer help, food and cooking questions would be OK, I think
YOU are welcome to engage in conversation about dinner >*here*< if you wish!


----------



## RT

Had a wing and a thigh that made me sigh 
From the Publix Deli, not too bad.
I some times prefer fried chicken cold...
does that mean I'm getting too old?
Or prefer things I wish I had?

👣. 😊


----------



## Shellae

Gr3iz said:


> Don't overcook the chop! Easy to do. Don't ask me how I know ... ;-)
> 
> We had leftovers tonight.


Found a great YouTube video showing how, and used meat thermo. to get it to 145 degrees internal temp. Was really good.


----------



## Gr3iz

My uncle grilled some chicken thighs last night. My aunt made rice and chicken gravy (and green beans, which I promptly ignored). I could get used to this not cooking bit. Alas, vacations don't last forever ...


----------



## Shellae

Cheese, fruit, Greek olive, tomato, and pita crackers w/ Dijon mustard.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had spaghetti & meatballs & sausage, with a salad and bowl of fruit.


----------



## Shellae

Pepper jack cheese quesadilla, w/ garden tomato, avocado....peach tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken & noodles in cream of chicken soup. I had a tomato and the kids had mini carrots and mini cucumbers.


----------



## mohittomar13

Choley bhature last night after so long.. yum..


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I had a burger and fries while the kids had cheese brats and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## mohittomar13

Choley and Rice


----------



## RT

Really odd for me to even leave the house these days, but got my act together enough for a short outing to Sonic (the Boy drove.)
The burger and tots were fine, but the interesting thing was seeing the young lady car hops roller skating across the parking lot carrying food and wearing masks 
I wondered if that was a still a thing and evidently it is


----------



## Gr3iz

I baked chicken drumsticks and made boiled potatoes.


----------



## RT

All veg tonight with broiled Sugar Bomb tomatoes with a Parm topping, fresh corn on the cob, good honeydew melon and cantaloupe....
Then decaff cofee and a cinamon doughnut.
Aren't doughnuts veggies too?
Huh


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a meatloaf with mac 'n cheese. The kids had some mini carrots and mini cucumber while I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

went to a local restaurant and got their Jumbo Cheesburger with all the toppings but hold the bun and got onion rings. Not bad at all.


----------



## Gr3iz

My mouth is watering ... ;-)

We just had leftovers tonight.


----------



## mohittomar13

Matar Paneer and Rice and Puris


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. The kids had mini carrots and I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

chicken wraps and purple grapes
chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled some sausages and made mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had carrots, I had tomato.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad and chicken wings


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes. Carrots and tomato.


----------



## renegade600

sweet potato waffle fries
hamburger patties with cheese
garden salad
apple sauce cup


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ pulled pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Also baby carrots (kids) and tomato (me).


----------



## mohittomar13

Last night our neighbour offered to exchange food. I quickly accepted as she had cooked Soya Chaap and we had only Chana Daal... Hahahaha..  Chaap was awesome waiting for her next offer.. :X3::X3:


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> Last night our neighbour offered to exchange food.


That seems a fun and wonderful idea to do occasionally!
I do believe though, there would times when I'd have to say Sorry, quite satisfied with what I have tonight 

Which tonight was a Mexican dish chosen by my young'uns. I don't what it's called, but similar to Vacca Flacca without the shrimp. In there was beef,chicken, pork (like bacon) onion and peppers with mucho rice. Rather good salsa and tortilla chips, and a crisp lettuce with sour cream, tomato and guac.
Not bad for a place I'd never heard of here in town.


----------



## mohittomar13

Ate way too many Jalebis and Imartis in the evening. No dinner tonight.


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> Ate way too many Jalebis and Imartis in the evening


Had to look those items up my friend, but sometimes I eat too many sweets too!  
Sometimes they serve as dinner.

Truth be told when I read your post I thought you said you had too many martinis ...
uh actually that would be me without proper eyeglasses in place


----------



## renegade600

Blacken Grill Salmon with Dill Sauce
Brown and Wild Rice
Garden Salad
Roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs.


----------



## renegade600

burger wrap with all the toppings
sweet potato fries


----------



## Gr3iz

Ribs & fries, mac 'n cheese for the kids. Carrots & tomato.


----------



## renegade600

fatty ribeye and brown/wild rice


----------



## Gr3iz

My eldest grandson bought and cooked dinner last night. He grilled chicken pieces (drumsticks, thighs, wings) for us, smothered in BBQ sauce. I made some fries and had a tomato.


----------



## RT

Also gifted with a dinner of chicken and some other stuff...
but ATM only interested in the cheese cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Made burgers out on the grill. The fire got away from me and charred one side, but they were still edible. Made cheese brats for the youngsters along with mac 'n cheese. Carrots for them, tomato for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

KFC


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Later on.....................................
> 
> KFC


No shame in that! The pot pie there is good, but of course we'd all like to try Cookiegal's home made version


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made my chicken & noodles. The kids love it! (So do I.) Carrots for them, tomato for me.)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> we'd all like to try Cookiegal's home made version


I'll have you all over for some soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just say when ... ;-)

Since it was just the two of us here, for the first time in a long time, we went out to eat. I had lemon pepper trout.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mashed potatoes
Roasted chicken
Gravy
Corn


----------



## RT

RT said:

we'd all like to try Cookiegal's home made version



Cookiegal said:


> I'll have you all over for some soon.


Whaddya mean you'll have me all over for some soon?

uuh, you were talking to me, right? 😊

_(sorry, couldn't resist  ) _


----------



## noconfidence

Cookiegal said:


> For those who wish to continue.
> 
> Continuation of:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/8243123-post4578.html
> 
> Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce night.


Me, I got fish and chips approaching, being delivered from one of the best in England. With curry sauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Whaddya mean you'll have me all over for some soon?


OK, let me rephrase that.......


----------



## Tildy

Quiche Lorraine and salad then a Chapmans Choc Almond ice cream cone


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> Chapmans Choc Almond ice cream cone


I always buy Chapman's Dutch Chocolate frozen yogourt and have a big bowl of it every night. It's soooo good.


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> Quiche Lorraine


It's been said real men don't eat quiche...
Well I beg to differ, I mean after all, it's got eggs, bacon, milk or cream, cheese n a buttery crust...so what's not to like that lumberjacks don't like?
Lack or beer? Nope! white wine works just fine


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> I always buy Chapman's Dutch Chocolate frozen yogourt and have a big bowl of it every night. It's soooo good.


Oh that sounds yummy..
I have never seen Chapman's yogurt..of course not been looking with all those yummy cones around 
I will check it out next time I shop...


----------



## RT

noconfidence said:


> Me, I got fish and chips approaching, being delivered from one of the best in England.


Just curious, that would be from...?


----------



## noconfidence

RT said:


> Just curious, that would be from...?


Dads lane. Kings heath.


----------



## RT

noconfidence said:


> Dads lane. Kings heath.


Oh!
Been to the northeast portion of England once and looked forward to top notch fish 'n chips but was disappointing.
And you're near central and have better, further from the sea, I see! 

No kidding, my friend said he got good sea food while living in the Arizona desert (Phoenix)... but you know was $$$ costly


----------



## Gr3iz

Roasting a chicken in the Dutch oven on a bed of potatoes. I'll make Knorrs chicken flavored rice/pasta blend for the kids. They'll also have a mini cucumber and some carrots. Tomato for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

Colossal shrimp
King crab legs
Seafood sauce
Garlic butter
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

I made Beef Strogonoff flavored Hamburger Helper for the kids, along with mini cucumbers. I made "beanie-burgers" for myself (browned ground beef mixed with a can of baked beans). And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Stir fry done in the air fryer (has paddle that stirs contents while air frying) - red peppers, yellow peppers, orange peppers, broccoli, onion, mushrooms.
Chicken thighs


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ pulled pork, mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Mini cukes for the kids and a 'mater for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Rotisserie cornish hen 😋
Rice done in chicken broth 😋
Stirred airfried Asian mixed vegetables 😋
Apple pie with a scoop of frozen vanilla yogurt 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Tildy

trying to be healthy


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Steak sub - cheese, onions, mushrooms
Caesar salad
Beer


----------



## Cookiegal

Simmered beef in rich gravy with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftover KFC
Salad


----------



## HOBOcs

Breakfast for dinner - scrambled eggs, those mini dinner sausages and left over Blueberry pancakes from the weekend - with maple syrup...mmmmm - its a Canadian thing.🇨🇦


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers. Cheddar brats for youngest. Mac 'n cheese. Mini carrots and mini cukes for the little ones. Tomato for the big ones ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

For today

Chicken breast strips, chopped onion, Campbell's cream of mushroom soup, garlic spice, all tossed in to crock pot for few hours and salad on the side


----------



## 2twenty2

In about an hour...................

Pizza - red peppers, onions, pepperoni, bacon, olives, mushrooms
Caesar salad
Bud zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatloaf, peas and rice.


----------



## renegade600

salmon 
wild rice
green beans
chocolate/vanilla layered pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Ham's in the oven. Probably have mashed potatoes and mac 'n cheese. Mini carrots and mini cucumbers for the kids. Tomato for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Stirred airfried veggies - red peppers, yellow peppers, orange peppers, mushrooms, carrots, celery, onion.
fried potatoes
steak


----------



## Gr3iz

Diced ham mixed into macaroni & cheese. And a tomato.


----------



## noconfidence

Chicken tikka masala microwave curry, microchips, bread. First carling lager ×4cans


----------



## 2twenty2

tuna casserole


----------



## TechWizard05

Hamburger


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast, carrots, turnips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger patty and garden salad.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made spaghetti and meatballs and Italian sausages. And some garlic bread.


----------



## noconfidence

Beef, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, Pepsi.


----------



## Cookiegal

@noconfidence,

I've edited your post above as the gratuitous comment doesn't fit with the subject matter. If you have a problem with the action taken by a staff member kindly contact them to discuss it or use the Report button to complain and someone will get back to you.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

BBQ ribs
Baked potato
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

KD.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers. Penne and meatballs for daughter and granddaughter. Ribs and mac n' cheese for youngest grandson and I. Grilled pork chops for oldest grandson, wife and I. Cleaned out a good portion of the fridge! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be homemade chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a chicken on a bed of potatoes and onions in the Dutch oven.


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ chicken
Rice
Mixed vegetables
Coleslaw


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with Knorr's Chicken flavored broccoli rice and pasta. I had leftover potatoes from the roast chicken the other day. Kids also had carrots and mini cucumbers and I had a tomato.

Last night I made boneless country ribs with mac 'n cheese for the youngsters and French fries for oldsters.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bangers and mash


----------



## RT

A rare treat, I guess, food from a food truck called Wild Dogs.
Didn't know we had food trucks around here, but they are the thing now.
So a chili cheese dawg for now and a naked one for later..
And Tums in between....


----------



## Gr3iz

Bought a new grill today (half-price at Big Lots!). Grilled brats and made mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had carrots and split the last mini cucumber, I had a tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

fish burger
Coleslaw
Potato salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked pork chops with mashed potatoes. Carrots for the youngsters and tomato for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak, fried onions and green peppers, carrots, broccoli, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

A little later today...............

Spaghetti and meatballs
Caesar salad
Garlic bread


And for the race 🏁 at 7pm - potato chips, onion dip, Bud Zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

pig salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Gravy-smothered chicken thighs with rice and very early, young peas. And a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza. 🍕


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable stir airfry - carrots, onion, green/red/orange/yellow peppers, mushrooms
Airfried chicken wings


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandson bought/grilled T-bone steaks for the family. Used a bit too much of some spice that gave it a pickle-ish taste (and I hate pickles), but otherwise good. I made steak fries to go with it. And had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Chapatis with cooked potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Sroganoff flavored Hamburger Helper with carrots and mini cucumbers for the youngsters and a tomato for myself.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ham
Mashed potatoes
Peas and carrots
Pumpkin pie and whipped cream


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda like homemade "Shake 'n Bake" chicken breasts with Knorr's Broccoli Chicken flavored rice/pasta blend and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetable stir airfry - red/yellow/orange/green peppers, onion, mushrooms, broccoli, sesame seed oil
Chicken wings


----------



## Cookiegal

A little off-topic but Knuck can you tell me the brand and model of your air fryer? I'm thinking of getting one. Are they really good?


----------



## 2twenty2

T-Fal Actifry Vista - https://www.t-fal.ca/actifry-vista.html

I use mine almost everyday. The T-fal has a paddle inside that stirs the food as it cooks, whereas all the other brands that I'm aware of don't. NOTE: won't do homemade fries as they end up like mashed potatoes and Tater Tots also.

I use frozen fries and no oil as the fries have enough and also baby potatoes are good done in there. I've also done pork chops, sausage, wieners etc.

Oh: and probably wont do fish frozen or fresh as it would probably end up like the homemade fries all mashed.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thank you very much.


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome.


----------



## renegade600

Tuscan Six Cheese Pizza from Papa Johns. I fried some williams hot pork sausage and put it on top.


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled brats and air-fried fries with mac 'n cheese and carrots for the kids. Ran out of tomatoes ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti
Spaghetti sauce with extra lean ground beef
Garlic bread
Caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef ribs are cooking now. Not sure what the sides will be.


----------



## 2twenty2

hamburger gravy
mashed potatoes
peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole fillet with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover chicken breast with mashed potatoes.


----------



## RT

KFC Chicken Pot Pie...
It's not Cookiegal's, but it's not bad at all


----------



## renegade600

sweet potato fries, butterfly shrimp and a bell pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

Lasagna with garlic bread.


----------



## renegade600

pork steak, brown rice, sweet peppers and cucumber slices.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried baby potatoes
Broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was pulled BBQ chicken with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Carrots and mini cucumber for granddaughter and a tomato for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings
Mashed potatoes
Mixed veggies


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken and garden salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken drumsticks on the grill with BBQ sauce, fries for me, mac 'n cheese for the kids.


----------



## renegade600

ribeye steak with sweet peppes/onions and bake sweet potato

just got my first air fryer last week and cooked the steak in it. Done pretty goood. Best of all, it works with alexa. So much easier to tell alexa to air fry for 15 minutes at 360 than to press a lot of buttons.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza - bacon, onion, olives, hot peppers, pepperoni,
Steak sub - cheese, mushrooms, onion, hot peppers
4 Beer


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked pork chops with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried vegetables
Airfried Chicken thighs
Airfried baby red potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

Knorr Chicken noodles with chicken breast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Got home from work and found a meatloaf baking. As long as I don't have to cook, I'm happy! ;-)


----------



## mohittomar13

Paneer Butter Masala with Butter Naan


----------



## 2twenty2

Hamburger - cheese, tomato, onion, pickle, mustard, lettuce
Chicken burger - mayonnaise, lettuce
Fish burger - cheese, tartar sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> Hamburger - cheese,


Hey, knuck. Doesn't that sorta make it a cheeseburger? ;-)

I got some diced ham and cooked it in mac 'n cheese. Gave the youngsters carrot sticks and mini-cucumbers and I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Leftover paneer butter masala with plain rice and then Jalebies..


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Hey, knuck. Doesn't that sorta make it a cheeseburger? ;-)


But it's rather impressive he consumed 3 different burger types in one go!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Hey, knuck. Doesn't that sorta make it a cheeseburger? ;-)


It sure does. I was trying to save space. 😁


----------



## 2twenty2

In a little while.......................

Airfried chicken wings
Airfried baby potatoes
Airfried vegetables


----------



## Cookiegal

No dinner. Just came back from a big late lunch with friends. I had a breakfast of one egg, toast, fruit, fried potatoes and coffee.


----------



## flavallee

Jumbo shrimp with broccoli florets in garlic sauce. 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I roasted a chicken. Made mashed potatoes for myself and Knorr's Chicken flavored pasta/rice blend. Cranberry sauce was good! Kids had baby carrots.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Last night I roasted a chicken. Made mashed potatoes for myself and Knorr's Chicken flavored pasta/rice blend. Cranberry sauce was good! Kids had baby carrots.


What? Not a tomato or a mini cucumber in sight?


----------



## renegade600

pork steak, sweet potato fries with sweet peppers and sliced cucumbers


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with boiled carrots, turnips, celery and potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Roasted chicken
Mashed potatoes
Eggplant


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> What? Not a tomato or a mini cucumber in sight?


I figured the cranberry sauce was sweet enough and dinner was disjointed. :05 before it was ready, my daughter decided she needed to go get dog food, and the little ones went with her, so I ate by myself and made the Knorr's when she got home. I was done eating by then and they lost out ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Felt really lazy tonight, got subs at our local sub shop. I had a large meatball sub.


----------



## mohittomar13

Roasted brinjals cooked with home grinded spices/masala and chapatis.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup - beef, onions, potatoes, carrots, peas, barley


----------



## Gr3iz

Finished off some leftovers. I had ham 'n mac 'n cheese, with a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Today was the Karwa-Chauth festival and Sis-in-law prepared numerous Indian dishes, I had Palak-paneer, Malai-Chaap, Kadhai-Chaap, Veg-korma, Mixed-Veg, Plain Rice, Khasta-Kachori and Mixed Vegetable Raita, and the dinner was sorted for me..


----------



## flavallee

For tonight, I will be eating BBQ beans with chopped up chicken breast and onions mixed in. 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

I made pasta and meatballs and mild Italian sausage. Gave the kids the last two mini cukes. Tomato seemed to be redundant ... ;-)


----------



## mohittomar13

Pumpkin cooked with potatoes and rice. Added very few spices today.


----------



## flavallee

Jumbo shrimp with broccoli and garlic sauce. 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I grilled some burgers and brats. Tonight was various leftovers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Scallops
Fried potatoes
Salad


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ pulled chicken with mac 'n cheese and baked beans for the kids (with a couple of little carrots for the youngsters). I had a leftover burger and a couple of sausages. And a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad.


----------



## mohittomar13

Wada Pao with soooper hot green chili pepper chutney.


----------



## 2twenty2

T-bone
Airfried fries
Green beans


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast with Knorr's rice/pasta blend for the kids and mashed potatoes for myself. The little ones had mini carrots and I had my tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I had one of my homemade chicken pot pies with mashed potatoes.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Having cannellini filled with spinach and ricotta cheese and when ordered from restaurant and there wasnt no pasta in dish but used aubergine thin wrapped as cannellini with sauce and plenty of cheese with salad - I think there's a healthy version of having actual pasta in my meal. 

I gained few weight over the lockdown. But trying to push it more toward and having healthy diet towards and keeping the same if lockdown returns.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Bacon cheese burgers
Caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a roast beef and potatoes with gravy. Little ones had mini carrots and I had my tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Goulash.....................................

Mott's garden cocktail, extra ground beef, onion, red pepper, yellow pepper, orange pepper, macaroni.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was Beef Stroganoff Hamburger Helper. The kids had mini carrots and mini cucumber. I had my tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

chicken thighs
chicken rice (rice cooked in chicken broth)
cauliflower


----------



## renegade600

grill shrimp and salad


----------



## Gr3iz

We had leftovers last night. Finished off the roast beef.

The night before, oldest grandson bought, and grilled, chicken thighs and drumsticks. He's getting pretty good on the grill! ;-)


----------



## mohittomar13

Today is the festival of Choti-Diwali(pre-diwali) and elder brother got a box of my favourite sweets for me.  Kaaju Katli (Cashew Sweet), Coconut Burfi, Dhoda (Milk+Almond) and Pista Fills... Mom prepared Veg. Manchurian, sis-in-law made cheese puffs and soya chaap, and maid prepared chur-chur butter naan..


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm roasting a chicken in my Dutch oven on top of a pile of seasoned potatoes/onions. I'll give the kids some mini carrots and maybe a mini cucumber. I'll have my tomato.


----------



## lunarlander

pasta in spinach and cheese sauce


----------



## renegade600

blacken (as in way over cooked) chicken wings and cucumber slices.


----------



## 2twenty2

Spare ribs
Rice and broccoli


----------



## renegade600

pork loin, brown rice, bell pepper.


----------



## mohittomar13

Beans and rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork BBQ with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. And a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Left over spare ribs
Mac-n-cheese
Broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

Wasn't feeling great today, I think the residuals of the Covid booster shot. Decided to just order subs. I had roast beef.


----------



## renegade600

air fried tuna patties, salad, and applesauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Wasn't feeling great today


Hope you feel better today Mark.


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice and lentils. No spices added today but only salt.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hamburg gravy
Mashed potatoes
Peas and carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Hope you feel better today Mark.


I do, thank you!

Tonight I'm making boneless pork chops in gravy. I'll probably make rice to go with them. I'm out of carrots and tomatoes. Maybe some early, young sweet peas ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I do, thank you!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## mohittomar13

Choley bhaturey, malai chaap and later Ras Malai


----------



## 2twenty2

Roasted chicken
Airfried fries
Cauliflower


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded boneless pork chop in onion soup with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## flavallee

BBQ beans with chopped chicken breast and minced garlic mixed in. 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Oldest grandson was grilling up a bunch of chicken parts, mostly wings and breasts, but using spices and honey seasonings that I don't care for. I let him cook for the rest of the family and I grilled some brats and made some baked beans for myself.


----------



## renegade600

last night for dinner I had air fried salmon, brown rice, sliced cucumbers and sliced bell peppers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Hot chicken sandwich
mashed potatoes
coleslaw
boiled cabbage


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with Stove Top chicken stuffing, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## HOBOcs

spaghetti and meat balls


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made ham cubes & mac 'n cheese. Kids had mini carrots and mini cucumbers and I had a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Clam chowder
garlic toast


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork roast w/ mac 'n cheese. Mini carrots for the youngsters and a tomato for me.


----------



## renegade600

hot williams sausage, egg and cheese on a whole wheat sandwich thin
fresh strawberries


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs & mild Italian sausages with garlic toast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had mini carrots/cucumbers and I had a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

helped the son move to new house so..............................

we had chinese food


----------



## renegade600

parmesan coated tilapia with stir-fry and fresh veggies.


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftover chinese food


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill with air-fried fries ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Shahi veg. pulao with malai kofta


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie and mashed potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

Kraft macaroni & cheese with ham luncheon meat cubes


----------



## Gr3iz

Corky's ribs with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had mini carrots and cucumbers and I had a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Scalloped potatoes
Ham steak
Squash


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## flavallee

Dinner today will be jumbo shrimp with broccoli florets and minced garlic. 😋


----------



## renegade600

couple of turkey patties with american cheese
stir fry
apple sauce
lipton diet green tea

note to myself - no more turkey patties...yukkkkkk


----------



## Gr3iz

renegade600 said:


> note to myself - no more turkey patties...yukkkkkk


LOL!!

Baked ham with mashed potatoes. Kids had mac 'n cheese and split the last mini cuke. I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Whole fenugreek plant (leaving roots) cooked with potatoes. The taste is out of this world when its cooked in mustard oil. The best thing in winters. I love it.


----------



## renegade600

stouffers stuff peppers - I love those things, too bad I cannot eat them more often
water


----------



## 2twenty2

🤫 don't tell Karen aka Cookiegal

pepperoni, cheese, crackers, kielbasa, olives, pickles, deviled eggs 😵🥴
bud zero


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with Knorr's chicken flavored fettuccine and mashed potatoes. Mini carrots for the kids and a tomato for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> don't tell Karen aka Cookiegal


Too late.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried vegetable stir fry
fish
rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Felt lazy. Didn't wanna cook. Didn't wanna do the dishes. Ordered subs ... ;-) I had a roast beef w/extra meat, onions, lettuce, tomato & peppers.


----------



## mohittomar13

Green leafy fenugreek, mustard and spinach saag with plain millet chapati. Added some butter to saag (hara-saag). Best thing in winters.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Felt lazy. Didn't wanna cook. Didn't wanna do the dishes. Ordered subs ... ;-) I had a roast beef w/extra meat, onions, lettuce, tomato & peppers.


That gave me an idea. Later today in about 3-4hrs. from the local pizzaria

Steak sub - cheese, mushrooms, onions
6 wings
Caesar salad


----------



## mohittomar13

Cabbage and cauliflower with rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham with fried pineapple, turnips, carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Only had one package of Hamburger Helper (Beef Stroganoff flavor) left, so I made that for kids, daughter, wife, and made "beanie burgers" (browned ground beef with a can of baked beans, plus assorted spices and onions) for myself. Kids had mini carrots/cukes and I had a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be Filet Mignon steadk with cream corn and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

The turkey is cooking. Daughter is doing Thanksgiving dinner for us. I guess I'll make the mashed potatoes.


----------



## mohittomar13

Just had cabbage and potatoes with chapatis and hot spicy raita. Chillies were too hot, could still feel the burning sensation in the throat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Large salad - romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, olives, red onion, rep peppers, croutons, three cheese dressing


----------



## lunarlander

Jamaican beef patties


----------



## 2twenty2

cheese burger
salad


----------



## lunarlander

Macaroni and cheese with ham.


----------



## mohittomar13

Last night had roasted brinjal bhartaa with chapatis and spicy vegetable raita.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made chicken & noodles. Kids had mini carrots & cucumbers and I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Rice with spicy, sweet, and tangy roasted moth _(a kind of split-grain pulse, not the insect) _


----------



## 2twenty2

Roast chicken
Scalloped potatoes
Carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers. Finished off the turkey ...


----------



## renegade600

pig salad


----------



## mohittomar13

Tonight's dinner is sponsored by our local Lord Rama Temple, the priest announced in the evening that no household need to prepare food tonight. 

Temple follows a strict Sattvic Ahimsa Food (सात्विक भोजन) and does not even put onion and garlic. Anyways, it still tastes 10x better than spicy food and I love it.

I ate Aalu-Sabji with Pooris and Sooji-Halwa..


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with Stove Top stuffing, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese. Kids had mini carrots and cukes. I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Litti Choka


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade steak sub - steak, mushrooms, onions, cheese on an eight six inch bun
Bud zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill.


----------



## mohittomar13

Potatoes and cauliflower with chapatis.


----------



## 2twenty2

Had the rest of the scalloped potatoes
Red / yellow / orange peppers
Chicken wings


----------



## renegade600

bread shrimp
garden salad
apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled pork BBQ with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids split the last mini cucumber and I had a tomato.


----------



## HOBOcs

Homemade Tacos / Nachos with cheddar and jack cheese Ground beef, guacamole, lettuce, tomatoes, salsa, green onions, jalapeno pepper, sour cream


----------



## Gr3iz

California (pot) roast with rice and Le Sueur early, young peas. Kids had mini cukes and I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Fenugreek and Spinach Saag with Chapatis


----------



## lunarlander

Spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

lunarlander said:


> Spaghetti with meatballs


I was gonna say that! ;-) I forgot the garlic toast, though ...


----------



## mohittomar13

Black grams and potatoes with rice..


----------



## 2twenty2

Spaghetti and meat balls 🍝
Caesar salad 🥗
Garlic bread 🍞
Wine 🍾


----------



## Gr3iz

T-bones on the grill with seasoned fries in the air fryer ...


----------



## renegade600

air fry garlic salmon
brown rice
mixed veggies
applesauce

just to note, now I know what to do with the extra tubs of garlic sauce I get with pizza. makes a pretty good coating for salmon


----------



## mohittomar13

Fenugreek and potatoes with millet-corn-sorghum chapatis.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just made a new batch of 9 chicken pot pies so that's what's for dinner with mashed potatoes. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked BBQ chicken drumsticks with mac 'n cheese. Kids had mini cucumbers and I had my tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Sorghum chapatis and soya-chaap


----------



## 2twenty2

2 Cheese burgers
Salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Hadn't taken anything out and didn't know what to have so I just made scrambled eggs and fried potatoes.


----------



## Johnny b

I just had spaghetti over one of my bean mixes (  ) which included small red beans, chopped onion, rice, a small amount of elbows, cinnamon, cayenne pepper, garlic, curry ....cooked with an added cup of vinegar.
Best of all, topped off with Dei Fratelli's seasoned diced tomatoes.

I love Dei Fratelli's :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

We had leftovers, pasta/meatballs and rice/roast.


----------



## mohittomar13

Pearl millet chapatis with paalak-paneer (spinach-paneer)


----------



## Gr3iz

Ham is in the oven. Will likely make mac 'n cheese and mashed potatoes. I think I've still got a tomato ...


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese omelette
sausage patties
applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ chicken, mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had mini carrots and cukes. I had a tomato.


----------



## HOBOcs

Cookiegal said:


> Hadn't taken anything out and didn't know what to have so I just made scrambled eggs and fried potatoes.


Nothing suits our fancy tonight... 
Came here looking for ideas.... Eggs it is ...with has browns!! thx CG


----------



## Cookiegal

HOBOcs said:


> Eggs it is ...with has browns!! thx CG


Any time Jim.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with potatoes au gratin and mac 'n cheese. Kids had mini carrots and mini cukes. I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Corn Chapatis with Hara Saag (mustard leaves + gram leaves + spinach leaves + fenugreek leaves)


----------



## renegade600

ate out at a local family restaurant so I had

Chicken Piccata with angel noodles and capers
Vegetable Medley


----------



## 2twenty2

Cream of mushroom soup
Garlic bread grilled cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill with fries in the air fryer. And a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Roasted brinjal with boiled radish leaves and corn chapatis. Radish leaves and mustard leaves have the same taste but different nutritional values so I keep interchanging these often.


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun pork steak
veggie kabob


----------



## Gr3iz

Ribs! With mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had mini carrots and cucumbers.


----------



## mohittomar13

Carrot and turnips with rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

Parmesan Tilapia
wild and brown rice
corn
chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breast with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta mix. Little people had mini cukes and I had a tomato.


----------



## mohittomar13

Paneer Bhurji with Rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's going to be pork tenderloin steak with Knorr's Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ribs
Rice
Corn on the cob


----------



## renegade600

garlic chicken wings
sweet potato waffle fries
slice cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, sweet peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

Had nothing defrosted, nor easily prepared, so we did subs. I had roast beef with cheese, tomato and lettuce. And chips.


----------



## mohittomar13

Potatoes and cabbage with rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rigatoni
Meatballs
Three cheese spaghetti sauce
Garlic bread/toast


----------



## Gr3iz

Oven baked chicken drumsticks and thighs with BBQ sauce and fries. Mini carrots for kids, tomato for myself.


----------



## Rodo5438

HUMUSSS


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

cornish hen (rotisserie convection toaster oven)
airfried fries
baby carrots


----------



## mohittomar13

pearl millet khichdi


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked trout with carrots, turnips and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Slow baked pork chops in cream of mushroom soup/gravy with mashed potatoes and very early young sweet peas.


----------



## RT

Food makes me sick! 🎲

I'm ashamed to admit how much good eats I waste.. but every thing you folks post makes hunger for whatever you are having 

When the weather cleared I did grill a steak, but the nice thing I got a potato (pre-baked and hot) at ~about the time the steak was done, and this time didn't waste a thing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio singles meat lovers pizzas - added bacon bits and olives
Caesar salad
Bud zero


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded chicken strips with Knorr Chicken noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti (and penne) and meatballs with garlic bread.


----------



## renegade600

bbq chicken wings and sweet peppers


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti here too with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Airfried chicken wings
Stirfried vegetables


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers.


----------



## renegade600

air fried ribeye steak 
yam patties
vanilla pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's meat lasagna.


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## eddie5659

Sea Bass and some bread. Simple I know, but tasty


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans, and a tomato.

Tonight I got subs. I had a Philly cheesesteak. It was good! ;-)


----------



## renegade600

veggie kabob 
tuna salad
orange jello


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken and boiled potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Christmas dinner later today......

A small turkey
A small ham
Scalloped potatoes
Carrots
Cranberry sauce
Apple pie
No fat whipped cream
Unsweetened apple cider


----------



## Gr3iz

#1 grandson bought and cooked a turkey breast. Daughter made several "fixin's" to go with. Of course, jellied cranberry sauce ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

after a big lunch, I just had airfried bbq chicken wings and applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a spiral-sliced ham with a glaze added. Made mac 'n cheese and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Smokes

Chicken permission with cheddar cheesy broccoli and carrots mmm


----------



## 2twenty2

Veggie airfry stir fry - green pepper, mushrooms, leek, orange pepper, red onion
Fish
Rice


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf with scalloped potatoes and mac 'n cheese. Mini carrots for the youngsters and a tomato for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ham (cubed) in mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Leftover chinese food


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got a hunk of meat in the Dutch oven in the oven cooking slowly (200, for now). There are a pile of large cubes of potatoes and onions (that have been coated with oil and spices) under and around the meat. Hoping for a nice tender rare roast beef!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I've got a hunk of meat in the Dutch oven in the oven cooking slowly (200, for now). There are a pile of large cubes of potatoes and onions (that have been coated with oil and spices) under and around the meat. Hoping for a nice tender rare roast beef!


Sounds good 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Unfortunately, it was way overdone. Not a bit of pink. I like my roast beef rare ... <sigh>


----------



## renegade600

garden salad
cherry jello


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Unfortunately, it was way overdone. Not a bit of pink. I like my roast beef rare


That is a disappointment for sure.  Lesson learned I guess?


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I'm doing a stir-fry using veal cutlets, green beans, green pepper, onions, celery and rice. No recipe, just winging it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Fish
Rice
mini red peppers/ yellow peppers/ orange peppers


----------



## renegade600

cheese wrap with lettuce and ham
jello


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I had a couple of cheeseburgers and the kids (and my old lady) had cheddar brats. It's so warm here, it's better to grill than to cook inside! (Shorts and T-shirt on New Year's Eve ... <sigh>)


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be Stouffer's Veal Parmigiana.


----------



## Gr3iz

Angel hair spaghetti, meatballs and mild Italian sausage, with garlic toast.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger steak with onions, peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

wieners
mac-n-cheese
ketchup
peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Hamburger steak with onions, peas and mashed potatoes.


I got lazy and it turned into a hamburger patty with KD.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was busy "de-Chistmasifying" the living room. Got most of the lights down, took everything off the tree and brought it outside, started boxing up everything. It's at least a two day job ...

So -- We just had leftovers ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Broiled sausages, sliced and mixed in with sauteed onions and green peppers and boiled potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Yesterday...................................

pork chops and cream of mushroom soup
fried potatoes
broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

California roast with rice and peas.


----------



## 2twenty2

mac-n-cheese
fish
mushy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

I had my homemade beef stew.


----------



## Tildy

Baked ham with Caesar salad and oh yes some frozen french fries..they just have to be used up.....well.....😋


----------



## renegade600

air fried pork rib tips with memphis pit spice
vegetable medley
apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken and noodles with cream of chicken soup as the medium. Mini carrots and mini cucumbers for the little people and a tomato for me.


----------



## renegade600

marie callendar beef pot pie


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with Stove Top stuffing, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 chicken
airfried fries


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun pork loin and veg medley


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I roasted a chicken and made some Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. Carrots/tomato.

Tonight was leftovers.


----------



## 2twenty2

greek pasta salad
ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cukes for the youngsters and a tomato for myself.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken thighs
italian pasta salad


----------



## lunarlander

Chicken chow mein


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots/mini cukes for kids, tomato for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
wings
caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken leg, peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 2twenty2

fish
airfried baby potatoes
sweet peppers


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be my homemade meatloaf with peas and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night we had ribs slathered in BBQ sauce. My daughter and I had fries, the rest had mashed potatoes that my grandson made (he's taking an on-line cooking course). Carrots, mini cucumbers and tomato, as usual.


----------



## 2twenty2

1/4 chicken
rice
broccoli


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes or Knorr's bacon flavored mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots and mini cukes/tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

fish
fried potatoes
mushy peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Trout with carrots, turnips and boiled potatoes.


----------



## Couriant

Will be having Steak and ale pies... not sure what I will do for a side though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftovers.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steak with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives Noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Eldest grandson bought, and grilled, some steaks. I made steak fries for some of us, he made shells and cheese for the rest. Baby carrots/mini cucumbers for the kids and a tomato for (mostly) me.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken burger - cheese, mayo, pickle
salad


----------



## Cookiegal

KD.


----------



## RT

Haven't posted here in so long I nearly forgot I was hungry for whatever you folks are having! 

So, the Boy cooked up a nice steak and a rather splendid version of sauteed mushrooms, as he recalled me and his Mom used to make them.
Of course he didn't get quite right, but it's delicious 
Reheating with a few cut Sugar Bomb tomatoes 
No steak sauce needed, and the best part was I didn't have to do hardly anything.....
except thank him for bringing that over.

And of course politely complain at the lack of buttered bread and potato


----------



## Gr3iz

waited all day for a neighbor to come over and help replace my garbage disposal (OK, maybe not "Help", but do it himself!). I didn't want to run the full dishwasher until it had been done. Finally gave up a short time ago, but as we had only 1 clean plate in the cupboard, I opted for subs instead. I had a Philly cheesesteak (w/onions and grilled green peppers). MMmmm good! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> (OK, maybe not "Help", but do it himself!).


Yeah man, that's my definition of politely asking for "help" these days


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers for the youngsters. Ran out of tomatoes. (And when I can find them, they are pricey!!)


----------



## Cookiegal

Pot roast with carrots, turnips, celery and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

ham steak
scalloped potatoes
carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover pork chops and rice.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Ran out of tomatoes. (And when I can find them, they are pricey!!)


I know whatcha mean man, am on the last of my Sugar Bombs, gotta use them or lose them... and nothing of tasty goodness in sight til warmer weather.

KFC chicken pot pie warms me this evening.


----------



## renegade600

it was papa johns zesty pizza last night.


----------



## Gr3iz

Most of the family was out, so the old lady and I went out to the local Cracker Barrel (and sat near the big fireplace!). Felt good, considering it is about 20 F outside, pretty cold for this far south! I had their roast beef (though it is really more like pot roast). Very tasty!


----------



## renegade600

garden salad with cajun blacken chicken


----------



## 2twenty2

BBQ ribs
rice
peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded cod nuggets with mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## renegade600

spaghetti with hot pepper cheese melted over it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

airfried chicken wings
roasted baby potatoes
cauliflower


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


I'll trade you. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I'll trade you.


Not a chance but I can thaw out another one for you.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Not a chance but I can thaw out another one for you.


😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Dinner's at 5:00 p.m.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Dinner's at 5:00 p.m.


OK 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Yummmmm.......it was sooooo goooood.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Yummmmm.......it was sooooo goooood.


It sure was 😋. Thank you for inviting me.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. It was nice to have the company.


----------



## lunarlander

Pasta in Alfredo sauce with Romano cheese and Spam cubes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hamburger Helper - Beef Stroganoff flavor. Baby carrots and tomato.


----------



## RT

A French Dip sandwich ...
Ooo la-la 
Really could have just drank the _au jous_


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken drumsticks, baked with BBQ sauce, mac 'n cheese or fries. Baby carrots/tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken wings
salad
peppers


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fillet of sole with brown beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken and noodles. Baby carrots/mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

KFC 🐥


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## renegade600

ribeye steak, bake sweet potato and broccoli


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nawabi salmon curry with lemon rice, very nice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just got subs tonight. I had a roast beef with lettuce, tomato & onion with provolone cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Very lazy today, so later on........

chinese food take out


----------



## Gr3iz

I just put the hunk of beef in the oven, along with a little bit of stew meat, in case it is not quite large enough, and a few cans of cream of mushroom soup, a packet of onion soup mix, a packet of brown gravy mix, a cut up onion and several select spices, all cooking at 225F for at least 6 hours. At which time I'll peel several potatoes and open a can of small, young, early, sweet peas. Probably won't even slice a tomato ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I just put the hunk of beef in the oven, along with a little bit of stew meat, in case it is not quite large enough, and a few cans of cream of mushroom soup, a packet of onion soup mix, a packet of brown gravy mix, a cut up onion and several select spices, all cooking at 225F for at least 6 hours. At which time I'll peel several potatoes and open a can of small, young, early, sweet peas. *Probably won't even slice a tomato* ... ;-)


😲


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I know. Just seemed like overkill ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

fish
airfried fries
mushy peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled some burgers. I had mine sans buns with a can of beef ravioli. And a tomato. ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef
mashed potatoes
gravy
carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork chops are brining. In a while, I'll bake them and make some mashed potatoes. The kids will have baby carrots and mini cucumbers and I'll have a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftovers...................................

hot beef sandwich
mashed potatoes
carrots


----------



## Johnny b

Ya'll know I'm into beans 

I've come up with the perfect recipe, at least for me.

Works well with most beans.
I make a pot full at a time.

2 cups of beans, small reds currently.
Cook for 4 hours at a low boil on the stove top.
Add 1/2 chopped white onion, 1/2 cup rice, small handfull of macaroni,
cup of vinegar, heaping tablespoon of Sweet Baby Rays Hickory Brown Sugar barbecue sauce, a table spoon of Franks Red Hot Xtra Hot sauce, 2 table spoons of curry and a table spoon of bacon bits.
And some maple syrup.
Cook for another hour and done.

Will have it over spaghetti tonight.


Yum.....darn good


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Yum.....darn good


My Dear Sir, having read your recipe, you've included many of my preferred condiments and such.
I wondered about about a whole cup of vinegar, but I get it - it ain't no thang without that tang


----------



## Gr3iz

We've been eating out for the last couple of days due to the lack of power in our neighborhood. Well, much of Memphis is still dark. Many traffic lights are out, too


----------



## renegade600

meat loaf, white beans, green beans, jello with fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that we've got our power back (yay!!), I will make baked chicken breasts. Probably with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. Carrots/cukes and tomato ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night's menu changed. We'll probably have that tomorrow night.

My grandson is learning (online) to become a chef. He needed to use the kitchen, so I just broiled some sausages for the youngsters and I. Mac 'n cheese and baked beans. carrots, cukes and tomato.

Tonight was a pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots/cukes and a tomato.


----------



## Johnny b

I seldom use an oven.
Mostly stove top and microwave.

But with all the talk of bad weather several days ago, I broke down an bought a Coleman camp stove for minor emergencies where all I need is to warm up something or put together something simple.

When I went back to Walmart yesterday, apparently other people had the same idea 
All the camp stoves and propane tanks were sold out. lol.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## Johnny b

Beans over spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

Penne and meatballs and mild Italian sausage and garlic bread.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

🥩steak sub
🍕pizza
🐥chicken wings


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf and mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots and tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Stupor Bowl menu

chicken wings
ribs
pizza
kielbasa
cheese
crackers
potato chips & onion dip
corn chips & salsa
mixed nuts
bud zero
😋

This is @Cookiegal 's favourite part after I eat that yummy super bowl food 😀. Later I will probably be 😵🥴🤢


----------



## Cookiegal

Right now the only thing I can eat in that list is crackers. My reflux is acting up again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Right now the only thing I can eat in that list is crackers. My reflux is acting up again.


☹

I haven't had acid reflux ever since I started taking pantoprazole magnesium 40mg. I use to have reflux real bad.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've been taking Lansopraole) for years and even twice a day and tried others but they don't work for me. My case is very complex.


----------



## Gr3iz

I concocted something new tonight, Steak-Umm Stroganoff. I fried 2 boxes of (generic) Steak-Umms and cut them up and put them into 4 packages of Knorr's Stroganoff. Very tasty!

Baby carrots and tomato.


----------



## renegade600

nothing fancy here. Just a ham and cheese sandwich, slice cucumbers, and sweet peppers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spent over 3 hours at the doctor's. Didn't get home until after 6. Offered a choice of leftovers or subs, everyone chose subs. Hey, it doesn't cost them anything ... ;-) 

I had a 10" cheesesteak sub with sauteed onions and grilled peppers.


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian sausage on a bun, mustard, onions, cheese.
Sweet peppers


----------



## dotty999

pasta salad,


----------



## RT

From the local watering hole, Southern Eggrolls.

It's pork BBQ and coarse hand cut cole slaw wrapped in wonton or egg roll wrapper and quickly deep fried.
A brilliant idea that works, esp with the home made sauce (which should be for sale on the shelves as far as I'm concerned.)

This particular home grown BBQ batch was really good, and worth every penny


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken roasted in the Dutch oven on a bed of seasoned, cubed potatoes and onions. Baby carrots, mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ chicken with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots, mini cukes and a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Airfried chicken thighs
Kraft dinner
Peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Stroganof Hamburger Helper. Baby carrots, mini cukes and tomato.


----------



## dotty999

Baked potatoes topped with tuna and chilli sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef stew


----------



## Gr3iz

I broiled some sausages. The kids had mac 'n cheese, baby carrots and mini cucumbers. I had fries and a tomato.


----------



## RT

Left over fried fish, fries, coleslaw, heated to crispness via the toaster oven.
Uh, not the slaw though, remained crisp and cool


----------



## Gr3iz

Yesterday I made ribs. Slow cooked all day. Made mac 'n cheese and baked beans to go with it. Kids had baby carrots and I had my tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fish
Airfried fries
red/yellow/orange mini peppers


----------



## Gr3iz

Along similar lines -- Fish sticks and air-fried fries. Youngest had baby carrots and a mini cuke and I had a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍚 🍣 Chinese food take-out 🍜 🍤


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was country style pork ribs with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers for the youngsters and a tomato for myself.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad with blacken chicken and strawberry applesauce cup.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roast chicken with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend (I had leftover potato/onion cubes). Baby carrots and mini cukes for the little people and a tomato for me ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

cornish hen
scalloped potatoes
cauliflower


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak, fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

organic pasta with Swedish meatballs. Grated gouda cheese.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night -- Baked pork chops with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots and tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steak with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Homemade chili
Garlic toast


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf with mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots/tomato.


----------



## renegade600

pork in bbq sauce over mash potatoes, corn, strawberry applesauce cup


----------



## Gr3iz

We went out for a late lunch to a buffet, and I got my money's worth, as I typically do at those places, so am not hungry for dinner.

I had prime rib, meatloaf, baked fish and mashed potatoes. Then, a large plate of surprisingly good lasagna! Some apple cobbler for dessert.


----------



## 2twenty2

In a couple of hours............

vegetable airfried stir fry
ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

Ham with mac n' cheese. Mini cukes/baby carrots and my tomato ...


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti topped with cream of mushroom soup


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with sauteed onions, sweet potato fries and applesauce.

tip -, those single serving mott applesauce cups can be recycled into small dipping bowls, ingredient bowls and more. I started saving some of them.


----------



## Gr3iz

#1 grandson cut up a smoked (pre-cooked) turkey and put the parts on the grill. I made mashed potatoes and had a tomato. Granddaughter had her little carrots.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I had prime rib, meatloaf, baked fish and mashed potatoes. Then, a large plate of surprisingly good lasagna! Some apple cobbler for dessert.


My friend, I'd be pleased with your leftover crumbs (if there were any)
Or..may I borrow your napkin when you're done with it?


----------



## Gr3iz

My plate was pretty clean when I was done. If you could find anything left on it, you'd be more than welcome to it.
However, if you were hungry, I'd be more than happy to buy your meal for you!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> However, if you were hungry, I'd be more than happy to buy your meal for you!


Thanks man! I may swing by this May for the Mephis in May BBQ fest


----------



## renegade600

air fried sweet potato with butter and cinnamon topping.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

fried potatoes
fried fish
mushy peas


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill. I sauteed onions and mixed them into my meat, along with several spices. The others were plain (the old lady doesn't like too many spices and eldest grandson doesn't like onions). The youngsters prefer cheese brats with mac n' cheese. I air-fried some waffle fries.


----------



## Tildy

Today ....I feel like I want scrambled eggs, mashed potatoes and Heinz baked beans.
Still only 2.30pm so could change my mind


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
chicken wings
caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Yesterday I made a California roast (pot roast) along with boiled potatoes and small, early, young peas. And a tomato and baby carrots.

Pork roast is in the oven. Mashed potatoes and Knorr's Broccoli pasta/rice blend for those who do not like potatoes. Tomato and baby carrots.


----------



## 2twenty2

👨‍🍳Whats for *Dinner!👩‍🍳*

Kraft *Dinner* served on a *dinner* plate at the *dinner* table with *dinner* sausage eaten using a *dinner* fork and a *dinner* knife while wearing a *dinner* napkin at *dinner* time. 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

Guess what, I'm having the same but without the sausage, knife and napkin.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Guess what, I'm having the same but without the sausage, knife and napkin.


👍😋 two great minds think alike.


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> two great minds think alike.


And then there's you two ... ;-)

I baked chicken drumsticks and put BBQ sauce on them. Made mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Tomato/baby carrots.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> *And then there's you two ... ;-)*
> 
> I baked chicken drumsticks and put BBQ sauce on them. Made mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Tomato/baby carrots.


👩‍🎓👨‍🎓


----------



## Gr3iz

Cubed ham mixed in with mac 'n cheese. I had a tomato. Out of carrots and cukes. Off to the store tomorrow. I was too lazy yesterday ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made my "Steak 'Um Stroganoff" again. Baby carrots/mini cukes for the youngsters and a tomato for me.

Tonight I made my first home built lasagna! I read several recipes online and picked and chose the bits from each that I liked. It actually turned oiut quite good! Everyone liked it (except the old lady, but that didn't surprise me). I had my tomato and the kids had their carrots and cucumbers.


----------



## renegade600

nothing fancy, just had a couple of air fried hot dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was roast chicken with Knorr's chicken flavored rice/pasta blend. Carrots & tomato.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq pork tips and salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Lazy day -- Ordered and picked up subs. I had a Philly cheesesteak.


----------



## 2twenty2

2 fish burgers
caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Real burgers ... ;-) With seasoned fries and a tomato. Kids had cheddar brats with mac 'n cheese and baby carrots and mini cucumber.


----------



## RT

The Boy made a great beef stew, well balanced with seasoning, lots 'o veg and tender meat - not tough or stringy - and a good solid tasty broth.
Deserved a good red wine and some rustic bread,
but I too hungry to pretend otherwise...:
Ate my portion right up, for a change


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made pulled pork BBQ with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots, mini cukes and a tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken noodle vegetable soup
Garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Souffer's Veal Parmigiana dinner.


----------



## Gr3iz

#1 grandson bought and grilled several T-Bone steaks. I made mashed potatoes and Knorr's cheddar & broccoli sides. Baby carrots and tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot dogs > diced onion, mustard, relish
Garden salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Took my middle grandson (and the rest of the gang) out for dinner for his birthday (about 3 weeks late, but). We went to a local buffet. I had some nice tender, very rare beef, not sure of the cut, some pork sirloin, meatloaf with baked beans. Then went back and got some rare beef tenderloin and some lasagna. I'm stuffed! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak sub
pizza
chicken wings


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. Kids had baby carrots and mini cucumbers. I had tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Leftover

Steak sub
pizza
chicken wings 

from yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ chicken, mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots and a tomato. Plus a few homemade onion rings #1 grandson mad for his cooking class. Not bad ...


----------



## renegade600

pork steak, turnip greens, black beans, applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

Cornish hen
scalloped potatoes
squash


----------



## lunarlander

Sushi takeout


----------



## 2twenty2

cabbage rolls


----------



## renegade600

ribeye steak, greens, applesauce


----------



## renegade600

buffalo chicken wings and stir fry


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork shoulder with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots and mini cukes for little people, tomato for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
wings
caesar salad


----------



## renegade600

garden salad and jello


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill and fries in the air fryer. baby carrots and a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

spicy buffalo hot wings and applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Sirloin tip roast beef, very rare! Boiled potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers for the little ones and a tomato for me.


----------



## RT

Chicken roll-up from the Greek style place, where the Boy's girl works now.
Custom made to the Girl's requested specs with grilled chicken (duh), real bacon bits, roasted red pepper and lots of crumbled feta, and maybe some other stuff in there, I'm sure.
It all worked well in concert.
A very tasty sauce on the side too, for dipping, or slurping right out of the cup


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked breaded boneless pork chops with mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots/mini cuke & tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................

rigatoni
classico 4 cheese spaghetti sauce and mushrooms
chicken thighs cooked in the spaghetti sauce
parmesan cheese
garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots/mini cukes and a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

air fry bbq pork tips and salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Homemade lasagna. Not too bad, if I do say so myself ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Last night, finished off a really good&tender steak sandwich, a packet of grilled zuke, yellow squash, onion and red bell pepper...
four spears of asparagus, and one of the best fresh made horseradish sauces I've ever had.
Also what they call a tomato chutney, also delicious.
Again from Tazikis.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hot roast beef sandwich
Airfried fries
Peas


----------



## 2twenty2

Too lazy to cook, so............

Chinese take out from the local Mandarin


----------



## Gr3iz

I made my "Steak 'Um Stroganoff". Baby carrots/mini cukes. Tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

😲 I am going to make a chicken pot pie bachelor style 😁.................

2 deep dish frozen pie crusts
2 cans cream of chicken soup
Frozen mixed vegetables
Cubed chicken breast
Preheat oven to 350F

Mix the soup, mixed vegetables, cubed chicken breast and one soup can of milk together.
Pour mix in one pie crust. The other pie crust is to put on top. Poke a couple of holes in top pie crust
Place in preheated oven and hope for the best

NOTE: Never tried this before. 😰 😟
2nd NOTE: Smells good


----------



## 2twenty2

Good news my chicken pie turned out pretty good 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Congrats, knuck!

I broiled some sausage and sliced it up into a frying pan of sauteed onions and green peppers. Boiled potatoes. Baby carrots. Mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks Mark.

bbq ribs
airfried fries
corn on the cob


----------



## renegade600

garden salad - something light and simple


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork shoulder steaks, baked. Mac n' cheese. Baby carrots.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried potatoes, wieners and onions
mixed vegetables


----------



## renegade600

mesquite chicken breast and leftover spinach. got to get smaller cans of spinach...got old real quick.


----------



## Gr3iz

Another lazy evening. I just packed up the grandkids and the old lady and we went out to Cracker Barrel for dinner. Roast beef (actually, I'd call if pot roast, but ...), mashed potatoes and a side salad for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

@Gr3iz reading your post made me lazy 😁 so........

4 slice pizza
6 wings
steak sub

from the local pizzeria


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you trying to tell me I'm a bad influence on you, knuck? ;-)

I made burgers and cheddar brats on the grill, with mac n' cheese. Baby carrots. Mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## renegade600

pork steak in bbq sauce and brown rice


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade chicken vegetable soup
Garlic bread


----------



## renegade600

chicken wings and tomato medley


----------



## renegade600

Garden Salad with grill Chicken


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with cheese, air fried onions, brown rice and applesauce


----------



## dotty999

cheesy pasta salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Chili
Popcorn twists


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried

Fish-n-chips
mushy peas
malt vinegar
salt


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots. Mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## RT

Canned chili (Campbell's Chunky) which was heavy on the beans, pretty stingy on the meat 
Doctored with Tango's Southwestern Sunset seasoning and some Ortega jarred jalapenos (not much flavor in that particular jar, but at least they weren't mushy, like some others)
Chunk of Xtra sharp cheddar and saltines.


----------



## renegade600

leftovers - meatloaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Baby back ribs with baked beans and a tomato. I ended up eating alone. The rest of the crew disappeared for the day! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

scalloped potatoes
chicken
broccoli


----------



## Shellae

Atlantic cod, pilaf, green salad, mango.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pot roast with rice and early, young, small green peas.


----------



## renegade600

salad and airfryer slice sweet potatoes coated with butter and cinnamon


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots, Mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## Blackmirror

My kitchen has been updated and the addition of a new gadget,an air fryer with rotisserie.
doesn’t improve my cooking though .
tonight is pilau rice,garlic chicken breasts and mushy peas.


----------



## Gr3iz

Rigatoni & meatballs, preceded by a salad.


----------



## renegade600

air fried chopped pork steak in Worcestershire sauce and stir fried.


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf with mac 'n cheese and salad. Baby carrots, mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

air fried Garlic Salmon, wild rice, stir fry


----------



## RT

Beef and barley soup from the can with a a dash of this 'n' that to jazz it up a bit.
Crackers (saltine)
Tip :
Crackers were getting a bit stale, revived some of them with a trip in the microwave for ~20-30 seconds....only 5-6 crackers per cycle, please...
At first you'll think this doesn't work, but wait 2-3 minutes and you'll find renewed crispness


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ chicken with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots, mini cukes and a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with bbq sauce, peas, pinto beans, applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled sausages, sliced and thrown in with sauteed onions and green peppers with boiled potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cukes and a tomato.


----------



## RT

Had a baked potato.
Butter and sour cream...wishing for freshly snipped chives...


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked potato and what? Where's the meat?


----------



## RT

Umm, yeah Mark, kinda wondered that meself!
So it came with a steak, so I did have a piece about the size of the little finger....not enough to mention 
Gotta stretch my meals out, so it'll be meat without potato for a day 'r two


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked boneless pork chops in gravy with egg noodles and early, young peas. And a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken strips, wild rice, pinto beans


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken Alfredo and a salad.


----------



## renegade600

not hungry so just a ham and cheese on whole wheat bread


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun cornish hen and garden salad.


----------



## RT

Piece 'o' lefter over steak, gently warmed
Mushy Peas
Yeast roll w/butter


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I was by myself, so I just threw a couple of burgers on the grill and ate them with a can of mini ravioli. Also had a salad and my tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade meatloaf with cream corn and butter herb rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's lasagna is cooking. Should be ready shortly. Grandson made some French bread for his cooking class. We'll try some of that. Maybe baby carrots for youngsters. Tomatoes would seem redundant ... ;-) Still have some salad, I guess that will go over well as an appetizer.


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> Stouffer's lasagna is cooking. Should be ready shortly. Grandson made some French bread for his cooking class. We'll try some of that. Maybe baby carrots for youngsters. Tomatoes would seem redundant ... ;-) Still have some salad, I guess that will go over well as an appetizer.


Stouffer has some of the best entrees. Lasagna and Stuff Peppers are two of my favorites.


----------



## renegade600

I made up something so no idea of what to call it. sliced pork steak, chopped onions, diced hash brown, all mixed together with rays hickory bbq sauce then air fried


----------



## renegade600

Stouffer's Meatloaf and Mash potatoes, cucumber slices, applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Stroganoff Hamburger Helper. Baby carrots, mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## RT

Pot pie, of the chicken variety, Stouffer's, frozen.

Always had trouble from those frozen pies with the sauce bubbling out of the crust, no matter how many vents I poke into it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti/pasta and meatballs with garlic bread. Mini cukes for the youngsters.


----------



## renegade600

Went to a local mexican restaurant. 
Carnitas served with rice, refried beans, salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots & tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just made scalloped potatoes (partially) and I'll put them in for the last 30 minutes uncovered just before dinner. I'll have those with ham and probably carrots.


----------



## Gr3iz

Everybody else already ate at a picnic they went on (and left me alone to watch my race in peace!), so I just threw a couple of burgers on the grill.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today............................

chili
garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Later today a hamburger patty and I still have to figure out what else.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made "Steak-Um Stroganoff". Baby carrots and mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## RT

From Arby's... seemingly real chicken nuggets in their spicy honey BBQ sauce, which I liked.
Had some left over rice, the sauce was sticky enough - so I rolled the saucy nuggets in the rice, made a rice coated spicy nugget ... did that about seven times...
not bad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was Dr. Oetker cheese and spinach thin crust pizza.

Tonight is going to be chicken breast with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

Just a Ruben Sandwich nothing fancy


----------



## 2twenty2

Steak - fried onions, peppers and mushrooms
Caesar salad


----------



## RT

Just a sodium rich sub from Fire House...the pistrami and corned beef one, what ever they call it.
Checking the nutrition on that sandwich - pretty much delivers all your sodium needs for the day! 
No way could I eat the whole thing anyway, so rounded it off with some Salt & Vinegar chips and a brownie.

Now if only I had something with potassium in it that wouldn't cause spontaneous combustion


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night was spaghetti & meatballs. Tonight I just threw some burgers and brats on the grill. Didn't have a lot of time after the TSG chat and Zoom session! Allan (managed) and I spent another couple of hours chatting after Mike had to go.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Allan (managed) and I spent another couple of hours chatting after Mike had to go.


----------



## eddie5659

Strawberry Pierogi


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Strawberry Pierogi


That's my kind of breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## eddie5659

haha, I like the fruit ones, blueberry is may favourite.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steaks with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> haha, I like the fruit ones, blueberry is may favourite.


Blueberry is full of anti-oxidents so the next time the Road Runner makes your Coyote go _>splat<_ or _>kaboom<_ you'll be fine...
and just in time for next sale from the Acme Co,


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Pork tenderloin steaks with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives noodles.


Karen, it's the A.M. time by most clocks...
depends on sleeping habits, but your dinner sounds like a good breakfast


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> but your dinner sounds like a good breakfast


Steak for breakfast? I already have had it planned so I figured why not post it now?


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Steak for breakfast?


Absolutely!
Steak and eggs, crispy hash browns and something that was supposed to be healthy for ya


----------



## Cookiegal

I've heard of steak and eggs but Knorr noodles?


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> I've heard of steak and eggs but Knorr noodles?


actually knorr noodles with breakfast sausage mixed in makes a pretty good breakfast


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> actually knorr noodles with breakfast sausage mixed in makes a pretty good breakfast


I guess anything goes really when it comes to breakfast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots, mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Beef stew.


----------



## Gr3iz

I had more leftover meatballs than time today, so I made some pasta and heated the meatballs in sauce. I had made a salad, so I had a big plate of that. Kids had their baby carrots and mini cukes ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty with scalloped potatoes and not sure what vegetable yet.


----------



## RT

For today is my birthday, I was gifted with a huge hunk of
Prime Rib, medium rare, with a tasty _au jus _ _+good horseradish sauce
Baked potato
loaded Garden salad big enough for two
Much more than I can eat in a day.

For the occasion I finally decided to open that bottle of Cote du Rhone Villages that I've had on the shelf for ten years, a 2012 vintage.
Been checking the vintage charts that kept saying "Keep" but gave in.
We three tasters all agreed another year or two would've been perhaps better, but there's truth to say about some wines breathing and aeration.
Few but the French make wine meant for aging, most are bottled to drink when they released.

Everything I had today was a treat!


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry, just a grapefruit.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

Spaghetti
Italian sausage
Four cheese spaghetti sauce
Garlic bread


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> For today is my birthday


Happy belated, my friend!

Last night I grilled some sausages outside, then sliced them up and threw them in the frying pan with sauteed onions and green peppers. Boiled potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers. And a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Homemade chicken pot pie and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Baby carrots and mini cukes. Tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

cucumber sandwich salt and pepper
toasted tomato sandwich salt, mayo
celery sticks and three cheese ranch dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

Where's the beef? ;-)

I made boneless pork chops in cream of mushroom gravy with mashed potatoes and small, early, young sweet peas. Baby carrots and a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

leftover rotel cheese dip poured over elbow noodles. small salad

ran out of chips  Rotel dip made with velveeta, williams sausage, rotel


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight I made -- a trip to the local sub shop for a 10" cheesesteak sub with extra meat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers and brats on the grill.


----------



## Cookiegal

A chicken leg with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## RT

I'm looking at some beef stew with a corn bread stick.
And it's looking back at me...
Maybe later, I'll be glad to have the potatoes and carrots in the broth


----------



## Cookiegal

Ham steak, fried pineapple, broccoli and cauliflower with melted cheddar cheese on top and mashed potatoes.


----------



## crjdriver

Baked Italian sausage sandwich with salad. For Elvis, boiled chicken and kibble.


----------



## 2twenty2

cornish hen
baby potatoes
carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Angel hair spaghetti & meatballs with garlic bread. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers. Tomato just seemed redundant ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

rotisserie chopped pork on wheat sandwich thin buns.


----------



## RT

Tried the Arby's new Wagyu burger...
well... it does look different...
they put too much stuff on it....saucy - wise.
sorry, but I'd like to see the certificate of origin of the meat...


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was salmon baked in maply syrup with broccoli and cauliflower topped with shredded cheddar cheese (which melts nicely) and rice. 

Tonight it will be chicken breast with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

Made a pot roast yesterday. Made rice with it, along with early, young, sweet peas. Baby carrots for youngster.


----------



## renegade600

Spaghetti and fresh strawberries


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> Spaghetti and fresh strawberries


Again my friend, I must ask if those were separate things? 
But since you mentioned it .... hmmm.... butter, sugar, pasta, berries....


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight I made pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes and mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots and mini cucumbers. Tomato.


----------



## renegade600

chopped pork, mashed cauliflower, fresh strawberries.


----------



## Gr3iz

For my birthday, I took the old lady and two youngest grandkids to a steakhouse (Longhorn). I had a big, juicy rare ribeye and baked potato. Yummy!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> For my birthday, I took the old lady and two youngest grandkids to a steakhouse *(Longhorn)*. I had a big, juicy rare ribeye and baked potato. Yummy!


I'm gonna guess that would be the Outlaw Ribeye?
Decent choice, the Porterhouse isn't bad either...and I quite like the parmesean asparagus there 

But, for your birthday ... THEY should have taken YOU out


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I'm gonna guess that would be the Outlaw Ribeye?


Bingo!

Well, my mother had sent me a card with a check, so, technically she took us out. And, the little ones are 10 and 13, so they have no $$, and the old lady spends her "allowance" within 36-48 hours of obtaining it! ;-)

Tonight I made chicken drumsticks with BBQ sauce. I had fries, kids had mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots and mini cukes. Tomato.


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese on whole wheat thin buns


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese on multi grain sandwich thin buns


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems a bit redundant, no? ;-)

Last night #1 grandson took us out to dinner at a buffet. I pigged out! I would say I'm gonna get fat, but I believe I'm already there ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

spanish rice, cucumber slices


----------



## RT

Following instructions on the label, I burned a frozen pizza last night, salvaged what I could of the toppings.

Tonight have a fresh pizza from Marco's...not great, but not burned


----------



## Gr3iz

Been having a hard time eating the past few days since I had *all* my teeth pulled on Thursday! Have been mostly eating mashed potatoes and applesauce. Tonight I had some leftover pasta and a very finely chopped meatball. Even that was hard to just swallow, but I made it. I guess I'm gonna lose a few pounds, but I can afford it! ;-)


----------



## renegade600

chicken breast, broccoli with cheese and fresh strawberries


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Been having a hard time eating the past few days since I had *all* my teeth pulled on Thursday! Have been mostly eating mashed potatoes and applesauce. Tonight I had some leftover pasta and a very finely chopped meatball. Even that was hard to just swallow, but I made it. I guess I'm gonna lose a few pounds, but I can afford it! ;-)


I'm sorry to hear that Mark, but i can give you sympathy...
hoping you got the pills to ease your pain, even though it's just a band aid.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I burned a frozen pizza last night


I did that with a Stouffer's Lasagna the other night. I even reduced the time it said because it's for a 1,000 watt microwave and mine is 1,200 but it was burn all around the edges with only a little bit that was good in the middle. The portion is already so small that it was just a few bites.


----------



## Cookiegal

@Gr3iz,

I'm sorry you have to go through this. It's that waiting time where you can't each much that's the worst. But, as they say, this too shall pass. Hang in there.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be pork tenderloin steaks (plural because they're so small one wouldn't be enough) with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives Noodles.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> I did that with a Stouffer's Lasagna the other night. I even reduced the time it said because it's for a 1,000 watt microwave and mine is 1,200 but it was burn all around the edges with only a little bit that was good in the middle. The portion is already so small that it was just a few bites.


I always like the edge of Stouffers Lasagna a bit burned. Even when I make it myself or make goulash, I will put put in large muffin pans to bake so I can have a lot of edges


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty, chili beans, green beans and cucumber slices.


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> I always like the edge of Stouffers Lasagna a bit burned


I like my things well-done but there's burned and then there's BURNED.  It was like all welded together in a glob that you can't even get a knife through.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> but there's burned and then there's BURNED


Yes there's a fine line sometimes!
And Stouffers Lasagna is one of my staples, but found out it certainly can be overcooked to the point of no return 
Today I tossed the burnt pizza remains into the woods as a Frisbee and got some good distance with it too


----------



## Gr3iz

Mashed potatoes and applesauce ... I'd kill to be able to eat a burger! (And I don't mean through a straw!)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Today I tossed the burnt pizza remains into the woods as a Frisbee


I'm sure you made a raccoon or fox very happy.


----------



## Couriant

RT said:


> ...
> Today I tossed the burnt pizza remains into the woods as a Frisbee and got some good distance with it too


Was it a Hawaiian pizza? You know that you need to cook that at ahola temperature....

I'll see myself out..


----------



## RT

Couriant said:


> Was it a Hawaiian pizza?


No James, 'twas a Tombstone supreme...and fittingly it's now in it's final resting place


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sure you made a raccoon or fox very happy.


 I sure hope so, for they come by now and and then, cool creatures! 
But it's more likely there'll be a plump and pleased 'possum waddling around 

Just don't want to feed the coyotes...they're not supposed to be around here...but they are. 
Uh. my apologies to








for the one coyote always welcomed   
*eddie5659*


----------



## limeup

Rice with meat and some vegetables =)


----------



## renegade600

bbq ribs, steamed cauliflower and slice cucumbers.


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> bbq ribs, steamed cauliflower and slice cucumbers.


Uh oh, you've just hit two of the three things I've been craving recently 
punch in grilled zuke or yellow squash


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty, seasoned vegetables (yellow squash, onions, tomatoes)


----------



## Gr3iz

Managed to eat some more solid food tonight. I made chicken and noodles and cut mine up fine and just swallowed it. It doesn't seem to taste the same when you don't (can't) chew it ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Managed to eat some more solid food tonight. I made chicken and noodles and cut mine up fine and just swallowed it. It doesn't seem to taste the same when you don't (can't) chew it ... <sigh>


I know man, and I'm sorry for what you're going through...
had some dental work more than once and learned to love Jello..even the green stuff .
Plus the pills they gave me 

Strangely, the Boy brought me some food, bbq ribs, 1/2 smoked chicken, baked beans and potato salad and maybe something else...
I just stuffed it in the fridge.
Wasn't hungry, knowing I should have eaten something.
Was in more of the mood..."Go away Boy, ya bother me."

Of course I'll be thankful later


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> I know man, and I'm sorry for what you're going through...
> had some dental work more than once and learned to love Jello..even the green stuff .
> Plus the pills they gave me


you ate the green stuff?? well that explains a few things about you


----------



## renegade600

hashbrown casserole made with hot williams sausage and hot pepper cheese.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was Lean Cuisine Chicken Fettuccine.

Tonight will be ham steak with fried pineapple, carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a meatloaf and boiled potatoes. I ate a slice of meat, kinda mashed into the potatoes. It worked well, and was quite satisfying! Baby carrots and a mini cuke for my little granddaughter (who was the only one that ate with me).


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry so just had nachos.


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole, broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheese on top, fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made my Steak-Ums Stroganoff.


----------



## Cookiegal

A hamburger patty with a side of Kraft Dinner.....or Kraft Dinner with a side of a hamburger patty.


----------



## Gr3iz

I, too, had a hamburger patty, grilled outside, and mashed up into my mashed potatoes. The little ones had cheddar brats with mac 'n cheese and baby carrots.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be chicken with peas, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Made spaghetti & meatballs. Had to "chew" with my fork (chopped everything pretty finely), but it worked. Youngest granddaughter also had her baby carrots and mini cucumber.


----------



## Veedras

Leftover Hamburger Helper (Cheesy Italian Shells), last of my ham & split pea soup, slice of sugar cream pie and some Medjool dates with big cup of milk. Basically just reheating stuff so I can focus on putting up some Chicken Salad. Supposed to be another heatwave coming, so I won't want to be cooking much, and what I eat cold is very limited.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made a pork tenderloin roast with mac 'n cheese. Granddaughter had baby carrots and mini cuke. Gonna have some canned peaches now for dessert.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with cheese and air fried Zucchini slices


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak, corn on the cob and beef rice.


----------



## RT

As Wimpy says... "I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for a hamburger today..."
I'm still searching for the that burger of yesteryear._ >sigh<..._
Meaning, made a bad call = yuk on Tuesday ;(

Meanwhile, on Wednesday fresh summer corn in the shuck, grilled pork chops with a baked potato was just right on the spot that needed to be hit!


----------



## Cookiegal

No dinner tonight. Had a big late lunch with a friend.


----------



## renegade600

air fried garlic salmon, wild rice and mixed veggies. with jello and fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Cookiegal

@renegade600,

I finally bought an air fryer so I'll be experimenting with it. I got one of the Ninja models. What brand do you have?


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> @renegade600,
> 
> I finally bought an air fryer so I'll be experimenting with it. I got one of the Ninja models. What brand do you have?


Ninja is considered one of the best. I got the Cosori since it was the first one I found that works with alexa. I think you will be happy once you get the times and temperatures figured out. I have used toaster ovens daily for years and since getting the air fryer, maybe once a month. I air fry just about everything I can.

Just to note, air fryers run hot so if following toaster or conventional oven instructions, times and temperature will be different. see the following for suggestions. Wished I had that calculator when I first got the air fryer. I was eating burnt food for the first few days.

https://www.airfryercalculator.com/


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers on the grill with some mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> see the following for suggestions


Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked that page. It should help me a lot.


----------



## DR.M

Dinner? I'm drinking my morning frape!
How to make perfect Greek Style Frappé Coffee - Πώς να φτιάξετε τον τέλειο Φραπέ - YouTube


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> I have used toaster ovens daily for years and since getting the air fryer, maybe once a month. I air fry just about everything I can.


Interesting!
The toaster oven has been my go to for reheating some things (not cooking) as the microwave can result in rubbery results, the toaster oven delivers more crispy - depending on the food item.
@2twenty2 has also expressed a similar preference for his air fryer 
Now I've recently learned my son has one (brand unknown) but yet to have some food from it.
'Bout everyone has good things to say about air fryers, so I might yet be in the market


----------



## RT

DR.M said:


> Dinner? I'm drinking my morning frape!


That certainly looks refreshing, but too many steps for an early morn eye opener


----------



## Gr3iz

I made meatloaf and mac 'n cheese. The youngsters had baby carrots and mini cukes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night I wasn't very hungry so I just had a grilled cheese sandwich.

Tonight it will be meatloaf with cream corn and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight we had pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans. Kids had baby carrots and mini cukes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken in Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## Gr3iz

About to start making meatballs for pasta (probably penne). I believe I'll cook a couple of mild Italian sausages, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Coupla grilled burgers with mac 'n cheese. The youngsters had cheddar brats. Baby carrots, mini cucumbers and a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

@Gr3iz,

Looks like you're able to eat a little more solid stuff. How's that going?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, Karen. Still kinda softer foods for now. It's a learning process. I was/am frustrated that things don't work as they did before, but I'm somewhat hopeful they will return to at least 80% at some point ...

Still can't seem to get them to stay in place a full day. I'm having to re-apply the adhesives before dinner ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Still can't seem to get them to stay in place a full day. I'm having to re-apply the adhesives before dinner ...


Oh I didn't realize you had them now. I thought you were still in the healing process and waiting. Could it be the gums are still a bit swollen? The denturologist may have to make an adjustment.


----------



## Gr3iz

The gums are still healing. They have made a few adjustments and alleviated some of the worst pain points. There are still a couple, but I don't know if it is the gums with a tender spot, or the appliance needs a bit more trimming. Like I said, a work in progress.

I feel like my speech is affected, too, but everyone seemed to have understood me on yesterday's TSG Zoom.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope they get it right on the fit very soon and then it will be more comfortable eating and talking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks! <fingers crossed>


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> They have made a few adjustments and alleviated some of the worst pain points. There are still a couple, but I don't know if it is the gums with a tender spot, or the appliance needs a bit more trimming


Had the same kinda deal when I got my partial...could put 'em in, but hurt like the dickens taking out.
Turned out to be a tiny cut that didn't bleed, but they finally saw and fixed it by manipulating the thingy and the cut healed.
In time Mark, I'm sure you'll be able to spit tomato seeds all the way across this state we're in  

Tonight I had Stouffer's BBQ Pork & Mac Bowl, which was better than I thought it would be. Pork was tender, smoky and surprising good. The mac & cheese 'bout what you'd think from frozen. Sorta wish they were in two separate dividers instead of a bowl, but I'd buy it again.


----------



## Gr3iz

I made baked pork chops in gravy. They were real tender, so eating them was no problem. Boiled red potatoes with them. Baby carrots and mini cuke for young granddaughter and I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

not hungry so last night only had bbq chicken wings, cherry tomatoes, and vanilla pudding


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it's going to be spaghetti with my homemade meat sauce.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight it's going to be spaghetti with my homemade meat sauce.


That sounds good. Think I will have the same tonight. Just got to pull the meat sauce from the freezer so it will thaw in time


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> Just got to pull the meat sauce from the freezer so it will thaw in time


If I haven't planned it I just put it in a pan and heat it up anyway. It will thaw pretty quickly.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just threw some burgers on the grill and some fries in the air fryer.


----------



## renegade600

chopped pork, stir fry and vanilla pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken and noodles cooking right now. G'daughter will have baby carrots and a mini cucumber, and I'll have a tomato with it.


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried chicken wings, small garden salad with sliced cucumbers


----------



## Gr3iz

Fish sticks in the air fryer and mac .n cheese. Little one had baby carrots and mini cuke. I had tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Fish sticks in the air fryer


I want to try that Mark. Can you tell me at what temperature and for how long to do them?


----------



## Gr3iz

I did them for 8 minutes @ 400, then turned them and did another 3 or 4 minutes. I was making a half dozen (2 for granddaughter and 4 for me). These were not the small, French fry size jobs.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

You are most welcome! ;-) Enjoy!

Tonight I just threw a couple of burgers on the grill again. Youngest granddaughter had a couple of cheese brats and we both had mac 'n cheese. She had baby carrots and a mini cucumber. I had a tomato.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> These were not the small, French fry size jobs.


Steak fry size then? 

Planning ahead, I _think _I'll be getting a chicken pot pie from KFC, and a mushroom swiss burger from Hardee.s.
Thought it's bit too early to know if they're serving that now. If timed right, it'll be the freshly prepared ones of the day


----------



## Cookiegal

Today it will be breaded sole and cauliflower with shredded cheese on top and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I thawed several meatballs and made some spaghetti and warmed up some sauce.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Last night I thawed several meatballs and made some spaghetti and warmed up some sauce.


Well I've been sorta craving something like, and watch the movie Hancock


----------



## eddie5659

Not too hungry, so had crumpets and honey


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Not too hungry, so had crumpets and honey


That, Sir, would certainly satisfy me, with a cup of tea


----------



## eddie5659

That will come later


----------



## Gr3iz

I made my Steak-Umm Stroganoff. Youngster had baby carrots and a mini cucumber. I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pot roast in cream of mushroom soup for gravy. Potatoes and early, young peas with it.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad with pulled rotisserie chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

Rib steak with corn on the cob and beef rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mac 'n cheeseburger. Browned ground beef mixed with mac 'n cheese. Baby carrots and mini cukes for youngest and I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

cajun air fried catfish, mixed veggies, and applesauce


----------



## RT

Chicken pot pie...
just a portion,
not so much as to cause distorion,
within my tummy
so there's room enough, for some yummy
strawberries, shortcake, and whipped concoction
piled high and creamy
it looks pretty dreamy


----------



## Gr3iz

It's just me and the old lady tonight. I threw some burgers on the grill. She had some fries and I had mashed potatoes and a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be a bone-in pork chop with carrots, zucchini and mashed potatoes.

I went for a walk in the neighbourhood the other day and ended up with groceries at the same time! One neighbour gave me a nice zucchini from her garden and another gave me two ears of corn he had just bought at the grocery store. I love it when food comes out of nowhere.


----------



## renegade600

spicy chili beans, peas, sweet potato fries, and strawberry applesauce


----------



## ehbowen

Homemade Sweet & Sour Pork (courtesy of The Woks of Life...).


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Baby carrots and mini cukes for the little lady and a tomato for me.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I went for a walk in the neighbourhood the other day and ended up with groceries at the same time! One neighbour gave me a nice zucchini from her garden and another gave me two ears of corn he had just bought at the grocery store. I love it when food comes out of nowhere.


Very  !
Free squash can range from those looking like toilet plungers to big baseball bats! 

This night I had a smallish sirloin medallion, with a melange of grilled yellow squash and zukes plus red bell pepper and onion....
not a pluger nor bat in sight, yet 
And rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made ham (diced up in small cubes) mixed in with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## renegade600

cornish hen and stir fry


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken & noodles (in cream of chicken soup) with a tomato.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight it will be a hamburger patty with corn on the cob and rice.


----------



## renegade600

pork loin, hashbrown and stir fry


----------



## RT

Ended up with leftover cream of chicken soup mixed with your standard canned chicken noodle soup...threw in in a dash of herb mix and red and black pepper.
Saltines and Baby Bel cheese on the side.

While it didn't taste over salty, I'm sure I got my dose of sodium for the day


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> While it didn't taste over salty, I'm sure I got my dose of sodium for the day


sounds more like for the week ;-P


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight it will be a hamburger patty with corn on the cob and rice.


When I shucked the corn it was no good so the menu changed to a hamburger patty with Kraft Dinner.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> When I shucked the corn it was no good so the menu changed to a hamburger patty with Kraft Dinner.


I've been having trouble finding good corn this year... last I bought was from a road side pick up truck full of Peaches and Cream variety. Normally succulent and sweet, the kernels were puckered and didn't have much flavor.
The Boy says he hasn't seen fresh corn in the stores...odd, should be all over this time of year.

This is slightly off topic, been meaning to ask you cooks (and kooks  ) about onions this year.
Have you noticed that many seem really strong, to the point they over power the dish or burger , _etc._ I mean to the point that some things were inedible.
I don't know if it's just in this area, as my friends have mentioned it too, when I brought it up. So I thought I'd ask you folks.

At home, if I get a strong one, slice dice or mince, give it a shower of cold water and that will remove much of the sulfurous compounds. Pat them dry on paper towels and use as require, raw or cooked.
Fast food joints and restaurants won't take that step...but it's made me toss some things away with barely a bite or two taken...and paid for disappointment 

Maybe all the onions 'round here got COVID or summat?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I've been having trouble finding good corn this year...


I had that trouble years ago to the point that I stopped buying it but I decided to try again this year. This was the third time I had local corn this year and it was the first time I got a bad one.


----------



## RT

For quite a while it seemed you couldn't get a bad ear 'round here.
We have a drought risk now, but it's not severe yet.
So far the best local produce I've had was a watermelon.

And not had a home grown tomato yet, though I've been promised some...


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded Parmesan Chicken thigh with Knorr Creamy Chicken Fusilli.


----------



## RT

Looks like a couple of BBQ ribs, baked beans and rice.
When in doubt, start with dessert, so as an appetizer orange Jello with peach slices and a good shot of squirty cream


----------



## renegade600

diced pork loin with peppers and onions airfried in bbq sauce, wild rice. Green tea with spearmint


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken
rice
mixed veggies


----------



## eddie5659

It was a while ago, but it was scrambled eggs with mushrooms


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

homemade chicken noodle vegetable soup


----------



## Cookiegal

Guess what Knuck, I bought an air fryer. Haven't used it yet but it's there.  Got a Ninja.


----------



## 2twenty2

@Cookiegal

All right! Bout time 😁

If this https://www.ninjakitchen.ca/page/airfryers is the one you got, I'm a little jealous😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> If this is the one you got, I'm a little jealous


Nope, I got a smaller one:

https://www.ninjakitchen.ca/products/ninja-air-fryer-zidAF101C


----------



## Cookiegal

No dinner tonight. Had a big late lunch with a friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I grilled and sliced some sausages and threw them in with sauteed onions and green peppers. Kids had baby carrots and mini cukes and I had a tomato.

Right now I've got some cube steaks (already browned) baking in cream of mushroom soup (along with beef stock, brown gravy mix, onion soup mix, several spices and a sliced onion). I'll boil some potatoes and probably heat up some early, young green peas. Looking forward to it!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Nope, I got a smaller one:
> 
> https://www.ninjakitchen.ca/products/ninja-air-fryer-zidAF101C


I'm still jealous 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I'm still jealous


🤣😄


----------



## renegade600

went to a local family restaurant and got chicken piccata with angel hair noodles and capers. roll and garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be chicken breast with stuffing, pease, mashed potatoes and gravy. 

Hope to try it in the air fryer.


----------



## renegade600

salad with pepperoni, and salsa
vanilla pudding and fresh strawberries


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight it was boneless country ribs slow-cooked for about 7 hours in the oven at a low temp. Made fries for some, mac 'n cheese for others and baked beans for me. Granddaughter had baby carrots and I had a tomato.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad and applesauce


----------



## RT

Choice of nearly naked wings...meaning seasoned but not sauced...I can handle that sauce part, if needed.
Or...
Chinese take out, the ubiquitous and sort of stereotyped Sweet and Sour Pork.
With "flied lice" (sorry, that's also streotypical  ) ) and/or Lo Mein noodles... and .
Spring rolls, with the biggest swab of wasabi on the side I've ever seen in takeout...
Guess I can handle that too - in moderation


----------



## Gr3iz

Some of us had grilled burgers, youngsters had cheese brats. Some had fries, others mac 'n cheese. Little people had baby carrots and I had my tomato.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Tonight will be chicken breast with stuffing, pease, mashed potatoes and gravy.
> 
> Hope to try it in the air fryer.


Please tell. Patiently waiting to read how it turned out 🙂


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Please tell. Patiently waiting to read how it turned out


I chickened out because I wasn't sure how to do it despite reading the instructions. They don't even talk about the metal thingy so I'm not sure if it's to be used all the time or not although it seems not all units come with that so what's it for? They just talk about the crisper tray which always needs to be in apparently. They say little to no oil but they say to brush the chicken with oil so go figure. I usually do my chicken in the oven in chicken broth so no fat is added.


----------



## 2twenty2

@Cookiegal

If the chicken has skin on I personally wouldn't use any oil.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..............................

turkey breast
garlic mashed potatoes
carrots


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> If the chicken has skin on I personally wouldn't use any oil.


I agree and that's how I would do legs but the breast and thighs I always buy with no bones or skin.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight I just had a Stouffer's frozen dinner - Creamy Chicken and Rice. It was tasty but should be called Creamy Rice and maybe some Chicken.  It's mainly rice with three or four tiny pieces of chicken.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with sauteed onions with cherry tomatoes, sweet peppers and applesauce.


----------



## renegade600

air fried ribeye steak, mashed potatoes, cheese and broccoli, apple sauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Air-fried sirloin steak with corn on the cob. My first try and it came out very good. I was surprised.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried chicken wings
celery
blue cheese


----------



## Cookiegal

A pudding.  Had a big late lunch at a restaurant.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq chicken wings, cherry tomatoes, chocolate pudding.


----------



## RT

@renegade600 I'd hazard a guess to say that's the first Japanese pudding song posted in this thread, and perhaps the last 
I do like pudding and esp homemade custard 

Last night tried Arby's new hush puppy crusted fish strips and was pleasantly surprised.
'Twas better than their own (and other fast food joints) fish sandwich.


----------



## renegade600

just a salad and applesauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was a breaded fillet of sole with carrots, turnips as well as broccoli and cauliflower with shredded cheddar cheese on top. I didn't feel like potatoes or rice so just loaded up on the othe veggies.


----------



## Cookiegal

I cooked my delicious simmered beef yesterday that makes a tasty, rich sauce so I'm having that tonight probably with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on.....................................


🍝Spaghetti
Italian sausage
Classico four cheese spaghetti sauce
🥗Caesar salad
🍞Garlic bread
🍷Wine


----------



## 2twenty2

Pizza
Wings
Beer (non alcohol)


----------



## Cookiegal

Meatloaf, cream corn and rice.


----------



## renegade600

air fried pork tips with bbq sauce and onions, broccoli and cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.............................

hamburg gravy
mashed potatoes
peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken with Knorr Chicken Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

pan fried fish (cod)
fried potatoes
creamed corn


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork chops in Cream of Mushroom soup with carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Very soon it will be air-fried top sirloin steak with two "corns on the cob" or "corn on the cobs" or two ears of corn.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lou's Kitchen turkey
whipped potatoes
mixed veggies


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Very soon it will be air-fried top sirloin steak with two "corns on the cob" or "corn on the cobs" or two ears of corn.


Well, at least you didn't go so far as to ask how many corns there are on a cob...that would be a Google job 

I had a hot dog with cole slaw, mustard, hot green tomato relish (it's more sweet than hot,) potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Well, at least you didn't go so far as to ask how many corns there are on a cob


I didn't think to count. Maybe next time.....maybe not.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I didn't think to count. Maybe next time.....maybe not.


I'd vote for not 
But what about cobwebs?
Everyone has 'em in the nooks and crannies of the home... , but have you ever seen the cob that makes those webs?

And I'm drifting off topic again 😜


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> And I'm drifting off topic again


Indeed you are.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Indeed you are.


I just wanted to point that out to you, in case you didn't notice 😜


----------



## Cookiegal

🤣


----------



## 2twenty2

Mini roast beef subs..................................

Lou's Kitchen shaved beef
sausage buns
cheese
fried onions
mushrooms


----------



## Cookiegal

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## renegade600

mesquite chicken breast with mixed veggies (peas and carrots)


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> sausage buns


Is that a style of buns? I mean surely they are not made of sausage... 
Which would actually be pretty cool 

Which reminds me of what I'm not having, but would dearly like to...Scotch Egg.









An egg coated with sausage and bread crumbs fried until golden brown and delicious 
Had it in England, had a recipe for it I can't find atm...

Ah! drifting again.. 🤷

Just wings tonight, of the chicken variety...seem to be of the jumbo species, all full of hormones and stuff.
beggars can't be choosers


----------



## eddie5659

Last night it was a kind of stir fry with rice, it manly contained lots of pak choy, ginger, and chilli. Basically, I bought too many packs so had to use them in one go. 

Oh, and two chicken breasts on top, was a busy day


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> Is that a style of buns? I mean surely they are not made of sausage...
> Which would actually be pretty cool


I guess you could use a recipe similar to sausage balls and make biscuits from it


----------



## Cookiegal

I had a late lunch at a restaurant so will probably just have a wafer biscuit or a pudding or both.


----------



## 2twenty2

😲cereal
😮toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Tomorrow will be my last homemade chicken pot pie. I'm already looking forward to it but it means I'll have to make more and it's quite a chore.


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun pork rib tips and mixed veggies


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's meat lasagna.


----------



## renegade600

salad and vanilla pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight I made a pork sirloin roast with mac 'n cheese ...


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Tomorrow will be my last homemade chicken pot pie. I'm already looking forward to it but it means I'll have to make more and it's quite a chore.


I dunno why, but I just love it when you post about stocking up on homemade pot pies and each time you having it on hand seems very convenient and you enjoy it .... 
Reckon I'm just jealous 'r sommat 

The chore of your efforts reminds of "Make hay while the sun shines." 
Or... your patience/efforts will be rewarded.

Here it's ribs +wings again, from the same place as last time, totally different though.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I dunno why, but I just love it when you post about stocking up on homemade pot pies and each time you having it on hand seems very convenient and you enjoy it


I really do love them and because it's a lot of work I usually make 8 or 9 and freeze them so I have them on hand. Trouble is I gave one away to a neighbour and used three when my brother and his wife came for dinner so I didn't have that many left. I do it over two days. Although I do cheat on the dough, I buy the ready-made stuff, I like to make the filling one day and then do the rest the next day. That way it's fully cooled and easier to do.


----------



## 2twenty2

Because I'm too lazy today/later on...................................

Chinese food from the local chinese restaurant


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm winging it tonight with a concoction of ground beef, onions, green peppers, mushrooms, rice and whatever else I can find to throw in it.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Although I do cheat on the dough, I buy the ready-made stuff,


No shame in that at all, I do the same, without shame! It really cuts down on the work and works very well as the texture and taste is just fine 


Cookiegal said:


> I'm winging it tonight ~


And so am I with wings from a chicken or two, mildly sauced BBQ style, and rice.
And a carrot with ranch dip


----------



## Cookiegal

I added some soy sauce to it and it was actually quite good.


----------



## Cookiegal

oh and celery.....


----------



## Gr3iz

Sauteed green peppers and onions, into which I put many slices of rope sausage I had grilled outside. Baby carrots for the youngsters.


----------



## RT

Back threw me a curve,
so it's Alleve Back and Joint pain pills, _(et al_ )and thanks to the Boy for bringing a Ham and Cheese from the farm stand...
all I gotta do do is pick it up and eat it with a napkin, maybe chips, pickle.

But again, I have to give kudos for the tomato on it...one of the best this year.
Shoulda bought some of the same tomatoes as it's a farmer's market and the season won't last too much longer.

Also, if I can manage, a strawberry short cake, berries already capped, cut and macerated, should be no prob.
Or I could plop down with Crunch 'n' Much and watch a movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Beef Stroganoff Hamburger Helper.


----------



## 2twenty2

mac-n-cheese
wieners
peas


----------



## Cookiegal

Pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq pork rib-tips, brown rice, and applesauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was raining, so I threw some brats under the broiler and made some mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> made some mac 'n cheese


When you say mac 'n cheese is that homemade or out of a box?


----------



## Gr3iz

I cook macaroni and then put in a slice or two of American cheese and some store-brand Cheez Whiz. That was how my mother always used to (and may still) make it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I cook macaroni and then put in a slice or two of American cheese and some store-brand Cheez Whiz.


Sounds tasty.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's the way I've had it all my life. I've tried stuff like Kraft box mac 'n cheese, but don't (personally) like it as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

Does anything else go in it such as spices?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nope. I guess you could season to taste, but that's all that I use.


----------



## Cookiegal

My husband used to like plain cooked macaroni with a can of diced tomatoes in it and nothing else. Very simple to make.


----------



## Gr3iz

To each, his own ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> It's the way I've had it all my life. I've tried stuff like Kraft box mac 'n cheese, but don't (personally) like it as well.


I really don't care for the powder cheese. I like those with the creamy cheese packets - especially velveeta ones.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> My husband used to like plain cooked macaroni with a can of diced tomatoes in it and nothing else. Very simple to make.


I do something similar, when making rotel cheese dip with meat, and run out of chips, I just add the leftover dip to elbow or egg noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

renegade600 said:


> I really don't care for the powder cheese. I like those with the creamy cheese packets - especially velveeta ones.


May have to try that one day. I'm pretty stuck in my ways, though ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Fish sticks, canned mixed vegetables and rice.


----------



## 2twenty2

country style mashed potatoes
roast beef
cauliflower
gravy


----------



## renegade600

cajun chicken wings, mixed vegetables (peas and carrots), applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled a couple of burgers and made some mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

last of the tuna salad with a small garden salad.


----------



## 2twenty2

leftovers from yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

I made mac 'n cheeseburger (kinda homemade hamburger helper) for the kids and beanie burger (browned ground round w/spices & onions and a can of baked beans mixed in) for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steak with Knorr Sour Cream and Chives Noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

fish
rice
mixed veggies


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## 2twenty2

steak mushrooms, onions, peppers
caesar salad


----------



## renegade600

went to Huddlehouse. Got the prime rib tip with mushroom, mashed potatoes, green beans, toast and for dessert...it topped everything - French Silk Pie.

I typed this but forgot to post it yesterday. Oh well...


----------



## renegade600

tonight, 

brown and wild rice with thick/meaty spaghetti sauce covered with hot pepper cheese. 
Cherry tomatoes
applesauce.


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was a Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


----------



## 2twenty2

wok fried vegetables
won-ton soup


----------



## renegade600

egg salad
applesauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night it was chicken with Knorr Chicken noodles.

Tonight will be my homemade meatloaf with cream corn and rice.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq chicken wings and applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled boneless pork chops with mashed potatoes (and mac 'n cheese for the boys who don't like potatoes).


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried wings
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

mesquite chicken breast, sweet potato fries, peas, applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Stroganoff flavored Hamburger Helper.


----------



## 2twenty2

peas mixed in with Kraft dinner
2 extra lean hamburg patties


----------



## Cookiegal

A ham, tomato and cheese sandwich with potato chips on the side.


----------



## Cookiegal

I had a big late lunch so nothing much, maybe a wafer biscuit and a pudding.


----------



## eddie5659

Just soft potatoes and cabbage with a few pieces of chicken. Been to dentist, double fillings. One full, the other a temp as it was a root canal, and getting crown in a few weeks. I feel great haha


----------



## renegade600

broccoli with brown rice and nacho cheese
hot dog
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

spaghetti
classico 4 cheese spaghetti sauce
chicken thighs cooked in the spaghetti sauce
garlic bread
wine


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm having a chicken thigh too just not sure with what yet.

Edited: So it's going to be carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf is in the oven. Should be ready in about :45 ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'm having a chicken thigh too just not sure with what yet.
> 
> Edited: So it's going to be carrots, turnips and mashed potatoes.


 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

fried up the leftover spaghetti
garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Ha! I had spaghetti too.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Ha! I had spaghetti too.


 😋


----------



## renegade600

not hungry so just had a glucerna chocolate drink


----------



## 2twenty2

@Cookiegal 

Been meaning to ask you how you liking your brand new shiny airfrier?


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Been meaning to ask you how you liking your brand new shiny airfrier?


I've only used it twice so far and both times to cook sirloin steak which turned out very good. Sometimes though I think it's more trouble that the conventional way and there are more parts to clean.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## renegade600

garden salad with poppyseed dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Sometimes though I think it's more trouble that the conventional way and there are more parts to clean.


I use mine primarily for French fries, and I never actually clean it. Well, I did throw the basket in the dishwasher once, but I usually just shake the crumbs out and fire it up. I figure it gets hot enough to burn off anything I wouldn't want in there when I pre-heat ... ;-)

Tonight I made mac 'n cheese and diced ham.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> I've only used it twice so far and both times to cook sirloin steak which turned out very good. Sometimes though I think it's more trouble that the conventional way and there are more parts to clean.


I do agree, it is a pain to clean but for me, it is worth it. I use it for just about everything I used to cook in the microwave and skillet. In fact it is saving my skillets since I am such a bad cook, I have to replace the skillet about once a year because of regularly burning food in it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I use mine primarily for French fries


I'll have to try those for sure.


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> In fact it is saving my skillets since I am such a bad cook, I have to replace the skillet about once a year because of regularly burning food in it.


LOL! So far I've not managed to ruin a skillet.


----------



## MrBillPro

Cookiegal said:


> I've only used it twice so far and both times to cook sirloin steak which turned out very good. Sometimes though I think it's more trouble that the conventional way and there are more parts to clean.


As a single person, I love my air fryer, it did take me about a month to get the right heat and time setting somewhat figured out. I've never tried to do a steak yet, mostly chicken, and wings and have done cornbread, and even some boiled eggs, and I watch a lot of youtube videos. I don't know if we're supposed to post youtube video link's here, but this lady is the person that I watch to get a lot of my cooking idea's from. https://www.youtube.com/c/fabulesslyfrugal


----------



## Cookiegal

Thank you Bill. You can post links as long as you have no affiliation with that person's channel. I listened to the one with the tips and bookmarked it so I can watch other ones.


----------



## 2twenty2

steak
airfried peppers, onions, mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's Meat Lasagna.


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> Stouffer's Meat Lasagna.


one of the best entrees they make. The best part is the burnt edges


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today.......................Plans are for >

Cornish hen on the rotisserie in the toaster oven
mashed potatoes
cauliflower and broccoli


----------



## MrBillPro

Ms./Mrs Rose here is doing a Ribeye, I normally like my steaks cooked over a flame, do the Ribeyes come out very good in the air fryer? Wow! I didn't know the link would look like this. 😊


----------



## renegade600

MrBillPro said:


> Ms./Mrs Rose here is doing a Ribeye, I normally like my steaks cooked over a flame, do the Ribeyes come out very good in the air fryer? Wow! I didn't know the link would look like this. 😊


Unless I am grilling outside, I will air fry the ribeye. To me it is as close to grilling over flame as you can get. One of these days, I will get some liquid smoke and see how it goes.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> garden salad


air fried?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> air fried?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


Might have to give it a try one day ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> Might have to give it a try one day


----------



## RT

Firehouse meatball sub arrived via the Boy..
and I am tempted to just put the meatballs in some spaghettini with extra sauce..toast the bread with garlic butter...
🤷

.


----------



## Gr3iz

Firehouse does some goooood subs!

I made pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight I just threw some brats on the grill and made mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today..................

🍕pizza
🥗caesar salad


----------



## Blackmirror

Chinese


----------



## renegade600

Perkins Family restaurant got Steak and Peppers, Chocolate Silk Pie


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Last night was Stouffer's Lasagna. This time I did it in the oven rather than the microwave and it was perfect (not burnt to a crisp).


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made spaghetti & meatballs.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried baby potatoes
fried fish
mixed veggies


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Gr3iz

It was just my youngest g'daughter and I tonight, so I grilled a couple burgers for me and cheese brats for her, with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## renegade600

garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded pork chops in onion soup with peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken drumsticks (baked) with Knorr's Chicken-flavored Rice & Pasta Blend.


----------



## 2twenty2

Wok fried veggies
vegetable fried rice


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded sole with brown beans and rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Steak-Um stroganoff.


----------



## renegade600

was lazy and really did not want much, just ate some leftover black eye peas and added jalapenos to it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Boneless country ribs with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## renegade600

air fried some buffalo pork steak nuggets 
peaches


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken vegetable soup
crackers


----------



## renegade600

salad and chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
garden salad


----------



## renegade600

salad with poppy seed dressing, applesauce. 

wonder if it is true you can fail a drug test because of poppy seed dressing


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork tenderloin roast and fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty with cheese, sweet potato fries and tomato medley


----------



## Cookiegal

Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breasts with au gratin poatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

airfried chicken wings
garden salad


----------



## Cookiegal

Hamburger patty, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

air fried mesquite chicken breast, leftover wild rice and peas, applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tonight will be a chicken pot pie (not mine though I still have to make some) and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on............................

Hot beef sandwich
airfried fries
peas


----------



## renegade600

a nice juicy hamburger with pickles, onions, mayo and lettuce but... no buns. 
Vanilla Pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

chili
garlic toast


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with cream corn and beef flavoured rice.


----------



## renegade600

shredded lettuce with pulled turkey and thousand island.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just threw some burgers and cheese sausages out on the grill. Made some mac 'n cheese and beans to go with them.


----------



## renegade600

salad and chocolate pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made cubed steak in cream of mushroom gravy with egg noodles and early, young, sweet green peas.


----------



## 2twenty2

leftovers from yesterday - ham, turkey, mashed potatoes, carrots, cherry cheese cake


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm doing a simple recipe called Celebrity Chicken. It's boneless chicken breast in a sauce made of onion soup, ketchup, brown sugar and water. It's very tasty.


----------



## renegade600

Sirloin Burger on whole wheat sandwich thin buns - pickles, onions, lettuce and mayo.
applesauce


----------



## RT

Finishing off a take out plate with some sirloin medallions, roasted red potato chunks, melange of zuke and yellow squash with onion and red bell pepper.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs & mild Italian sausage with garlic bread.


----------



## Cookiegal

@RT,

I saw you marked my post as helpful. In case you're interested in trying it the recipe is very simple.

1 package Lipton's (or any brand) onion soup mix
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup water

Mix all together and pour over chicken, cover and bake at 350 for 1 hour.


----------



## renegade600

Sirloin Burger on whole wheat sandwich thin buns - pickles, onions, lettuce and mayo.
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

roast chicken
mashed potatoes
broccoli


----------



## renegade600

mesquite chicken breast on whole wheat sandwich thin buns
vanilla pudding


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork tenderloin steaks with Knorr Sour Cream & Chives noodles.


----------



## renegade600

cajun chicken wings
salad
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef
potatoes
cauliflower


----------



## RT

Dawg.
A mighty hot dog with chili and cole slaw
mustard
sprinkle of ketchup
and some Amish Hot Green Tomato relish (which is more sweet than hot)
Fritos
🍺


----------



## Gr3iz

Ham cubes mixed in with mac 'n cheese. Simple and the kids love it!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Ham cubes mixed in with mac 'n cheese. Simple and the kids love it!


Gave me an idea. 

Later on............................Kraft dinner, peas and ham. This big kid here is gunna love it. 😋


----------



## renegade600

salmon patty
green beans

surprised about the patty, did not have any bread or panko so I tried stone grinded oats since it works in meatloaf. Not bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's the old lady's birthday, so we went out to dinner. I had meatloaf ... (Mine's better!) ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> I tried stone grinded oats


Did you have any cereal on hand like Corn Flakes or Cheerios? Those could work too.


----------



## renegade600

Cookiegal said:


> Did you have any cereal on hand like Corn Flakes or Cheerios? Those could work too.


no cereal but good ideas - thanks


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> It's the old lady's birthday, so we went out to dinner. I had meatloaf ... (Mine's better!) ;-)


Shoulda stayed in, you make it?  

Slighty off topic, but i must say:
Arregah!
By that I mean_ Sacagawea Agonestes!_
( or your favorite swear phrase 

Trusty toaster oven has lost the bottom element...
wondering if an Air Fryer would be a good substitute?
Several here seem pleased with their purchase.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> wondering if an Air Fryer would be a good substitute?


Depending on how much space you have and how much you want to spend there are appliances that do both. 

These ones are a bit pricey but you can find better deals on Amazon I think. I'm new to air frying so can't really say much. I've only used it twice to cook sirloin steak and it worked very well both times.









The Best Air Fryer You Can Buy on Amazon Prime Day Is Actually a Toaster Oven


Yep, most toaster ovens can air fry, too!




www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> no cereal but good ideas - thanks


You're welcome. Another alternative is saltine crackers.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Depending on how much space you have and how much you want to spend there are appliances that do both.


Actually cool you posted that, got an email from America's Test Kitchen detailing what (and what not) to buy on Amazon Prime Days.
It's come and gone now, and, uh I really don't need a $119.99 milk frother 
Do you?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Do you?


I don't need anything frothed.


----------



## RT

Me neither, just want to reheat things, gently...
so it's now a process, but it'll be a baked tater and a grilled pork chop.


----------



## renegade600

RT said:


> Shoulda stayed in, you make it?
> 
> Slighty off topic, but i must say:
> Arregah!
> By that I mean_ Sacagawea Agonestes!_
> ( or your favorite swear phrase
> 
> Trusty toaster oven has lost the bottom element...
> wondering if an Air Fryer would be a good substitute?
> Several here seem pleased with their purchase.


I think it is. Mine does everything I used to use the toaster oven for and in less space. I use the air fryer almost daily for just about everything. I sent my toaster oven to the local humane society junk...I mean thrift shop. The only real issue is if you want to cook a whole pizza. There are toaster oven/air fryer combos that could take care of that.


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry so only bbq chicken wings


----------



## 2twenty2

In my foray into the deep dark corners of my freezer I found me some meatballs (how old unknown). So I think later on for dinner I'm going to have spaghetti and meatballs. Result could be 😋 or  🤮


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> In my foray into the deep dark corners of my freezer I found me some meatballs (how old unknown)


That can be scary and a crap shoot...I try to mark and date freezer things because too often came across things I dunno what the heck that is 
hope it works out for ye, safely 

Quite surprised (and made glad) with Zaxby's Kickin' Chicken, which I haven't had in ~5-6 years, for it was just like I recalled! Just a good ol' sloppy sandwich on Texas toast with a tasty kick.
Even the crinkle fries arrived still crispy, cuz I told the Boy to open my plate to let steam out so they weren't soggy.

In these days of zooming prices and falling quality, mebbe one should wait another 5 years before trying favorite fast food, that has recently dissapointed


----------



## renegade600

hamburger on whole wheat sandwich thin buns
mixed fruit cup


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> In my foray into the deep dark corners of my freezer I found me some meatballs (how old unknown). So I think later on for dinner I'm going to have spaghetti and meatballs. Result could be 😋 or  🤮


that's one way to lose weight ;-)


----------



## renegade600

salad
applesauce


----------



## renegade600

garden salad 
mix fruit cup


----------



## 2twenty2

chili
garlic toast


----------



## renegade600

turkey sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


----------



## 2twenty2

penne
three cheese spaghetti sauce
meatballs
garlic bread


----------



## renegade600

salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Stroganoff flavored Hamburger Helper.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> meatballs


If those was from your freezer depths, glad it worked out for ya, buddy 

Last of the pimento cheese, mixed in some salsa and just dipped ranch Doritos and lime Tostitos there whilst watching the TV.


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *If those was from your freezer depths*, _glad it worked out for ya, buddy _
> 
> Last of the pimento cheese, mixed in some salsa and just dipped ranch Doritos and lime Tostitos there whilst watching the TV.


_Thanks_. Yep those were the ones.


----------



## Cookiegal

Had tooth pulled today so it will be mushy stuff for a few days. Tonight it was scrambled eggs and a pudding.


----------



## renegade600

salad
apple sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

Left overs..........................

penne
three cheese spaghetti sauce
meatballs
garlic bread


----------



## Cookiegal

Pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## Gr3iz

Salisbury steaks with mashed potatoes and wild rice.


----------



## renegade600

couple of whole wheat hamburger wraps 
applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

The boneless pork chops have been browned and are now in the oven in cream of mushroom soup and other assorted ingredients. I'll probably boil some potatoes to go with it, if I have any ... Otherwise, rice or egg noodles.


----------



## 2twenty2

@Gr3iz 
2 great minds think alike 😁 

Pork loin chops in cream of mushroom soup
rice
peas and carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent!


----------



## renegade600

salad
chocolate pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza 🍕
chicken wings 🐓
Bud zero 🍺🍺🍺🍺
and NASCAR race 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Stouffer's chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers and brats on the grill with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## renegade600

whole wheat tuna wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

Spaghetti & meatballs & Italian sausage.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today................inspired by Karen



Cookiegal said:


> *Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza*.


Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


Have you ever had it before Knuck?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Have you ever had it before Knuck?


No. This will be a first for me 😨


----------



## Cookiegal

Hope you like it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Hope you like it.


It was pretty good. 😋 Worth getting again sometime


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mac & cheeseburger -- my own homemade version of Hamburger Helper cheeseburger. (By request of my youngest grandson who absolutely wolfed down a huge plateful!)


----------



## renegade600

hamburger patty
brown rice, broccoli and cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

pizza
wings
caesar salad


----------



## Cookiegal

A wafer biscuit and a pudding. Had a big late lunch at the restaurant.


----------



## 2twenty2

homemade chicken noodle soup
crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

Baked salmon with maple syrup, broccoli with cheese on top and rice.


----------



## RT

Pork loin roast
Cauliflower and carrots
King's dinner roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Meat loaf is cooking now. Mashed potatoes to follow ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Baked salmon with maple syrup, broccoli with cheese on top and rice.


😋 yummy



RT said:


> Pork loin roast
> Cauliflower and carrots
> King's dinner roll


😋 yummy



Gr3iz said:


> Meat loaf is cooking now. Mashed potatoes to follow ...


😋 yummy


----------



## Gr3iz

Leftover meatballs and Italian sausage with pasta shells.


----------



## renegade600

spaghetti and meat sauce
mangrum orange fruit cup


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today I'm thinking of chinese take out........🍚🍜🍤


----------



## renegade600

last night had a meatloaf wrap and tomato medley


----------



## Cookiegal

Beef stew.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried fish
fried potatoes
brussel sprouts


----------



## RT

Grilled bone-in pork chop (a bit charred around the fat rim, but shattering crisp - I like it that way
 )
just 1/2 baked potato (uh, it's all fully baked, but it's a big 'un  )
King's roll

Mebbe cheesecake later


----------



## Gr3iz

California roast (pot roast, essentially) almost done (it's been cooking for about 6 hours now). Potatoes peeled and in the pot, ready to boil. Only thing left, beyond that,is opening the can of early, young, small peas ...


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Only thing left, beyond that,is opening the can of early, young, small peas ...


Your dinner sounds good Mark!
Frozen peas work better, IMHO.
Better texture, and can be young, small and early too


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... I'll have to look for them next time I'm in the store ... (And, it was quite tasty, if I do say so myself!)


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Your dinner sounds good Mark!
> *Frozen peas work better*, IMHO.
> Better texture, and can be young, small and early too


I agree on the frozen pea.


----------



## Cookiegal

Not me, I don't like the texture of frozen peas and much prefer canned peas.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Not me, I don't like the texture of frozen peas and much *prefer canned peas*.










.

Frozen peas have more nutrition than canned


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Frozen peas have more nutrition than canned


I know but they're terrible.


----------



## 2twenty2

Chicken wings in the airfryer 
Fries in the airfyer
Corn


----------



## Cookiegal

Chicken breast with Stove Top stuffing, carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## renegade600

just a salad. nothing fancy like the others.


----------



## renegade600

salad
cucumber slices


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made a pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

taco salad from a local family restaurant. don't know what was crunchier, the meat or the chips. They need a new cook.


----------



## Gr3iz

Simple fare this evening. Ham cubes cooked in mac and cheese ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Filet Mignon steak with cream corn and beef rice.


----------



## renegade600

pig salad


----------



## RT

Some sort of pork seem to showing up here in this thread recently....
so I had Country style rib sandwich from Arby's.
It's real ribs, country style.
For fast food I give it a 

Not processed, pressed and formed, it's the real deal.

Or I may have been swayed by the TV ads, but petty sure it's not Soylent Green


----------



## Gr3iz

I made chicken & noodles (in cream of chicken) tonight. Always lotsa leftovers!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaded fillet of sole with beets and fried potatoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ pulled pork in the oven now. Baked beans and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

pot roast
mashed potatoes
broccoli


----------



## RT

Got a funny tummy here, so thinking about yer basic chicken noodle soup and saltines
Or maybe just chicken broth.

I'd rather try and gag down the yet to be invented "food pill" and feel healthy, wealthy and wise ...
but that won't happen 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's lasagna is cooking now ...


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Stouffer's lasagna is cooking now ...


Got a portion of that in the 'frozener,' but tummy can't take it right now.
Always like to add extra cheese to that, be it Parm or Moz


----------



## eddie5659

Home made soup (mainly chunky veg etc), and 3 chicken drumsticks that were oven cooked.


----------



## renegade600

pulled pork wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

Roasting a chicken in my Dutch oven. Chicken is sitting on a bed of cubed potatoes and onions that have been tossed in some olive oil and spices.


----------



## 2twenty2

later on............................

cheese burger
airfried fries
caesar salad


----------



## renegade600

Stouffer's Meatloaf and Mashed Potatoes
Mixed Fruit Bowl


----------



## Cookiegal

Pineapple chicken with white rice.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just grilled a couple of burgers for myself, and cheese brats for the youngsters. Also made mac 'n cheese.


----------



## RT

Turned out ot be fresh made tomato soup with some soft pita from Taziki's Mediterranean Cafe (free!)
Spicier than I thought, with fresh basil and Parm, the leftover will make a mighty fine cold gazpacho.
If I get some crisp mini cukes.


----------



## renegade600

a burger wrap. I am getting to really like burger wraps. They are not as messy as regular burgers with buns. Don't have to worry about everything squeezing out the back. Found some thicker wraps (flatout) and they work great.


----------



## Gr3iz

Real simple. Boiled some Rotini and had a bunch of meatballs in the freezer. Jar of spaghetti sauce. Done!


----------



## Cookiegal

I made a Shepherd's Pie yesterday (enough for four meals) and had it last night. It was yummy.


----------



## 2twenty2

🍝spaghetti
🐓chicken thighs cooked in the spaghetti sauce
🍄mushrooms


----------



## renegade600

couple slices of sausage and pepperoni pizza
stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Gr3iz

Baking some chicken drumsticks. Will make some Knorr's Chick-flavor fettuccini to go with it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Pork Tenderloin steaks with Knorr Sour Cream & Chives Noodles.


----------



## eddie5659

Ratatouille, rice and chicken


----------



## Cookiegal

eddie5659 said:


> Ratatouille


So you're eating a rat?


----------



## renegade600

Stouffer's Salisbury steak with mac and cheese
tomato medley
applesauce


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> Pork Tenderloin steaks with Knorr Sour Cream & Chives Noodles.


Plands changed so this will be tomorrow night. Tonight I had a Dr. Oetker thin crust spinach pizza.


----------



## Gr3iz

Daughter made her version of my California roast. It tasted OK, but gravy was very watery. Saved me the trouble of cooking, though ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

air fried cajun darken tilapia
brown rice and mixed vegetables
stuff mushrooms.


----------



## renegade600

nothing fancy just a spicy blacken chicken wrap. only had lettuce and mayo on it. Sure did hit the spot. I just hope wraps don't hurt my a1c since I have been eating so many lately


----------



## Gr3iz

Mac 'n cheese & ham cubes mixed in. (By request of my 11 year old granddaughter.)


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today........................

Spanish Rice-A-Roni 
spare ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork sirloin roast with mashed potatoes. It's just about done ...


----------



## renegade600

salad


----------



## 2twenty2

Baked beans
Wieners
Toast


----------



## Gr3iz

Stroganoff flavored Hamburger Helper.


----------



## renegade600

small homemade sausage and cheese pizza


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken wrap 
had tyson blacken chicken strips, shredded lettuce, mayo and bacon bits on it. 
cinnamon applesauce


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## renegade600

air fried bbq ribs
asparagus


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken drumsticks (lemon pepper flavored tonight) with mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

a couple of blacken chicken wraps


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatballs and mild Italian sausages are cooking. Spaghetti sauce is warming. Pasta is next ...


----------



## renegade600

mac and cheese (whole wheat egg noodles, hot williams sausage, corn and nacho cheese)
tomato medley


----------



## Gr3iz

Grilled burgers (finally warmed up to almost 50 at dinner time, been cool lately), and cheese brats for the youngsters, with mac 'n cheese.


----------



## RT

Pot pie, of the chicken variety, and of the KFC franchise.
Pretty good stuff


----------



## Gr3iz

Just put the ham in the oven. I'll make mac 'n cheese for the kids and mashed potatoes for us.


----------



## renegade600

burger wrap (burger, pickles, mayo, and shredded lettuce on Flatout wrap)


----------



## Gr3iz

I know it is cliché, but turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, peas and probably other stuff my daughter is making ...


----------



## renegade600

spanish rice with hot pepper cheese


----------



## renegade600

blacken chicken wrap


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on today...................

I plan on having a ham steak / mashed potatoes / carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I made my Steak Um Stroganoff.


----------



## 2twenty2

Homemade beef vegetable soup


----------



## Gr3iz

It was late by the time we ended the TSG Zoom chat, so I just threw some burgers and cheese brats on the grill. Also made mac 'n cheese and air-fried some fries.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thought I would treat my sister to chinese takeout (Mandarin) for dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Meatloaf is in the oven now. Still need to figure out the side ...


----------



## renegade600

turkey wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

Just finished eating - pork tenderloin roast with mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

air fried pork steak in bbq sauce 
mashed potatoes
tomato medley
applesauce


----------



## RT

Just a turkey sandwich,
with home made Dijon-aise.

This time, somehow got just the right mix of mayo to Dijon mustard...piquant, creamy and the perfect condiment for the turkey (that the Boy made - injected and seasoned and roasted  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Sauteed onions and green peppers with sausages and boiled potatoes.


----------



## RT

Beef stew with a couple of cornbread muffins.
Good stuff when one feels a bit chilly


----------



## Gr3iz

My daughter (over)cooked a ham tonight. I made the sides (potatoes au gratin and mac 'n cheese).


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken breast with Knorr's chicken flavored rice and pasta mix.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonight I made boneless pork chops with mashed potatoes.


----------



## 2twenty2

Kraft dinner and peas
ham cubes


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night pasta & meatballs.

Tonight baked chicken drumsticks w/BBQ sauce and mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## 2twenty2

fried potatoes and onions
chicken thigh
carrots


----------



## Gr3iz

Just about to put a Stouffer's Lasagna in the oven ...


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Just about to put a Stouffer's Lasagna in the oven ...


The same the other night, but 'twas 'waved... 

This eve:
Meat loaf
Mashed potatoes
Turnip greens

I'll pay for this later, I'm sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Burgers, out on the grill, with Fries.


----------



## renegade600

crustless meaty pizza bowl
carrot cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Pulled BBQ pork with mac 'n cheese and baked beans.


----------



## renegade600

planning on having Totino's three cheese pizza with my own topping - williams hot sausage and pepperoni
applesauce.


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked chicken leg quarters with Knorr's Chicken-flavored rice/pasta mix.


----------



## renegade600

cajun turkey wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

Sauteed peppers and onions with sliced sausage and boiled potatoes.


----------



## lunarlander

pasta, Cambell's muschroom soup as sauce, IKEA Swedish meatballs (made with both beef and pork) .


----------



## renegade600

Totino's three cheese pizza with my own topping - williams hot sausage and pepperoni
vanilla pudding


----------



## renegade600

Kansas City BBQ Burnt ends wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

About to start on a meatloaf. Either mac 'n cheese or mashed potatoes to go with it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pot roast, potatoes and small, young, early peas.


----------



## renegade600

Kansas City BBQ Burnt ends over brown and wild rice


----------



## 2twenty2

Later today........................

Cornish hen done on the rotisserie
Rice done in chicken broth
Mixed veggies


----------



## renegade600

grilled burgers outside so I had a hamburger on whole wheat sandwich thins


----------



## Gr3iz

Pork loin roast with mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

totino's three cheese pizza loaded with pepperoni
vanilla pudding


----------



## Gr3iz

Last night I just grilled some burgers (I mixed sauteed onions and spices into the meat before I formed the burgers so I wouldn't have to put them on top). Kids had cheddar brats and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## 2twenty2

KD but used no-yolk egg noodles instead of macaroni
chicken thighs
peas


----------



## renegade600

hamburger wrap (grill burger, pickles, mayo and onions)
vanilla pudding


----------



## RT

A hibachi style combo of beef, chicken and shrimp, with udon noodles.
Very tasty stir fry of veggies.
Plus a variety of sauces for adding to, or the dipping in, the various morsels.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stouffer's Meat Lasagna.


----------



## 2twenty2

Delissio deep pan pepperoni pizza
Caesar salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Baked lemon pepper spiced chicken drumsticks with mashed potatoes.


----------



## renegade600

spanish (brown) rice with melted hot pepper cheese over it
chocolate pudding


----------



## MPR

I don't know how it is where you all live but eggs here have gone up 1000% in price over the past two years. This is not Hyperbole. When the family was out for Dad's funeral in the spring of 2020, I bought eggs for 75 cents a dozen. The last time I went to the store (it's a 30-mile drive so I usually only go when I need gas too) eggs were $8.49 a dozen. However, one carton was $3.49. I discovered why -- it expired that day.

I'm by myself and am not going to eat a dozen eggs anytime soon so I froze them. One website said to add an eighth of a teaspoon of salt per egg and lightly whip them before freezing them so I did. Tonight I made scrambled eggs in the microwave using the frozen eggs. They weren't as good as fresh scrambled but better than the powdered scrambled eggs I was served in the Army.


----------



## Gr3iz

Around here they are hovering around the $4 mark. Yesterday I was shopping and they were $4.79. The week before they were about $1 cheaper. I'm glad I had picked up a couple dozen at that time. I passed this week. Whole chickens are at least double what they were 2+ years ago as well! <sigh>

Tonight I made ham & mac 'n cheese (cubed bits of ham mixed in with macaroni as it boils, then add the cheese after).


----------



## MPR

Gr3iz said:


> Tonight I made ham & mac 'n cheese (cubed bits of ham mixed in with macaroni as it boils, then add the cheese after).


It's interesting that now that I've built up a bit of a nest egg and can afford "better" food that I'm back to what I've always eaten due to inflation. I spent most of my life learning new things and traveling rather than building a career where I could start pulling in the big bucks. I've eaten mac and cheese and tuna fish three meals a week for most of my life, fortunately I like it. When I was in school, I'd buy a 25 cent package of generic mac and cheese and a 50 cent can of the cheapest tuna I could find. Now, however, I'm a bit more "ritzy." I still buy Food Club mac and cheese for 75 cents but I toss in a couple of chunks of Velveeta and a $2 can of "the good stuff" tuna. It's still only three dollars for a couple of meals though.

My Dad was a teacher and my mom a housewife when we were kids. We didn't have much money but I never realized it until much later in life. Dad thought he was actually doing pretty well on his $5000 a year teacher's salary and what he could make baling hay or building houses in the summers. His own dad had been a sharecropper in Oklahoma during the Depression and if they didn't grow it or hunt it then they didn't eat it. Dad didn't start growing until he was drafted and actually was given enough food to eat. This is why the school lunch program was instituted -- during WWII, the military discovered that most of their draftees were malnourished.

Mom wasn't much of a cook but at least she kept us fed and the half-dozen things she could cook are still some of my favorites. Tonight I cooked her spaghetti.

A pound of ground beef, browned, salt and peppered and then fried with an onion (from the garden chopped and frozen) and a bell pepper (also from the garden). A couple of pinches each of onion powder, chili powder, and one pinch each of garlic powder, cumin, and oregano plus a small "grab" of brown sugar and a dash of lemon juice. A can of diced tomatoes and a couple cans of tomato soup. All over a small package of spaghetti, served with toasted buttered bread slices and garlic salt in lieu of actual garlic toast.

This all costs about ten bucks (twelve if you buy the onion and pepper), the most expensive part being the meat. However, I can eat on it for three days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I've always been frugal about my meals, too. I started cooking while in high school, working in the restaurant of a W.T. Grants department store. 

When I went away to college, I made sure to pick a campus of Penn State that was far enough from home (200 miles) so as not to expect unexpected visitors and small enough not to have dorms. I ended up sharing a house with a few other guys, and I did most, if not all, of the cooking. They'd clean up, such as it was ... I made pancakes for breakfast every morning and hamburgers and mac 'n cheese for lunch every day. Dinner was varied. I got used to a routine and the sameness didn't bother me. I still tend to eat the same things for breakfast (now Multigrain Cheerios 4 days/week) and, when I was working, I'd make a sandwich with 4 or 5 meats and a slice of cheese, the same thing every day. Dinner still varies, but it is a rather limited selection. I often look on the Internet to get ideas for cooking a particular thing, but put my own twist on it because I'm really a quite picky eater. There are a lot of things I do not like, so I work around them.

That said, tonight my oldest grandson took his mother (and siblings) out to Olive Garden for her birthday (it was New Year's day). We went with them and I had spaghetti & meatballs and Italian sausage.Pretty tasty, though I could have used just a bit more sauce on the pasta.


----------



## MPR

Gr3iz said:


> I ended up sharing a house with a few other guys, and I did most, if not all, of the cooking.


I was an Army medic and when I got out and went back to college I got my EMT and paramedic certifications first and then planned my classes around my shifts as a firefighter-paramedic. Firefighters are well known to be excellent amateur chefs. I ate pretty well while on shift, and for little cost too. All you had to do was to toss a $5 bill into the groceries jar and everyone was happy. The only downside was that cooking and meals oftentimes got interrupted by calls.

I ate less well in grad school because I had to spend half of my time in the field (I was a field biologist) and could only occasionally work part-time or volunteer on the EMS service. That's when I got used to mac and cheese and tuna fish meals. 

The "culinary experts" on YouTube razz on Olive Garden but I've always found their food to be really good. I suppose it's all relative. I'd venture a guess that the "food experts" never have had to subsist on tuna mac and cheese and fried field rats.


----------



## renegade600

I am a terrible cook, I am one of the few that can set off the smoke alarm just by boiling water. I have done that several times :-(


----------



## 2twenty2

Leaning towards some KFC for dinner


----------

